# "Music Lovers" Baker's Dozen



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

The idea of this game is to complete a baker's dozen on a certain categbory under this theme of MUSIC. The cetegories can be anything pertaining to music...list of songs by certain singers, lists by decades or specific years, songs listed on a specific album, music awards, hall of fame etc. 

I will start the first category and the posters following just keep adding to the category until we reach a Baker's Dozen. The person who reaches #13, gets to decide what the next category will be - Just remember it has to pertain to music. Also make sure that there are at least 13 answers to whatever category you pick. 


Baker's Dozen List - Songs of the 60's

1. Roy Orbison


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like fun Maria but just to clarify are we doing songs of Roy Orbison from the 60's or artists of the 60's and you started it off with Roy Orbison?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

FUN!

2. The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

The category is Songs of the 60's... I just started with Roy Orbison... You are free to name any artist of the 60's until we reach #13. I meant _*Song Artists of the 60's*_. Sorry for the Confusion.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

OOOOOOOK....
#3. Janis Joplin


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> #3. Janis Joplin



4. The Chiffons


----------



## Tieve (Apr 9, 2008)

5. Bob Dylon


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

6. The Turtles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

7. The Supremes


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

8. Marvelettes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

9. The Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

9. Fifth Dimension


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

10. The Rolling Stones


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

11. Otis Redding


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

12. Donovan

*i see two 9's below*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

13. Janis Joplin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok - Next Bakers Dozen - 80's Rock Bands


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

ok 80's rock bands 
1. KISS


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik, you pick the category! :bow:
start us off with an 80s rock band.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Sugar, you are needing some evening caffeine to keep up with me!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll start 

1. Guns N Roses


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

2. Def Leppard


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

I know girl I am getting real good at this edit button


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

3. Toto (message tells me too short!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

4. The Bangles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

Sugar, you are so cute I had to rep ya


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

5.Poison ultimate hair band


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

6. Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

7. Duran Duran


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

8. B 52's


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

9. Hall & Oates


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

10. Europe


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

11. Bruce Springsteen and the E Street band


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

12. The Go-Go's


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 9, 2008)

13. Bon Jovi I loved his hair:smitten:
OKAY NEXT CATEGORY: ROCK BANDS OF THE 70"S
1. Led Zeppelin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

2. Three Dog Night


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 9, 2008)

3. REO Speedwagon


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

4. Queen
***


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 9, 2008)

5. Black Sabbath


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 9, 2008)

6. America


----------



## olwen (Apr 10, 2008)

7. The Who


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Rock Bands of the 70's


8. ABBA


----------



## vermillion (Apr 10, 2008)

9. pink floyd


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

10. Yes (message too short . . . Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes)


----------



## olwen (Apr 10, 2008)

11. Moby Grape - they are a rock band right and not a jam band?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

12. The Doobie Brothers


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

13. Chicago

Next bakers dozen : Symphonies of the 1880s.

No, wait, show tunes!


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

Ooops. Duh. :doh:

1. Singin' in the Rain


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Show Tunes


2. Carousel


----------



## runnerman (Apr 10, 2008)

3. Til There Was You (from the Music Man)



G'night all.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

Show Tunes


4. Camelot


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

5. Hello, Dolly


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

6. Milk and Honey


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

7. Goin' Courtin' from seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

8. My Fair Lady


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

9. Oh, What a Beautiful Morning -- from Oklahoma!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

10. Maria (West Side Story)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 10, 2008)

11. La Vie Boheme (Rent)


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2008)

*12. Wilkommen (Cabaret)


*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

13. My Favorite Things (The Sound of Music)



*Next Baker's Dozen: Songs by Olivia Newton-John*

1. Hopelessly Devoted to You


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 10, 2008)

Darn, she beat me by 1/2 minute!!

2. Physical


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello songsters!!

3. Xanadu


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

4. A Little More Love


**Evening Everyone


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

5. Have You Never Been Mellow


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

6. Magic :happy:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

7. If you love me let me know


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

8. Suspended in Time


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

9. You're the one that I want (with skinny kid John Travolta)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

10. Make a Move on Me


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2008)

*11. I honestly love you


*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 10, 2008)

12. Let Me Be There


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 10, 2008)

Oops... Ignore this post. I didn't see there was a second page. :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

13. Reach Out for Me



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)*


1. Baby Don't Go


----------



## Paquito (Apr 10, 2008)

nevermind, damn internet connection ruined my chance for the bakers dozen

please ignore, and good evening all music lovers!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

2. I got YOU, Babe!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)

1. Baby Don't Go 
2. I got YOU, Babe!
3. Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 10, 2008)

4. What Now My Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)
> 
> 1. Baby Don't Go
> 2. I got YOU, Babe!
> 3. Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love


4. What Now My Love 
5. Laugh at Me


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

6.Have I Stayed Too Long


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)

1. Baby Don't Go 
2. I got YOU, Babe!
3. Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love 
4. What Now My Love 
5. Laugh at Me
6. Have I Stayed Too Long 

7. Sing c'est la vie


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

8. Leave Me Be


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)

1. Baby Don't Go 
2. I got YOU, Babe!
3. Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love 
4. What Now My Love 
5. Laugh at Me
6. Have I Stayed Too Long 
7. Sing c'est la vie
8. Leave Me Be 


9. The Revolution Kind


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)
> 
> 1. Baby Don't Go
> 2. I got YOU, Babe!
> ...



10. Little Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)

1. Baby Don't Go 
2. I got YOU, Babe!
3. Why Don't They Let Us Fall In Love 
4. What Now My Love 
5. Laugh at Me
6. Have I Stayed Too Long 
7. Sing c'est la vie
8. Leave Me Be 
9. The Revolution Kind 
10. Little Man


11. The Beat Goes On


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Best of Sonny and Cher: The Beat Goes On (album)
> 
> 1. Baby Don't Go
> 2. I got YOU, Babe!
> ...



12. Good Combination


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 11, 2008)

13. "My Best Friend's Girl Is Out of Sight"

Right, this means I get to chose the next category, yes?

*Songs of The Cure prior to 1992*

1. "Sinking"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> 13. *Songs of The Cure prior to 1992*
> 
> 1. "Sinking"



2. Boys Don't Cry


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2008)

3. "Fascination Street"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Songs of The Cure prior to 1992

1. "Sinking" 
2. Boys Don't Cry
3. "Fascination Street" 

4. The Lovecats


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs of The Cure prior to 1992
> 
> 1. "Sinking"
> 2. Boys Don't Cry
> ...



5.Prayers for Rain


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 11, 2008)

here you go men without hats


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Songs of The Cure prior to 1992

1. "Sinking" 
2. Boys Don't Cry
3. "Fascination Street" 
4. The Lovecats 
5.Prayers for Rain
6. In Between Days


***here you go men without hats is not a song by The Cure


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs of The Cure prior to 1992
> 
> 1. "Sinking"
> 2. Boys Don't Cry
> ...



7. Charlotte Sometimes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Songs of The Cure prior to 1992

1. "Sinking" 
2. Boys Don't Cry
3. "Fascination Street" 
4. The Lovecats 
5.Prayers for Rain
6. In Between Days
7. Charlotte Sometimes

8. Caterpillar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

Evening!!!!  HAPPY FRIDAY!!

9, Lullaby


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs of The Cure prior to 1992
> 
> 1. "Sinking"
> 2. Boys Don't Cry
> ...


9.LULLABY
10. Jumping Someone Else's Train


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 11, 2008)

Songs of The Cure prior to 1992

1. "Sinking" 
2. Boys Don't Cry
3. "Fascination Street" 
4. The Lovecats 
5.Prayers for Rain
6. In Between Days
7. Charlotte Sometimes
8. Caterpillar 
9. LULLABY
10. Jumping Someone Else's Train
11. 10:15 Saturday Night


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs of The Cure prior to 1992
> 
> 1. "Sinking"
> 2. Boys Don't Cry
> ...


12.Lets Go To Bed


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 11, 2008)

my bad didn't read all of the posts
lets just go for the big one every one hasn't announced yet 
just like heaven 
I belive that that makes 13 unless i'm behind on posts again
next catagory hair metal songs from the eighties


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Ratt *80's Metal Hair Band*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Baker's Dozen of 90's Alternative Bands or Artists ------

1. Velocity Girl
2. Good Charlotte


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2008)

Lazerus72 said:


> my bad didn't read all of the posts
> lets just go for the big one every one hasn't announced yet
> just like heaven
> I belive that that makes 13 unless i'm behind on posts again
> next catagory hair metal songs from the eighties





swamptoad said:


> 1. Ratt *80's Metal Hair Band*





mariac1966 said:


> Baker's Dozen of 90's Alternative Bands or Artists ------
> 
> 1. Velocity Girl
> 2. Good Charlotte



Since these were posted at the same time, there are now two categories to do at once, so

hair metal songs
2. Twisted Sister - "We're not gonna take it"

and 90's alternative band
3. Pearl jam


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Since it can get confusing, let's just do the first one: *hair metal songs from the eighties*

1. Ratt *80's Metal Hair Band*
2. Twisted Sister - "We're not gonna take it"
3. Big Gun - AC/DC


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

4. Ice Cream Man - Van Halen


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

5.Fire and Ice---Cinderella


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey girlfriend!

6. Here I go again - Whitesnake


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Hey girlfriend!
> 
> 6. Here I go again - Whitesnake



Hey Girl, mmm hmmm I loved David Coverdale back then musta been his hair 
7. Girls Girls Girls---Motley Crue


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

8. The Price - Twisted Sister


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

9. You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 9. You give love a bad name - Bon Jovi



Whoo once again loved BonJovi its a long hair thing
10.Every Rose Has its Thorn---Poison


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Long haired rock stars are HAWT! Woohooooooooooooooooo! :eat2:

11. Wanted: Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi (I <3 him!)


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2008)

12. "Dr. Feelgood" - Motely Crue
next category - thrash metal albums of the 80's and 90's

1. Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

olwen said:


> 12. "Dr. Feelgood" - Motely Crue
> next category - thrash metal albums of the 80's and 90's
> 
> 1. Metallica - Ride the Lightning



We need one more, a Bakers Dozen is 13!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

13. Wind of Change - Scorpions

Next Group - 70's Disco bands w/ a song from them


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*70's Disco bands w/ a song from them *
1. Get Down Tonight	- KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 12, 2008)

2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

3. You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester


----------



## runnerman (Apr 12, 2008)

2. Disco Inferno by the Trammps. (Two "m"s)


----------



## runnerman (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm so damn slow. Okay, mine's #4. Disco Inferno, Trammps!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

5. I love Music - The O-Jays


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*70's Disco bands w/ a song from them *
1. Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band
2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees 
3. You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester 
4. Disco Inferno - the Trammps
5. I love Music - The O-Jays 
6. Everybody Dance	- Chic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

7. Ain't no stoppin us now - Ashford and Simpson


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

70's Disco bands w/ a song from them 
1. Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band
2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees 
3. You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester 
4. Disco Inferno - the Trammps
5. I love Music - The O-Jays 
6. Everybody Dance - Chic
7. Ain't no stoppin us now 
8. We Are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

9. You should be dancing - Bee Gees


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*70's Disco bands w/ a song from them *

1. Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band
2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees 
3. You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester 
4. Disco Inferno - the Trammps
5. I love Music - The O-Jays 
6. Everybody Dance - Chic
7. Ain't no stoppin us now 
8. We Are Family - Sister Sledge
9. You should be dancing - Bee Gees 
10. Celebration - Kool & The Gang


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

11. Get Off - Foxy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*70's Disco bands w/ a song from them *

1. Get Down Tonight - KC & The Sunshine Band
2. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees 
3. You make me feel mighty real - Sylvester 
4. Disco Inferno - the Trammps
5. I love Music - The O-Jays 
6. Everybody Dance - Chic
7. Ain't no stoppin us now 
8. We Are Family - Sister Sledge
9. You should be dancing - Bee Gees 
10. Celebration - Kool & The Gang
11. Get Off - Foxy 
12. Dancing In the Street - Martha Reeve


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

13. Instant Replay - Dan Hartmam

woohoooooooooooooooooo!

Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's

1. Harry James Orchestra


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*

1. Harry James Orchestra
2. Benny Goodman



With your postings, could we try to keep the current topic at the top?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Tommy Dorsey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

5. Glen Miller Orchestra


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*
1. Harry James Orchestra
2. Benny Goodman
3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra 
4.Tommy Dorsey 
5. Glenn Miller
6. Louis Armstrong


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

7. Woody Herman and his Orchestra


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*
> 1. Harry James Orchestra
> 2. Benny Goodman
> 3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra
> ...


7.Woody Herman and his orchestra
8.Dizzy Gillespie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

9. Kay Kaiser Orchestra


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

Xavier Cugat


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

10. Xavier Cougat
11. Vaughn Monroe and his Orchestra


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*
1. Harry James Orchestra
2. Benny Goodman
3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra 
4.Tommy Dorsey 
5. Glenn Miller
6. Louis Armstrong 
7.Woody Herman and his orchestra
8.Dizzy Gillespie
9. Kay Kaiser Orchestra 
10. Xavier Cougat
11. Vaughn Monroe and his Orchestra 
12. Ben Bernie and All the Lads


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2008)

13. Artie Shaw

Next: Classic Country

1. Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man by Conway Twitty and Lorretta Lynn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*
> 1. Harry James Orchestra
> 2. Benny Goodman
> 3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra
> ...


13. Les Brown
whooo wheeee so I get to pick the next category
NEXT CATEGORY FOR BAKERS DOZEN
SOUTHERN ROCK
1. Molly Hatchet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

2. You're the reason God made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelly West


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 13. Les Brown
> whooo wheeee so I get to pick the next category
> NEXT CATEGORY FOR BAKERS DOZEN
> SOUTHERN ROCK
> 1. Molly Hatchet



Sorry, dear. Check out the bottom of the previous page. I beat you by 2 minutes.

3. Ring of Fire by Johnny Cash


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Sug...you got to be quicker around here, girl!

3. I thought I heard you calling my name - Jessi Colter


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Music topic: Big Bands from the 40's*
> 1. Harry James Orchestra
> 2. Benny Goodman
> 3. Duke Ellington and his orchestra
> ...


OK I messed up and didn't get my answer in in time so
Classic COUNRTY
He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

4. He stopped loving her today - George Jones

5. Boy names sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

I knew my answer wasn't in time but it took me so long to edit and then it posted anyway making me look dumb:doh:
6.Stand By Your Man---Tammy Wynette


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

No it didn't ...no worries...it's all good 

7. Coal Miners Daughter - Loretta Lynn


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

8.How Highs The Water Mama----Johnny Cash


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

9. Could I have this dance? Anne Murray


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

10. Jolene ---Dolly Parton


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

11 Jackson - Johnny and June Cash


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Classic Country

1. Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man by Conway Twitty and Lorretta Lynn 
2. You're the reason God made Oklahoma - David Frizzell and Shelly West 
3. I thought I heard you calling my name - Jessi Colter 
4. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones 
5. He stopped loving her today - George Jones
6. Boy names sue - Johnny Cash 
7. Stand By Your Man---Tammy Wynette 
8. Coal Miners Daughter - Loretta Lynn 
9. How Highs The Water Mama----Johnny Cash 
10. Could I have this dance? Anne Murray 
11. Jolene ---Dolly Parton 
12. Jackson - Johnny and June Cash 

13. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee


*Things got messed up around #3 and then one song got skipped.....


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

ok whats the next category?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs*

1. Better Get to Livin'


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Uh....what happened to 13 Maria???


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

2.Coat Of Many Colors


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

13 is up there....Look Again Posting #153 Chikie


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs*

1. Better Get to Livin'
2.Coat Of Many Colors 
3. 9 to 5


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry, must be getting late (or I do need to get my eyes checked)

4. Here we go again


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs*

1. Better Get to Livin' 
2.Coat Of Many Colors 
3. 9 to 5
4. Here we go again
5. I will Always Love you


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

6. Silver and Gold


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 12, 2008)

7. Here You Come Again


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Sugar, I think we had the same idea (but I used the wrong title for #4) oops!

8. Islands in the stream


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs

1. Better Get to Livin'
2.Coat Of Many Colors 
3. 9 to 5
4. I will Always Love you
5 Silver and Gold
6. Here You Come Again
7. Islands in the stream
8 Jolene


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

10. To know him is to love him


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs

1. Better Get to Livin'
2.Coat Of Many Colors 
3. 9 to 5
4. I will Always Love you
5 Silver and Gold
6. Here You Come Again
7. Islands in the stream
8 Jolene
9. To know him is to love him 


Chikie..your last song is actually #9


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm headed to bed...geesh, my brain isn't working tonight....sorry. G'nite all!


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

10. Love is Like a Butterfly


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen - Dolly Parton Songs*

1. Better Get to Livin'
2.Coat Of Many Colors 
3. 9 to 5
4. I will Always Love you
5 Silver and Gold
6. Here You Come Again
7. Islands in the stream
8 Jolene
9. To know him is to love him 
10. Love is Like a Butterfly 

11. Old Flames Can't Hold a Candle to You


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

12. Two Doors Down


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Two Doors Down



The right one and the left one . . . Oh. You said 'Hits'


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

13. Why'd You Come in Here Lookin' Like That?

Next Baker's Dozen Category: Billy Joel

1. Piano Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

2. Turn Around


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

3 - "Pressure"


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Billy Joel Songs*

1. Piano Man 
2. turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Billy Joel Songs*
> 
> 1. Piano Man
> 2. turn Around
> ...


5.She's Always A Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Billy Joel Songs*

1. Piano Man 
2. turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire 
5. She's Always A Woman
6. Uptown Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Billy Joel Songs*
> 
> 1. Piano Man
> 2. turn Around
> ...


7. Just The Way You Are


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Billy Joel Songs*

1. Piano Man 
2. turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire 
5. She's Always A Woman
6. Uptown Girl 
7. Just The Way You Are
8. Only the Good Die Young


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

*Billy Joel Songs*

1. Piano Man 
2. Turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire 
5. She's Always A Woman
6. Uptown Girl 
7. Just The Way You Are
8. Only the Good Die Young
9. Captain Jack


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Billy Joel Songs*

1. Piano Man 
2. Turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire 
5. She's Always A Woman
6. Uptown Girl 
7. Just The Way You Are
8. Only the Good Die Young
9. Captain Jack
10. New York State of Mind


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

11. YOu may be right


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 13, 2008)

12. Allentown


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

13. Cold spring harbor

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Songs by YES*

1. Owner of a Lonely Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Billy Joel Songs

1. Piano Man
2. Turn Around
3. Pressure
4. We Didn't Start the Fire
5. She's Always A Woman
6. Uptown Girl
7. Just The Way You Are
8. Only the Good Die Young
9. Captain Jack
10. New York State of Mind
11. You May Be Right
12. Allentown
13. Cold Spring Harbor

NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS

Song and Artist


1. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Songs by YES*
> 
> 1. Owner of a Lonely Heart



Maria - lol...that was an exclamation...not a topic pick! too funny!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

> NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS
> 
> Song and Artist
> 
> 1. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes



Sorry for the confusion all


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes I know....was just waiting for you to post the topic 


*NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS

Song and Artist*

1. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes
2. I Heard It through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Yes I know....was just waiting for you to post the topic
> 
> 
> *NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS
> ...



3. Dancin' in the Street Martha and the Vandellas


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS

Song and Artist

1. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes
2. I Heard It through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
3. Dancin' in the Street - Martha and the Vandellas 
4. My Guy - Mary Wells


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

5. ABC - 123 The Jackson 5


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS

Song and Artist

1. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross and the Supremes
2. I Heard It through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
3. Dancin' in the Street - Martha and the Vandellas 
4. My Guy - Mary Wells
5. ABC - 123 The Jackson 5 
6. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT TOPIC: MOWTOWN MADNESS
> 
> Song and Artist
> 
> ...


7.Tracks Of My Tears--Smokey Robinson and The Miiracles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

8. Jimmy Mack - Martha Reeves and the Vandellas


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2008)

9. What the World Needs Now is Love -- Tom Clay


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

10. I'll be there - Four Tops


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

11.Papa Was a Rolling Stone----Temptations


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

12. Superstition - Little Stevie


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

13. I Can't Help Myself(Sugar Pie Honey Bunch) The Four Tops
Ok I think its my turn to pick 
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: SOUTHERN ROCK
1. LYNYRD SKYNYRD


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 13, 2008)

My Morning Jacket


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 13, 2008)

Widespread Panic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

Souther Rock Bands

1. LYNYRD SKYNYRD
2. MY MORNING JACKET
3. WIDESPREAD PANIC


4. THE BLACK CROWS


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Souther Rock Bands
> 
> 1. LYNYRD SKYNYRD
> 2. MY MORNING JACKET
> ...


5.Molly Hatchet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

6. Pure Prairie League


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 6. Pure Prairie League


OOOOHHHH I love them. AMY whatcha gonna do....
7. 38 SPECIAL


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

8. Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

9. Allman Brothers My Favorite!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2008)

10. Drive-By Truckers


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

11. The Outlaws


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

12. The Word


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

13.Blackfoot.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: SONGS OF LED ZEPPELIN
1. STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

2. All My Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

3.Tangerine


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

4. Black Dog


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

5.Whole Lotta Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

6. Dazed and Confused


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

7.The Rain Song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

8. Ramble On


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: SONGS OF LED ZEPPELIN*

1. STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN
2. All My Love
3. Tangerine
4. Black Dog
5. Whole Lotta Love
6. Dazed and Confused
7. The Rain Song
8. Ramble on
9. Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

10. Going to California


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

11. The Lemon Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: SONGS OF LED ZEPPELIN

1. STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN
2. All My Love
3. Tangerine
4. Black Dog
5. Whole Lotta Love
6. Dazed and Confused
7. The Rain Song
8. Ramble on
9. Over the Hills and Far Away
10. Going to California 
11. the Lemon Song
12. Rock and Roll


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

13. Traveling Riverside Blues


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

What's the next Baker's Dozen, Toadie


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen ----- Songs with rain in the title!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2008)

2.Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head--BJ Thomas


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

3. Let it rain - Eric Clapton


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

4. Blame It On The Rain ---- Milli Vanilli


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

5. Raindrops ----- Dee Clark


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Songs with RAIN in the title 


1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls
2.Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head--BJ Thomas 
3. Let it rain - Eric Clapton 
4. Blame It On The Rain ---- Milli Vanilli 
5. Raindrops ----- Dee Clark 
6. Grace Like Rain - Todd Agnew


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

7. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ---- Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Songs with RAIN in the title *


1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls
2.Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head--BJ Thomas 
3. Let it rain - Eric Clapton 
4. Blame It On The Rain ---- Milli Vanilli 
5. Raindrops ----- Dee Clark 
6. Grace Like Rain - Todd Agnew
7. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ---- Creedence Clearwater Revival 
9. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2008)

Purple Rain - Prince
Candy Rain - Soul for Real
(that's 8 & 9)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Purple Rain - Prince
> Candy Rain - Soul for Real
> (that's 8 & 9)



Purple Rain is already up there. Please limit your post to one song at a time and give other people a chance to post their songs too.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

10. Here Comes The Rain Again ---- The Eurythmics


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Songs with RAIN in the title 


1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls
2.Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head--BJ Thomas 
3. Let it rain - Eric Clapton 
4. Blame It On The Rain ---- Milli Vanilli 
5. Raindrops ----- Dee Clark 
6. Grace Like Rain - Todd Agnew
7. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ---- Creedence Clearwater Revival 
8 Purple Rain - Prince
9. Candy Rain - Soul for Real
10. A Day without Rain - Enya
11 Here Comes The Rain Again ---- The Eurythmics


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs with RAIN in the title
> 
> 
> 1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls
> ...



what happened to number 8 ?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 13, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Purple Rain is already up there. Please limit your post to one song at a time and give other people a chance to post their songs too.



Hello...your post *wasn't up there* when I posted mine. GOod golly. Chill.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Songs with RAIN in the title 


1. It's Raining Men - The Weathergirls
2.Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head--BJ Thomas 
3. Let it rain - Eric Clapton 
4. Blame It On The Rain ---- Milli Vanilli 
5. Raindrops ----- Dee Clark 
6. Grace Like Rain - Todd Agnew
7. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? ---- Creedence Clearwater Revival 
8 Purple Rain - Prince
9. Candy Rain - Soul for Real
10. A Day without Rain - Enya
11 Here Comes The Rain Again ---- The Eurythmics


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

12. Rainy Day Song -------------------------------------------- Neil Diamond


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

13. Rainy Days and Mondays - Carpenters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

1. New York, New York


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

2. My Way


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

3. All the way


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

4. For Once In My Life


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

5. The Summer Wind


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

6. All My Tomorrows


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

7. That's life


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

8. Somethin' Stupid


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 13, 2008)

9. Stardust


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

10. I've Got You Under My Skin


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

11. Mack the Knife


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 13, 2008)

Frank Sinatra Songs


12. Fly Me to the Moon


----------



## runnerman (Apr 14, 2008)

13. Come Fly with Me


Geez, I'm away for while and now I get to pick the next thread. Timing is everything.


How about Stevie Wonder songs. Songs, not albums.


#1 -- If It's Magic (from Songs in the Key of Life)


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

#2 ~ I Just Called To Say I Love You


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

1 -- If It's Magic 
2. I Just Called To Say I Love You 
3. You Are the Sunshine of My Life


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 14, 2008)

Stevie Wonder Songs



mariac1966 said:


> 1 -- If It's Magic
> 2. I Just Called To Say I Love You
> 3. You Are the Sunshine of My Life



4. Sir Duke


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

1 -- If It's Magic 
2. I Just Called To Say I Love You 
3. You Are the Sunshine of My Life 
4. Sir Duke
5. For Once In My Life


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

1 -- If It's Magic 
2. I Just Called To Say I Love You 
3. You Are the Sunshine of My Life 
4. Sir Duke
5. For Once In My Life
6. Isn't She Lovely?


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2008)

1 -- If It's Magic 
2. I Just Called To Say I Love You 
3. You Are the Sunshine of My Life 
4. Sir Duke
5. For Once In My Life
6. Isn't She Lovely?
7. Signed Sealed Delivered


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi all 


8. Superstition


----------



## runnerman (Apr 14, 2008)

9. Living for the City


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

10. My Cherie Amour


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

11.You And I


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

12. Blame it on the sun


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

13.Ribbon In The Sky
ok it time for a new category
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN 
SONGS OF THE EAGLES
1.Hotel California


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

2. Tequila Sunrise


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

3.Desperado


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

*SONGS OF THE EAGLES*


1.Hotel California
2. Tequila Sunrise 
3.Desperado 
4. Take It Easy


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *SONGS OF THE EAGLES*
> 
> 
> 1.Hotel California
> ...


5.Life In The Fast Lane


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Songs of the Eagles


1.Hotel California
2. Tequila Sunrise 
3.Desperado 
4. Take It Easy 
5.Life In The Fast Lane
6. Seven Bridges Road



***Hi Sugar!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

7. Witchey Woman

Hey Maria!


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

1.Hotel California
2. Tequila Sunrise 
3.Desperado 
4. Take It Easy 
5.Life In The Fast Lane
6. Seven Bridges Road
7. Witchey Woman
8. heartache Tonight



***Hey Chikie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

9. Victim of Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

1.Hotel California
2. Tequila Sunrise 
3.Desperado 
4. Take It Easy 
5. The LLife In The Fast Lane
6. Seven Bridges Road
7. Witchey Woman
8. heartache Tonight
9. victim of Love
10. The Long Run


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

11. New kid in town


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 14, 2008)

Songs from the Eagles 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.Hotel California
2. Tequila Sunrise 
3.Desperado 
4. Take It Easy 
5. The LLife In The Fast Lane
6. Seven Bridges Road
7. Witchey Woman
8. heartache Tonight
9. victim of Love
10. The Long Run
11. New Kid in Town
12. Peaceful Easy Feeling


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

13, In the city


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 14, 2008)

Artist and song

1. Rick James - Super Freak


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2008)

Artist and song

1. Rick James - Super Freak
2. Earth, Wind and Fire - Brick House


----------



## gunther (Apr 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Artist and song
> 
> 1. Rick James - Super Freak
> 2. Earth, Wind and Fire - Brick House



#2 is the Commodores, right?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2008)

3. Dag ---- Lovely Jane


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 14, 2008)

cameo-word up


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 14, 2008)

5. Stevie Wonder ---- Higher Ground


----------



## runnerman (Apr 15, 2008)

gunther is right about the Commodores (#2).

I'll throw in #6 -- "That's the Way Of the World" by Earth, Wind and Fire.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Funkadelic



1. Rick James - Super Freak
2. The Commodores - Brick House
3. Dag ---- Lovely Jane 
4. cameo-word up 
5. Stevie Wonder ---- Higher Ground 
6 -- "That's the Way Of the World" by Earth, Wind and Fire.
7. Night Shift - Commodores


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

8. The Beasties Boys --- Sabrosa


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Funkadelic*

1. Rick James - Super Freak
2. The Commodores - Brick House
3. Dag ---- Lovely Jane 
4. cameo-word up 
5. Stevie Wonder ---- Higher Ground 
6 -- "That's the Way Of the World" by Earth, Wind and Fire.
7. Night Shift - Commodores
8. The Beasties Boys --- Sabrosa 
9. Jungle Boogie - Kool and the Gang


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

10. George Clinton - Atomic Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Funkadelic

1. Rick James - Super Freak
2. The Commodores - Brick House
3. Dag ---- Lovely Jane 
4. cameo-word up 
5. Stevie Wonder ---- Higher Ground 
6 -- "That's the Way Of the World" by Earth, Wind and Fire.
7. Night Shift - Commodores
8. The Beasties Boys --- Sabrosa 
9. Jungle Boogie - Kool and the Gang
10. George Clinton - Atomic Dog 
11. Car Wash - Rose Royce


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

Lo Siento about the Brick House incident, can I make it up with

12. Play That Funky Music - Wild Cherry

?


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

13. Fire - Ohio Players



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN - Songs from the Soundtrack "Hairspray", 2007 version*
1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow


looks like its just you and me, mariac


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

**Looks that way, for now at least


1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
9. Ladies' Choice - Zac Efron


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
9. Ladies' Choice - Zac Efron
10. Run And Tell That - Elijah Kelly


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
9. Ladies' Choice - Zac Efron
10. Run And Tell That - Elijah Kelly
11. Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Queen Latifah


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
9. Ladies' Choice - Zac Efron
10. Run And Tell That - Elijah Kelly
11. Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Queen Latifah
12. Mama, I'm A Big Girl Now - Nikki Blonsky


*have fun picking the next music dozen!*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

**Since I just picked the last one, you pick the next one, Free2beme.


1. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky
2. Welcome to the 60s - Nikki Blonsky and John Travolta
3. It Takes Two - Zac Efron
4. You Can't Stop The Beat - Ensemble
5. I Can Hear the Bells - Nikki Blonsky
6. The New Girl In Town - Brittany Snow
7. (The Legend of) Miss Baltimore Crabs - Michelle Pfeiffer
8. I Know Where I've Been - Queen Latifah
9. Ladies' Choice - Zac Efron
10. Run And Tell That - Elijah Kelly
11. Big, Blonde and Beautiful - Queen Latifah
12. Mama, I'm A Big Girl Now - Nikki Blonsky
13. (It's) Hairspray - James Marsden


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

aww thanks mariac, your so nice

*Next Dozen:Songs from previous American Idol Contestants*
1. Over You - Daughtry


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

Songs from previous American Idol Contestants


1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2008)

3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> 3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood



5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 15, 2008)

7. A Moment like this - Kelly C


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 15, 2008)

8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 15, 2008)

9. Superstition - Bucky Covington


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks
3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood 
4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson 
5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood 
6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard 
7. A Moment like this - Kelly C 
8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken 
9. Superstition - Bucky Covington


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks
3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood 
4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson 
5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood 
6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard 
7. A Moment like this - Kelly C 
8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken 
9. Superstition - Bucky Covington
10. Walkin' After Midnight - Kelly Pickler


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks
3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood 
4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson 
5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood 
6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard 
7. A Moment like this - Kelly C 
8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken 
9. Superstition - Bucky Covington
10. Walkin' After Midnight - Kelly Pickler
11. Tattoo - Jordin Sparks


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks
3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood 
4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson 
5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood 
6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard 
7. A Moment like this - Kelly C 
8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken 
9. Superstition - Bucky Covington
10. Walkin' After Midnight - Kelly Pickler
11. Tattoo - Jordin Sparks
12. Think - Katharine McPhee


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Over You - Daughtry
2. Takin' It to the Streets - Taylor Hicks
3. The Next Time That He Cheats -- Carrie Underwood 
4. Because of you - Kelly Clarkson 
5.Jesus Take The Wheel--Carrie Underwood 
6. I Need An Angel - Reuben Studdard 
7. A Moment like this - Kelly C 
8.Mary Did You Know---Clay Aiken 
9. Superstition - Bucky Covington
10. Walkin' After Midnight - Kelly Pickler
11. Tattoo - Jordin Sparks
12. Think - Katharine McPhee

13. Father Figure - Ace Young


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Rolling Stones

1. Start Me Up


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 17, 2008)

2. Beast of Burden


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 17, 2008)

3. Mama's Little Helper


----------



## mango (Apr 17, 2008)

*4. Miss You*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

5. Ruby Tuesday


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

6.Paint It Black


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 17, 2008)

7 - Wild Horses


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

the Rolling Stones


1. Start Me Up
2. Beast of Burden 
3. Mama's Little Helper 
4. Miss You
5. Ruby Tuesday 
6.Paint It Black 
7 - Wild Horses 
8. You Can't Always Get What You Want


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> the Rolling Stones
> 
> 
> 1. Start Me Up
> ...


9.Under My Thumb


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

1. Start Me Up
2. Beast of Burden 
3. Mama's Little Helper 
4. Miss You
5. Ruby Tuesday 
6. Paint It Black 
7 - Wild Horses 
8. You Can't Always Get What You Want 
9. Under My Thumb
10. Brown Sugar


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1. Start Me Up
> 2. Beast of Burden
> 3. Mama's Little Helper
> 4. Miss You
> ...


11.Gimme Shelter


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

The Rolling Stones


1. Start Me Up
2. Beast of Burden 
3. Mama's Little Helper 
4. Miss You
5. Ruby Tuesday 
6. Paint It Black 
7 - Wild Horses 
8. You Can't Always Get What You Want 
9. Under My Thumb
10. Brown Sugar 
11.Gimme Shelter
12. Angie


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> The Rolling Stones
> 
> 
> 1. Start Me Up
> ...


13. I can't Get No Satisfaction
THE NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: ALLMAN BROTHERS SONGS
1.Melissa


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

2. Jessica


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

3.Ramblin Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

4. Soulshine

Hey girlie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi girlfriend thats my song!
5.Whipping Post


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

6. Black Hearted Woman <----thats ME!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 17, 2008)

7.Blue sky


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 17, 2008)

8. Revival 

I know I know...I am going!


----------



## Lazerus72 (Apr 17, 2008)

9.midnight rider
10. statesboro blues


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 17, 2008)

THE NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: ALLMAN BROTHERS SONGS

1.Melissa
2. Jessica 
3.Ramblin Man 
4. Soulshine
5.Whipping Post 
6. Black Hearted Woman
7.Blue sky 
8. Revival 
9.midnight rider
10. statesboro blues 
11. One Way Out


----------



## runnerman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, glad I checked on this thread, since the Allman Bros are a personal favorite. (My daughter is named Jessica, in part because I have always loved that song!)

Just in time, I'll add #12, Southbound.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

THE NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: ALLMAN BROTHERS SONGS

1.Melissa
2. Jessica 
3.Ramblin Man 
4. Soulshine
5.Whipping Post 
6. Black Hearted Woman
7.Blue sky 
8. Revival 
9.midnight rider
10. statesboro blues 
11. One Way Out
12. Southbound
13. Dreams




*Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2008)

2. There's A Girl In Texas


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. There's A Girl In Texas 
3. Swing


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*
> 
> 1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
> 2. There's A Girl In Texas
> 3. Swing



4. I Got My Game On


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. There's A Girl In Texas 
3. Swing 
4. I Got My Game On
5. You're Gonna Miss This


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins
> 
> 1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
> 2. There's A Girl In Texas
> ...


6.(This Ain't) No Thinkin Thing


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. There's A Girl In Texas 
3. Swing 
4. I Got My Game On
5. You're Gonna Miss This 
6.(This Ain't) No Thinkin Thing
7. I Wanna Feel Something


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*
> 
> 1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
> 2. There's A Girl In Texas
> ...


8.Every Light In The House Is On


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins*
> 
> 1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
> 2. There's A Girl In Texas
> ...





sugar and spice said:


> 8.Every Light In The House Is On



9. Ladies Love Country Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 18, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. There's A Girl In Texas 
3. Swing 
4. I Got My Game On
5. You're Gonna Miss This 
6.(This Ain't) No Thinkin Thing
7. I Wanna Feel Something 
8.Every Light In The House Is On
9. Ladies Love Country Boys 
10. Rough & Ready


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 18, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Trace Adkins
> 
> 1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
> 2. There's A Girl In Texas
> ...


11.The Rest Of Mine


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

12. Help Me Understand


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

13. I Left Something Turned On At Home
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Elton John Songs
1.Crocodile Rock


----------



## Tieve (Apr 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Elton John Songs
1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Tieve said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Elton John Songs
> 1.Crocodile Rock
> 2. Your Song



3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3.Good Bye Yellowbrook Road
4. Benny And The Jets


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elton John Songs*

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind
6. Tiny Dancer


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elton John Songs*

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind
6. Tiny Dancer
7. Daniel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

Good AM All

8. Yellow Brick Road


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elton John Songs*

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind
6. Tiny Dancer
7. Daniel
8. Yellow Brick Road 
9. Rocket Man (I Think It's Going to Be a Long Long Time)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Elton John Songs*
> 
> 1.Crocodile Rock
> 2. Your Song
> ...


10.Levon

I think yellow brick road got listed twice ??


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

11, Don't let the sun (go down on me)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elton John Songs*

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind
6. Tiny Dancer
7. Daniel
8. Rocket Man (I Think It's Going to Be a Long Long Time) 
9. Levon
10. Don't let the sun (go down on me) 


***You were right, Sugar. I adjusted the numbers on the songs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

11. The Circle of Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

Elton John Songs

1.Crocodile Rock
2. Your Song
3. Goodbye Yellow Brick Road
4. Benny And The Jets
5. Candle in the Wind
6. Tiny Dancer
7. Daniel
8. Rocket Man (I Think It's Going to Be a Long Long Time) 
9. Levon
10. Don't let the sun (go down on me) 
11. The Circle of Life 
12. Don't Go Breaking My Heart


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Elton John Songs
> 
> 1.Crocodile Rock
> 2. Your Song
> ...



13.Someone Saved My Life Tonight
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: FLEETWOOD MAC SONGS
1.LANDSLIDE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

2. Don't Stop


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

1.Landslide
2.Don't Stop
3.Rhiannon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

4. You can go your own way


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

5.Over My Head


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

6. Gold Dust Woman


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

7. The Chain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

8. Red Hot Mama (written for ME)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

9.Songbird (another song about you )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

awww.....

10. Say that you love me


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

11. Tusk ( the weirdest video ever)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 19, 2008)

12. The Green Manalishi


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

13. Everywhere

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN

ELVIS PRESLEY HITS


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

Elvis Presley Hits
1. Jailhouse Rock


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

2. Love Me Tender


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

3. A Little Less Conversation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

4. Blue Suede Shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Elvis Presley Hits*

1. Jailhouse Rock
2. Love Me Tender 
3. A Little Less Conversation 
4. Blue Suede Shoes 
5. Burning Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

6. In The Ghetto


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 19, 2008)

7. Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 20, 2008)

8. Are You Lonesome Tonight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

9. Teddy Bear


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

10. Hound Dog


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Jailhouse Rock
2. Love Me Tender
3. A Little Less Conversation
4. Blue Suede Shoes
5. Burning Love
6. In The Ghetto
7. Heartbreak Hotel
8. Are You Lonesome Tonight
9. Teddy Bear
10. Hound Dog

11. All Shook Up


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 1. Jailhouse Rock
> 2. Love Me Tender
> 3. A Little Less Conversation
> 4. Blue Suede Shoes
> ...


12. Suspicious Minds


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Jailhouse Rock
2. Love Me Tender
3. A Little Less Conversation
4. Blue Suede Shoes
5. Burning Love
6. In The Ghetto
7. Heartbreak Hotel
8. Are You Lonesome Tonight
9. Teddy Bear
10. Hound Dog
11. All Shook Up
12. Suspicious Minds
13. Crying in the Chapel

Next Baker's Dozen: The Who!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2008)

1.Pinball Wizard


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 1. Pinball Wizard
> 2. Baba O'Reilly
> 3. Substitute



4. Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

*The Who*


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 20, 2008)

7. Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Who


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation
7. Won't Get Fooled Again 
8. I can't Explain


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2008)

9. Boris The Spider


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 20, 2008)

The Who


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation
7. Won't Get Fooled Again 
8. I can't Explain
9. Boris The Spider
10. Eminence Front


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 20, 2008)

The Who


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation
7. Won't Get Fooled Again 
8. I can't Explain
9. Boris The Spider
10. Eminence Front
11. Who Are You


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 21, 2008)

The Who


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation
7. Won't Get Fooled Again
8. I can't Explain
9. Boris The Spider
10. Eminence Front
11. Who Are You
12. Happy Jack


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Who


1. Pinball Wizard
2. Baba O'Reilly
3. Substitute
4. Behind Blue Eyes
5. Magic Bus
6. My Generation
7. Won't Get Fooled Again
8. I can't Explain
9. Boris The Spider
10. Eminence Front
11. Who Are You
12. Happy Jack
13. Amazing Journey


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Johnny Cash*

1. I Walk the Line


----------



## Crystal (Apr 21, 2008)

Johnny Cash:

1. I Walk the Line
2. Boy Named Sue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Johnny Cash:*

1. I Walk the Line
2. Boy Named Sue
3. Ring of Fire


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Johnny Cash:*
> 
> 1. I Walk the Line
> 2. Boy Named Sue
> 3. Ring of Fire



4. Folsum Prison Blues


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

Maria, were you watching the Johnny Cash story on TV last night?? 

5. Jackson


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 21, 2008)

6. I've Been Everywhere


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

7. Don't Take Your Guns To Town


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Man in Black


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

9. The Highwayman (with Kristopherson, Jennings, and Willie)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Johnny Cash:

1. I Walk the Line
2. Boy Named Sue
3. Ring of Fire 
4. Folsum Prison Blues
5. Jackson 
6. I've Been Everywhere 
7. Don't Take Your Guns To Town 
8. Man in Black 
9. The Highwayman
10. Get Rhythm


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Maria, were you watching the Johnny Cash story on TV last night??



Hey there TJC


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

11. One Piece at a Time


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Johnny Cash:

1. I Walk the Line
2. Boy Named Sue
3. Ring of Fire 
4. Folsum Prison Blues
5. Jackson 
6. I've Been Everywhere 
7. Don't Take Your Guns To Town 
8. Man in Black 
9. The Highwayman
10. Get Rhythm
11. One Piece at a Time 
12. Ballad of a teenage Queen


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2008)

13. Hurt

Next Baker's Dozen: Alabama

1. Mountain Music


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Alabama

1. Mountain Music
2. Give Me One More Shot


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

3. When we make love


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

4.The Closer You Get


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

5. Old Flame


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2008)

6. Love In The First Degree


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

7. Amazing Grace


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Alabama

1. Mountain Music
2. Give Me One More Shot
3. When we make love 
4.The Closer You Get 
5. Old Flame 
6. Love In The First Degree 
7. Amazing Grace 
8. Tennessee River


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

9. Feels so right


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 21, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Alabama

1. Mountain Music
2. Give Me One More Shot
3. When we make love 
4.The Closer You Get 
5. Old Flame 
6. Love In The First Degree 
7. Amazing Grace 
8. Tennessee River
9. Feels so right 
10. Jukebox in My Mind


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 21, 2008)

11. Down on Longboat Key


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 22, 2008)

1. Mountain Music
2. Give Me One More Shot
3. When we make love 
4.The Closer You Get 
5. Old Flame 
6. Love In The First Degree 
7. Amazing Grace 
8. Tennessee River
9. Feels so right 
10. Jukebox in My Mind
11. Down on Longboat Key
12. She and I


----------



## moore2me (Apr 22, 2008)

13. Dixieland Delight - Alabama

___________________________________________

Next music category - songs that tell stories - either real or legends.

1. Frankie and Johnnie


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

2. A Boy Named Sue


----------



## moore2me (Apr 22, 2008)

The Leader of the Pack


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

4. Shooting Star - Bad Company


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 22, 2008)

1. Frankie and Johnnie
2. A Boy Named Sue
3. The Leader of the Pack
4. Shooting Star - Bad Company
5. Weird Al - Albuquerque


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 1. Frankie and Johnnie
> 2. A Boy Named Sue
> 3. The Leader of the Pack
> 4. Shooting Star - Bad Company
> 5. Weird Al - Albuquerque


6. One Tin Soldier ( The Legend Of Billy Jack)


----------



## mango (Apr 22, 2008)

Happenstance said:


> 1. Frankie and Johnnie
> 2. A Boy Named Sue
> 3. The Leader of the Pack
> 4. Shooting Star - Bad Company
> ...



*7. Hurricane - Bob Dylan


*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

8. Hotel California


----------



## Paquito (Apr 22, 2008)

9. Jack and Diane - John Mellencamp


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

10. Billy Brown - Mika


----------



## moore2me (Apr 22, 2008)

11. El Paso - Marty Robbins


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2008)

12. Origin of Love (Hedwig & the Angry Inch soundtrack)


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 22, 2008)

13. Frank Zappa - Nanook Rubs It

Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis
> 
> 1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
> 2. I can't Dance


3.Dancing With The Moonlit Knight


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 22, 2008)

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance
3. Dancing with The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun (first single - 1968)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance 
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis
> 
> 1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
> 2. I can't Dance
> ...



6. Trick o the tail


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Genesis

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance 
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart 
6. Trick o the tail
7. Invisible Touch


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart
6. Trick o the tail
7. Invisible Touch
8. Abacab


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Genesis


1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart
6. Trick o the tail
7. Invisible Touch
8. Abacab
9. Land of Confusion


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 22, 2008)

10. Tonight Tonight Tonight


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Genesis
> 
> 
> 1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
> ...


12. Squonk


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

Genesis


1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart
6. Trick o the tail
7. Invisible Touch
8. Abacab
9. Land of Confusion
10. Tonight Tonight Tonight 
11. Home By The Sea


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

Genesis


1. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway
2. I can't Dance
3. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
4. The Silent Sun
5. Hold on My Heart
6. Trick o the tail
7. Invisible Touch
8. Abacab
9. Land of Confusion
10. Tonight Tonight Tonight 
11. Home By The Sea
12. Squonk
13. No Reply At All
 
Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Next Baker's Dozen: The Police*

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon
4. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 23, 2008)

5. King of Pain


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon
4. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
5. King of Pain 
6. Message in a Bottle


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: The Police
> 
> 1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
> 2. Every Breath You Take
> ...


7.Roxanne (I loved how Eddie Murphy sang it in the movie 48 hrs)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon
4. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
5. King of Pain 
6. Message in a Bottle 
7.Roxanne (I loved how Eddie Murphy sang it in the movie 48 hrs)
8. De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: The Police
> 
> 1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
> 2. Every Breath You Take
> ...


9.Wapped Around Your Finger


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon
4. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
5. King of Pain 
6. Message in a Bottle 
7.Roxanne (I loved how Eddie Murphy sang it in the movie 48 hrs)
8. De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da 
9. Wapped Around Your Finger
10. Can't Stand Losing You


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: The Police
> 
> 1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
> 2. Every Breath You Take
> ...


11.Murder By Numbers


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: The Police

1. Don't Stand So Close to Me
2. Every Breath You Take
3. Walking On The Moon
4. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
5. King of Pain 
6. Message in a Bottle 
7. Roxanne (I loved how Eddie Murphy sang it in the movie 48 hrs)
8. De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da 
9. Wapped Around Your Finger
10. Can't Stand Losing You 
11. Murder By Numbers
12. Invisible Sun


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

13. Voices inside my head!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

*Bette Midler * *One of my idols*

1. My One True Friend


----------



## mango (Apr 23, 2008)

*2. Wind Beneath My Wings*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey Mango 

3. The Rose


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

4. From A Distance


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

:wubu:Sugar:wubu:and:wubu:spice!

5. Under the boardwalk


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 23, 2008)

6. Going to the Chapel.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

7. Night and Day


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

Hiya Chik:wubu:
8. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hiya Chik:wubu:
> 8. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy



One of my all time favs, SAS

9, Do you wanna dance?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

10. One For My Baby (And One More For The Road)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

11. Song of Bernadette


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

12.When A Man Loves A Woman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

13. All of a sudden


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

*THRASH BANDS* 

1. Anthrax


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *THRASH BANDS*
> 
> 1. Anthrax


2.Megadeath


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

3. Hallows Eve


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

4. Metallica


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrash Bands


1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrash Bands


1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows Eve
4. Metallica 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 23, 2008)

1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrash Bands

1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer
7. Iced Earth


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 23, 2008)

1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer
7. Kreator


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrash Bands

1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer
7. Iced Earth
8. Kreator 
9. Juggernaut


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 23, 2008)

10. Toxic (love that name)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

11. Sepultura


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrash Bands

1. Anthrax 
2. Megadeath
3. Hallows
4. Metallica Eve 
5. Deliverance
6. Slayer
7. Iced Earth
8. Kreator 
9. Juggernaut
10. Toxic
11. Sepultura 
12. Method of Destruction


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 24, 2008)

13. Nuclear Assault

Next Music Baker's Dozen

Prince Albums.

1. Sign O The Times


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> 13. Nuclear Assault
> 
> Next Music Baker's Dozen
> 
> ...


2.Musicology


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Next Music Baker's Dozen

Prince Albums.

1. Sign O The Times (1987)
2. Musicology 
3. Purple Rain (1983)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next Music Baker's Dozen
> 
> Prince Albums.
> 
> ...


4.Emancipation


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

5. The Gold Experience


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

6. The Rainbow Children


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

7. Controversy


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 24, 2008)

Prince Albums.

1. Sign O The Times (1987)
2. Musicology 
3. Purple Rain (1983) 
4. Emancipation 
5. The Gold Experience 
6. The Rainbow Children 
7. 1999 (released 1984)


----------



## Tieve (Apr 25, 2008)

8. Chaos and Disorder


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Prince Albums.

1. Sign O The Times (1987)
2. Musicology 
3. Purple Rain (1983) 
4. Emancipation 
5. The Gold Experience 
6. The Rainbow Children 
7. 1999 (released 1984)
8. Chaos and Disorder
9. Planet Earth (2007)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

10. LoveSexy (1988)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

11. Around the world in a day


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

12. Diamonds and Pearls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

13. Controversy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

Rod Stewart Hits

1. Hot Legs *woohoooo*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

2. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

3. Someone like you


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 25, 2008)

4. Maggie May


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

5. Sailing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

6. Do you think I'm sexy?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

7. You're in My Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

8, Have I told you lately that I love you?


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

9. The First Cut is the Deepest


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

10. I'm losing you


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 25, 2008)

11. Downtown Train


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rod Stewart

1. Hot Legs
2. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? ***This song was posted twice
3. Someone like you 
4. Maggie May 
5. Sailing 
6. You're in My Heart 
7. Have I told you lately that I love you? 
8. The First Cut is the Deepest 
9. I'm losing you 
10. Downtown Train
11. Forever Young


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Rod Stewart
> 
> 1. Hot Legs
> 2. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? ***This song was posted twice
> ...


12. Some Guys Have All The Luck


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rod Stewart

1. Hot Legs
2. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy? ***This song was posted twice
3. Someone like you 
4. Maggie May 
5. Sailing 
6. You're in My Heart 
7. Have I told you lately that I love you? 
8. The First Cut is the Deepest 
9. I'm losing you 
10. Downtown Train
11. Forever Young 
12. Some Guys Have All The Luck
13. Rhythm of My Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

*next Baker's dozen: Aaron Neville songs*

1. Louisiana 1927


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

2. Sweet Little Mama


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

next Baker's dozen: Aaron Neville songs

1. Louisiana 1927
2. Sweet Little Mama 
3. A Change is Gonna Come


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 25, 2008)

4. Humdinger


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 25, 2008)

next Baker's dozen: Aaron Neville songs

1. Louisiana 1927
2. Sweet Little Mama 
3. A Change is Gonna Come
4. Humdinger
5. Don't Take Away My Heaven


----------



## willisgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

6. Tell it Like it Is


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

next Baker's dozen: Aaron Neville songs

1. Louisiana 1927
2. Sweet Little Mama 
3. A Change is Gonna Come
4. Humdinger
5. Don't Take Away My Heaven
6. Tell It Like It Is
7. Rainy Night in Georgia


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

8, Amazing grace


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

9. Jailhouse


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

10. Show me the way


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

11. Everybody Plays The Fool


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

12. Hey Little Alice


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

13. Hold On Help Is On The Way


_next Baker's dozen: R.E.M. songs_


1. Talk About The Passion


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

2, Man on the moon


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

3. Losing My Religon


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*4. Shiny Happy People*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

5 Everybody Hurts


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

R.E.M. Songs


1. Talk About The Passion 
2. Man On the Moon
3. Losing My Religion
4. Shiny Happy People 
5. Everybody Hurts
6. Orange Crush


----------



## mango (Apr 26, 2008)

*7. Drive*


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

R.E.M. Songs


1. Talk About The Passion 
2. Man On the Moon
3. Losing My Religion
4. Shiny Happy People 
5. Everybody Hurts
6. Orange Crush
7. Drive
8. Supernatural Superserious


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

9. The One I Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

10. Stand ( fun song)


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

R.E.M. Songs


1. Talk About The Passion 
2. Man On the Moon
3. Losing My Religion
4. Shiny Happy People 
5. Everybody Hurts
6. Orange Crush
7. Drive
8. Supernatural Superserious 
9. The One I Love 
10. Stand 
11. It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

12. Disappear


----------



## Happenstance (Apr 26, 2008)

R.E.M. Songs

1. Talk About The Passion
2. Man On the Moon
3. Losing My Religion
4. Shiny Happy People
5. Everybody Hurts
6. Orange Crush
7. Drive
8. Supernatural Superserious
9. The One I Love
10. Stand
11. It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine)
12. Disappear
13. The Sidewinder Sleeps Tonite


Next Baker's Dozen - Songs with excessively long titles (nine words or more)

1. The Most Serene Republic - You're a Loose Cannon MacArthur... But You Get the Job Done


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs with excessively long titles (nine words or more)

1. The Most Serene Republic - You're a Loose Cannon MacArthur... But You Get the Job Done
2. It's the End of the World As We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

3. Yoshimi Battles the Pink Robots pt. 1 - Flaming Lips


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 26, 2008)

4.Several Species Of Small Furry animals Gathered Together In a cave And grooving With A Pict.-----Pink Floyd


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini - Brian Hyland


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

6.Thank You Faletinme Be Mice elf Agin==Sly And The Family Stone


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

7. Lift Your Head Up High (And Blow Your Brains Out) -- Bloodhoung Gang <eewww>


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

Life Is A Rock But The Radio Rolled Me- Reunion
number 8


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

9. Paradise by the Dashboard Light - meatloaf

T


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

10. You're The Best Thing (That Ever Happened To Me)-Gladys Knight and The Pips


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*11. (If Loving You Is Wrong) I Don't Want to Be Right - Luther Ingram


*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

12. Warning Perfect Sideburns Do Not Make You Dangerous -- Crime in Stereo


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

13. Have I Told You Lately That I Love You---Van Morrison THANK GOD this category is done.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets
1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets


1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
2. When You Love Someone Like That - Reba McEntire & LeAnn Rimes


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

3. Does He Love You-- Reba McIntyre and Linda Davis


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets
> 
> 
> 1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
> 2. When You Love Someone Like That - Reba McEntire & LeAnn Rimes


3. When I Said I Do---Clint Black and Lisa Hartman Black


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets


1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
2. When You Love Someone Like That - Reba McEntire & LeAnn Rimes
3. Does He Love You-- Reba McIntyre and Linda Davis 
4. When I Said I Do---Clint Black and Lisa Hartman Black 
5. Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire & Kenny Chesney


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets
> 
> 
> 1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
> ...



6. Islands in the Stream -- Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets
> 
> 
> 1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
> ...


6. Leather And Lace--Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets


1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
2. When You Love Someone Like That - Reba McEntire & LeAnn Rimes
3. Does He Love You-- Reba McIntyre and Linda Davis 
4. When I Said I Do---Clint Black and Lisa Hartman Black 
5. Every Other Weekend - Reba McEntire & Kenny Chesney
6. Islands in the Stream -- Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton 
7. Leather And Lace--Stevie Nicks and Tom Petty 
8. Never Loved Before - Alan Jackson and Martina McBride


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Duets
> 
> 
> 1. Close My Eyes Forever --Lita Ford and Ozzie Osbourne
> ...


9. Unforgettable--Nat King Cole and Natalie Cole


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

10. Somewhere out there - Linda Ronstadt and James Ingram


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

11. Don't Go Breaking My Heart===Elton John and KiKi Dee


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

12. Don't let the sun go down on me - Elton John and George Michaels


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

13. Because Of You---Reba McEntire and Kelly Clarkson
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : Journey songs
1. Open Arms


----------



## Paquito (Apr 27, 2008)

2. Don't Stop Believin


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

3. Faithfully (love this song)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 27, 2008)

4. Who's cryin' now


----------



## mango (Apr 27, 2008)

*5. Any Way You Want It*


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 27, 2008)

*6.* i'm gonna have to go with my fave:

*loooooooovin' touuuuuuchin' squeeeeeezinnnnn'*

:eat2:


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Journey songs

1. Open arms
2. Don't Stop Believin'
3. Faithfully
4. Who's Cryin' Now
5. Any Way You Want It
6. Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'	
7. Wheel in the Sky


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 28, 2008)

Journey songs

1. Open arms
2. Don't Stop Believin'
3. Faithfully
4. Who's Cryin' Now
5. Any Way You Want It
6. Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin' 
7. Wheel in the Sky
8. Of a Lifetime


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 28, 2008)

Journey songs

1. Open arms
2. Don't Stop Believin'
3. Faithfully
4. Who's Cryin' Now
5. Any Way You Want It
6. Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'
7. Wheel in the Sky
8. Of a Lifetime
9. Separate Ways


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Journey songs

1. Open arms
2. Don't Stop Believin'
3. Faithfully
4. Who's Cryin' Now
5. Any Way You Want It
6. Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'
7. Wheel in the Sky
8. Of a Lifetime
9. Separate Ways
10. Only the Young


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 28, 2008)

11. Stone in Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

12. Send Her My Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

13. Journey to the Center of Your Mind


*Next: Brenda Lee Songs

1. Johnny One Time*


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 13. Journey to the Center of Your Mind
> 
> 
> *Next: Brenda Lee Songs
> ...


2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Next: Brenda Lee Songs*

1. Johnny One Time 
2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
3. Jambalaya (On The Bayou)


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *Next: Brenda Lee Songs*
> 
> 1. Johnny One Time
> 2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
> 3. Jambalaya (On The Bayou)


4. I'm Sorry


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Next: Brenda Lee Songs

1. Johnny One Time 
2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
3. Jambalaya (On The Bayou) 
4. I'm Sorry
5. As Usual


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next: Brenda Lee Songs
> 
> 1. Johnny One Time
> 2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
> ...


6. You Always Hurt the One You Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

7. Fool #1


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 28, 2008)

8.Everyone Loves Me But You


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 28, 2008)

Next: Brenda Lee Songs

1. Johnny One Time 
2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
3. Jambalaya (On The Bayou) 
4. I'm Sorry
5. As Usual 
6. You Always Hurt the One You Love
7. Fool # 1
8. Everyone Loves Me But You
9. Too Many Rivers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey Maria, #7 should be FOOL #1... thanks


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next: Brenda Lee Songs
> 
> 1. Johnny One Time
> 2. Rockin Around The Christmas Tree
> ...


10.Sweet Nuthins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

11. Comin' on strong


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

12. Big Four Poster Bed


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

13. Emotions


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 29, 2008)

2. Like a Virgin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 29, 2008)

3. Material Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Madonna Songs*

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline


----------



## mango (Apr 30, 2008)

*5. La Isla Bonita*


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes
7. Give It 2 Me


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes
7. Give It 2 Me
8. Vogue


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes
7. Give It 2 Me
8. Vogue
9. Crazy for You


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes
7. Give It 2 Me
8. Vogue
9. Crazy for You
10. Don't Tell Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 30, 2008)

Madonna Songs

1. Cherish
2. Like a Virgin
3. Material Girl
4. Borderline
5. La Isla Bonita
6. 4 Minutes
7. Give It 2 Me
8. Vogue
9. Crazy for You
10. Don't Tell Me
11. Borderline


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Madonna Songs
> 
> 1. Cherish
> 2. Like a Virgin
> ...


12.Lucky Star


----------



## kathynoon (Apr 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Madonna Songs
> 
> 1. Cherish
> 2. Like a Virgin
> ...





NEXT ONE

Songs about animals:


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

1. Wildfire - Michael Martin Murphy


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

Songs about animals:
1. Wildfire - Michael Martin Murphy
2. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

1. Wildfire - Michael Martin Murphy
2. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles
3. Porcupine Pie - Neil Diamond


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Animal Songs:*

1. Wildfire - Michael Martin Murphy
2. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles
3. Porcupine Pie - Neil Diamond
4. Baby Snakes - Frank Zappa


----------



## Pinstripes67 (Apr 30, 2008)

5. The Pussy Cat Song - Connie Vannett


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

*Animal Songs:*

1. Wildfire - Michael Martin Murphy
2. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles
3. Porcupine Pie - Neil Diamond
4. Baby Snakes - Frank Zappa
5. The Pussy Cat Song - Connie Vannett
6. Bird Dog - Everly Brothers


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 30, 2008)

7. Santa Cow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDugKwAzdJE


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

8. The Unicorn Song


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

9. The Lion Sleeps Tonight--Karl Denver Trio


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

10, Puff the Magic Dragon!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

11. Hound Dog---Elvis Presley


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 30, 2008)

12. B-i-n-g-o !


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 30, 2008)

13. Wild Horses ---Natasha Bedingfield
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : Rush songs
1.Lime Light


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : Rush songs

1. Lime Light
2. Working Man


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 1, 2008)

3. Vital Signs


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

4. Tom Sawyer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN : Rush songs

1. Lime Light
2. Working Man
3. Vital Signs
4. Tom Sawyer
5. Closer to the Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

6. In the end


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

7. Spirit Of Radio


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 1, 2008)

8. New World Man


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

9. Free Will


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

1. Lime Light
2. Working Man
3. Vital Signs
4. Tom Sawyer
5. Closer to the Heart
6. In the end
7. Spirit Of Radio
8. New World Man
9. Free Will
10. Jacob's Ladder


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

11. Witch Hunt


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

Songs by Rush 

1. Lime Light
2. Working Man
3. Vital Signs
4. Tom Sawyer
5. Closer to the Heart
6. In the end
7. Spirit Of Radio
8. New World Man
9. Free Will
10. Jacob's Ladder
11. Witch Hunt
12. Subdivisions


----------



## sugar and spice (May 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs by Rush
> 
> 1. Lime Light
> 2. Working Man
> ...



13.Lakeside Park
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN:Crosby, Stills, Nash&Young songs
1.Southern Cross (one of my favorite songs)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young songs

1. Southern Cross
2. Faith In Me


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 2, 2008)

Now you're talkin'! (who picked RUSH?)     :doh:


3. Teach Your Children


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Now you're talkin'! (who picked RUSH?)     :doh:
> 
> 
> 3. Teach Your Children



Well unfortunately I picked the Rush category :blush: but only cause my Hubby told me to he's the big Rush fan.:doh:
4. Love The One You're With


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young songs

1. Southern Cross
2. Faith In Me
3. Teach Your Children
4. Love the One You're With
5. Woodstock


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. For What It's Worth


----------



## kathynoon (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young songs
> 
> 1. Southern Cross
> 2. Faith In Me
> ...



7. Cathedral


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

8. The man in the mirror


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young songs

1. Southern Cross
2. Faith In Me
3. Teach Your Children
4. Love the One You're With
5. Woodstock
6. For What It's Worth 
7. Cathedral
8. The man in the mirror 
9. Carry on


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

10. Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## themadhatter (May 3, 2008)

Wow, no one's said this yet?

11. Ohio

...and isn't "For What It's Worth" actually a Buffalo Springfield song (even though it was written by Stephen Stills, I know). Just wonderin'


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Wow, no one's said this yet?
> 
> 11. Ohio
> 
> ...and isn't "For What It's Worth" actually a Buffalo Springfield song (even though it was written by Stephen Stills, I know). Just wonderin'



It was also done by CSNY. FYI 

12. After the gold rush


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

13. Longtime Gone
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs From Woodstock
1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs From Woodstock

1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden 
3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

4. Try - Janis Joplin


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs From Woodstock

1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden 
3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.
4. Try - Janis Joplin
5. Sea of Madness  Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. Everyday people - Sly and the family stone


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

7. With A Little Help From My Friends---Joe Cocker


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

8, Dark Star/High Time - Grateful Dead


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs From Woodstock

1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden 
3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.
4. Try - Janis Joplin
5. Sea of Madness &#8211; Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.
6. Everyday people - Sly and the family stone 
7. With A Little Help From My Friends---Joe Cocker 
8. Dark Star/High Time - Grateful Dead
9. Strawberry Fields Forever - Richie Havens


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs From Woodstock
> 
> 1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden
> ...


10. White Rabbit---Jefferson Airplane


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden 
3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.
4. Try - Janis Joplin
5. Sea of Madness  Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.
6. Everyday people - Sly and the family stone 
7. With A Little Help From My Friends---Joe Cocker 
8. Dark Star/High Time - Grateful Dead
9. Strawberry Fields Forever - Richie Havens 
10. White Rabbit---Jefferson Airplane
11. What's Wrong - Sweetwater


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
> 2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden
> 3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.
> 4. Try - Janis Joplin
> ...


12 Goin Up The Country---Canned Heat


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

1.Bad Moon Rising----Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. If I were a carpenter - Tim Harden 
3. I had a Dream - John Sebastian.
4. Try - Janis Joplin
5. Sea of Madness  Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.
6. Everyday people - Sly and the family stone 
7. With A Little Help From My Friends---Joe Cocker 
8. Dark Star/High Time - Grateful Dead
9. Strawberry Fields Forever - Richie Havens 
10. White Rabbit---Jefferson Airplane
11. What's Wrong - Sweetwater 

12 Goin Up The Country---Canned Heat
13. Hey Jude - Richie Havens


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN - Songs from Disney movies

1. Circle of Life - The Lion King


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

2. When you wish upon a star - Pinocchio


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN - Songs from Disney movies

1. Circle of Life - The Lion King
2. When you wish upon a star - Pinocchio 
3. Under the Sea - The Little Mermaid


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

4. Zippity Doo Da - Song of the South


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

5. Cruella Deville--1001 Dalmations


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. Heigh Ho - Snow White and the Seven little guys


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

7. Bippity Boppity Boo---Cinderella


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

8. Colors of the wind - Pocohontas


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

9. Ev'rybody Wants To Be A Cat----The Aristocats


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

10. Baby Mine - Dumbo


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

11. The Bear Necessities ----Jungle Book


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

12. Friend like me - Aladdin


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

13. Be Our Guest---Beauty And The Beast
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs
1. Fire And Rain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

2. Carolina on my mind *love JT*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs

1. Fire And Rain
2. Carolina on my mind
3. Sweet Baby James


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

4. You've got a friend


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs
> 
> 1. Fire And Rain
> 2. Carolina on my mind
> 3. Sweet Baby James


4. You've Got a Friend
5.Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 4. You've Got a Friend
> 5.Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight



You need a #5 girlie...beat ya!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

6. Something in the way she moves


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs

1. Fire And Rain
2. Carolina on my mind
3. Sweet Baby James 
4. You've Got a Friend
5.Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight
6. Something in the way she moves


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 6. Something in the way she moves





mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs
> 
> 1. Fire And Rain
> 2. Carolina on my mind
> ...



Hey Chikie...are you travelling on my brain waves? LOL


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

7, Sweet Baby James


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs

1. Fire And Rain
2. Carolina on my mind
3. Sweet Baby James 
4. You've Got a Friend
5.Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight
6. Something in the way she moves
7. Shower the People


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 7, Sweet Baby James



This song was already posted


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs
> 
> 1. Fire And Rain
> 2. Carolina on my mind
> ...


8. Handyman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

9. Mexico Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrriba!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: James Taylor songs

1. Fire And Rain
2. Carolina on my mind
3. Sweet Baby James 
4. You've Got a Friend
5.Don't Let Me Be Lonely Tonight
6. Something in the way she moves
7. Shower the People 
8. Handyman
9. Mexico 
10. Country Road


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

11. Steamroller


----------



## sugar and spice (May 3, 2008)

12 How Sweet It Is To Be Loved By You


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

13. Golden moments


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

*songs By Our Latin Singers*

1. Baby you - Marc Anthony


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *songs By Our Latin Singers*
> 
> 1. Baby you - Marc Anthony


2. Hips Don't Lie----Skank err no I mean Shakira


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

3. Smooth - Santana


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 3. Smooth - Santana



I love that song, I love Rob Thomas' voice:smitten:
Love Don't Cost A Thing---J LO


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

4. Love don't cost a thing - Jennifer Lopez

5. Dreaming of you - Selena


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

6. Anything For You----Gloria Estefan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

7. To All the girls I loved before - Julio Iglesias


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 7. To All the girls I loved before - Julio Iglesias



then there is his fine son Enrique:smitten:
8. Hero---Enrique Iglesias


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

9. Maria, Maria - Santana


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

10. Rhythm of the Night by Gloria Estefan / Miami Sound Machine


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

10 Hold me - Menudo


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

11. La Bamba -- Los Lobos or Ritchie Valens


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

12. How far is heaven - Los Lonely Boys


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

13. Lo Que Me Gusta a Mi------Juanes
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Eric Clapton songs
1. Wonderful Tonight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

2. Let it rain - love this song


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

3. Tears In Heaven ( such a sad pretty song)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

4. Change the world


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

5. After Midnight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

6. My fathers eyes


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 6. My fathers eyes



7. Layla a really good song


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

8. River of Tears


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

9. I Shot The Sheriff


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Eric Clapton songs

1. Wonderful Tonight
2. Let it Rain
3. Tears in Heaven
4. Change the World
5. After Midnight
6. My Father's eyes
7. Layla
8. River of Tears
9. I Shot the Sheriff
10. Lay Down Sally


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

11. Before you accuse me (take a look at yourself)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

**If each person copied and pasted the previous running list of songs, then we could try to eliminate duplicates and missed numbers for the song lists.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Eric Clapton songs

1. Wonderful Tonight
2. Let it Rain
3. Tears in Heaven
4. Change the World
5. After Midnight
6. My Father's eyes
7. Layla
8. River of Tears
9. I Shot the Sheriff
10. Lay Down Sally
11. Before you accuse me (take a look at yourself) 
12. Give Me One Reason


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

13. Behind the Sun


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

*Songs made famous by Johnny Cash*

1. Jackson


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

Default Next Music Bakers Dozen:
Songs made famous by Johnny Cash

1. Jackson
2.Walk The Line


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

Songs made famous by Johnny Cash

1. Jackson
2.Walk The Line
3. Ring of Fire


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs made famous by Johnny Cash
> 
> 1. Jackson
> 2.Walk The Line
> 3. Ring of Fire



4. Folsom Prison Blues


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

Johnny Cash songs

1. Jackson
2.Walk The Line
3. Ring of Fire
4. Folsom Prison Blues
5. San Quintine


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Johnny Cash songs
> 
> 1. Jackson
> 2.Walk The Line
> ...



6. If I were a carpenter


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Johnny Cash songs
> 
> 1. Jackson
> 2.Walk The Line
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> 6. If I were a carpenter



7. One Piece at a Time


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Johnny Cash:
> 
> 1. I Walk the Line
> 2. Boy Named Sue
> ...



Oooops I found this on this thread #421
So we are doing it again :doh:

1. Jackson
2.Walk The Line
3. Ring of Fire
4. Folsom Prison Blues
5. San Quintine
6. If I were a carpenter
7. One Piece at a Time
8. Give my love to Rose
__________________


----------



## BBW Betty (May 4, 2008)

1. Jackson
2.Walk The Line
3. Ring of Fire
4. Folsom Prison Blues
5. San Quintine
6. If I were a carpenter
7. One Piece at a Time
8. Give my love to Rose
9. Boy Named Sue


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

10. Snow in his hair

Practice makes almost perfect, Charlie


----------



## sugar and spice (May 4, 2008)

11. Don't Take Your Guns To Town


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

12. Five Feet High and Rising

Sorry this topic is a repeat. My bad!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

13. Man in Black


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms*

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

2. Those were the days - All in the family


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

**If each person copied and pasted the previous running list of songs, then we could try to eliminate duplicates and missed numbers for the song or movie lists.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 4, 2008)

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends 
5. Thank You for Being a Friend - theme from Golden Girls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms
> 
> 1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
> 2. Those were the days - All in the family
> ...



6. I love Lucy theme song from their show


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends 
5. Thank You for Being a Friend - theme from Golden Girls 
6. I love Lucy theme song from their show
7. Movin' On Up - The Jeffersons


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms
> 
> 1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
> 2. Those were the days - All in the family
> ...



8. Making our Dreams come true - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## mariac1966 (May 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends 
5. Thank You for Being a Friend - theme from Golden Girls 
6. I love Lucy theme song from their show
7. Movin' On Up - The Jeffersons 
8. Making our Dreams come true - Laverne and Shirley
9. Love & Marriage - Married with Children


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms
> 
> 1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
> 2. Those were the days - All in the family
> ...



10. Come on get happy - The Partridge Family


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends 
5. Thank You for Being a Friend - theme from Golden Girls 
6. I love Lucy theme song from their show
7. Movin' On Up - The Jeffersons 
8. Making our Dreams come true - Laverne and Shirley
9. Love & Marriage - Married with Children 
10. Come on get happy - The Partridge Family
11. Good Ol' Boys -- Dukes of Hazzard


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from sitcoms

1. Happy Days - from the show Happy Days
2. Those were the days - All in the family 
3. Bad Boys - Cops
4. I'll Be There For You - Theme from Friends 
5. Thank You for Being a Friend - theme from Golden Girls 
6. I love Lucy theme song from their show
7. Movin' On Up - The Jeffersons 
8. Making our Dreams come true - Laverne and Shirley
9. Love & Marriage - Married with Children 
10. Come on get happy - The Partridge Family
11. Good Ol' Boys -- Dukes of Hazzard
12. The Streetbeater - Sanford & Son


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

13. The Greatest American Hero

Next 13: Songs with a color in the title
1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

***If each person copied and pasted the previous running list of songs, then we could try to eliminate duplicates and missed numbers for the song and movie lists.*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

Songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol

*- List copied as requested


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5.Knights In White Satin-----Moody Blues


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones


----------



## mango (May 5, 2008)

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones

*7. Back in Black - AC/DC*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC 
8. Violets for Your Furs - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC
8. Pink - Aerosmith


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC 
8. Violets for Your Furs - Frank Sinatra
9. Pink - Aerosmith


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC
8. Violets for Your Furs - Frank Sinatra
9. Pink - Aerosmith
10. Mellow Yellow - Donavan


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

songs with a color in the title

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC
8. Violets for Your Furs - Frank Sinatra
9. Pink - Aerosmith
10. Mellow Yellow - Donavan
11. True Blue - Madonna


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
5. Knights In White Satin - Moody Blues
6. Green, Green Grass of Home - Tom Jones
7. Back in Black - AC/DC
8. Violets for Your Furs - Frank Sinatra
9. Pink - Aerosmith
10. Mellow Yellow - Donavan
11. True Blue - Madonna
12. Black Velvet -- Alannah Miles (sp?)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> 1. Old Brown Shoe - The Beatles
> 2. Red High Heels - Kellie Pickler
> 3. Blue Highway - Billy Idol
> 4. Yellow Submarine - Ringo Starr
> ...



13. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

*TOBY KEITH SONGS*

1. Who's your daddy?


----------



## BBW Betty (May 5, 2008)

1. Who's your daddy?
2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)



3. I love this bar :hic:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 3. I love this bar :hic:


4. How Do You Like Me Now


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 4. How Do You Like Me Now





BBW Betty said:


> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
> 3. I love this bar
> 4. How do you like me now?



5. You shouldn't kiss me like this :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

1. Who's your daddy?
2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
3. I love this bar
4. How do you like me now?
5. You shouldn't kiss me like this 
6.Courtesy Of The Red, White and Blue ( The Angry American)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
> 3. I love this bar
> 4. How do you like me now?
> ...





7. Should've Been a Cowboy! yeeeeehawwwww


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

1. Who's your daddy?
2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
3. I love this bar
4. How do you like me now?
5. You shouldn't kiss me like this
6.Courtesy Of The Red, White and Blue ( The Angry American)


7. Should've Been a Cowboy! yeeeeehawwww
8. You Aint Much Fun


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
> 3. I love this bar
> 4. How do you like me now?
> ...



9. I'm not smokin' reefer with Willie no more (his infamous "Bus Song")


----------



## sugar and spice (May 5, 2008)

1. Who's your daddy?
2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
3. I love this bar
4. How do you like me now?
5. You shouldn't kiss me like this
6.Courtesy Of The Red, White and Blue ( The Angry American)
7. Should've Been a Cowboy! yeeeeehawwww
8. You Aint Much Fun
9. I'm not smokin' reefer with Willie no more (his infamous "Bus Song")
10.Nights I Can't Remember, Friends I'LL Never Forget


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
> 3. I love this bar
> 4. How do you like me now?
> ...





11. Rodeo Moon


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

Toby Keith Songs

1. Who's your daddy?
2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
3. I love this bar
4. How do you like me now?
5. You shouldn't kiss me like this
6.Courtesy Of The Red, White and Blue ( The Angry American)
7. Should've Been a Cowboy! yeeeeehawwww
8. You Aint Much Fun
9. I'm not smokin' reefer with Willie no more (his infamous "Bus Song")
10.Nights I Can't Remember, Friends I'LL Never Forget 
11. Rodeo Moon
12. She's a Hottie


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Toby Keith Songs
> 
> 1. Who's your daddy?
> 2. Beer for My Horses (with Willie Nelson)
> ...




13. I  Wanna Talk About Me


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen:

Songs about Mom and Dad

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen:

Songs about Mom and Dad

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn


----------



## mango (May 6, 2008)

Songs about Mom and Dad

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn 

*3. Camp Grenada - Allan Sherman (... Hello Muddah.. Hello Faddah...)


*


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn 

3. Camp Grenada - Allan Sherman (... Hello Muddah.. Hello Faddah...)
4. Mamas, Don't Let your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT MOMS AND DADS

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
3. Camp Grenada - Allan Sherman (... Hello Muddah.. Hello Faddah...)
4. Mamas, Don't Let your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys

5. Mama He's Crazy - Wynonna


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

6. Your Daddy Don't Rock And Roll ----- Kenny Loggins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

7, My Father's Eyes


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

8. Cats In The Cradle --- Harry Chapin


----------



## kathynoon (May 6, 2008)

> SONGS ABOUT MOMS AND DADS
> 
> 1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
> 2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
> ...




9. The Old Man ---- The Irish Tenors


----------



## sugar and spice (May 6, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT MOMS AND DADS

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
3. Camp Grenada - Allan Sherman (... Hello Muddah.. Hello Faddah...)
4. Mamas, Don't Let your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys
5. Mama He's Crazy - Wynonna
6. Your Daddy Don't Rock And Roll ----- Kenny Loggins
7, My Father's Eyes
8. Cats In The Cradle --- Harry Chapin
9.The Old Man-----The Irish Tenors
10. Father and Son---Cat Stevens


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> SONGS ABOUT MOMS AND DADS
> 
> 1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
> 2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
> ...



11. Daddy don't you walk so fast - Wayne Newton (oldie but goodie)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 6, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT MOMS AND DADS

1. Mom & Daddy Thanks Again --Ricky Skaggs
2.Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
3. Camp Grenada - Allan Sherman (... Hello Muddah.. Hello Faddah...)
4. Mamas, Don't Let your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys
5. Mama He's Crazy - Wynonna
6. Your Daddy Don't Rock And Roll ----- Kenny Loggins
7, My Father's Eyes
8. Cats In The Cradle --- Harry Chapin
9.The Old Man-----The Irish Tenors
10. Father and Son---Cat Stevens 

11. Daddy don't you walk so fast - Wayne Newton (oldie but goodie)
12. Mr. Mom - Lonestar


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

13. Papa Don't Preach


----------



## BBW Betty (May 6, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen Category:

Songs about clothes:

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'


----------



## mango (May 6, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Baker's Dozen Category:
> 
> Songs about clothes:
> 
> 1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'



*2. You Can Leave Your Hat On*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

Songs about clothes:

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin' 
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems	- Kenny Chesney


----------



## BBW Betty (May 7, 2008)

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin' 
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin' 
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes

6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

7. Favorite T ---- The Lemonheads


----------



## sugar and spice (May 7, 2008)

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes

6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
7.Favorite T------------------The Lemonheads
8. Devil With A Blue Dress On--Mitch Ryder


----------



## mariac1966 (May 7, 2008)

songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes

6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
7.Favorite T------------------The Lemonheads
8. Devil With A Blue Dress On--Mitch Ryder
9. You Look Good in My Shirt	- Keith Urban


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics
> 
> 1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
> 2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
> ...



10. The Streak - Ray Stevens


----------



## mango (May 7, 2008)

songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes
6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
7.Favorite T------------------The Lemonheads
8. Devil With A Blue Dress On--Mitch Ryder
9. You Look Good in My Shirt - Keith Urban
10. The Streak - Ray Stevens 

*11. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Paquito (May 7, 2008)

songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes
6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
7.Favorite T------------------The Lemonheads
8. Devil With A Blue Dress On--Mitch Ryder
9. You Look Good in My Shirt - Keith Urban
10. The Streak - Ray Stevens 
11. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley 
12. New Shoes - Paolo Nutini


----------



## moore2me (May 7, 2008)

songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics

1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
3. No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney
4. Forever in Blue Jeans -- Neil Diamond
5. Paul Simon - Diamonds On the Soles Of Her Shoes
6. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
7.Favorite T------------------The Lemonheads
8. Devil With A Blue Dress On--Mitch Ryder
9. You Look Good in My Shirt - Keith Urban
10. The Streak - Ray Stevens 
11. Blue Suede Shoes - Elvis Presley 
12. New Shoes - Paolo Nutini

13. My Darling Clementine 

Next category - Patriotic songs - your choice of countries.

1. The Star Spangled Banner


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 7, 2008)

moore2me said:


> songs about clothes or with clothes in the lyrics
> 
> 1. These Boots are Made for Walkin'
> 2. You Can Leave Your Hat On
> ...


2. God Bless America


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2008)

3. John Philip Sousa - Stars And Stripes Forever


----------



## themadhatter (May 7, 2008)

4. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9fYuyJJ6PA&feature=related

Does this one count?


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Next category - Patriotic songs - your choice of countries.

1. The Star Spangled Banner 
2. God Bless America
3. John Philip Sousa - Stars And Stripes Forever 
4. Stars and Stripes Forever


----------



## BBW Betty (May 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next category - Patriotic songs - your choice of countries.
> 
> 1. The Star Spangled Banner
> 2. God Bless America
> ...


(Should 4 be Coming to America?)

5. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood


----------



## Friday (May 8, 2008)

Next category - Patriotic songs - your choice of countries.

1. The Star Spangled Banner
2. God Bless America
3. John Philip Sousa - Stars And Stripes Forever
4. Stars and Stripes Forever
5. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood[/QUOTE]

6. Oh Canada


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Patriotic songs

1. The Star Spangled Banner 
2. God Bless America
3. Stars And Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa 
4. Coming to America
5. You're A Grand Old Flag
6. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood
7. Oh Canada
8. Yankee Doodle Boy


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Next category - Patriotic songs - your choice of countries.

1. The Star Spangled Banner
2. God Bless America
3. John Philip Sousa - Stars And Stripes Forever
4. Stars and Stripes Forever

6. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood[/quote]

7. Oh Canada
8. Yankee Doodle Boy
9. National anthem ([email protected]) - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Patriotic songs

1. The Star Spangled Banner 
2. God Bless America
3. Stars And Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa 
4. Coming to America
5. You're A Grand Old Flag
6. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood
7. Oh Canada
8. Yankee Doodle Boy
9. National anthem ([email protected]) - Jimi Hendrix
10. Battle Hymn of the Republic


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Patriotic songs

1. The Star Spangled Banner
2. God Bless America
3. Stars And Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa
4. Coming to America
5. You're A Grand Old Flag
6. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood
7. Oh Canada
8. Yankee Doodle Boy
9. National anthem ([email protected]) - Jimi Hendrix
10. Battle Hymn of the Republic
11. We miss you Mandela - Chicco S Twala
__________________


----------



## moore2me (May 8, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Patriotic songs
> 
> 1. The Star Spangled Banner
> 2. God Bless America
> ...




Charlie, You probably already know that *#1 The Star Spangled Banner* and *#9 the National Anthem are the same thing*. Now if one listens to the difference in the way Jimi Hendrix plays it and the way John Phillips Sousa plays the song, they do have remarkably different arrangements.

12. God Save the Queen


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by fatcharlie View Post
Patriotic songs

1. The Star Spangled Banner
2. God Bless America
3. Stars And Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa
4. Coming to America
5. You're A Grand Old Flag
6. God Bless The USA -- Lee Greenwood
7. Oh Canada
8. Yankee Doodle Boy
9. National anthem ([email protected]) - Jimi Hendrix
10. Battle Hymn of the Republic
11. We miss you Mandela - Chicco S Twala
__________________


moore2me said:


> Charlie, You probably already know that *#1 The Star Spangled Banner* and *#9 the National Anthem are the same thing*. Now if one listens to the difference in the way Jimi Hendrix plays it and the way John Phillips Sousa plays the song, they do have remarkably different arrangements.
> 
> 12. God Save the Queen



No I did know 

13. Venceremos - Chile


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Well now I will choose something hard maybe.
Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

fatcharlie said:


> Well now I will choose something hard maybe.
> Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.
> 
> 1. The Sounds - Tony the beat


2.The Sign-------Ace Of Base


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Swedish Music Groups w/song (Every one must be a different group)

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat 
2.The Sign-------Ace Of Base 
3. Ill Never Let You Know	- Basic Element


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by fatcharlie View Post
Well now I will choose something hard maybe.
Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. I’ll Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight 
7. Just Like That - Gemini


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe
9. Mojo Working Mama - Captain Murphy


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. I’ll Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe
9. Mojo Working Mama - Captain Murphy
(Maria I haven't heard about that band either, some are more wellknow outside )
10.Hammarfall- Hearts on fire


----------



## mariac1966 (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe
9. Mojo Working Mama - Captain Murphy

10.Hammarfall- Hearts on fire
11. Sol, vind och vatten - E.M.M.A.


----------



## fatcharlie (May 8, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe
9. Mojo Working Mama - Captain Murphy

10.Hammarfall- Hearts on fire
11. Sol, vind och vatten - E.M.M.A.
(But they can't be know outside Scandinavia ! Do you speak Swedish Maria?
Sun, Wind and Water it means )
12. Cardigans - Lovefool


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.

1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
2. Ace Of Base - The sign
3. Ill Never Let You Know - Basic Element (Strange I have never heard of it, but I thought they were Norwiegian, but they are from Sweden...LOL Charlie)
4. Europe - The final count down.
5. Take a Chance on Me - ABBA
6. Eagel-Eyed Cherry - Save tonight
7. Just Like That - Gemini
8. Rednex - Cotton eye Joe
9. Mojo Working Mama - Captain Murphy

10.Hammarfall- Hearts on fire
11. Sol, vind och vatten - E.M.M.A.
(But they can't be know outside Scandinavia ! Do you speak Swedish Maria?
Sun, Wind and Water it means )
12. Cardigans - Lovefool
13. Dina tried her silver bow - The Mopeds



NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Wellknown worldwide - Swedish musicians and their song. Every one must be a different group. I don't think it will be so hard, really.
> 
> 1. The Sounds - Tony the beat
> 2. Ace Of Base - The sign
> ...




The Mopeds are they wellknow in US ? They are not refered to as a "big" band in Sweden. But what happend to *Roxette, The Hives, Spotnicks - Apachee, Blue Swede - Hooked on a feeling, Ulveus/Anderssons - Chess the musical, Hansson o Karlsson*  Sahara Hotnights, Jill Johnsson.......:bow:.

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

5. Every Turn Of The World


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World 
6. Never Be the Same


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura


----------



## BBW Betty (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura
8. Swept Away


----------



## sugar and spice (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura
8. Swept Away
9.Charm The Snake


----------



## mariac1966 (May 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura
8. Swept Away
9.Charm The Snake
10. The Light is On


----------



## BBW Betty (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura
8. Swept Away
9.Charm The Snake
10. The Light is On
11. Minstrel Gigolo


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

12. All Right


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Christopher Cross

1. Sailing
2. Open up my window (Never heard of him)
3. Arthur's Theme
4. Ride Like the Wind
5. Every Turn Of The World
6. Never Be the Same
7.Think Of Laura
8. Swept Away
9.Charm The Snake
10. The Light is On
11. Minstrel Gigolo
12. All Right 
13. Say You'll Be Mine


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Curtis Mayfield & The Impressions

1. People Get Ready*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 10, 2008)

2. Love is the place


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Curtis Mayfield & The Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place 
3. Gypsy Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Curtis Mayfield & The Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place 
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

5. The makings of you


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 11, 2008)

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place 
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together
5. The Makings of You
6. It's Alright


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 11, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 1. People Get Ready
> 2. Love is the place
> 3. Gypsy Woman
> 4. Grow Closer Together
> ...



7. Check out your mind


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield and the Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place 
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together
5. The Makings of You
6. It's All Right 
7. Check out your mind
8. I'm So Proud


----------



## sugar and spice (May 11, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield and the Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together
5. The Makings of You
6. It's All Right
7. Check out your mind
8. I'm So Proud
9.We Come In Peace With a Message of Love


----------



## mariac1966 (May 11, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield and the Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together
5. The Makings of You
6. It's All Right
7. Check out your mind
8. I'm So Proud
9.We Come In Peace With a Message of Love
10. You Must Believe Me


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Curtis Mayfield and the Impressions
> 
> 1. People Get Ready
> 2. Love is the place
> ...


10.Keep On Pushing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 14, 2008)

OMG isn't this topic done YET?!?!?!?!

11. This is my country


----------



## mariac1966 (May 14, 2008)

Curtis Mayfield and the Impressions

1. People Get Ready
2. Love is the place
3. Gypsy Woman
4. Grow Closer Together
5. The Makings of You
6. It's All Right
7. Check out your mind
8. I'm So Proud
9.We Come In Peace With a Message of Love
10. You Must Believe Me
11. Keep On Pushing
12. This is my country 
13. Little Young Lover


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams*


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 15, 2008)

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way 
3. What's A Man to Do


----------



## sugar and spice (May 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4.Merry Go Round


----------



## mariac1966 (May 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You
6. Make It Last Forever


----------



## mariac1966 (May 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You
6. Make It Last Forever
7. Butterscotch


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You
6. Make It Last Forever
7. Butterscotch
8. Don't Stop Your Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

9. Just a touch 

Hiya Toady


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

Hiya, ThikJerseyChik! 

10. In The Rain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 19, 2008)

Peace out, Toady 

11. I'm goin for mine


----------



## mariac1966 (May 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Keith Sweat

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You
6. Make It Last Forever
7. Butterscotch
8. Don't Stop Your Love
9. Just a touch 
10. In The Rain 
11. I'm goin for mine
12. How Deep is Your Love


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

1. Girl of My Dreams
2. Right And A Wrong Way
3. What's A Man to Do
4. Merry Go Round
5. I'll Give All My Love to You
6. Make It Last Forever
7. Butterscotch
8. Don't Stop Your Love
9. Just a touch 
10. In The Rain 
11. I'm goin for mine
12. How Deep is Your Love 

13: (There You Go) Telling Me No Again

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: JAMES BOND THEME SONGS*

*1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: JAMES BOND THEME SONGS

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna


----------



## mango (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: JAMES BOND THEME SONGS

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
*3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2008)

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

*4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow*


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: JAMES BOND THEME SONGS

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## mariac1966 (May 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: JAMES BOND THEME SONGS

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton


----------



## snuggletiger (May 21, 2008)

OneWickedAngel said:


> 1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
> 2. Die Another Day - Madonna
> 3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
> 4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
> ...



8. Diamonds are Forever--Shirley Bassey


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 21, 2008)

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton
8. Diamonds are Forever - Shirley Bassey
9. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2008)

JAMES BOND THEME SONGS


1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton
8. Diamonds are Forever - Shirley Bassey
9. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran

10. The James Bond Theme - Monty Norman Orchestra


----------



## mariac1966 (May 21, 2008)

James Bond Theme Songs

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton
8. Diamonds are Forever - Shirley Bassey
9. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
10. We Have All the Time in the World - Louis Armstrong


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton
8. Diamonds are Forever - Shirley Bassey
9. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
10. We Have All the Time in the World - Louis Armstrong 
*11. The World Is Not Enough - Garbage*


----------



## moore2me (May 21, 2008)

1. Live & Let Die (by Paul McCartney - Movie - "Live & Let Die")
2. Die Another Day - Madonna
3. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
4. Tomorrow Never Dies - Sheryl Crow
5. You Only Live Twice - Nancy Sinatra
6. Moonraker - Shirley Bassey 
7. For Your Eyes Only - Sheena Easton
8. Diamonds are Forever - Shirley Bassey
9. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
10. We Have All the Time in the World - Louis Armstrong 
*11. The World Is Not Enough - Garbage*[/QUOTE]

12. The James Bond Theme (It got left out in line for #10)

13. Thunderball - Tom Jones

Next Category - Elvis songs (has this been done yet?)

1. Girls, Girls, Girls


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 21, 2008)

1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds

6. In the Ghetto


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender

8. Little Sister


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender
8. Little Sister
9. All Shook Up


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

Elvis songs


1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender
8. Little Sister
9. All Shook Up
10. Hound Dog


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

1. Girls, Girls, Girls 
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender
8. Little Sister
9. All Shook Up
10. Hound Dog 
11. A Little Less Conversation (A Little More Action)


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

1. Girls, Girls, Girls
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender
8. Little Sister
9. All Shook Up
10. Hound Dog
11. A Little Less Conversation (A Little More Action)
12. Return To Sender


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

1. Girls, Girls, Girls
2. Jailhouse Rock
3. Heartbreak Hotel
4. Viva Las Vegas
5. Suspicious Minds
6. In the Ghetto
7. Love Me Tender
8. Little Sister
9. All Shook Up
10. Hound Dog
11. A Little Less Conversation (A Little More Action)
12. Return To Sender 
13. Blue Suede Shoes

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

*1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley
3. Diff'rent Strokes - The Facts Of Life


----------



## mariac1966 (May 22, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.
> 
> 1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
> 2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley
> 3. Diff'rent Strokes - The Facts Of Life



Where's the names of the Songs?


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Where's the names of the Songs?



Yeah I don't really get how this is music bakers dozen either, I guess its the theme songs to the shows maybe?Lets just continue to finish it out.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley
3. Diff'rent Strokes - The Facts Of Life
4.All In The Family--Maude


----------



## BBW Betty (May 22, 2008)

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley
3. Diff'rent Strokes - The Facts Of Life
4.All In The Family--Maude
4. Dallas-- Knots Landing


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

Next Category - TV Show Double Whammy: Name a TV show tune (with lyrics) AND the tune of its spinoff.

1. All In The Family - The Jeffersons
2. Happy Days - Laverne and Shirley
3. Diff'rent Strokes - The Facts Of Life
4.All In The Family--Maude
4. Dallas-- Knots Landing
5.Happy Days---Mork And Mindy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 22, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion folks.

Good catch MariaC and Sugar and Spice, I confess I totally messed this one up.:blush: I forgot to include the name of the song with each show. It must be a SONG a show that had lyrics not just music or a spoken intro. The shows already on the list that don't qualify can stay -can't penalize for incomplete rules- but future entries should follow the following format:

1. All In The Family (Those Were The Days) - The Jeffersons (Movin' On Up)
2. Happy Days (Happy Days) - Laverne and Shirley (Doing It Our Way)
3. Diff'rent Strokes (Different Strokes) - The Facts Of Life (The Facts of Life)
4. All In The Family (Those Were The days) -Maude (And Then There's Maude)
4. Dallas (no lyrics) - Knots Landing (no lyrics)
5. Happy Days (Happy Days)- Mork And Mindy (no lyrics)
*6. Maude (And Then There's Maude) - Good Times (Good Times)*


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

1. All In The Family (Those Were The Days) - The Jeffersons (Movin' On Up)
2. Happy Days (Happy Days) - Laverne and Shirley (Doing It Our Way)
3. Diff'rent Strokes (Different Strokes) - The Facts Of Life (The Facts of Life)
4. All In The Family (Those Were The days) -Maude (And Then There's Maude)
4. Dallas (no lyrics) - Knots Landing (no lyrics)
5. Happy Days (Happy Days)- Mork And Mindy (no lyrics)
6. Maude (And Then There's Maude) - Good Times (Good Times)
7. Cheers(Everybody Knows Your Name)--Fraiser( Scrambled Eggs)


----------



## fatcharlie (May 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. All In The Family (Those Were The Days) - The Jeffersons (Movin' On Up)
> 2. Happy Days (Happy Days) - Laverne and Shirley (Doing It Our Way)
> 3. Diff'rent Strokes (Different Strokes) - The Facts Of Life (The Facts of Life)
> 4. All In The Family (Those Were The days) -Maude (And Then There's Maude)
> ...



:doh::blush: sorry:happy:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

I know its confusing lets just try and finish this one, I'll go again

1. All In The Family (Those Were The Days) - The Jeffersons (Movin' On Up)
2. Happy Days (Happy Days) - Laverne and Shirley (Doing It Our Way)
3. Diff'rent Strokes (Different Strokes) - The Facts Of Life (The Facts of Life)
4. All In The Family (Those Were The days) -Maude (And Then There's Maude)
4. Dallas (no lyrics) - Knots Landing (no lyrics)
5. Happy Days (Happy Days)- Mork And Mindy (no lyrics)
6. Maude (And Then There's Maude) - Good Times (Good Times)
7. Cheers(Everybody Knows Your Name)--Fraiser( Scrambled Eggs)
8.Beverly Hillbillies(The Legend Of Jed Clampet)--Green Acres(Green Acres)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

I think this category was just too confusing, so if no one minds I am going to pick a new one.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America
1. Tin Man


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America


1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name


----------



## sugar and spice (May 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America


1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden Hair


----------



## mariac1966 (May 23, 2008)

**Thank you Sugar for the new category....


*NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America*

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

My favorite group!

6. Ventura Highway


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America
> 
> 1. Tin Man
> 2. A Horse With No Name
> ...





ThikJerseyChik said:


> My favorite group!
> 
> 6. Ventura Highway



7. You Can Do Magic


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by BBW Betty View Post
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
Quote:
Originally Posted by ThikJerseyChik View Post
My favorite group!

6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8.Lonely People


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8. Lonely People
9. Muskrat Love


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8. Lonely People
9. Muskrat Love
10. I Need You


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8. Lonely People
9. Muskrat Love
10. I Need You
11. Another Try


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8. Lonely People
9. Muskrat Love
10. I Need You
11. Another Try
12. Right Before Your Eyes


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: songs from the group America

1. Tin Man
2. A Horse With No Name
3. Sister Golden hair
4. Sandman
5. California Dreamin'
6. Ventura Highway
7. You Can Do Magic
8. Lonely People
9. Muskrat Love
10. I Need You
11. Another Try
12. Right Before Your Eyes
13. Daisy Jane


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard (BTW, I saw them in concert!) :happy:


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard (BTW, I saw them in concert!) 
4. Old Fashion Love Song


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard 
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come


----------



## BBW Betty (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard 
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come
6. Try a Little Tenderness


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come
6. Try a Little Tenderness
7. Black and White


----------



## mariac1966 (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come
6. Try a Little Tenderness
7. Black and White
8. Celebrate


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 24, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night
> 
> 1. One
> 2. Joy to the World
> ...



9. Nobody ( I did too, Toady!)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come
6. Try a Little Tenderness
7. Black and White
8. Celebrate
9. Nobody ( I did too, Toady!)
10.Shambala


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

12. Eli's Coming (hide your heart, girl)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. One
2. Joy to the World
3. Easy To Be Hard
4. Old Fashion Love Song
5. Mama Told Me Not To Come
6. Try a Little Tenderness
7. Black and White
8. Celebrate
9. Nobody ( I did too, Toady!)
10.Shambala
11. Eli's Coming
12. The Show Must Go On


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night
> 
> 1. One
> 2. Joy to the World
> ...



13. One Man Band


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

*Sons from the Carpenters*

1. Superstar


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

3. Top of the world


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5pLi0huhw
4.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsgj4xcxXyA&feature=related:p But that was Lennon?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

Nevermind....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs from the Carpenters
> 
> 1. Superstar
> 2. Rainy Days and Mondays


3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride


5. There's a kind of hush


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride


5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun


----------



## fatcharlie (May 25, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Nevermind....



Well I guess that you missed that chance to make history....:bow::bow:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun
8.Yesterday Once More


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun
8.Yesterday Once More
9. (They Long to Be) Close to You


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

10. Goodbye to love


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun
8.Yesterday Once More
9. (They Long to Be) Close to You
10. Goodbye to Love
11. Superstar


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs from the Carpenters
> 
> 1. Superstar
> 2. Rainy Days and Mondays
> ...



12. Hurting Eachother


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun
8. Yesterday Once More
9. (They Long to Be) Close to You
10. Goodbye to Love
11. Superstar 
12. Hurting Each other
13. I Won't Last a Day Without You


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

Songs from the Carpenters

1. Superstar
2. Rainy Days and Mondays
3. Top of the World
4. Ticket to Ride
5. There's a kind of hush
6. For All We Know
7. We've Only Just Begun
8.Yesterday Once More
9. (They Long to Be) Close to You
10. Goodbye to Love
11. Jambalaya *sorry all, brain freeze!
12. Hurting Eachother


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius



Another one of my FAVORITE groups!!!!

2. Up up and away


----------



## sugar and spice (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
Another one of my FAVORITE groups!!!!

2. Up up and away
3.Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
2. Up up and away
3. Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)
4. Stoned Soul Picnic


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius
> 2. Up up and away
> ...



5. One less bell to answer


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
2. Up up and away
3. Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)
4. Stoned Soul Picnic 
5. One less bell to answer
6. Sweet Blindness


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius
> 2. Up up and away
> ...



7. Wedding Bell Blues


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
2. Up up and away
3. Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)
4. Stoned Soul Picnic 
5. One less bell to answer
6. Sweet Blindness 
7. Wedding Bell Blues
8. Puppet Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius
> 2. Up up and away
> ...



9. Never My Love


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
2. Up up and away
3. Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)
4. Stoned Soul Picnic 
5. One less bell to answer
6. Sweet Blindness 
7. Wedding Bell Blues
8. Puppet Man 
9. Never My Love
10. The Worst that Could Happen/Wedding Bell Blues


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius
> 2. Up up and away
> ...



11. Workin' on a groovy thing


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension

1. Aquarius
2. Up up and away
3. Last Night (I Didn't Get To Sleep At All)
4. Stoned Soul Picnic 
5. One less bell to answer
6. Sweet Blindness 
7. Wedding Bell Blues
8. Puppet Man 
9. Never My Love
10. The Worst that Could Happen/Wedding Bell Blues 
11. Workin' on a groovy thing
12. Blowing Away


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 5TH Dimension
> 
> 1. Aquarius
> 2. Up up and away
> ...



13/ Last night i didn't get to sleep at all


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 25, 2008)

*GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS*

1. Words get in the way


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around


----------



## CAMellie (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet


----------



## mariac1966 (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga
7. Music of My Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga
7. Music of My Heart
8. Don't Wanna Lose You


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS
> 
> 1. Words get in the way
> 2. Turn the Beat Around
> ...



9. 1-2-3-4 (come on baby say you love me)


----------



## frankman (May 26, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga
7. Music of My Heart
8. Don't Wanna Lose You 
9. 1-2-3-4 (come on baby say you love me)

10. Cuts Both Ways


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

frankman said:


> GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS
> 
> 1. Words get in the way
> 2. Turn the Beat Around
> ...




11. Cant stay away from you


*Hello frankman, welcome to the board!*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga
7. Music of My Heart
8. Don't Wanna Lose You 
9. 1-2-3-4 (come on baby say you love me)
10. Cuts Both Ways 
11. Cant stay away from you
12. Heaven's What I feel


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

GLORIA ESTEFAN SONGS

1. Words get in the way
2. Turn the Beat Around
3. Get On Your Feet
4. Rhythm is Gonna Get You
5. Here We Are
6. Conga
7. Music of My Heart
8. Don't Wanna Lose You
9. 1-2-3-4 (come on baby say you love me)
10. Cuts Both Ways
11. Cant stay away from you
12. Heaven's What I feel
13 Reach
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs
1. Time In A Bottle


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)


----------



## sugar and spice (May 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3.Bad Bad Leroy Brown


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3. Bad Bad Leroy Brown
4. You Don't Mess Around with Jim


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

5. Have to say I love you in a song


----------



## mariac1966 (May 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3. Bad Bad Leroy Brown
4. You Don't Mess Around with Jim
5. Have to Say I Love You in a Song
6. Photographs and Memories


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs
> 
> 1. Time In A Bottle
> 2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
> ...



7.I got a name


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3. Bad Bad Leroy Brown
4. You Don't Mess Around with Jim
5. Have to Say I Love You in a Song
6. Photographs and Memories 
7. I got a name
8. Lover's Cross


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs
> 
> 1. Time In A Bottle
> 2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
> ...



9. Alabama Rain


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3. Bad Bad Leroy Brown
4. You Don't Mess Around with Jim
5. Have to Say I Love You in a Song
6. Photographs and Memories
7. I got a name
8. Lover's Cross
9. Alabama Rain
10. Roller Derby Queen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs
> 
> 1. Time In A Bottle
> 2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
> ...



11. Dreamin' Again


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs

1. Time In A Bottle
2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
3. Bad Bad Leroy Brown
4. You Don't Mess Around with Jim
5. Have to Say I Love You in a Song
6. Photographs and Memories
7. I got a name
8. Lover's Cross
9. Alabama Rain
10. Roller Derby Queen
11. Dreamin' Again
12.Railroads And Riverboats


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Jim Croce Songs
> 
> 1. Time In A Bottle
> 2. Operator (That's Not the Way It Feels)
> ...



13. Workin' at the car wash blues


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

*Songs of Jethro Tull*

1. Aqualung


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Songs of Jethro Tull

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Songs of Jethro Tull
> 
> 1. Aqualung
> 2. Locomotive Breath



3. Up to me


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Songs of Jethro Tull

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Songs of Jethro Tull
> 
> 1. Aqualung
> 2. Locomotive Breath
> ...



5. A time for everything


----------



## sugar and spice (May 27, 2008)

Songs of Jethro Tull

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn
5. A time for everything
6. Cross Eyed Mary


----------



## mariac1966 (May 27, 2008)

Songs of Jethro Tull

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn
5. A time for everything
6. Cross Eyed Mary
7. Bungle In the Jungle


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs of Jethro Tull
> 
> 1. Aqualung
> 2. Locomotive Breath
> ...




8. Thick as a brick


----------



## swamptoad (May 28, 2008)

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn
5. A time for everything
6. Cross Eyed Mary
7. Bungle In the Jungle
8. Thick as a brick
9. Boureé


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> JETHRO TULL SONGS
> 
> 1. Aqualung
> 2. Locomotive Breath
> ...




10. Teacher


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

JETHRO TULL SONGS

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn
5. A time for everything
6. Cross Eyed Mary
7. Bungle In the Jungle
8. Thick as a brick
9. Boureé

10. Teacher
11. The Whistler


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> JETHRO TULL SONGS
> 
> 1. Aqualung
> 2. Locomotive Breath
> ...



12. Lick your fingers clean :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (May 28, 2008)

JETHRO TULL SONGS

1. Aqualung
2. Locomotive Breath
3. Up to me
4. John Barley Corn
5. A time for everything
6. Cross Eyed Mary
7. Bungle In the Jungle
8. Thick as a brick
9. Boureé
10. Teacher
11. The Whistler
12. Lick your fingers clean 
13.Fat Man
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Travis Tritt songs
1. Heres a Quarter ( Call Someone Who Cares)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 28, 2008)

Travis Tritt

1. Here's a quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E!
3. It's a Great Day to Be Alive


----------



## Crystal (May 28, 2008)

Holy moly! I didn't think ANYONE else liked Travis Tritt except for me. Woo!

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## mariac1966 (May 28, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)


----------



## frankman (May 29, 2008)

Thank God for karaoke machines...

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)

6. Foolish Pride


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)
6. Foolish Pride
7. Where Corn Don't Grow


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)
6. Foolish Pride
7. Where Corn Don't Grow
8. Down the Road I Go


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Travis Tritt Songs
> 
> 1. Here's a Quarter
> 2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
> ...




9. The Love of a Woman


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)
6. Foolish Pride
7. Where Corn Don't Grow
8. Down the Road I Go

9. The Love of a Woman
10.Help Me Hold On


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Travis Tritt Songs
> 
> 1. Here's a Quarter
> 2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
> ...



11. Anymore


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

Travis Tritt Songs

1. Here's a Quarter
2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
3. It's a Great Day to be Alive
4. Modern Day Bonnie and Clyde
5. Best of Intentions ( I love country music)
6. Foolish Pride
7. Where Corn Don't Grow
8. Down the Road I Go
9. The Love of a Woman
10.Help Me Hold On 
11. Anymore
12. Mudcat Moan Prelude / You Never Take Me Dancing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Travis Tritt Songs
> 
> 1. Here's a Quarter
> 2. T-R-O-U-B-L-E
> ...



13. Southbound Train


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 29, 2008)

*SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE*

1. Yellow Submarine


----------



## kathynoon (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Rain


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE
> 
> 1. Yellow Submarine
> 2. Purple Haze


3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze 
3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze 
3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan


----------



## ataraxia (May 29, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE
> 
> 1. Yellow Submarine
> 2. Purple Haze
> ...



6. Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze 
3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan

7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) (just rearranging so all are counted.)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 29, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze 
3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan
7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) (just rearranging so all are counted.)
8. White Houses - Vanessa Carlton


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze 
3. Purple Rain 
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan
7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) (just rearranging so all are counted.)
8. White Houses - Vanessa Carlton
9. Little Pink Houses


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE
> 
> 1. Yellow Submarine
> 2. Purple Haze
> ...



10. Little Red Corvette


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze
3. Purple Rain
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan
7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) (just rearranging so all are counted.)
8. White Houses - Vanessa Carlton
9. Little Pink Houses
10. Little Red Corvette
11. Blue Sky---The Allman Brothers


----------



## BBW Betty (May 30, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze
3. Purple Rain
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan
7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) 
8. White Houses - Vanessa Carlton
9. Little Pink Houses
10. Little Red Corvette
11. Blue Sky---The Allman Brothers
12. The Green Beret (I don't recall who sang it)


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

SONGS THAT HAVE A COLOR IN THE TITLE

1. Yellow Submarine
2. Purple Haze
3. Purple Rain
4. Blue Christmas
5. Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's
6. Something in Red- Lorrie Morgan
7 Pink Orange Red - Cocteau Twins (maybe this should count 3 times lol) 
8. White Houses - Vanessa Carlton
9. Little Pink Houses
10. Little Red Corvette
11. Blue Sky---The Allman Brothers
12. The Green Beret (I don't recall who sang it)
13. Red, Red Wine - UB40


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline*


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond
> 
> 1. Sweet Caroline
> 2. Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...



6. Hello Again


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman
8. Heart light


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 30, 2008)

BigCutieCindy said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond
> 
> 1. Sweet Caroline
> 2. Forever in Blue Jeans
> ...



9. America


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman
8. Heart light
9. America
10.Shilo


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman
8. Heart light
9. America
10.Shilo
11. Love on the Rocks


----------



## sugar and spice (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman
8. Heart light
9. America
10.Shilo
11. Love on the Rocks
12.Solitary Man


----------



## kathynoon (May 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Neil Diamond

1. Sweet Caroline
2. Forever in Blue Jeans
3. I Am I Said
4. Song Sung Blue
5.Play Me
6. Hello Again
7.Kentucky Woman
8. Heart light
9. America
10.Shilo
11. Love on the Rocks
12.Solitary Man

13. Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show


NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water


----------



## mariac1966 (May 30, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald

2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson


----------



## mango (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald

2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson


*3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly*


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 31, 2008)

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan


----------



## themadhatter (May 31, 2008)

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
*6. Water - The Who*  Too easy.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
6. Water - The Who 
7. Oceans from the Rain - Seventh Day Slumber


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
6. Water - The Who 
7. Oceans from the Rain - Seventh Day Slumber

8. Moon River - Andy Williams


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
6. Water - The Who 
7. Oceans from the Rain - Seventh Day Slumber
8. Moon River - Andy Williams
9. Oceans Will Part - Hillsong


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
6. Water - The Who
7. Oceans from the Rain - Seventh Day Slumber
8. Moon River - Andy Williams
9. Oceans Will Part - Hillsong

10. Water of Love - Dire Straits


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Mythik said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water
> 
> 1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
> 2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
> ...



11. Sea Of Love - The Honeydrippers


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water

1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
3. Singing in the Rain - Gene Kelly
4. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
5. Atlantis - Donovan
6. Water - The Who
7. Oceans from the Rain - Seventh Day Slumber
8. Moon River - Andy Williams
9. Oceans Will Part - Hillsong
10. Water of Love - Dire Straits

12. Shenandoah - Various artists have sung this


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT CATEGORY: Songs related to water
> 
> 1. Cry Me a River - Ella Fitzgerald
> 2. Old Man River - Paul Robeson
> ...



It's you and me again, M2M


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> It's you and me again, M2M



13. Unchained melody - Righteous Brohters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

*Songs with alcohol as the theme*

1. Escape (The Pina Colada song)


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 13. Unchained melody - Righteous Brohters



2. Wasted Away Again In Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks

4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Songs regarding Alcohol
> 
> 1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
> 2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
> ...



5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood


----------



## moore2me (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender 
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood

6. The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time - Mickey Gilley


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender 
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood
6. The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time - Mickey Gilley
7. Pop a Top - Alan Jackson


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs regarding Alcohol
> 
> 1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
> 2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
> ...



8. Beer - Reel Big Fish


----------



## mariac1966 (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender 
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood
6. The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time - Mickey Gilley
7. Pop a Top - Alan Jackson 
8. Beer - Reel Big Fish
9. Alcohol - Brad Paisley


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs regarding Alcohol
> 
> 1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
> 2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
> ...



10. Captain Jack - Billy Joel


----------



## Mythik (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood
6. The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time - Mickey Gilley
7. Pop a Top - Alan Jackson
8. Beer - Reel Big Fish
9. Alcohol - Brad Paisley
10. Captain Jack - Billy Joel
11. Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

Mythik said:


> Songs regarding Alcohol
> 
> 1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
> 2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
> ...



12. Strawberry Wine - Deanna Carter


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2008)

Songs regarding Alcohol

1. Escape - Rupert Holmes
2. Margaritaville - Jimmy Buffett
3. 2 Pina Coladas - Garth Brooks
4. Wasted Days & Wasted Nights - Freddy Fender
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch and one beer! George Thorogood
6. The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time - Mickey Gilley
7. Pop a Top - Alan Jackson
8. Beer - Reel Big Fish
9. Alcohol - Brad Paisley
10. Captain Jack - Billy Joel
11. Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett 
12. Strawberry Wine - Deanna Carter
13. Funky Cold Medina



NEXT CATEGORY:
Songs about fear


----------



## kathynoon (May 31, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> Songs about fear



1. Running Scared


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 31, 2008)

kathynoon said:


> 1. Running Scared



2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared 
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared 
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts

4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR

5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd

6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels

7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel


----------



## moore2me (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel

8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 2, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel
8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)
9. Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - B5


----------



## moore2me (Jun 3, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel
8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)
9. Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - B5

10. Just Before the Battle Mother - An old Civil War Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel
8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)
9. Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - B5
10. Just Before the Battle Mother - An old Civil War Song
11. Fear of the Dark


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 3, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel
8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)
9. Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - B5
10. Just Before the Battle Mother - An old Civil War Song
11. Fear of the Dark
12. Running Scared - Roy Orbison


----------



## mango (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs About Fear

1. Running Scared
2. LIVING FOR TODAY - PENNYWISE
3. My Worst Fear - Rascal Flatts
4. Bad Moon Rising - CCR
5. Gimme Three Steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd
6. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels
7. Mother of Violence - Peter Gabriel
8. Oogie Boogie's Song (from Nightmare Before Christmas)
9. Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf - B5
10. Just Before the Battle Mother - An old Civil War Song
11. Fear of the Dark
12. Running Scared - Roy Orbison 

*13. Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult (... needs more cowbell  )


NEXT CATEGORY

Songs from 1986.

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 4, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY

Songs from 1986.

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986.

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986.

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986.

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 4, 2008)

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel 

5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel

5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel

5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine


----------



## moore2me (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel
5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine

8. My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Songs from 1986
> 1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
> 2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
> 3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
> ...



9. Walk like an Egyptian!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 4, 2008)

Songs from 1986
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel
5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine
8. My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen 
9. Walk like an Egyptian!
10. Coming Around Again - Carly Simon


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1986
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel
5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine
8. My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen 
9. Walk like an Egyptian!
10. Coming Around Again - Carly Simon
11. Conga - Miami Sound Machine
__________________


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Songs from 1986*​
1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel
5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine
8. My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen
9. Walk like an Egyptian! - The Bangles
10. Coming Around Again - Carly Simon
11. Conga - Miami Sound Machine
12. "You Give Love A Bad Name".....Bon Jovi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1986

1. Rock Me Amadeus - Falco
2. Addicted to Love - Robert Palmer
3. A Matter of Trust - Billy Joel
4.Sledgehammer--Peter Gabriel
5. Party All the Time -Eddie Murphy (Thanks VH1)
6.The Greatest Love-Whitney Houston
7. Bad Boy - Miami Sound Machine
8. My Hometown - Bruce Springsteen
9. Walk like an Egyptian! - The Bangles
10. Coming Around Again - Carly Simon
11. Conga - Miami Sound Machine
12. "You Give Love A Bad Name".....Bon Jovi
13. Papa Don't PReach - Madonna


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1975*
1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1975
1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian

3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1975
> 1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
> 2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
> 3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell



4. Best of my love - Eagles


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1975


1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver

6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender


----------



## mango (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender 

*7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 5, 2008)

8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band


----------



## moore2me (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender 
7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille
8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band

9. Kung Fu Fighters - Carl Douglas


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender
7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille
8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band

9. Kung Fu Fighters - Carl Douglas
10. Sister Golden Hair---America


----------



## runnerman (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender
7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille
8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band

9. Kung Fu Fighters - Carl Douglas
10. Sister Golden Hair---America


Sprinting in from out of nowhere to say:

11. Pick Up the Pieces -- Average White Band


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender
7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille
8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band

9. Kung Fu Fighters - Carl Douglas
10. Sister Golden Hair---America


Sprinting in from out of nowhere to say:

11. Pick Up the Pieces -- Average White Band
12. Jackie Blue--The Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

Songs from 1975

1. Please Mr. Postman - The Carpenters
2. At Seventeen - Janis Ian
3. Rhinestone Cowboy - Glen Campbell
4. Best of my love - Eagles
5. Thank God I'm A Country Boy - John Denver
6. Before The Next Teardrop Falls - Freddy Fender
7. Love Will Keep Us Together - The Captain and Tennille
8. Get Down Tonight - KC and the Sunshine Band
9. Kung Fu Fighters - Carl Douglas
10. Sister Golden Hair---America
11. Pick Up the Pieces -- Average White Band
12. Jackie Blue--The Ozark Mountain Daredevils
13. Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - Elton John


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)*
1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)
1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)
1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)
1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 5, 2008)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto 
7. Hey Jude - Wilson Pickett


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto 
7. Hey Jude - Wilson Pickett
8. Jolene -- Dolly Parton


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 5, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)
> 
> 1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
> 2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
> ...



9. Beth - Kiss


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto 
7. Hey Jude - Wilson Pickett
8. Jolene -- Dolly Parton 
9. Beth - Kiss
10. Think of Laura --Christopher Cross


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto 
7. Hey Jude - Wilson Pickett
8. Jolene -- Dolly Parton 
9. Beth - Kiss
10. Think of Laura --Christopher Cross 

*11. Alison - Elvis Costello*


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
3. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown 
4. Melissa--The Allman Brothers
5. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
6. Rosanna - Toto 
7. Hey Jude - Wilson Pickett
8. Jolene -- Dolly Parton 
9. Beth - Kiss
10. Think of Laura --Christopher Cross 
11. Alison - Elvis Costello

12. Oh Donna - Richie Vallens


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs using someone's first name (not necessarily your own name)
> 
> 1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
> 2.Elvira--The Oak Ridge Boys
> ...



13. Vincent - Don McLean :bow:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

*ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's*

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink

2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim (And thank God it was his only hit!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

moore2me said:


> ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's
> 
> 1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
> 2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim



3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by moore2me 
ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim 
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim 
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack


5. the Rapper - Jaggerz


----------



## mango (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim 
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz 

*6. Mickey - Toni Basil *


----------



## moore2me (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim 
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz 
6. Mickey - Toni Basil 

7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil

7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song
9. Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song
9. Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum
10. Mississippi Queen---Mountain


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song
9. Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum
10. Mississippi Queen---Mountain
11. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song
9. Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum
10. Mississippi Queen---Mountain
11. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
12. Put Your Hand In The Hand ----Ocean


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 6, 2008)

ONE HIT WONDERS of the 70's and 80's

1. House of the Rising Sun - Frijid Pink
2. Tip Toe Through the Tulips - Tiny Tim
3. Funkytown - Lipps, Inc.
4. My Sharona - The Knack
5. the Rapper - Jaggerz
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett
8.One Tin Soldier (The Legend Of Billy Jack)---Coven I loved this song
9. Spirit in the Sky - Norman Greenbaum
10. Mississippi Queen---Mountain
11. In the Summertime - Mungo Jerry
12. Put Your Hand In The Hand ----Ocean 
13. Here Comes the Sun - Richie Havens


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley*
1. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley
1. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley 

2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley 
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley 
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care) 

4. Pretty Thing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley 
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care) 
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley 
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care) 
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?

6. Diddy Wah Diddy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?

6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut
9.Hush Your Mouth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut
9.Hush Your Mouth
10. Bring it to Jerome


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut
9.Hush Your Mouth
10. Bring it to Jerome 

11. Mona


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut
9.Hush Your Mouth
10. Bring it to Jerome 
11. Mona
12. I'm Looking for a Woman


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bo Diddley

1. Bo Diddley
2. You Can't Judge a Book by it's Cover
3. You Don't Love Me (You Don't Care)
4. Pretty Thing
5. Who Do You Love?
6. Diddy Wah Diddy
7.Hey Bo Diddley
8.Shave and a Haircut
9.Hush Your Mouth
10. Bring it to Jerome 
11. Mona
12. I'm Looking for a Woman 

13. Say Man w/ Jerome Green

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat 

3. Wannabe - Zebrahead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat 
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat 
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs 

5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat 
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs 
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs
> 
> 1. Beat It - The Unseen
> 2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
> ...



*7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies*


----------



## themadhatter (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs _<---haha, you said muffs. *snicker*_
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys
7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies
*8. Pressure Drop - The Clash*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 8, 2008)

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs <---haha, you said muffs. *snicker*
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys
7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies
8. Pressure Drop - The Clash
9. I Touch Myself - Gackt


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs <---haha, you said muffs. *snicker*
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys
7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies
8. Pressure Drop - The Clash
9. I Touch Myself - Gackt
10. California Dreaming - Pennywise


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs <---haha, you said muffs. *snicker*
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys
7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies
8. Pressure Drop - The Clash
9. I Touch Myself - Gackt
10. California Dreaming - Pennywise
11. Mr. Sandman - GOB


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 8, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs
> 
> 1. Beat It - The Unseen
> 2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
> ...




... have to squeeze in Me First and the Gimme Gimmes ... considering they're like, the cover gods of the punk(ish) world.

*12. Me & Julio Down by the Schoolyard - MF&TGG*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Punk Rock Cover Songs

1. Beat It - The Unseen
2. Stepping Stone - Minor Threat
3. Wannabe - Zebrahead
4. Rock and Roll Girl - The Muffs <---haha, you said muffs. *snicker*
5. Less Than Jake - Grease Lightning
6. I Fought the Law - The Dead Kennedys
7. Nobody But Me - The Dickies
8. Pressure Drop - The Clash
9. I Touch Myself - Gackt
10. California Dreaming - Pennywise
11. Mr. Sandman - GOB 
12. Me & Julio Down by the Schoolyard - MF&TGG
13. Every Breath You Take - Strung Out


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo	- The Cadillacs*


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs 

2. Dion and the Wanderers - The Wanderer


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs 
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers

*3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel*


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoo wop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby	- The Drifters


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake

7. Earth Angel - the Penguins


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake
7. Earth Angel - the Penguins 

8. Doo Wah Diddy - Showaddywaddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop songs

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake
7. Earth Angel - the Penguins 
8. Doo Wah Diddy - Showaddywaddy
9. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake
7. Earth Angel - the Penguins 
8. Doo Wah Diddy - Showaddywaddy
9. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos

10. Sixteen Candles - the Crests


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 9, 2008)

Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake
7. Earth Angel - the Penguins 
8. Doo Wah Diddy - Showaddywaddy
9. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos

10. Sixteen Candles - the Crests
11. Why do Fools Fall in Love -- Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Doo Wop

1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
3. The Longest TIme - Billy Joel
4. It's In His Kiss (the shoop shoop song) - Cher (I know it's a re-make, don't know the original artist) **I believe Betty Everett is the original artist**
5. There Goes My Baby - The Drifters
6. In the Still of the Night -- Free Satins/ Ronnie Milsap remake
7. Earth Angel - the Penguins 
8. Doo Wah Diddy - Showaddywaddy
9. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
10. Sixteen Candles - the Crests
11. Why do Fools Fall in Love -- Frankie Lymon and the Teenagers
12. Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony and The Imperials


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Doo Wop
> 
> 1. Speedoo - The Cadillacs
> 2. The Wanderer - Dion and the Wanderers
> ...



13. Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips

3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs by all girl bands:
> 
> 1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
> 2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
> ...



5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boys - The Andrew Sisters!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 9, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs by all girl bands:
> 
> 1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
> 2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
> ...



8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 9, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles 

8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes
9. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 10, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles 

8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes
9. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace
10. Cowboy Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks


----------



## moore2me (Jun 10, 2008)

Songs by all girl bands:

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles 
8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes
9. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace
10. Cowboy Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks

11. If Loving You Is Wrong, I Don't Want to Be Right - The Mandrell Sisters


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 10, 2008)

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles 
8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes
9. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace
10. Cowboy Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks
11. If Loving You Is Wrong, I Don't Want to Be Right - The Mandrell Sisters
12. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

1. We got the beat - The Go-Gos
2. Hold On - Wilson Phillips
3. It's Raining Men - the Weather Girls
4. Point of No Return - Expose
5. Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy - The Andrew Sisters
6. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
7. Will You Still Love Me Tomorrow - The Shirelles 
8. Ain't no mountain high enough - The Supremes
9. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace
10. Cowboy Take Me Away - Dixie Chicks
11. If Loving You Is Wrong, I Don't Want to Be Right - The Mandrell Sisters
12. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
13. Come See About Me - Diana Ross and the Supremes


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World*


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World 

2. One


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World 
2. One
3. Black and White


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4.Mama Told Me Not To Come


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4.Mama Told Me Not To Come 

5. The Show Must Go On


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4.Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4.Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming
7. An Old Fashioned Love Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4.Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming
7. An Old Fashioned Love Song
8. Out in the Country


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4. Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming
7. An Old Fashioned Love Song
8. Out in the Country
9. Easy to Be Hard


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night
> 
> 1. Joy to the World
> 2. One
> ...



10. Celebrate


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4. Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming
7. An Old Fashioned Love Song
8. Out in the Country
9. Easy to Be Hard 
10. Celebrate
11. Try a Little Tenderness


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night

1. Joy to the World
2. One
3. Black and White
4. Mama Told Me Not To Come 
5. The Show Must Go On
6. Eli's Coming
7. An Old Fashioned Love Song
8. Out in the Country
9. Easy to Be Hard 
10. Celebrate
11. Try a Little Tenderness
12. Never Been To Spain


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Three Dog Night
> 
> 1. Joy to the World
> 2. One
> ...



13. The Family of Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

*songs By Stevie Wonder*

1. Superstition


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You


----------



## Paquito (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely


----------



## moore2me (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely

7.Ebony and Ivory


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 14, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely
7.Ebony and Ivory
8. My Cherie Amour


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> songs By Stevie Wonder
> 
> 1. Superstition
> 2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
> ...



9. Uptight (everything's alright)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought this was the Movie Bakers Dozen thread. I thought all you people were just TRYING to frustrate me..carry on!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I thought this was the Movie Bakers Dozen thread. I thought all you people were just TRYING to frustrate me..carry on!



You made me look at the topic to make sure I was in the correct thread! 



Chik


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely
7. Ebony and Ivory
8. My Cherie Amour 
9. Uptight (everything's alright)
10. For Once in My Life


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely
7. Ebony and Ivory
8. My Cherie Amour 
9. Uptight (everything's alright)
10. For Once in My Life
11. Sir Duke


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 16, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely
7. Ebony and Ivory
8. My Cherie Amour 
9. Uptight (everything's alright)
10. For Once in My Life
11. Sir Duke
12. Fingertips


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

songs By Stevie Wonder

1. Superstition
2. I Just Called to Say I Love You
3. Signed, Sealed, Delivered
4. You are the Sunshine of My Life
5. Blame It On The Sun
6. Isn't She Lovely
7. Ebony and Ivory
8. My Cherie Amour 
9. Uptight (everything's alright)
10. For Once in My Life
11. Sir Duke
12. Fingertips
13. Part-time Lover



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan*
1. Lay, Lady, Lay


----------



## moore2me (Jun 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan
1. Lay, Lady, Lay

2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door


----------



## mango (Jun 16, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door

*4. Masters of War*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 16, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6.Blowin In The Wind


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 16, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue


----------



## mango (Jun 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue

*8. The Hurricane*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue
8. The Hurricane
9. Thunder on the Mountain


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue
8. The Hurricane
9. Thunder on the Mountain
10. Like A Rolling Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue
8. The Hurricane
9. Thunder on the Mountain
10. Like A Rolling Stone
11. The Times They Are A-Changin'


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan

1. Lay, Lady, Lay
2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
3. Knockin' On Heaven's Door
4. Masters of War
5. Mr. Tambourine Man
6. Blowin In The Wind
7. Tangled Up In Blue
8. The Hurricane
9. Thunder on the Mountain
10. Like A Rolling Stone
11. The Times They Are A-Changin'

12. All Along the Watchtower


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> BAKER'S DOZEN: Bob Dylan
> 
> 1. Lay, Lady, Lay
> 2. Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
> ...




13. I'll be your baby tonight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

*SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!* 

1. How can you mend a broken heart?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES! 

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 17, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 17, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!
> 
> 1. How can you mend a broken heart?
> 2. Stayin' Alive
> ...



5. How deep is your love?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 18, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever 
5. How deep is your love?
6. You Should Be Dancing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever 
5. How deep is your love?
6. You Should Be Dancing
7. More Than a Woman


----------



## mango (Jun 19, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever 
5. How deep is your love?
6. You Should Be Dancing
7. More Than a Woman

*8. Tragedy*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever 
5. How deep is your love?
6. You Should Be Dancing
7. More Than a Woman
8. Tragedy
9. To Love Somebody


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!
> 
> 1. How can you mend a broken heart?
> 2. Stayin' Alive
> ...


10. I Started a Joke


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> 10. I Started a Joke



11. Love so right


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!

1. How can you mend a broken heart?
2. Stayin' Alive
3. Jive Talkin
4. Night Fever 
5. How deep is your love?
6. You Should Be Dancing
7. More Than a Woman
8. Tragedy
9. To Love Somebody 

10. I Started a Joke
11. Love so right 
12. If I can't Have You


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS OF THE BEE-GEES!
> 
> 1. How can you mend a broken heart?
> 2. Stayin' Alive
> ...



13. Guilty


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

*LEEANN RIMES SONGS*

1. Blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 19, 2008)

*LEANN RIMES SONGS*

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> *LEANN RIMES SONGS*
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Nothin' Better to Do



3. Big Deal


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> LEANN RIMES SONGS
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Nothin' Better to Do
> ...



Hey cutie 

5. Can't stop the moonlight


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live


5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> LEANN RIMES SONGS
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Nothin' Better to Do
> ...



7. Life goes on


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live
5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket
7. Life goes on
8.Crazy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> LEANN RIMES SONGS
> 
> 1. Blue
> 2. Nothin' Better to Do
> ...



9. Honestly


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live
5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket
7. Life goes on
8.Crazy
9. Honestly
10. O Holy Night


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 20, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live
5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket
7. Life goes on
8.Crazy
9. Honestly
10. O Holy Night
11. The Light In Your Eyes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live
5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket
7. Life goes on
8.Crazy
9. Honestly
10. O Holy Night
11. The Light In Your Eyes
12.Unchained Melody


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 20, 2008)

LEANN RIMES SONGS

1. Blue
2. Nothin' Better to Do
3. Big Deal
4.How Do I Live
5. Can't stop the moonlight
6.One Way Ticket
7. Life goes on
8.Crazy
9. Honestly
10. O Holy Night
11. The Light In Your Eyes
12.Unchained Melody
13. Rock Me

Next Up. * Songs that have a geographic place in their names *


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 20, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names 

1. Indiana Wants Me


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 20, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names

1. Indiana Wants Me
2.Heads Carolina Tails California


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names

1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country


----------



## mango (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names

1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country 

*4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names
1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country 
4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)
5. Africa (Toto)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names
1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country 
4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)
5. Africa (Toto)
6. New York, New York


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Songs that have a geographic place in their names
> 1. Indiana Wants Me
> 2. Heads Carolina Tails California
> 3. South Carolina Low Country
> ...



7. Whoever's in New England


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names
1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country
4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)
5. Africa (Toto)
6. New York, New York
7. Whoever's in New England

8. No Sleep Till Brooklyn
9. Girl In Saskatoon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> Songs that have a geographic place in their names
> 1. Indiana Wants Me
> 2. Heads Carolina Tails California
> 3. South Carolina Low Country
> ...



10. Please come to Boston


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names

1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country
4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)
5. Africa (Toto)
6. New York, New York
7. Whoever's in New England
8. No Sleep Till Brooklyn
9. Girl In Saskatoon 
10. Please come to Boston
11. Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John



**Hi chikie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs that have a geographic place in their names
> 
> 1. Indiana Wants Me
> 2. Heads Carolina Tails California
> ...



Hey there My Maria!

12. All my ex's live in Texas


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

Songs that have a geographic place in their names

1. Indiana Wants Me
2. Heads Carolina Tails California
3. South Carolina Low Country
4. San Francisco (Be Sure To Wear Flowers In Your Hair)
5. Africa (Toto)
6. New York, New York
7. Whoever's in New England
8. No Sleep Till Brooklyn
9. Girl In Saskatoon 
10. Please come to Boston
11. Philadelphia Freedom - Elton John 
12. All my ex's live in Texas
13. New Jersey - Art Circus	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi*
1. Lost Highway


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi*
1. Lost Highway


2. You give love a bad name


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi
1. Lost Highway


2. You give love a bad name
3.Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi
1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi
1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi
> 
> 1. Lost Highway
> 2. You give love a bad name
> ...



7. Bells of Freedom


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home 
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day
9. Born To Be My Baby


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day
9. Born To Be My Baby
10. Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day
9. Born To Be My Baby
10. Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore

11. Runaway


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day
9. Born To Be My Baby
10. Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore
11. Runaway
12. It's My Life


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bon Jovi

1. Lost Highway
2. You give love a bad name
3. Wanted Dead or Alive
4. Livin' On A Prayer
5. I'll Be There For You
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home
7. Bells of Freedom
8. Have a Nice Day
9. Born To Be My Baby
10. Till We Ain't Strangers Anymore
11. Runaway
12. It's My Life
13. Bed of Roses


NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 23, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS
> 
> 1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame


2. Star Spangled Banner


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3.We Will Rock You


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3.We Will Rock You
4. Go West


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3.We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS
> 
> 1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
> 2. Star Spangled Banner
> ...



6. Da da da DA da DAAAA.....CHARRRRRGGGGEEEE! :giggle:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3.We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Da da da DA da DAAAA.....CHARRRRRGGGGEEEE! :giggle:
hee hee good one.
7.NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise
9. God Bless America


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise
9. God Bless America
10. Rock & Roll Part 2 (Gary Glitter)

This was harder than I thought!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise
9. God Bless America
10. Rock & Roll Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
11. Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise
9. God Bless America
10. Rock & Roll Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
11. Welcome To The Jungle
12. Olympic Anthem


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN - SONGS YOU HEAR AT SPORTING EVENTS

1. Take Me Out to the Ballgame
2. Star Spangled Banner
3. We Will Rock You
4. Go West
5. We Are The Champions
6. Charge
7. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye
8. Make Noise
9. God Bless America
10. Rock & Roll Part 2 (Gary Glitter)
11. Welcome To The Jungle
12. Olympic Anthem
13. Eye Of The Tiger
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs
1. Sultans of Swing


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs*

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs
> 
> 1. Sultans of Swing
> 2. Walk of Life
> 3. Money For Nothing



4. Lions (title too short)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing 
4. Lions 
5. So Far Away


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing 
4. Lions 
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet

7. Six Blade Knife


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. Six Blade Knife
8. Brothers in Arms


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. Six Blade Knife
8. Brothers in Arms
9. Tunnel Of Love


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs
> 
> 1. Sultans of Swing
> 2. Walk of Life
> ...



10. Your latest Trick


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. Six Blade Knife
8. Brothers in Arms
9. Tunnel Of Love
10. Your latest Trick
11. The Bug


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. Six Blade Knife
8. Brothers in Arms
9. Tunnel Of Love
10. Your latest Trick
11. The Bug
12. Skateaway


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dire Strait's songs

1. Sultans of Swing
2. Walk of Life
3. Money For Nothing
4. Lions
5. So Far Away
6. Romeo and Juliet
7. Six Blade Knife
8. Brothers in Arms
9. Tunnel Of Love
10. Your latest Trick
11. The Bug
12. Skateaway
13. Expresso Love

Next up. Songs with the word "Love" in their titles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Songs with the word "Love" in their titles*

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme	- Love Unlimited Orchestra


----------



## Paquito (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra
7. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jun 27, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra
7. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston 

8. All Out of Love - Air Supply


----------



## mango (Jun 28, 2008)

Songs with the word "Love" in their titles

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra
7. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston 
8. All Out of Love - Air Supply

*9. Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra
7. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
8. All Out of Love - Air Supply

9. Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is
10. Love My Way - Psychedelic Furs


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Love Potion #9 - The Searchers
2.Endless Love---Diana Ross and Lionel Ritchie
3. I Love Rock 'N Roll - Joan Jett & The Blackhearts
4. All You Need Is Love - The Beatles
5.Love The One You're With--- Crosby Stills Nash & Young
6. Love's Theme - Love Unlimited Orchestra
7. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
8. All Out of Love - Air Supply
9. Foreigner - I Want To Know What Love Is
10. Love My Way - Psychedelic Furs

11. Love Love Love - Lenny Kravitz
12. Love Me Two Times - The Doors
13. I Need Love - LL Cool J


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4.King Of New Orleans


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4.King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4.King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6.Extra Ordinary


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting
8. Wallflower


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting
8. Wallflower
9. Our Last Night


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting
8. Wallflower
9. Our Last Night
10.Misunderstood


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 28, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting
8. Wallflower
9. Our Last Night
10. Misunderstood
11. At the Stars


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

Better Than Ezra Songs:

1. Porcelain
2. In The Blood
3. Cry in the Sun
4. King Of New Orleans
5. Juicy
6. Extra Ordinary
7. Desperately Wanting
8. Wallflower
9. Our Last Night
10. Misunderstood
11. At the Stars
12. Good
13. Sincerely, Me


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna*

1. Take a Bow


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna
> 
> 1. Take a Bow
> 2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
> ...



7. Kisses Don't Lie (yes they do!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You ) 
7. Kisses Don't Lie 
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )
7. Kisses Don't Lie
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Shut Up And Drive


----------



## Paquito (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )
7. Kisses Don't Lie
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Shut Up And Drive
10. Umbrella


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )
7. Kisses Don't Lie
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Shut Up And Drive
10. Umbrella
11. Lemme Get That


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )
7. Kisses Don't Lie
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Shut Up And Drive
10. Umbrella
11. Lemme Get That
12. Here I Go Again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Rihanna

1. Take a Bow
2. S.O.S. (Rescue Me)
3. Please Don't Stop The Music
4. Good Girl Gone Bad
5. Disturbia
6. P.S. ( I'm Still Not Over You )
7. Kisses Don't Lie
8. Crazy Little Thing Called Love
9. Shut Up And Drive
10. Umbrella
11. Lemme Get That
12. Here I Go Again
13. Unfaithful


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band*

1. Mr. Bojangles


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Rocky Top


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean
9. Rocky top


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean
9. Rocky top
10. What'll You Do About Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean
9. Rocky top
10. What'll You Do About Me
11. Make a Little Magic


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean
9. Rocky top
10. What'll You Do About Me
11. Make a Little Magic
12. Workin' Man (Nowhere to Go)


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Nitty Gritty Dirt Band

1. Mr. Bojangles
2. Will The Circle Be Unbroken
3. Old Upright Piano
4. I Saw The Light
5. Fishin In The Dark
6. An American Dream
7. Cadillac Ranch
8. Dance Little Jean
9. Rocky top
10. What'll You Do About Me
11. Make a Little Magic
12. Workin' Man (Nowhere to Go)
13. Listen To The Mocking Bird
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Allison Krauss and Union Station
1. When You Say Nothing At All


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station 

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One
7. My Poor Old Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 4, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station
> 
> 1. When You Say Nothing At All
> 2. Gravity
> ...



8. Tiny Broken Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One
7. My Poor Old Heart 
8. Tiny Broken Heart
9. Baby, Now That I've Found You


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 5, 2008)

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One
7. My Poor Old Heart 
8. Tiny Broken Heart
9. Baby, Now That I've Found You
10.Goodbye Is All We Have


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One
7. My Poor Old Heart
8. Tiny Broken Heart
9. Baby, Now That I've Found You
10.Goodbye Is All We Have
11. Let Me Touch You For Awhile


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 5, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1. When You Say Nothing At All
> 2. Gravity
> 3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
> 4. Rain Please Go Away
> ...



12. Borderline


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

Alison Krauss and Union Station

1. When You Say Nothing At All
2. Gravity
3. Every Time You Say Goodbye
4. Rain Please Go Away
5. Oh Atlanta
6. the Lucky One
7. My Poor Old Heart
8. Tiny Broken Heart
9. Baby, Now That I've Found You
10.Goodbye Is All We Have
11. Let Me Touch You For Awhile 
12. Borderline 
13. A Living Prayer


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )
7. Honey, I'm Home


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain
> 
> 1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
> 2. Any Man Of Mine
> ...



8. The Woman in Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )
7. Honey, I'm Home 
8. The Woman in Me
9. That Don't Impress Me Much


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )
7. Honey, I'm Home
8. The Woman in Me
9. That Don't Impress Me Much
10. What Made You Say That


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )
7. Honey, I'm Home
8. The Woman in Me
9. That Don't Impress Me Much
10. What Made You Say That
11. From This Moment On


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 7, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain
> 
> 1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
> 2. Any Man Of Mine
> ...



12. Home Ain't Where His Heart Is


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Shania Twain

1. Man! I Feel Like a Woman!
2. Any Man Of Mine
3. Come On Over
4. Whose Bed Have Your Boots Been Under
5. Forever And For Always
6. Don't Be Stupid (You Know That I Love You )
7. Honey, I'm Home
8. The Woman in Me
9. That Don't Impress Me Much
10. What Made You Say That
11. From This Moment On 
12. Home Ain't Where His Heart Is
13. you're Still The One


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit	*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit 
2. The Logical Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit 
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit 
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home
4. Breakfast in America	
5. Goodbye Stranger


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home
4. Breakfast in America
5. Goodbye Stranger
6. Bloody Well Right


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home
4. Breakfast in America
5. Goodbye Stranger
6. Bloody Well Right
7. Casual Conversations


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home
4. Breakfast in America
5. Goodbye Stranger
6. Bloody Well Right
7. Casual Conversations
8. Its Raining Again


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUPERTRAMP

1. Give a Little Bit
2. The Logical Song
3. Take the Long Way Home
4. Breakfast in America
5. Goodbye Stranger
6. Bloody Well Right
7. Casual Conversations
8. Its Raining Again
9. Dreamer
10. Rudy
11. Crime of the Century
12. Ain't Nobody but Me
13. From Now On



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People *


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone
> 
> 1. Everyday People
> 2 I Want To Take You Higher
> 3. Hot Fun In the Summertime




4. Dance to the music


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime

4. Dance to the music
5.Thank You ( Fallettinme Be Mice Elf Agin)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime

4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song
9. Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 13, 2008)

EXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song
9. Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)
10. Stand!


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

EXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song
9. Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)
10. Stand!
11. M'Lady


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song
9. Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)
10. Stand!
11. M'Lady
12. If It Were Left Up to Me


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 13, 2008)

Sly & The Family Stone

1. Everyday People
2 I Want To Take You Higher
3. Hot Fun In the Summertime
4. Dance to the music
5. Thank You
6. Family Affair
7. Everybody Is a Star
8. Sing A Simple Song
9. Que Sera Sera (Whatever Will Be, Will Be)
10. Stand!
11. M'Lady
12. If It Were Left Up to Me
13. If You Want Me To Stay

Next up: *Protest Songs*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 13, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 13, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2
8. Flower - Sonic Youth


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 14, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2
8. Flower - Sonic Youth
9. Where Have All The Flowers Gone--Pete Seeger


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 14, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2
8. Flower - Sonic Youth
9. Where Have All The Flowers Gone--Pete Seeger
10. Rockin' In the Free World	-	Neil Young


----------



## mango (Jul 15, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2
8. Flower - Sonic Youth
9. Where Have All The Flowers Gone--Pete Seeger
10. Rockin' In the Free World - Neil Young 

*11. The Dead Heart - Midnight Oil*


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 15, 2008)

mango said:


> Protest Songs
> 
> 
> 1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
> ...



12. The Treaty - Joanne Shanendoah


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 15, 2008)

Protest Songs


1. Blowin' In the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. Ohio---Crosby Still, Nash and Young
3. If I Had a Hammer -- Peter, Paul & Mary
4. Give Peace A Chance--John Lennon
5. We Shall Overcome - Pete Seeger
6. Fight The Power - Public Enemy
7. Pride (In the Name of Love) - U2
8. Flower - Sonic Youth
9. Where Have All The Flowers Gone--Pete Seeger
10. Rockin' In the Free World - Neil Young
11. The Dead Heart - Midnight Oil
12. The Treaty - Joanne Shanendoah
13. People Got To Be Free---The Rascals
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police
1. Roxanne


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police
1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me


----------



## mango (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me

*5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 16, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police
> 
> 1. Roxanne
> 2. Sychronicity
> ...



7. Wrapped around your finger


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: The Police

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 16, 2008)

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take
9. Spirits in the Material World


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

the Police


1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take
9. Spirits in the Material World
10. So Lonely


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take
9. Spirits in the Material World
10. So Lonely
11. Contact


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take
9. Spirits in the Material World
10. So Lonely
11. Contact
12. King of pain


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Roxanne
2. Sychronicity
3. Message in a Bottle
4. Don't Stand So Close To Me
5. Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic
6. Walking on the Moon
7. Wrapped around your finger
8. Every Breath You Take
9. Spirits in the Material World
10. So Lonely
11. Contact
12. King of pain
13. Can't Stand Losing You

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena


----------



## Paquito (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4.Cars--Gary Newman


----------



## mango (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman 

*5. The Cars - Drive*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

mango said:


> Songs about cars/driving
> 
> 1. Greased Lightning
> 2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
> ...



6. Pink Cadillac


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette


----------



## twinklebelle (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette
8. I Can't Drive 55


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about cars/driving

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette
8. I Can't Drive 55
9. One Piece at a Time -- Johnny Cash


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette
8. I Can't Drive 55
9. One Piece at a Time -- Johnny Cash
10 Trans - Europe Express - Kraftwerk


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 17, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 1. Greased Lightning
> 2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
> 3. Shut Up And Drive
> 4. Cars--Gary Newman
> ...



11. Route 66 - The Andrew Sisters


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 17, 2008)

1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette
8. I Can't Drive 55
9. One Piece at a Time -- Johnny Cash
10 Trans - Europe Express - Kraftwerk
11. Route 66 - The Andrew Sisters
12. Highway Star - Deep Purple


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by wrestlingguy 
1. Greased Lightning
2. Little Old Lady from Pasadena
3. Shut Up And Drive
4. Cars--Gary Newman
5. The Cars - Drive
6. Pink Cadillac
7. Little Red Corvette
8. I Can't Drive 55
9. One Piece at a Time -- Johnny Cash
10 Trans - Europe Express - Kraftwerk 

11. Route 66 - The Andrew Sisters
12. Highway Star - Deep Purple
13. Pickup Man -- Joe Diffie

New Baker's Dozen:

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 18, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Songs about getting drunk:
> 
> 1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
> 2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
> ...



8. Pour Me - Trick Pony


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley 
8. Pour Me - Trick Pony
9. Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4.All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley
8. Pour Me - Trick Pony
9. Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners
10. Drinkin Bone---Tracy Byrd


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4. All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley
8. Pour Me - Trick Pony
9. Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners
10. Drinkin Bone---Tracy Byrd
11. Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4. All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley
8. Pour Me - Trick Pony
9. Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners
10. Drinkin Bone---Tracy Byrd
11. Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd
12. Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 18, 2008)

Songs about getting drunk:

1. Tequila makes her Clothes fall off -- Joe Nichols
2. Tubthumbing -- Chumbawamba
3. Whiskey Lullaby -- Brad Paisley and Allison Krauss
4. All Jacked Up---Gretchen Wilson
5. One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer - George Thorogood
6. Liquor and Whores - Bubbles and the Shitrockers
7. Alcohol---Brad Paisley
8. Pour Me - Trick Pony
9. Seven Drunken Nights - The Dubliners
10. Drinkin Bone---Tracy Byrd
11. Ten Rounds With Jose Cuervo - Tracy Byrd
12. Why Don't We Get Drunk and Screw - Jimmy Buffett
13. Get Drunk and Be Somebody - Toby Keith	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones	*


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster


----------



## saintbeatrice (Jul 19, 2008)

awesome 80's new wave bands

Naked Eyes
Mr. Mister
Crowded House
The lightning Seeds
The Cars
Pet Shop Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Cat Songs
> 
> 1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
> 2. Honky Cat - Elton John
> ...



6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens 
6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee & Si and Am


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Cat Songs
> 
> 1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
> 2. Honky Cat - Elton John
> ...



8. Everybody wants to be a cat - Scatman Crothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones 
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens 
6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee & Si and Am 
8. Everybody wants to be a cat - Scatman Crothers
9. Track of the Cat - Dionne Warwick


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Cat Songs
> 
> 1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
> 2. Honky Cat - Elton John
> ...




10. They Call Her The Cat - Elton John


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee & Si and Am
8. Everybody wants to be a cat - Scatman Crothers
9. Track of the Cat - Dionne Warwick

10. They Call Her The Cat - Elton John
11. Cat Scratch Fever--Ted Nugent


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee & Si and Am
8. Everybody wants to be a cat - Scatman Crothers
9. Track of the Cat - Dionne Warwick
10. They Call Her The Cat - Elton John
11. Cat Scratch Fever--Ted Nugent 
12. Mommy Can I Keep the Kitten - Rosemary Clooney


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Cat Songs
> 
> 1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
> 2. Honky Cat - Elton John
> ...



12. Black Cat - Janet Jackson


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 12. Black Cat - Janet Jackson



Cat Songs

1. What's New Pussycat? - Tom Jones
2. Honky Cat - Elton John
3. Carol of the Meows - Guster
4. Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. Year of the Cat - Al Stewart
7. The Siamese Cat Song - Peggy Lee & Si and Am
8. Everybody wants to be a cat - Scatman Crothers
9. Track of the Cat - Dionne Warwick
10. They Call Her The Cat - Elton John
11. Cat Scratch Fever--Ted Nugent 
12. Mommy Can I Keep the Kitten - Rosemary Clooney 
13. Black Cat - Janet Jackson


Pick a new category, Chikie


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

*SONGS ABOUT DEATH*

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 19, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT DEATH

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT DEATH

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS ABOUT DEATH
> 
> 1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
> 2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
> 3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner



Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT DEATH

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying - Tim McGraw


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS ABOUT DEATH
> 
> 1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
> 2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
> ...



6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying -Tim McGraw 
6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 19, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
> 2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
> 3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
> 4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
> ...



8. Dying - XTC


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying -Tim McGraw 
6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum 
8. Dying - XTC
9. Theme from Dying Young - Kenny G


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying -Tim McGraw 
6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum 
8. Dying - XTC
9. Theme from Dying Young - Kenny G

10. Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

songs about death

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying -Tim McGraw 
6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum 
8. Dying - XTC
9. Theme from Dying Young - Kenny G
10. Creeping Death - Metallica 
11. Until My Dying Day	- UB40


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

songs about death

1. Mystery Train - Elvis Presley
2. Don't Fear The Reaper--Blue Oyster Cult
3. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner 
4. Some Gave all - Billy Ray Cyrus
5. Live Like You Were Dying -Tim McGraw 
6. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
7. The Wreck of the Hesperus - Procol Harum 
8. Dying - XTC
9. Theme from Dying Young - Kenny G
10. Creeping Death - Metallica 
11. Until My Dying Day - UB40
12. I Came Here to Live - Trace Adkins
13. Crucified With Christ - Phillips, Craig & Dean	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 20, 2008)

*2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand 
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating
> 
> 1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
> 2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
> 3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood



4. When I think about cheating - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand 
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating
> 
> 1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
> 2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
> ...



6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand 
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood 

4. When I think about cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. You Ain't Woman Enough (To Take My Man) - Loretta Lynn


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about Cheating

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand 
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams 
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand 
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams 
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy
8. The Tango Maureen - The Rent Soundtrack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

*SONGS ABOUT CHEATING*



wrestlingguy said:


> 1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
> 2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
> 3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
> 4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
> ...



9. I heard it through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT CHEATING

Quote:
Originally Posted by wrestlingguy View Post
1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy
8. The Tango Maureen - The Rent Soundtrack
9. I heard it through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
10. Thunder Rolls--Garth Brooks


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> SONGS ABOUT CHEATING
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wrestlingguy View Post
> ...



11. Secret Lover - Atlantic Star


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT CHEATING

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy
8. The Tango Maureen - The Rent Soundtrack
9. I heard it through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
10. Thunder Rolls--Garth Brooks 
11. Secret Lover - Atlantic Star
12. Married but Not to Each Other - Barbara Mandrell


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT CHEATING

Quote:
Originally Posted by wrestlingguy View Post
1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy
8. The Tango Maureen - The Rent Soundtrack
9. I heard it through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
10. Thunder Rolls--Garth Brooks
11. Secret Lover - Atlantic Star
12.Lyin Eyes---The Eagles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT CHEATING

1. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
2. "Cheating On You" - Franz-Ferdinand
3. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
4. When I Think About Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
5. Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams
6. You ain't woman enough (to take my man) Loretta Lynn
7. It Wasn't Me - Shaggy
8. The Tango Maureen - The Rent Soundtrack
9. I heard it through the Grapevine - Marvin Gaye
10. Thunder Rolls--Garth Brooks 
11. Secret Lover - Atlantic Star
12. Married but Not to Each Other - Barbara Mandrell
13. Lyin' Eyes - The Eagles

****Sugar Your post makes 13*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

Sugar and Spice made #13

 Hit it mama!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

***Sugar pick the next category


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

Chikie you pick the next bakers dozen for us, my brain isn't working today


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Chikie you pick the next bakers dozen for us, my brain isn't working today



OK mama - you got it! 

*SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING*

1. Life is a Highway


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway 
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 20, 2008)

ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> ABOUT TRAVELING
> 
> 1. Life is a Highway
> 2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
> 3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash



4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ABOUT TRAVELING
> 
> 1. Life is a Highway
> 2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
> ...



6. Horse with No Name - America


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley 
6. Horse with No Name - America
7. Ride, Captain Ride - Blues Image


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> 1. Life is a Highway
> 2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
> 3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash
> 4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
> ...



8. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley 
6. Horse with No Name - America
7. Ride, Captain Ride - Blues Image 
8. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
9. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING
> 
> 1. Life is a Highway
> 2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
> ...




10. I've got a name - Jim Croce


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley 
6. Horse with No Name - America
7. Ride, Captain Ride - Blues Image 
8. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
9. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina 
10. I've got a name - Jim Croce
11. Cowboy Cadillac - Confederate Railroad


----------



## mango (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley 
6. Horse with No Name - America
7. Ride, Captain Ride - Blues Image 
8. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
9. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
10. I've got a name - Jim Croce 
11. Cowboy Cadillac - Confederate Railroad

*12. End of the Line - The Traveling Wilburys*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

SONGS ABOUT TRAVELING

1. Life is a Highway
2. On the Road Again - Willie Nelson
3. I've Been Every where --- Johnny Cash 
4. Get out the map - Indigo Girls
5. Mud On the Tires - Brad Paisley 
6. Horse with No Name - America
7. Ride, Captain Ride - Blues Image 
8. Born to be Wild - Steppenwolf
9. Heads Carolina, Tails California - Jo Dee Messina
10. I've got a name - Jim Croce 
11. Cowboy Cadillac - Confederate Railroad

12. End of the Line - The Traveling Wilburys
13. Drive Away - Phil Vassar


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Dedication songs

1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles*


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 20, 2008)

Dedication songs

1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Dedication songs:
> 
> If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love...
> 
> ...




5. Colour My World - Chicago


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace 
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Dedication songs:
> 
> If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love...
> 
> ...



7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace 
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics 
7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics
8. When We Get Married - The Dreamlovers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace 
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics 
7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics
8. When We Get Married - The Dreamlovers 
9. A Thousand Miles Away - The Heartbeats


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace 
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics 
7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics
8. When We Get Married - The Dreamlovers 
9. A Thousand Miles Away - The Heartbeats
10. Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You - Stevie Nicks


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 21, 2008)

1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics
7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics
8. When We Get Married - The Dreamlovers
9. A Thousand Miles Away - The Heartbeats
10. Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You - Stevie Nicks
11. Your Song - Elton John


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dedication songs:

If you have listened to Delilah or Casey Kasem, you have heard dedication songs. People requesting to dedicate songs to profess their love and never-ending fidelity, declare passion, to say Happy Birthday, to say I'm sorry, or find a long-lost love... 


1. Dedicated to the One I Love - The Shirelles
2. Dedication - Thin Lizzy 
3. Always and Forever - Heat Wave
4. Pledging My Love - Johnny Ace 
5. Colour My World - Chicago
6. Break Up to Make Up - The Stylistics 
7. You Are Everything - THe Stylistics
8. When We Get Married - The Dreamlovers 
9. A Thousand Miles Away - The Heartbeats
10. Has Anyone Ever Written Anything For You - Stevie Nicks
11. Your Song - Elton John 
12 I'm So Proud -	The Impressions	
13. Distant Lover - Marvin Gaye	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena	- Beach Boys	*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena	- Beach Boys	
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena	- Beach Boys	
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena	- Beach Boys	
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger


----------



## Paquito (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys 
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys 
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP 
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys
7. I Love LA ---Randy Newman


----------



## mango (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys
7. I Love LA ---Randy Newman 

*8. San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair) - Scott McKenzie*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys
7. I Love LA ---Randy Newman 
8. San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair) - Scott McKenzie
9. Ventura Highway - America


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)
> 
> 1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
> 2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
> ...



10. California, Here I Come


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys
7. I Love LA ---Randy Newman 
8. San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair) - Scott McKenzie
9. Ventura Highway - America 
10. California, Here I Come
11. California Soul - The 5th Dimension


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 21, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)
> 
> 1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
> 2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
> ...



12. It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: California Songs (including words would be, L.A., Hollywood or anything else pertaining to CA)

1. The Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
2. L.A. Woman - The Doors
3. California Dreamin'
4. Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
5. Dani California - RHCP
6. California Uber Alles - The Dead Kennedys
7. I Love LA ---Randy Newman 
8. San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair) - Scott McKenzie
9. Ventura Highway - America 
10. California, Here I Come
11. California Soul - The 5th Dimension 
12. It Never Rains In Southern California - Albert Hammond
13. Say Goodbye to Hollywood - Billy Joel	


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

**Hi Sugar.... hope you are feeling better

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 22, 2008)

**Hi Sugar.... hope you are feeling better ** Hi, Maria, thanks I'm hanging in there

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go 
7. Run Rudolph Run


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go 
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music
9. Blue On Blue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music
9. Blue On Blue
10. Thirty Days


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music
9. Blue On Blue
10. Thirty Days
11. Promised Land


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music
9. Blue On Blue
10. Thirty Days
11. Promised Land
12. C.C. Rider


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Chuck Berry

1. My Ding-a-Ling
2. Johnny B. Goode
3. Maybellene
4. Hoochie Coochie Man
5. Route 66
6. No Particular Place To Go
7. Run Rudolph Run
8. Rock and Roll Music
9. Blue On Blue
10. Thirty Days
11. Promised Land
12. C.C. Rider
13. Roll Over Beethoven

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 24, 2008)

3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash
7. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash
7. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
8. History of Us - Indigo Girls


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over
> 
> 1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
> 2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
> ...



9. Stay - Sugarland


----------



## Paquito (Jul 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley 
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash
7. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
8. History of Us - Indigo Girls 
9. Stay - Sugarland
10. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
11. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - The Supremes


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash
7. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
8. History of Us - Indigo Girls
9. Stay - Sugarland
10. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
11. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - The Supremes
12. Feeling Stronger Everyday---Chicago


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs About Starting Over

1. Wasted - Carrie Underwood
2. Jesus, Take the Wheel -- also by Carrie Underwoood
3. Sometimes Love Just Ain't Enough - Patty Smythe and Don Henley
4. Unwritten - Natasha Bedingfield
5. He Thinks He'll Keep Her -- Mary Chapin Carpenter
6. I Can See Clearly Now-- Johnny Nash
7. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
8. History of Us - Indigo Girls
9. Stay - Sugarland
10. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
11. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - The Supremes
12. Feeling Stronger Everyday---Chicago
13. Bright Side of the Road	- Van Morrison	


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison


----------



## kathynoon (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS
> 
> 1. Crying - Roy Orbison



2. There's a Teer in My Beer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison 
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.	
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 25, 2008)

Sad Songs

1. Crying - Roy Orbison 
2. There's a Teer in My Beer
3. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison 
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr. 
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies 
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS
> 
> 1. Crying - Roy Orbison
> 2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
> ...



8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins 
8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride
9. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers	



**I like the song _In My Daughter's Eyes_.... it is the song I danced to with my step-dad at my wedding


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins 
8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride
9. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers	
10. Candle in the Wind - Elton John


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins 
8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride
9. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers 
10. Candle in the Wind - Elton John
11. Travelin' Soldier -- Dixie Chicks


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins 
8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride
9. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers 
10. Candle in the Wind - Elton John
11. Travelin' Soldier -- Dixie Chicks
12. Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAD SONGS

1. Crying - Roy Orbison
2. There's a Tear In My Beer - Hank Williams, Jr. & Hank Williams Sr.
3. How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green
4. How Can I Laugh Tomorrow, When I Can't Even Smile Today? - Suicidal Tendencies
5. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
6. He Stopped Loving Her Today---George Jones
7. Send in the Clowns - Judy Collins 
8. In My Daughters Eyes - Martina McBride
9. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers 
10. Candle in the Wind - Elton John
11. Travelin' Soldier -- Dixie Chicks
12. Fake Plastic Trees - Radiohead
13. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*
1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*
1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*
1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*
1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*
1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5.Spaceman - Babylon Zoo


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)*

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse
8. The Flying Saucer - Buchanan & Goodman


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse
8. The Flying Saucer - Buchanan & Goodman
9. Space Oddity---David Bowie


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse
8. The Flying Saucer - Buchanan & Goodman
9. Space Oddity---David Bowie
10. Iron Man - Black Sabbath


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse
8. The Flying Saucer - Buchanan & Goodman
9. Space Oddity---David Bowie
10. Iron Man - Black Sabbath
11. Girl From Mars - Ash


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Science Fiction Songs (aliens, androids, outer space, rockets, astronauts, flying saucers, etc)

1. Mr. Spaceman - The Byrds
2. Ziggy Stardust - David Bowie
3. Star Trekkin' - The Firm (sorry >_<)
4. The Joker - Steve Miller Band. Some people call me a space cowboy...
5. Spaceman - Babylon Zoo
6. Mr. Roboto - Styx
7. Dead Star - Muse
8. The Flying Saucer - Buchanan & Goodman
9. Space Oddity---David Bowie
10. Iron Man - Black Sabbath
11. Girl From Mars - Ash
12. Drops of Jupiter- Train
13. Space Cowboy - Steve Miller Band


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs*

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds 
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds 
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5.Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs
> 
> 1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
> 2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
> ...



6. Across the tracks blues - The Duke


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds 
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs
> 
> 1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
> 2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
> ...



8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds 
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck 
8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart
9. Love Train - The O-Jays


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds 
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck 
8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart
9. Love Train - The O-Jays
10. Last Train to Clarksville	- The Monkees


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck
8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart
9. Love Train - The O-Jays
10. Last Train to Clarksville - The Monkees
11. Marrakesh Express--- Crosby Stills Nash and Young


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck
8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart
9. Love Train - The O-Jays
10. Last Train to Clarksville - The Monkees
11. Marrakesh Express--- Crosby Stills Nash and Young
12. Love Train - The O'Jays


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs
> 
> 1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
> 2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
> ...


 Hey Maria someone already listed Love Train as number 9 I think you need to pick another song instead.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Train songs

1. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight & The Pips
2. Train Train - Jeff Beck Group
3. Train Kept A'Rollin - The Yardbirds
4. Long Black Train - Josh Turner
5. Chattanooga Choo Choo - Glen Miller and his Orchestra
6. Across The Tracks Blues - The Duke
7. (Stay Away From The) Cocaine Train - Johnny Paycheck
8. Downtown Train - Rod Stewart
9. Love Train - The O-Jays
10. Last Train to Clarksville - The Monkees
11. Marrakesh Express--- Crosby Stills Nash and Young
12. Georgia On a Fast Train - Billy Joe Shaver


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

13. Orange Blossom Special - Johnny Cash


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Kelly Clarkson


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Kelly Clarkson
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Kelly Clarkson
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and *Linda Davis*
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
4. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Songs sung by women duets:
> 
> 1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
> 2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
> ...



7. Surrender to me - Ann Wilson and Robin Zander


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 27, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> 7. Surrender to me - Ann Wilson and Robin Zander



ummmmmmmm.........chick????? Robin Zander is the lead singer for Cheap Trick, and is a guy.

Can we replace it with the song Say, Say, Say by Paul McCartney and Michael Jackson?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Oops..sorry. Robin can be either...plz excuse my error....that wrestlingguy so vividly pointed out.!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 27, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Songs sung by women duets:
> 
> 1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
> 2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
> ...



Next will be #7


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murry and Dusty Springfield


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 27, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murry and Dusty Springfield
9. When You Believe - Whitney Houston and Mariah Carey


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murray and Dusty Springfield
9. When You Believe - Whitney Houston and Mariah Carey
10. The Right Thing to Do - Carly Simon and Megan Mullally


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murray and Dusty Springfield
9. When You Believe - Whitney Houston and Mariah Carey
10. The Right Thing to Do - Carly Simon and Megan Mullally
11. Such a Common Bird - Ane Brun with Wendy McNeill


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murray and Dusty Springfield
9. When You Believe - Whitney Houston and Mariah Carey
10. The Right Thing to Do - Carly Simon and Megan Mullally
11. Such a Common Bird - Ane Brun with Wendy McNeill
12. Sleeping with the Telephone - Reba and Faith Hill


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs sung by women duets:

1. Does He Love You? Reba and Linda Davis
2. Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves--Aretha Franklin& Annie Lennox
3. Enough is Enough (No More Tears) Barbara Streisand & Donna Summer
4. Tell Him = Barbra and Celine
5. Because of You -- Reba and Kelly Clarkson
6. The Boy is Mine- Monica and Brandy
7. Beautiful Liar - Beyonce & Shakira
8. I Just Fall in Love Again - Anne Murray and Dusty Springfield
9. When You Believe - Whitney Houston and Mariah Carey
10. The Right Thing to Do - Carly Simon and Megan Mullally
11. Such a Common Bird - Ane Brun with Wendy McNeill
12. Sleeping with the Telephone - Reba and Faith Hill
13. Walking with a Ghost - Tegan and Sara

*Next Bakers Dozen: Songs with Instruments in the name.*

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> *Next Bakers Dozen: Songs with Instruments in the name.*
> 
> 1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan





2. Piano Man - Billy Joel


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines 
9. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines 
9. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers
10. Carol of the Bells - Christmas Piano Player


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines 
9. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers
10. Carol of the Bells - Christmas Piano Player
11. Fiddle and Drum - A Perfect Circle


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines 
9. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers
10. Carol of the Bells - Christmas Piano Player
11. Fiddle and Drum - A Perfect Circle
12. Piano In The Dark - Brenda Russell


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

Songs with Instruments in the name.

1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
3. Piano Man - Billy Joel
4. Dueling Banjos
5. Different Drum---Linda Ronstadt
6. Girls Who Play Guitars - Maximo Park
7. While My Guitar Gently Weeps---The Beatles
8. Last Post On The Bugle - The Libertines 
9. Green Tambourine - The Lemon Pipers
10. Carol of the Bells - Christmas Piano Player
11. Fiddle and Drum - A Perfect Circle
12. Piano In The Dark - Brenda Russell
13. Soul Violins - Daryl Hall & John Oates	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On	- Marvin Gaye*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> Songs with Instruments in the name.
> 
> 1. Mr. Tambourine Man - Bob Dylan
> 2. Bass Player - My Brightest Diamond
> ...



13. Teardrops on my guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 28, 2008)

*SONGS ABOUT SLEEPING OR WITH A SLEEPING THEME*

1. Dreaming of you - Selena


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *SONGS ABOUT SLEEPING OR WITH A SLEEPING THEME*
> 
> 1. Dreaming of you - Selena



Sorry Chikie.... I posted before you and already picked the next category


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give	- Barry White


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give	- Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones	- Billy Paul


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire
10. When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire
10. When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees
11. Love on a Two Way Street - The Moments


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire
10. When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees
11. Love on a Two Way Street - The Moments
12. If You Don't Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes & Teddy Pendergrass


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: 70's slow jams

1. Let's Get It On - Marvin Gaye
2. The Makings of You - Curtis Mayfield
3. I've Got So Much to Give - Barry White
4. Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson
5. Shining Star - The Manhattans
6. Didn't I (Blow Your Mind This Time) - Delfonics
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers
9. After The Love Has Gone - Earth, Wind & Fire
10. When Will I See You Again - The Three Degrees
11. Love on a Two Way Street - The Moments
12. If You Don't Know Me By Now - Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes & Teddy Pendergrass
13. I'm still in Love With You - Al Green

I'm stealing ThikJerseyChik's theme, because it's a good one. 


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping-The Beatles


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping-The Beatles
9. Fear of Sleep - The Strokes


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping-The Beatles
9. Fear of Sleep - The Strokes
10.When You Sleep-My Bloody Valentine


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping-The Beatles
9. Fear of Sleep - The Strokes
10.When You Sleep-My Bloody Valentine
11. Dreams Collide - Colbie Caillat


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping - The Beatles
9. Fear of Sleep - The Strokes
10.When You Sleep - My Bloody Valentine
11. Dreams Collide - Colbie Caillat
12. Sleep the Clock Around - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs About Sleeping

1. Pet - A Perfect Circle
2. Dreaming - Vanessa Williams
3. I Go To Sleep - Sia
4. I'm Not Sleeping-Counting Crows
5. A Space Boy Dream - Belle and Sebastian
6. Sleeping to Dream - Jason Mraz
7. I'm Only Sleeping - The Beatles
9. Fear of Sleep - The Strokes
10.When You Sleep - My Bloody Valentine
11. Dreams Collide - Colbie Caillat
12. Asleep - The Smiths 
13. Falling Asleep On a Stranger - Pierce the Veil	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen	*


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)
9. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)
9. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
10. Mustang Sally - Wilson Picket


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)
9. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
10. Mustang Sally - Wilson Picket
11. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody & the Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)
9. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
10. Mustang Sally - Wilson Picket
11. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody & the Lost Planet Airmen
12. Pickup Man - Joe Diffie


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Car Songs

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. Cars - Gary Newman (had to be done..)
3. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
4. Cadillac On 22's-David Banner
5. Killer Cars - Radiohead
6. Automobile-Eazy-E
7. Drive - The Cars 
8. My Hooptie-Sir Mix A Lot (doing all rap for this one)
9. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
10. Mustang Sally - Wilson Picket
11. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody & the Lost Planet Airmen
12. Pickup Man - Joe Diffie
13. Greased Lightning - John Travolta in Grease


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
9. My Eyes - Travis


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
9. My Eyes - Travis
10. Children of the World - Amy Grant


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
9. My Eyes - Travis
10. Children of the World - Amy Grant
11. Daughter - Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
9. My Eyes - Travis
10. Children of the World - Amy Grant
11. Daughter - Loudon Wainwright III
12. Be A Father To Your Child - Ed O.G. and The Bulldogs


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about Children

1. Katie - Missy Higgins
2. Hell is for Children - Pat Benetar
3. Hey Jude - The Beatles (Paul wrote it for John's young son Julian)
4. Children R the Future-Big Daddy Kane
5. Kids of America - Kim Wylde
6. Thank God for Kids -- Oak Ridge Boys/ Kenny Chesney
7. Kids - MGMT
8. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
9. My Eyes - Travis
10. Children of the World - Amy Grant
11. Daughter - Loudon Wainwright III
12. Be A Father To Your Child - Ed O.G. and The Bulldogs
13.The Foundation-Xzibit


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?) 

3. Gears of War - Megadeth


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?) 
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle 
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle 
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6 Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle 
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle
8. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
9. Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle
8. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
9. Rooster - Alice In Chains
10. Mosh - Eminem


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle
8. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
9. Rooster - Alice In Chains
10. Mosh - Eminem
11. Sunday Bloody Sunday--U2


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle
8. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
9. Rooster - Alice In Chains
10. Mosh - Eminem
11. Sunday Bloody Sunday--U2
12. Ohio - CSNY


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs about War

1. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
2. War - Edwin Starr (gots to get it out the way yah?)
3. Gears of War - Megadeth
4. Lets Have A War - A Perfect Circle
5. What's Happening, Brother? - Marvin Gaye
6. Ballad of the Green Beret - Sgt. Barry Sadler
7. 19 - Paul Hardcastle
8. Gimme Shelter - The Rolling Stones
9. Rooster - Alice In Chains
10. Mosh - Eminem
11. Sunday Bloody Sunday--U2
12. Ohio - CSNY
13. World War - Tim Myers	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo*


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles 

6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors


----------



## Isa (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy


----------



## mango (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy 

*9. Mickey - Toni Basil*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy 
9. Mickey - Toni Basil
10. I Wear My Sunglasses at Night - Corey Hart


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy
9. Mickey - Toni Basil
10. I Wear My Sunglasses at Night - Corey Hart
11. Jenny, Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy
9. Mickey - Toni Basil
10. I Wear My Sunglasses at Night - Corey Hart
11. Jenny, Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
12. 99 Red Balloons - Nena


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: One Hit Wonders of the 80s

1. Whip It - Devo
2. You Spin Me Round (Like A Record) - Dead or Alive
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Rappers Delight - Sugarhill Gang
5. Video Killed the Radio Star - The Buggles
6. Centerfold - J. Geils Band
7. Turning Japanese-The Vapors
8. Life in a Northern Town - The Dream Academy
9. Mickey - Toni Basil
10. I Wear My Sunglasses at Night - Corey Hart
11. Jenny, Jenny (867-5309) - Tommy Tutone
12. 99 Red Balloons - Nena
13. Walking On Sunshine - Katrina & The Waves


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	*


----------



## Isa (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts 
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang
9. The Birds And The Bees - Patrick and Eugene


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang
9. The Birds And The Bees - Patrick and Eugene
10. Summer Nights - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John	Grease


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang
9. The Birds And The Bees - Patrick and Eugene
10. Summer Nights - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John	Grease
11. Swollen Summer - The Bravery


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang
9. The Birds And The Bees - Patrick and Eugene
10. Summer Nights - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John Grease
11. Swollen Summer - The Bravery
12. Summer Soft - Stevie Wonder


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Summer Songs

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Summertime -DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince
3. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
4. Hot Fun In The Summertime - Sly & The Family Stone
5. Hot Summer - Young Knives
6. Summer Madness - Kool & The Gang
7. Summertime - Brother Love
8. Hot Hot Summer Day - Sugar Hill Gang
9. The Birds And The Bees - Patrick and Eugene
10. Summer Nights - John Travolta & Olivia Newton-John Grease
11. Swollen Summer - The Bravery
12. Summer Soft - Stevie Wonder
13. Soak Up the Sun - Sheryl Crow


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top
9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top
9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr
10. Uptown Girl - Billy Joel


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top
9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr
10. Uptown Girl - Billy Joel
11. Jump - Van Halen


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top
9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr
10. Uptown Girl - Billy Joel
11. Jump - Van Halen
12 Karma Chameleon - Culture Club


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen - Songs from 1984

1. When doves Cry - Prince
2. Cruel Summer - Bananarama
3. Relax - Frankie Goes To Hollywood
4. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
5. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
6. Human Nature - The Miles Davis version
7. What's Love Got to Do With It - Tina Turner
8. Legs - ZZ Top
9. Ghostbusters - Ray Parker Jr
10. Uptown Girl - Billy Joel
11. Jump - Van Halen
12 Karma Chameleon - Culture Club
13. Cum On Feel The Noize - Quiet Riot

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns


----------



## mango (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns 

*7. Jolene - Dolly Parton*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns 
7. Jolene - Dolly Parton
8. Hello, Dolly! - Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns
7. Jolene - Dolly Parton
8. Hello, Dolly! - Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars
9. Paula and Janet-Too $hort


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 2, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names
> 
> 1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
> 2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
> ...



10. Amie - Pure Prairie League


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns
7. Jolene - Dolly Parton
8. Hello, Dolly! - Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars
9. Paula and Janet-Too $hort 

10. Amie - Pure Prairie League
11. (Just Like) Romeo & Juliet - The Reflections


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns
7. Jolene - Dolly Parton
8. Hello, Dolly! - Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars
9. Paula and Janet-Too $hort 

10. Amie - Pure Prairie League
11. (Just Like) Romeo & Juliet - The Reflections
12. Rosanna - Toto


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs With Girls Names

1. What Katie Did - The Libertines
2. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
3. Renee-The Lost Boyz
4. Holly Would You Turn Me On? - All Time Low
5. Denise - Randy And The Rainbows
6. The Ballad of Jayne - L.A. Guns
7. Jolene - Dolly Parton
8. Hello, Dolly! - Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars
9. Paula and Janet-Too $hort 

10. Amie - Pure Prairie League
11. (Just Like) Romeo & Juliet - The Reflections
12. Rosanna - Toto
13. Sissy's Song	- Alan Jackson 


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee*


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin	- Bobby Day


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin	- Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin	- Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Daniel - Elton John


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Daniel - Elton John
8. Bob - Drive-By Truckers


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names
> 
> 1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
> 2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
> ...



9. A Boy Named Sue - It was that boy's name!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Daniel - Elton John
8. Bob - Drive-By Truckers
9. A Boy Named Sue - It was that boy's name!
10. William, It Was Really Nothing - The Smiths


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Daniel - Elton John
8. Bob - Drive-By Truckers
9. A Boy Named Sue - It was that boy's name!
10. William, It Was Really Nothing - The Smiths
11. Abraham, Martin and John - Harry Belafonte


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names

1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
3. Rockin' Robin - Bobby Day
4. Bad, Bad Leroy Brown- Jim Croce
5. Danny Boy
6. Mickey - Toni Basil
7. Daniel - Elton John
8. Bob - Drive-By Truckers
9. A Boy Named Sue - It was that boy's name!
10. William, It Was Really Nothing - The Smiths
11. Abraham, Martin and John - Harry Belafonte
12. Vince The Lovable Stoner - The Fratellis


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with boys names
> 
> 1. Johnny One Time - Brenda Lee
> 2. Don't Mess With Bill- The Marvelettes
> ...



13. Which Way You Goin', Billy -- Marie Osmond


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready	- Trace Adkins


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.
> 
> 1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
> 2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
> 3. Criminal - Fiona Apple



4. Before He Cheats


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats
5. Betty's Bein' Bad  -- Sawyer Brown


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who	- Alan Jackson


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who	- Alan Jackson
8. Bad Behaviour - Super Furry Animals (woo! a million points for originality *Rolls eyes*)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who - Alan Jackson
8. Bad Behaviour - Super Furry Animals (woo! a million points for originality *Rolls eyes*)
9. Stealing Peoples' Mail - Dead Kennedys


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who - Alan Jackson
8. Bad Behaviour - Super Furry Animals (woo! a million points for originality *Rolls eyes*)
9. Stealing Peoples' Mail - Dead Kennedys
10. If the Good Die Young - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple 
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who - Alan Jackson
8. Bad Behaviour - Super Furry Animals (woo! a million points for originality *Rolls eyes*)
9. Stealing Peoples' Mail - Dead Kennedys
10. If the Good Die Young - Tracy Lawrence
11. Don't Laugh at Me - Mark Wills


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 3, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.

1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
3. Criminal - Fiona Apple
4. Before He Cheats - Carrie Underwood
5. Betty's Bein' Bad -- Sawyer Brown
6. Main Offender - The Hives
7. Who's Cheatin' Who - Alan Jackson
8. Bad Behaviour - Super Furry Animals (woo! a million points for originality *Rolls eyes*)
9. Stealing Peoples' Mail - Dead Kennedys
10. If the Good Die Young - Tracy Lawrence
11. Don't Laugh at Me - Mark Wills
12. Bad To The Bone---George Thorogood


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 3, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about bad behavior.
> 
> 1. Chicks Dig It -- Chris Cagle
> 2. Rough & Ready - Trace Adkins
> ...




13. I'm getting Nutting for Christmas



NEXT CATEGORY:

Songs about singing:
1. Singing in the Rain


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 3, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis


----------



## mango (Aug 3, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis 

*4. Sing - The Carpenters*


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 3, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters

5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral 

*8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral 
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
10. Sing A Song - Earth Wind and Fire


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
10. Keep On Singing My Song--Christina Aguilera


----------



## Mishty (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
10. Keep On Singing My Song--Christina Aguilera 
11. I Sing For You- Daniel Letterle


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
10. Keep On Singing My Song--Christina Aguilera
11. I Sing For You- Daniel Letterle
12. Your Song - Elton John


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 4, 2008)

Songs about singing:

1. Singing in the Rain
2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera
3. Sing - Travis
4. Sing - The Carpenters
5. Sing A Simple Song - Sly and The Family Stone
6. Come, Sing Me a Song - Sing-Sing
7. She Sings The Morning - The Coral
8. I Write the Songs - Barry Manilow
9. Killing Me Softly - The Fugees
10. Sing A Song - Earth Wind and Fire 
11. Keep On Singing My Song--Christina Aguilera
12. I Sing For You- Daniel Letterle
13. Your Song - Elton John

LJ's song got skipped #10. So you're 13 wrestlingguy. Pick another baker's dozen.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 4, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Songs about singing:
> 
> 1. Singing in the Rain
> *2. Singing My Song - Christina Aguilera*
> ...



Are 2 and 11 not the same song? So should there be another song, or am I being a rules nazi >_<


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Are 2 and 11 not the same song? So should there be another song, or am I being a rules nazi >_<



You're right. I didn't catch that one. I'll replace it with Sing Along (Sad Song) by Donna Summer. For some reason that baker's dozen was an epic fail 

Moving on with mariac's category...

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3.Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill
8. Lonely Without You (This Christmas) - Mick Jagger


----------



## kathynoon (Aug 5, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Bummer Christmas Songs
> 
> 1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
> 2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
> ...



9. Feed the World / Do They Know It's Christmas Time?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill
8. Lonely Without You (This Christmas) - Mick Jagger
9. Feed the World / Do They Know It's Christmas Time?
10. Christmas Shoes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill
8. Lonely Without You (This Christmas) - Mick Jagger
9. Do They Know It's Christmas (Feed the World) - BandAid
10. The Christmas Shoes - NewSong
11. All I Ever Get for Christmas Is Blue - Over the Rhine


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill
8. Lonely Without You (This Christmas) - Mick Jagger
9. Do They Know It's Christmas (Feed the World) - BandAid
10. The Christmas Shoes - NewSong
11. All I Ever Get for Christmas Is Blue - Over the Rhine
12. Please Come Home for Christmas - The Eagles


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bummer Christmas Songs

1. Nuttin' for Christmas - Spike Jones
2. Blue Christmas - Elvis Presley
3. Daddy Don't Get Drunk This Christmas - Alan Jackson
4. Who Took the Merry Out of Christmas - Darlene Love
5. Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer----Dr. Elmo
6. It's Bad to Have the Blues (At Christmas Time) - Charlie Daniels
7. It Won't Be The Same This Year---Vince Gill
8. Lonely Without You (This Christmas) - Mick Jagger
9. Do They Know It's Christmas (Feed the World) - BandAid
10. The Christmas Shoes - NewSong
11. All I Ever Get for Christmas Is Blue - Over the Rhine
12. Please Come Home for Christmas - The Eagles
13. Just a Lonely Christmas - The Supremes	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.) 

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett	*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams
3. Louisiana Hot Sauce - Sammy Kershaw	
4. The Jambalaya Hot Step - Jambalaya


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams
3. Louisiana Hot Sauce - Sammy Kershaw	
4. The Jambalaya Hot Step - Jambalaya
5. Potbelly Polka - La Touche


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams
3. Louisiana Hot Sauce - Sammy Kershaw 
4. The Jambalaya Hot Step - Jambalaya
5. Potbelly Polka - La Touche
6. King Creole - Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams
3. Louisiana Hot Sauce - Sammy Kershaw 
4. The Jambalaya Hot Step - Jambalaya
5. Potbelly Polka - La Touche
6. King Creole - Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires
7. Struttin' With Some Barbecue - Louis Armstrong	
8. Like a Real Cajun - Michael Doucet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Cajun Cookout (Music and food rank equal - at the top - in Cajun and Creole culture. So it is not surprising that many zydeco songs are about gumbo, crawfish, jambalaya and other dishes of Louisana.)

1. Gumbo - Jimmy Buffett
2. Jambalaya----Hank Williams
3. Louisiana Hot Sauce - Sammy Kershaw 
4. The Jambalaya Hot Step - Jambalaya
5. Potbelly Polka - La Touche
6. King Creole - Elvis Presley & The Jordanaires
7. Struttin' With Some Barbecue - Louis Armstrong 
8. Like a Real Cajun - Michael Doucet
9. Gris-Gris Gumbo Ya Ya - Dr. John	
10. Mamou Playboys Special - Steve Riley	
11. Who Stole the Hot Sauce? - Chubby Carrier & The Bayou Swamp Band
12. Crawfish Jambalaya	- Clifton Chenier	
13. Gumbo Piano - Davell Crawford	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge 
2. Save The Family - Tashan


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge 
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley
9. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley
9. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
10. Naked Pictures Of Your Mother - Electric Six


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley
9. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
10. Grandpa---The Judds


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley
9. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
10. Grandpa---The Judds
11. Naked Pictures Of Your Mother - Electric Six 
12. My Front Porch Looking In	- Lonestar


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about family (mom, dad, grandmom, grandpop, sister, brother, etc)

1. We are Family - Sister Sledge
2. Save The Family - Tashan
3. Sissy's Song - Alan Jackson
4. The Cat's in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Time Marches On - Tracy Lawrence
6. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
7. You Are My Sister - Antony and the Johnsons
8. He Didn't Have to Be -- Brad Paisley
9. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
10. Grandpa---The Judds
11. Naked Pictures Of Your Mother - Electric Six
12. My Front Porch Looking In - Lonestar
13. Daddy's Hands---Holly Dunn
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born
1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations	1966


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations	1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978 
5. Cherish - The Association 1966


----------



## mango (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978 
5. Cherish - The Association 1966 

*6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976*


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976

7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976
7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977
8. Perfect - Fairground Attraction 1988


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976
7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977
8. Perfect - Fairground Attraction 1988
9. The Only Way Is Up - Yazz and the Plastic Population


(this thread can't die!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976
7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977
8. Perfect - Fairground Attraction 1988
9. The Only Way Is Up - Yazz and the Plastic Population
10 These Boots are Made for Walking - Nancy Sinatra (1966)
11. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles (1966)


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976
7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977
8. Perfect - Fairground Attraction 1988
9. The Only Way Is Up - Yazz and the Plastic Population
10 These Boots are Made for Walking - Nancy Sinatra (1966)
11. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles (1966)
12. I Heard it Through the Grapevine (1969)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN : Number one song from the year you were born

1. He's So Fine---The Chiffons 1963
2. Theme from Shaft - Isaac Hayes 1971
3. Ain't Too Proud to Beg - The Temptations 1966
4. Night Fever - The Bee Gees 1978
5. Cherish - The Association 1966
6. If You Leave Me Now - Chicago 1976
7. Hotel California - Eagles 1977
8. Perfect - Fairground Attraction 1988
9. The Only Way Is Up - Yazz and the Plastic Population
10 These Boots are Made for Walking - Nancy Sinatra (1966)
11. Yellow Submarine - The Beatles (1966)
12. I Heard it Through the Grapevine (1969)
13. Good Vibrations - Beach Boys (1966)


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA
> 
> 1. Dancing Queen
> 2. The Winner Takes it All



3. Fernando


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 11, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> 1. Dancing Queen
> 2. The Winner Takes it All
> 3. Fernando
> 4. Gimme Gimme Gimme




5. Take a chance on me


----------



## mango (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme 
5. Take a chance on me

*6. SOS*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me

6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia
9. Waterloo


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia
9. Waterloo
10. Lay All Your Love On Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia
9. Waterloo
10. Lay All Your Love On Me
11. I have a Dream


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia
9. Waterloo
10. Lay All Your Love On Me
11. I have a Dream
12. Chiquitita


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: ABBA

1. Dancing Queen
2. The Winner Takes it All
3. Fernando
4. Gimme Gimme Gimme
5. Take a chance on me
6. SOS
7. Knowing Me Knowing You
8. Mamma Mia
9. Waterloo
10. Lay All Your Love On Me
11. I have a Dream
12. Chiquitita
13. Thank You For The Music

Next Bakers Dozen

Songs With Birds In The Title

I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles 
__________________


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles 
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles 
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox
9. Free Bird----Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox
9. Free Bird----Lynyrd Skynyrd
10. Electric Bird - Sia


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox
9. Free Bird----Lynyrd Skynyrd
10. Electric Bird - Sia
11. Mocking Bird--Carly Simon & James Taylor


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox
9. Free Bird----Lynyrd Skynyrd
10. Electric Bird - Sia
11. Mocking Bird--Carly Simon & James Taylor
12. Rise Of The Eagles - 80's Matchbox B-Line Disaster


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Songs With Birds In The Title

1. I'm A Cuckoo - Belle and Sebastian.
2. Rooster - Alice In Chains
3. Rockin Robin - The Jackson 5
4. Down Came a Blackbird - Lila McCann
5. Bye Bye Blackbird - Joe Cocker
6. Blackbird - The Beatles
7. Surfin' Bird - Sha Na Na
8. Little Bird - Annie Lennox
9. Free Bird----Lynyrd Skynyrd
10. Electric Bird - Sia
11. Mocking Bird--Carly Simon & James Taylor
12. Rise Of The Eagles - 80's Matchbox B-Line Disaster
13. Hummingbird - Seals and Crofts	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson


----------



## intraultra (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson
9. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson
9. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes

10. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson
9. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes
10. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley
11. Don't Laugh At Me	- Mark Wills


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson
9. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes
10. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley
11. Don't Laugh At Me	- Mark Wills
12. Happy Days Are Here Again - Barbra Streisand


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with an emotion listed in title (happy, sad, mad, anger, etc)

1. Happy Together - The Turtles
2. Angry American - Toby Keith
3. Don't Worry, Be Happy - Bobby McFerrin
4. Angry Eyes - Loggins & Messina
5. So Much for My Sad Song - Chris Rice
6. Sad Songs ( Say So Much ) Elton John
7. Blue - LeAnn Rimes
8. The Blues Man - Alan Jackson
9. Sad Eyes - Bat for Lashes
10. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley
11. Don't Laugh At Me	- Mark Wills
12. Happy Days Are Here Again - Barbra Streisand
13. Broken - Bad Religion

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith
9. I'll Follow The Sun - Chet Atkins


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith
9. I'll Follow The Sun - Chet Atkins
10. Marino Waltz - The Dubliners


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith
9. I'll Follow The Sun - Chet Atkins
10. Marino Waltz - The Dubliners
11. Dueling Banjos


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith
9. I'll Follow The Sun - Chet Atkins
10. Marino Waltz - The Dubliners
11. Dueling Banjos
12. Rockit - Herbie Hancock


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Instrumental Songs

1. Green Onions - Booker T and the M.G's
2. Songbird - Kenny G
3. Soul Sacrifice - Santana
4. Wipeout
5. Wizards In Winter - Trans-Siberian Orchestra
6. Popcorn - Hot Butter
7. Cliffs of Dover - Eric Johnson
8. The Sacred Romance - Michael W. Smith
9. I'll Follow The Sun - Chet Atkins
10. Marino Waltz - The Dubliners
11. Dueling Banjos
12. Rockit - Herbie Hancock
13. Forever In Love - Yanni

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze
1. Macarena - Los Del Rio


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
9. The Loco Motion - Little Eva


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
9. The Loco Motion - Little Eva
10. Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
9. The Loco Motion - Little Eva
10. Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp
11. Fast Food Song - Fast Food Rockers


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
9. The Loco Motion - Little Eva
10. Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp
11. Fast Food Song - Fast Food Rockers
12. Jane Fonda - Mickey Avalon


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

Next Up: Songs that inspired their own dance craze

1. Macarena - Los Del Rio
2. Casper Cha-Cha Slide - Casper & The Live Platinum Band
3. The Hustle----Van McCoy and The Soul City Symphony
4. Electric Boogie - Marcia Griffiths
5. The Twist - Chubby Checker
6. Bristol Stomp - The Dovells
7. Do the Freddie - Freddie and the Dreamers
8. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
9. The Loco Motion - Little Eva
10. Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp
11. Fast Food Song - Fast Food Rockers
12. Jane Fonda - Mickey Avalon
13. Peppermint Twist - Joey Dee and the Starliters


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 15, 2008)

**HI chikie


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler

6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield

8. The Chicken Dance ***Hi MyM!~


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield
8. The Chicken Dance ***Hi MyM!~
9. Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend - Songs To Wear Pants To.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield
8. The Chicken Dance ***Hi MyM!~
9. Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend - Songs To Wear Pants To

10. Love Shack - B52's


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield
8. The Chicken Dance ***Hi MyM!~
9. Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend - Songs To Wear Pants To
10. Love Shack - B52's

11. My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry	****HI chikie!!! ~ ***


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield
8. The Chicken Dance
9. Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend - Songs To Wear Pants To
10. Love Shack - B52's
11. My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry


12. Disco Duck - Rick Dees


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Novelty Songs

1. King Tut - Steve Martin
2. Monster Mash - Bobby (Boris) Pickett
3. Convoy - C.W. McCoy
4. Walk Like An Egyptian - The Bangles
5. The Chanukah Song - Adam Sandler
6. Y.M.C.A. - The Village Wackos
7. Rappin' Rodney - Rodney Dangerfield
8. The Chicken Dance
9. Everything I Didn't Like About My Previous Girlfriend - Songs To Wear Pants To
10. Love Shack - B52's
11. My Ding-a-Ling - Chuck Berry
12. Disco Duck - Rick Dees
13. Barbie Girl - Aqua	

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett	*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett

2. Sailing - Chris Cross


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly

7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole

9. Ships - Barry Mantilow


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole
9. Ships - Barry Mantilow
10. Don't Rock the Boat - Bob Marley & The Wailers


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole
9. Ships - Barry Mantilow
10. Don't Rock the Boat - Bob Marley & The Wailers


11. Southern Cross - Crosby Stills & Nash


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole
9. Ships - Barry Mantilow
10. Don't Rock the Boat - Bob Marley & The Wailers
11. Southern Cross - Crosby Stills & Nash
12. To The Sea - Razorlight


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SAILING SONGS

1. Son of a Son of a Sailor - Jimmy Buffett
2. Sailing - Chris Cross
3. Come Sail Away - Styx
4. Sailing Away - Travis
5. Sail On - The Commodores
6. Seven Deadly Sins - Flogging Molly
7. Sloop John B - Beach Boys
8. Red Sails in the Sunset - Nat "King" Cole
9. Ships - Barry Mantilow
10. Don't Rock the Boat - Bob Marley & The Wailers
11. Southern Cross - Crosby Stills & Nash
12. To The Sea - Razorlight
13. The Wreck Of The Hesperus - Procol Harum


*Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money*


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)


----------



## intraultra (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd

3. Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 16, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar	- The Kingston Trio


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 16, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar	- The Kingston Trio

8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio
8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
9. Right On the Money - Alan Jackson


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 16, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio
8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
9. Right On the Money - Alan Jackson
10.For the Love of Money - O'Jays


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio
8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
9. Right On the Money - Alan Jackson
10.For the Love of Money - O'Jays
11. M-O-N-E-Y - Lyle Lovett


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio
8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
9. Right On the Money - Alan Jackson
10.For the Love of Money - O'Jays
11. M-O-N-E-Y - Lyle Lovett
12. Do You Wanna Get$? - Mase


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bakers Dozen - Songs about Money

1. Money Money Money - Abba (had to get it in there first)
2. Money - Pink Floyd
3. Material Girl - Madonna
4. Mo Money Mo Problems - Notorious B.I.G.
5. Last Dollar (Fly Away) - Tim McGraw
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Greenback Dollar - The Kingston Trio
8. Living on a Prayer - Bon Jovi
9. Right On the Money - Alan Jackson
10.For the Love of Money - O'Jays
11. M-O-N-E-Y - Lyle Lovett
12. Do You Wanna Get$? - Mase
13. Can't Buy You Money - toby Keith


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk	*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk 
2. Rough & Ready


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk 
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk 
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On

6. Chrome


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On

6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

***~ Hi Sugar~***


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

*** Hi Maria ***
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing
9. There's A Girl In Texas


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing
9. There's A Girl In Texas
10. You're Gonna Miss This


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing
9. There's A Girl In Texas
10. You're Gonna Miss This

11. Welcome to Hell


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing
9. There's A Girl In Texas
10. You're Gonna Miss This

11. Welcome to Hell
12. Hot Mama


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Trace Adkins

1. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk
2. Rough & Ready
3. Ladies Love Country Boys
4. Words Get in the Way
5. Every Light In The House Is On
6. Chrome
7. This Aint No Thinking Thing
8. Swing
9. There's A Girl In Texas
10. You're Gonna Miss This

11. Welcome to Hell
12. Hot Mama
13. The Rest Of Mine
NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs
1. With A Little Help From My Friends


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart

*4. You Are So Beautiful*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together
8. Bye Bye Blackbird


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together
8. Bye Bye Blackbird
9. The Letter


----------



## mango (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together
8. Bye Bye Blackbird
9. The Letter

*10. Feelin' Alright*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 17, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together
8. Bye Bye Blackbird
9. The Letter
10. Feelin' Alright
11. She Came in Through the Bathroom Window


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT CATEGORY: Joe Cocker songs

1. With A Little Help From My Friends
2. Just like a woman
3. Unchain My Heart
4. You Are So Beautiful
5. Many Rivers to Cross
6. Up Where We Belong (with Jennifer Warren sp??)
7. Come Together
8. Bye Bye Blackbird
9. The Letter
10. Feelin' Alright
11. She Came in Through the Bathroom Window
12. Come Together
13. You Can Leave Your Hat On


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel 
2. Biggest Part of Me


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 18, 2008)

Default
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 18, 2008)

Default
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice,Nice,Very Nice


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice 
6. Magical Mystery Tour


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy

9, Still Not Satisfied


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy
9, Still Not Satisfied
10. Holdin' on to Yesterday


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy
9, Still Not Satisfied
10. Holdin' on to Yesterday
11. Mama Don't Understand


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy
9, Still Not Satisfied
10. Holdin' on to Yesterday
11. Mama Don't Understand
12. Time Waits for No One


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: AMBROSIA

1. How Much I Feel
2. Biggest Part of Me
3. I Just Can't Let Go
4. Ready for Camarillo
5. Nice, Nice, Very Nice
6. Magical Mystery Tour
7. You're the Only Woman
8. Poor Rich Boy
9, Still Not Satisfied
10. Holdin' on to Yesterday
11. Mama Don't Understand
12. Time Waits for No One
13. Heart To Heart 

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES 

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 19, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore
9. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore
9. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble

10. Pride and Joy - Stevie Ray


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore
9. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble
10. Pride and Joy - Stevie Ray
11. At Last - Etta James


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore
9. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble
10. Pride and Joy - Stevie Ray
11. At Last - Etta James
12. The Sky Is Crying - Elmore James


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: THE BLUES

1. The Thrill Is Gone - BB King
2. Funky Butt---Muddy Waters
3. Bo Diddley - Bo Diddley
4. It Hurt So Bad - Susan Tedeschi
5. Cross Road Blues-Robert Johnson
6. Call It Stormy Monday (But Tuesday Is Just as Bad) - T-Bone Walker
7. I Just Want to Make Love to You - Muddy Waters
8. Still Got the Blues (For You) - Garry Moore
9. Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble
10. Pride and Joy - Stevie Ray
11. At Last - Etta James
12. The Sky Is Crying - Elmore James
13. I'd Love to Change the World - Ten Years After	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle	*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces
9. Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces
9. Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston

10. I can't help falling in love with you - UB40


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces
9. Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston
10. I can't help falling in love with you - UB40
11. I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces
9. Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston
10. I can't help falling in love with you - UB40
11. I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff
12.Jamming---Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Reggae

1. I Shot the Sheriff - Inner Circle
2. Night Nurse - Gregory Isaacs
3. Bodyguard-Steel Pulse
4. No Woman No Cry - Bob Marley and the Wailers
5. Rockaway-Beres Hammond
6. Pass The Dutchie - Musical Youth
7. Is This Love - Bob Marley
8. The Isrealites - Desmond Decker & The Aces
9. Beautiful Girls - Sean Kingston
10. I can't help falling in love with you - UB40
11. I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff
12. Jamming---Bob Marley and the Wailers
13. Twist and Shout - Chaka Demus & Pliers


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The Ting Tings

1. Great DJ*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The Ting Tings

1. Great DJ
2. Shut Up And Let Me Go


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The Ting Tings

1. Great DJ
2. Shut Up And Let Me Go
3. Be the One

**I am going to change the category because I can only find 10 songs by The Ting Tings


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

**I am going to change the category because I can only find 10 songs by The Ting Tings
Thank You Maria because I was sweatin that category too 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2.Can't Break It To My Heart


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 20, 2008)

The TING TINGS???? 



NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2.Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2.Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young
9. I Know That Hurt by Heart


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young
9. I Know That Hurt by Heart
10. If The World Had A Front Porch


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young
9. I Know That Hurt by Heart
10. If The World Had A Front Porch
11. Stars Over Texas


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young
9. I Know That Hurt by Heart
10. If The World Had A Front Porch
11. Stars Over Texas
12. Sticks and Stones


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Tracy Lawrence

1. Find Out Who Your Friends Are
2. Can't Break It To My Heart
3. Just like her
4. Alibis
5. Paint Me A Birmingham
6. Time Marches On
7. I See It Now
8. If the Good Die Young
9. I Know That Hurt by Heart
10. If The World Had A Front Porch
11. Stars Over Texas
12. Sticks and Stones
13. Texas Tornado


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish	*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7.Runaround---Blues Traveler


----------



## Buttons (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7.Runaround---Blues Traveler

8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7.Runaround---Blues Traveler
8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7. Runaround---Blues Traveler
8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex
10. Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman? - Bryan Adams


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7. Runaround---Blues Traveler
8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex
10. Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman? - Bryan Adams
11. Good - Better Than Ezra


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7. Runaround---Blues Traveler
8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex
10. Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman? - Bryan Adams
11. Good - Better Than Ezra
12. I'm the Only One - Melissa Etheridge


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs from 1995

1. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
2. Tell Me - Groove Theory
3. Name---The Goo Goo Dolls ( one of my favorites )
4. Waterfalls - TLC
5. Kiss From A Rose-----Seal
6. Gold ----- Prince
7. Runaround---Blues Traveler
8. Bullet with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins
9. Cotton Eye Joe - Rednex
10. Have You Ever Really Loved a Woman? - Bryan Adams
11. Good - Better Than Ezra
12. I'm the Only One - Melissa Etheridge



13. What Would You Say - Dave Mathews Band


Ha ha! I get to pick the next set. Lucky timing for me. Let's see if I can do this without killing the thread or repeating a set that already has been done! How about southern rock songs? If that's a go, I'll start with this:



NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

(Hi, Maria. P.S. Thanks for the nice rep you gave me a while back.)


NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band


3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

runnerman said:


> (Hi, Maria. P.S. Thanks for the nice rep you gave me a while back.)



**You are very Welcome!!!


NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special


----------



## runnerman (Aug 23, 2008)

Last for tonight . . .

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special


5. Jessica - Allman Bros (my all time favorite)


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. Jessica - Allman Bros (my all time favorite)
6. Spooky - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. Jessica - Allman Bros (my all time favorite)
6. Spooky - Atlanta Rhythm Section
7. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name	- Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd

7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken	- Little Feat


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat
9. Ring Of Fire - Johny Cash


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat
9. Ring Of Fire - Johny Cash
10.Gator Country--Molly Hatchet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat
9. Ring Of Fire - Johny Cash
10.Gator Country--Molly Hatchet
11. It Hurts to Want It so Bad	- Sea Level


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat
9. Ring Of Fire - Johny Cash
10.Gator Country--Molly Hatchet
11. It Hurts to Want It so Bad - Sea Level


12. Gator Country - Molly Hatchett


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Southern Rock Songs

1. Heard It in a Love Song - Marshall Tucker Band
2. Ramblin' Man - The Allman Brothers Band
3. Gimme Three Steps -- Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Caught Up In You - .38 Special
5. There Goes Another Love Song - The Outlaws
6. What's Your Name - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Midnight Rider - Allman Brothers Band
8. Dixie Chicken - Little Feat
9. Ring Of Fire - Johny Cash
10.Gator Country--Molly Hatchet
11. It Hurts to Want It so Bad - Sea Level
12. Gator Country - Molly Hatchett
13. Moonshine Sonata - Black Oak Arkansas	



*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers	*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )
3. *THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - Some Orchestra*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - Some Orchestra

4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) Carly Simon


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - Some Orchestra
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - Some Orchestra
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings (I've decided Bond theme songs automatically qualify )
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - Some Orchestra
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7.Mission Impossible Theme


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings 
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - John Barry
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) - Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7. Mission Impossible Theme - The International TV Orchestra	
8. Get Smart - Bob Crane & His Drums And Orchestra


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 24, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - John Barry
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) - Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7. Mission Impossible Theme - The International TV Orchestra
8. Get Smart - Bob Crane & His Drums And Orchestra
9. Come Spy With Me - Smokey Robinson/Miracles
10. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - John Barry
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) - Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7. Mission Impossible Theme - The International TV Orchestra
8. Get Smart - Bob Crane & His Drums And Orchestra
9. Come Spy With Me - Smokey Robinson/Miracles
10. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

11. Every Breath You Take (I'll be watching you ) The Police


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - John Barry
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) - Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7. Mission Impossible Theme - The International TV Orchestra
8. Get Smart - Bob Crane & His Drums And Orchestra
9. Come Spy With Me - Smokey Robinson/Miracles
10. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

11. Every Breath You Take (I'll be watching you ) The Police'
12. Somebody's Watching Me----Rockwell


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SPY Songs

1. Secret Agent Man - Johnny Rivers
2. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney & Wings
3. THE JAMES BOND THEME TUNE! - John Barry
4. Nobody does it better (The Spy Who Loved Me) - Carly Simon
5. Spybreak - The Propellorheads
6. View to a Kill - Duran Duran
7. Mission Impossible Theme - The International TV Orchestra
8. Get Smart - Bob Crane & His Drums And Orchestra
9. Come Spy With Me - Smokey Robinson/Miracles
10. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
11. Every Breath You Take (I'll be watching you ) The Police'
12. Somebody's Watching Me----Rockwell
13. Watching Me - Jill Scott 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title 

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. *Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka


----------



## intraultra (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang


_do you even know what a wawa is girl?_


----------



## grandecafe1 (Aug 25, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title
> 
> 1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
> 2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> ...



*5. Englishmen in New York - Sting*


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by mariac1966 View Post
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Englishmen in New York - Sting
6. Blue Moon Of Kentucky---Bill Monroe


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang
6. Englishmen in New York - Sting
7. Blue Moon Of Kentucky---Bill Monroe
8. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang
6. Englishmen in New York - Sting
7. Blue Moon Of Kentucky---Bill Monroe
8. Hotel California - Eagles
9. Meet me in Montana -- Marie Osmond


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang
6. Englishmen in New York - Sting
7. Blue Moon Of Kentucky---Bill Monroe
8. Hotel California - Eagles
9. Meet me in Montana -- Marie Osmond
10. Ohio Is For Lovers - Hawthorne Heights
11. Jersey Girl - Tom Waits


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title

1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
3. Massachusetts - The Bee Gees
4. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
5. Pennsylvania - Bloodhound Gang
6. Englishmen in New York - Sting
7. Blue Moon Of Kentucky---Bill Monroe
8. Hotel California - Eagles
9. Meet me in Montana -- Marie Osmond
10. Ohio Is For Lovers - Hawthorne Heights
11. Jersey Girl - Tom Waits
12. All My Exes Lives in Texas - George Strait


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs with US States in the Title
> 
> 1. California Dreamin' - The Mamas and The Papas
> 2. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> ...



13. You're the reason God made Oklahoma - D. Frizzel and Dotty West


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## intraultra (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin


----------



## Buttons (Aug 25, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## runnerman (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince


7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince
7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")
8. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen


----------



## runnerman (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince
7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")
8. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen


9. Freeway of Love (in a pink Cadillac) -- Aretha Franklin


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince
7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")
8. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
9. Freeway of Love (in a pink Cadillac) -- Aretha Franklin
10. American Pie (Took my Chevy to the levee...) --Don McLean


----------



## Pinkbelly (Aug 26, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM
> 
> 1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
> 2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
> ...



11. Brand new Cadillac - the clash


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince
7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")
8. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
9. Freeway of Love (in a pink Cadillac) -- Aretha Franklin
10. American Pie (Took my Chevy to the levee...) --Don McLean 
11. Brand new Cadillac - the clash
12. Long White Cadillac - Dwight Yoakam


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

SONGS WITH CARS IN THEM

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 1970 Red Chevelle - Eleni Mandell
3. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
4. From A Buick 6 - Bob Dylan
5. Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin
6. Little Red Corvette - Prince
7. Take It Easy -- Eagles ("It's a girl, my lord, in a flatbed Ford, slowin' down to take a look at me")
8. Bitchin' Camaro - Dead Milkmen
9. Freeway of Love (in a pink Cadillac) -- Aretha Franklin
10. American Pie (Took my Chevy to the levee...) --Don McLean
11. Brand new Cadillac - the clash
12. Long White Cadillac - Dwight Yoakam
13. Drive My Car - The Beatles 

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family 

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family 

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers	- Phil Collins


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins

5. We are Family - Sister Sledge


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition	- Hank Williams, Jr.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist


----------



## yoyoyoyo (Aug 26, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist
9. Flag and Family - Cursive


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist
9. Family Portrait - P!nk
10. Flag and Family - Cursive


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist
9. Family Portrait - P!nk
10. Flag and Family - Cursive
11. Grandpa--The Judds


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist
9. Family Portrait - P!nk
10. Flag and Family - Cursive
11. Grandpa--The Judds
12. Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Songs about family

1. Family Affair - Sly & The Family Stone
2. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
3. Save The Family - Tashan
4. We're Sons of Our Fathers - Phil Collins
5. We are Family - Sister Sledge
6. Winter - Tori Amos
7. Family Tradition - Hank Williams, Jr.
8. It's Cool To Love Your Family - Feist
9. Family Portrait - P!nk
10. Flag and Family - Cursive
11. Grandpa--The Judds
12. Brothers In Arms - Dire Straits
13. Daddy's Hands -- Holly Dunn


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes	- Sean Kingston


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith


----------



## mango (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith

*5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## Buttons (Aug 26, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix

6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who


----------



## intraultra (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead
9. I Just Close My Eyes	- Mark Wills


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead
9. I Just Close My Eyes	- Mark Wills
10. Me And Those Dreamin' Eyes Of Mine - D'Angelo


----------



## Buttons (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead
9. I Just Close My Eyes - Mark Wills
10. Me And Those Dreamin' Eyes Of Mine - D'Angelo
11. Everytime I Close my Eyes - Babyface


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead
9. I Just Close My Eyes - Mark Wills
10. Me And Those Dreamin' Eyes Of Mine - D'Angelo
11. Everytime I Close my Eyes - Babyface
12. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford feat. Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs with "eye"

1. Brown-eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
2. Dry Your Eyes - Sean Kingston
3. In Your Eyes - Peter Gabriel
4. Open The Eyes Of My Heart - Michael W. Smith
5. Gypsy Eyes - Jimi Hendrix
6. Her Eyes - Pat Monahan
7. These Eyes - The Guess Who
8. Western Eyes - Portishead
9. I Just Close My Eyes - Mark Wills
10. Me And Those Dreamin' Eyes Of Mine - D'Angelo
11. Everytime I Close my Eyes - Babyface
12. Close My Eyes Forever - Lita Ford feat. Ozzy Osbourne
13. Hungry Eyes - Eric Carmen	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie	*


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie 
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie 
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram


----------



## mango (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram 
*
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram 
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell
10. Then Came You - Dionne Warwick with The Spinners


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets
> 
> 1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
> 2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
> ...



psst... see number 7 maria  

good tune, I don't blame you!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 27, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> psst... see number 7 maria
> 
> good tune, I don't blame you!




Thanks... but you are right it is a good song!! 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell
10. Then Came You - Dionne Warwick with The Spinners


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell
10. Then Came You - Dionne Warwick with The Spinners
11. Fire and Desire - Rick James and Tina Marie


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell
10. Then Came You - Dionne Warwick with The Spinners
11. Fire and Desire - Rick James and Tina Marie
12. Here We Go - Minnie Ripperton and Peabo Bryson


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 27, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Romantic Duets

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. From this Moment - Shania Twain & Bryan White
3. Reunited - Peaches & Herb
4. Baby, Come To Me - Patti Austin and James Ingram
5. I Got You Babe - Sonny & Cher
6. Unforgettable - Nat "King" Cole & Natalie Cole
7. The Closer I Get To You - Roberta Flack and Donny Hathaway
8. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
9. Your Precious Love - Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrell
10. Then Came You - Dionne Warwick with The Spinners
11. Fire and Desire - Rick James and Tina Marie
12. Here We Go - Minnie Ripperton and Peabo Bryson
13. Make It Last Forever - Keith Sweat and Jacci McGhee


Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz


----------



## Buttons (Aug 27, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. I got 5 on it-Luniz


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. I got 5 on it-Luniz
6. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry all didn't realize that i posted a song already on the list


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 28, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> sorry all didn't realize that i posted a song already on the list



that's okay... it happens to all of us


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish

6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 28, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt
9. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt
9. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 29, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt
9. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men
11. No More "I Love You's" - Annie Lennox


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt
9. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men
11. No More "I Love You's" - Annie Lennox
12. Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Bakers Dozen: Billboard hits from 1995

1. I Got 5 On It - Luniz
2. Creep - TLC
3. The Rhythm of the Night - Corona
4. I'll Be There For You--The Rembrandts
5. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
6. Strong Enough - Sheryl Crow
7. Send Me On My Way - Rusted Root
8. Seether - Veruca Salt
9. Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men
11. No More "I Love You's" - Annie Lennox
12. Any Man of Mine - Shania Twain
13. Colors of the Wind - Vanessa Williams

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda


----------



## Buttons (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven  - Eric Clapton


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins


----------



## BBW Betty (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins
9. If You Get There Before I Do - Collin Raye


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins
9. If You Get There Before I Do - Collin Raye
10. I'll Be Missing You - Puff Daddy and Faith Evans


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins
9. If You Get There Before I Do - Collin Raye
10. I'll Be Missing You - Puff Daddy and Faith Evans
11. Heaven Was Needing a Hero - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins
9. If You Get There Before I Do - Collin Raye
10. I'll Be Missing You - Puff Daddy and Faith Evans
11. Heaven Was Needing a Hero - Jo Dee Messina
12. Papa, Can You Hear Me? - Barbra Streisand


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Songs about lost loved ones

1. When I Get Where I'm Going - Brad Paisley feat. Dolly Parton
2. You Can Let Go Now, Daddy --Crystal Schwanda
3. Bye Bye - Mariah Carey
4. Tears in Heaven - Eric Clapton
5. Holes in the Floor of Heaven - Steve Wariner
6. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
7. Hurt - Christina Aguilera
8. Arlington - Trace Adkins
9. If You Get There Before I Do - Collin Raye
10. I'll Be Missing You - Puff Daddy and Faith Evans
11. Heaven Was Needing a Hero - Jo Dee Messina
12. Papa, Can You Hear Me? - Barbra Streisand
13. Losing You - Brenda Lee


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG)

1. Point of No Return - Exposé *


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG)

1. Point of No Return - Exposé 
2. I Wonder If I Take You Home - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam	
3. Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne	
4. Take Me In Your Arms - Lil Suzy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 31, 2008)

Not familiar with this style of music, but my entry came out around the same time as #3 and has similar qualities, so... 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG)

1. Point of No Return - Exposé 
2. I Wonder If I Take You Home - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam 
3. Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne 
4. Take Me In Your Arms - Lil Suzy
5. Buffalo Stance - Nene Cherry


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG) (Hi-NRG (High Energy) is a type of Electronic dance music which emerged and then became popular in nightclubs in the 1980s. It continues to be popular today.)



1. Point of No Return - Exposé 
2. I Wonder If I Take You Home - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam 
3. Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne 
4. Take Me In Your Arms - Lil Suzy
5. Buffalo Stance - Nene Cherry
6. Spring Love - Stevie B


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG) (Hi-NRG (High Energy) is a type of Electronic dance music which emerged and then became popular in nightclubs in the 1980s. It continues to be popular today.)
> 
> 
> 1. Point of No Return - Exposé
> ...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 1, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I cheated and Googled. My previous #5 wasn't quite right.





Google is not cheating, you can use it as you please!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG) (Hi-NRG (High Energy) is a type of Electronic dance music which emerged and then became popular in nightclubs in the 1980s. It continues to be popular today.)
> 
> 
> 1. Point of No Return - Exposé
> ...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG) (Hi-NRG (High Energy) is a type of Electronic dance music which emerged and then became popular in nightclubs in the 1980s. It continues to be popular today.)


1. Point of No Return - Exposé
2. I Wonder If I Take You Home - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam
3. Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne
4. Take Me In Your Arms - Lil Suzy
5. Boom Boom Boom (Let's Go Back to My Room) - Paul Lekakis
6. Spring Love - Stevie B
7. Let the Music Play - Shannon
8. Show Me - The Cover Girls
9. They're Playing Our Song - Trinere


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Freestyle (Hi-NRG) (Hi-NRG (High Energy) is a type of Electronic dance music which emerged and then became popular in nightclubs in the 1980s. It continues to be popular today.)


1. Point of No Return - Exposé
2. I Wonder If I Take You Home - Lisa Lisa & Cult Jam
3. Tell It to My Heart - Taylor Dayne
4. Take Me In Your Arms - Lil Suzy
5. Boom Boom Boom (Let's Go Back to My Room) - Paul Lekakis
6. Spring Love - Stevie B
7. Let the Music Play - Shannon
8. Show Me - The Cover Girls
9. They're Playing Our Song - Trinere
10. Come Go with Me - Exposé	
11. Fantasy Girl - Johnny O.	
12. Summertime, Summertime - Nocera	
13. Because of You - The Cover Girls


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las	*


----------



## intraultra (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels


----------



## intraultra (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
9. Survivor - Destiny's Child


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
9. Survivor - Destiny's Child
10. A Heart Like Yours - Sierra


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
9. Survivor - Destiny's Child
10. A Heart Like Yours - Sierra
11. Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks


----------



## intraultra (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
9. Survivor - Destiny's Child
10. A Heart Like Yours - Sierra
11. Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks
12. Good, Good Lovin' - The Blossoms


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Girl Groups

1. Leader of the Pack - The Shangri-Las
2. I Have a Boyfriend - The Chiffons
3. Chapel Of Love - The Dixie Cups
4. Take it Off - The Donnas
5. My Boyfriend's Back - The Angels
6. I Never Dreamed - The Cookies
7. I Know What Boys Like - The Waitresses
8. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
9. Survivor - Destiny's Child
10. A Heart Like Yours - Sierra
11. Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks
12. Good, Good Lovin' - The Blossoms
13. Keep the Candle Burning - Point of Grace


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine (yup, I'm pretty hard core when it comes to disco lol)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine (yup, I'm pretty hard core when it comes to disco lol)
6. Stayin' Alive - BeeGees


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine (yup, I'm pretty hard core when it comes to disco lol)
6. Stayin' Alive - BeeGees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine (yup, I'm pretty hard core when it comes to disco lol)
6. Stayin' Alive - BeeGees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine 
6. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston
9. Le Freak - chic


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine
6. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston
9. Le Freak - chic
10. Love To Love You - Donna Summer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine
6. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston
9. Le Freak - chic
10. Love To Love You - Donna Summer
11. Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine
6. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston
9. Le Freak - chic
10. Love To Love You - Donna Summer
11. Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer
12. Love Hangover - Diana Ross


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Disco Hits

1. I Will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
2. Disco Inferno - The Tramps
3. Get Down Tonight -- K.C. And The Sunshine Band
4. Turn the Beat Around - Vicki Sue Robinson, and also Gloria Estefan
5. There But For The Grace of God - Machine
6. Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees
7. You Make Me Feel (Mighty Real) - Sylvester
8. Don't Leave Me This Way - Thelma Houston
9. Le Freak - chic
10. Love To Love You - Donna Summer
11. Heaven Must Have Sent You - Bonnie Pointer
12. Love Hangover - Diana Ross
13. We Are Family - Sister Sledge	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos	*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 3, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos 
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos 
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters
9. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters
9. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
10. Charlie Brown - The Coasters


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters
9. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
10. Charlie Brown - The Coasters
11. Shake, Rattle & Roll - Big Joe Turner


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters
9. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
10. Charlie Brown - The Coasters
11. Shake, Rattle & Roll - Big Joe Turner
12. Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Doo Wop

1. I Only Have Eyes for You - The Flamingos
2. Sixteen Candles - Johnny Maestro & The Crests
3. The Book of Love - The Monotones
4. In the Still of the Night - The Five Satins
5. Why Do Fools Fall In Love - Frankie Lymon and The Teenagers
6. Get A Job - The Silhouettes
7. Come Go With Me - The Del Vikings
8. Only You - The Platters
9. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
10. Charlie Brown - The Coasters
11. Shake, Rattle & Roll - Big Joe Turner
12. Tears On My Pillow - Little Anthony & the Imperials
13. Under the Boardwalk - The Drifters


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town	*


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town 
2. Gunpowder and Lead


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town 
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On
5. More Like Her
6. Kerosene


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On
5. More Like Her
6. Kerosene
7.Love Letters


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On
5. More Like Her
6. Kerosene
7. Love Letters
8. Desperation
9. Guilty in Here


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 5, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On
5. More Like Her
6. Kerosene
7. Love Letters
8. Desperation
9. Guilty in Here
10. Love Your Memory


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Miranda Lambert

1. Famous In a Small Town
2. Gunpowder and Lead
3. Crazy Ex-Girlfriend
4. Easy From Now On
5. More Like Her
6. Kerosene
7. Love Letters
8. Desperation
9. Guilty in Here
10. Love Your Memory
11. Getting Ready
12. Easy From Now On
13. Greyhound Bound for Nowhere


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

*NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze	*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee


----------



## runnerman (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee


8. Dust on my Saddle


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee
8. Dust on my Saddle
9. I'll Play For You


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee
8. Dust on my Saddle
9. I'll Play For You
10. Funny Little Man
11. Yellow Dirt


----------



## runnerman (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee
8. Dust on my Saddle
9. I'll Play For You
10. Funny Little Man
11. Yellow Dirt

12. Wisdom (great instrumental!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Seals & Crofts

1. Summer Breeze
2. We May Never Pass This Way (Again)
3. Hummingbird
4. Diamond Girl
5. Castles in the Sand
6. Get Closer
7. Ruby Jean and Billie Lee
8. Dust on my Saddle
9. I'll Play For You
10. Funny Little Man
11. Yellow Dirt
12. Wisdom (great instrumental!)
13. King of Nothing


*NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up	*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up 

2. Can't get enough of your love, babe


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up 
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love


----------



## mango (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love

*4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 7, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby	
8. Let The Music Play


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby
8. Let The Music Play
9. I've Got So Much To Give


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby
8. Let The Music Play
9. I've Got So Much To Give
10. It's Ecstasy When You Lie Down Next To Me


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2008)

EXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby
8. Let The Music Play
9. I've Got So Much To Give
10. It's Ecstasy When You Lie Down Next To Me
11. I Wanna Do It To Ya


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby
8. Let The Music Play
9. I've Got So Much To Give
10. It's Ecstasy When You Lie Down Next To Me
11. I Wanna Do It To Ya
12. Oh What A Night For Dancing


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT: Barry White

1. Never, Never Gonna Give You Up
2. Can't get enough of your love, babe
3. The Longer We Make Love
4. You're My First, My Last, My Everything
5. Your Sweetness Is My Weakness
6. Playing Your Game
7. I'm Gonna Love You Just A Little More, Baby
8. Let The Music Play
9. I've Got So Much To Give
10. It's Ecstasy When You Lie Down Next To Me
11. I Wanna Do It To Ya
12. Oh What A Night For Dancing
13. Love's Theme (with the Love Unlimited Orchestra) 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning _colors_

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie


----------



## Buttons (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie
9. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie
9. Little Red Corvette - Prince
10. Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie
9. Little Red Corvette - Prince
10. Purple Rain - Prince
11. Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws


----------



## runnerman (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie
9. Little Red Corvette - Prince
10. Purple Rain - Prince
11. Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws


12. Brown Eyed Girl -- Van Morrison


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles mentioning colors

1. Crystal Blue Persuasion - Tommy James and the Shondells
2. Purple Haze--The Jimi Hendricks experience
3. Red Umbrella - Faith Hill
4. Black Velvet - Alannah Myles
5. Violet Flower - Yolanda
6. White Room - Cream
7. Orange Crush - R.E.M.
8. Brown Skin - India Arie
9. Little Red Corvette - Prince
10. Purple Rain - Prince
11. Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws
12. Brown Eyed Girl -- Van Morrison
13. Red Black and Green - Roy Ayers 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops


----------



## Buttons (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole &#8211; Eumir Deodato


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole  Eumir Deodato
9. Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole &#8211; Eumir Deodato
9. Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks
10. Nancy Boy - Placebo


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole &#8211; Eumir Deodato
9. Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks
10. Nancy Boy - Placebo
11. Dear Yvette - LL Cool J


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole &#8211; Eumir Deodato
9. Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks
10. Nancy Boy - Placebo
11. Dear Yvette - LL Cool J
12. My Sharona - The Knack


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles which mention women's names

1. Bernadette - The Four Tops
2. Lily - Smashing Pumpkins
3. My Maria - Brooks and Dunn
4. Valerie - The Monkees
5. Laura - Scissor Sisters
6. Michelle - The Beatles
7. Judith - A Perfect Circle
8. Carly and Carole  Eumir Deodato
9. Rhiannon - Stevie Nicks
10. Nancy Boy - Placebo
11. Dear Yvette - LL Cool J
12. My Sharona - The Knack
13. Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson

*NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin	*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash 
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash 
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil
9. Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil
9. Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce

10. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil
9. Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce
10. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
11. Andy You're A Star - The Killers


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil
9. Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce
10. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
11. Andy You're A Star - The Killers
12. Chuck E's in Love - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: Songs titles with a boy's name

1. Mack the Knife - Bobby Darin
2. Hey Little Walter - Tony Toni Toné!
3. Bobby - Reba McEntire
4. Freddie's Dead - Curtis Mayfield
5. Lenny - Supergrass
6. A Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash
7. Paul Revere - The Beastie Boys
8. Mickey - Toni Basil
9. Bad Leroy Brown - Jim Croce
10. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
11. Andy You're A Star - The Killers
12. Chuck E's in Love - Rickie Lee Jones
13. Evil Roy - Earth Wind and Fire 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports 

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports 

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins


----------



## runnerman (Sep 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports
> 
> 1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
> 2. Swing - Trace Adkins




3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
5. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan ( I promise, it's half about baseball.)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
5. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan ( I promise, it's half about baseball.)
6. Centerfield - John Fogerty


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
5. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan ( I promise, it's half about baseball.)
6. Centerfield - John Fogerty
7. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
5. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan ( I promise, it's half about baseball.)
6. Centerfield - John Fogerty
7. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
8. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Put Me In Coach - John Fogerty (CCR)
4. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
5. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan ( I promise, it's half about baseball.)
6. Centerfield - John Fogerty
7. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
8. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
9. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports
> 
> 1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
> 2. Swing - Trace Adkins
> ...



I think we got a "dup" here... aren't "Centerfield" and "Put Me in Coach" the same tune?


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

You are absolutely right, LJ... They are the same song. **I removed one and renumbered the songs 


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
4. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan 
5. Centerfield - John Fogerty
6. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
7. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
8. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin
9. I Love This Game - Dan the Automator & Slim Thug


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
4. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan
5. Centerfield - John Fogerty
6. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
7. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
8. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin
9. I Love This Game - Dan the Automator & Slim Thug
10. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
4. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan
5. Centerfield - John Fogerty
6. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
7. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
8. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin
9. I Love This Game - Dan the Automator & Slim Thug
10. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
11. Cheap Seats - Alabama


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
4. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan
5. Centerfield - John Fogerty
6. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
7. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
8. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin
9. I Love This Game - Dan the Automator & Slim Thug
10. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
11. Cheap Seats - Alabama
12. Take Me Out To The Ballgame - Jack Norworth and Albert Von Tilzer


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs about sports

1. Basketball - Kurtis Blow
2. Swing - Trace Adkins
3. Basketball Jones - Cheech and Chong
4. I Don't Dance - Chad and Ryan
5. Centerfield - John Fogerty
6. Little Boy, Basebal Bat - Kenny Rogers
7. Get'cha Head in The Game - Troy
8. The Cup of Life - Ricky Martin
9. I Love This Game - Dan the Automator & Slim Thug
10. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
11. Cheap Seats - Alabama
12. Take Me Out To The Ballgame - Jack Norworth and Albert Von Tilzer 
13. Talkin Baseball (Willie, Mickey and The Duke) - Terry Cashman	



*NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name	*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2.With Or Without You


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2.With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2.With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday


----------



## Buttons (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2.With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 10, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2.With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For


----------



## runnerman (Sep 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: U2
> 
> 1. Where the Streets Have No Name
> 2.With Or Without You
> ...




7. Vertigo (I hope I got that one right after screwing up "Centerfield" in the last round! Please don't kick me out of the game Maria!)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

**Runnerman, I would never kick you out!! 


NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For 
7. Vertigo 
8. City of Blinding Lights


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For 
7. Vertigo 
8. City of Blinding Lights
9. Pride (In the Name of Love)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For 
7. Vertigo 
8. City of Blinding Lights
9. Pride (In the Name of Love)
10. New Year's Day


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For 
7. Vertigo 
8. City of Blinding Lights
9. Pride (In the Name of Love)
10. New Year's Day
11. Even Better Than the Real Thing


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For 
7. Vertigo 
8. City of Blinding Lights
9. Pride (In the Name of Love)
10. New Year's Day
11. Even Better Than the Real Thing
12. Mysterious Ways


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

NEXT: U2

1. Where the Streets Have No Name
2. With Or Without You
3. Angel of Harlem
4. Sunday, Bloody Sunday
5. Beautiful Day
6. I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For
7. Vertigo
8. City of Blinding Lights
9. Pride (In the Name of Love)
10. New Year's Day
11. Even Better Than the Real Thing
12. Mysterious Ways

13, Discotheque


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

*BB KING SONGS*

1. The Thrill Is Gone


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door 
3. How Blue Can You Get


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4.3 O'Clock Blues


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4.3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4.3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. You Done Lost Your Good Thing Now


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 12, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)

9. Crying won't help you


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)
9. Crying won't help you
10. Waiting for Your Call


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Ge
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)
9. Crying won't help you
10. Waiting for Your Call
11. When Love Comes To Town


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 13, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Get?
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)
9. Crying won't help you
10. Waiting for Your Call
11. When Love Comes To Town

12. Worry, Worry.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 13, 2008)

BB KING SONGS

1. The Thrill Is Gone
2. Don't Answer the Door
3. How Blue Can You Get?
4. 3 O'Clock Blues
5. I Got My Mojo Workin'
6. She's Dynamite
7. Riding with the King
8. Born Under A Bad Sign (with Albert King)
9. Crying won't help you
10. Waiting for Your Call
11. When Love Comes To Town
12. Worry, Worry.
13. How Blue Can You Get?

*Next Challnge - Songs by Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Inventions (Good luck to all)*

1. Willie the Pimp


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 13, 2008)

**Are you looking for songs just by The Mothers of Inventions?

Next Challnge - Songs by Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Inventions (Good luck to all)

1. Willie the Pimp
2. Freak Out


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> **Are you looking for songs just by The Mothers of Inventions?
> 
> Next Challnge - Songs by Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Inventions (Good luck to all)
> 
> ...



Is anyone else having trouble with this one?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, looks like this one is going to have to go. How about a new challege?


Next up........famous "folk music"
1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 15, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joannie Mitchell


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 15, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joannie Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joannie Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joannie Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

Next up........famous "folk music"

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joannie Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel	
8. Mrs. Robinson	- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 16, 2008)

Famous Folk Music

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joni Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel

9. Leavin' on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 16, 2008)

chikie!


Famous Folk Music

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joni Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
9. Leavin' on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary 
10. Cat's In the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 16, 2008)

Famous Folk Music

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joni Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
9. Leavin' on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary
10. Cat's In the Cradle - Harry Chapi
11. Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul + Mary


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 16, 2008)

Famous Folk Music

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joni Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
9. Leavin' on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary
10. Cat's In the Cradle - Harry Chapi
11. Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul + Mary
12. This Land Is Your Land - Woody Guthrie


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

Famous Folk Music

1. Blowin' in the Wind - Bob Dylan
2. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
3. Both Sides Now -- Joni Mitchell
4. Morning Has Broken - Cat Stevens
5.If You Could Read My Mind--Gordon Lightfoot
6. Diamonds + Rust - Joan Baez
7. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
8. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel
9. Leavin' on a Jet Plane - Peter, Paul & Mary
10. Cat's In the Cradle - Harry Chapi
11. Puff the Magic Dragon - Peter, Paul + Mary
12. This Land Is Your Land - Woody Guthrie
13 If You Could Read My Mind - Gordon Lightfoot


*NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream	*


----------



## Buttons (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream 
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember
9. Crazy Dreams


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember
9. Crazy Dreams
10. Inside Your Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember
9. Crazy Dreams
10. Inside Your Heaven
11. Flat on the Floor


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember
9. Crazy Dreams
10. Inside Your Heaven
11. Flat on the Floor
12. Wasted


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 17, 2008)

** A Baker's dozen is #13......


NEXT: Carrie Underwood

1. Just a Dream
2. Before he Cheats
3. Jesus, Take the Wheel
4. All-American Girl
5. Don't Forget To Remember Me
6. So Small
7. Last Name
8. Whenever You Remember
9. Crazy Dreams
10. Inside Your Heaven
11. Flat on the Floor
12. Wasted
13. The More Boys I Meet


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late


----------



## mango (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late

*6. Wild Wild Life*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late

6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion

9. Blind


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion
9. Blind
10. Life during Wartime


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 18, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion
9. Blind
10. Life during Wartime
11. Road to Nowhere


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion
9. Blind
10. Life during Wartime
11. Road to Nowhere
12. Heaven


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT: THE TALKING HEADS

1. Burning Down The House
2. Once in a lifetime
3. PsychoKiller
4. And She Was
5. Stay up Late
6. Wild Wild Life
7. Take me to the River
8. No Compassion
9. Blind
10. Life during Wartime
11. Road to Nowhere
12. Heaven
13. Girlfriend is Better

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

** I like your avatar, LJ


NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros
9. Goody Two Shoes


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros
9. Goody Two Shoes
10. Antmusic


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 19, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros
9. Goody Two Shoes
10. Antmusic
11. Strip


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros
9. Goody Two Shoes
10. Antmusic
11. Strip
12. Jolly Roger


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT - Adam and the Ants

1. Stand and Deliver
2. Tabletalk
3. Prince Charming
4. Kings of the Wild Frontier
5. Ant Rap
6. Press Darlings
7. Dog Eat Dog
8. Los Rancheros
9. Goody Two Shoes
10. Antmusic
11. Strip
12. Jolly Roger
13. Killer in the home

NEXT: KID ROCK

1. Devil without a cause


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1. Devil without a cause
2. Bawitdaba


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1. Devil without a cause
2. Bawitdaba

3. Picture (with Sheryl Crow)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)

4:American Badass


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass

5. Cold and Empty


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass

5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long

7. Abortion


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy
9. Rock N Roll Jesus


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy
9. Rock N Roll Jesus
10. Only God Knows Why


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy
9. Rock N Roll Jesus
10. Only God Knows Why
11. Sugar


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy
9. Rock N Roll Jesus
10. Only God Knows Why
11. Sugar
12. Where you at Rock


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

NEXT: KID ROCK

1: Devil without a cause
2:Bawitdaba
3icture (with Sheryl Crow)
4:American Badass
5. Cold and Empty
6. All Summer Long
7. Abortion
8. Cowboy
9. Rock N Roll Jesus
10. Only God Knows Why
11. Sugar
12. Where you at Rock


13. I'm a dog


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

*CAROLE KING SONGS*

1. I feel the earth move


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder

3. Home Again


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman

5. Sweet Seasons


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away

7. Where you lead


----------



## mango (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead

*8, It's Too Late*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead
8, It's Too Late

9. Tapestry


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead
8. It's Too Late
9. Tapestry
10. Jazzman


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead
8. It's Too Late
9. Tapestry
10. Jazzman
11. SMackwater Jack


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead
8. It's Too Late
9. Tapestry
10. Jazzman
11. SMackwater Jack
12. Ony Love is Real


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2008)

CAROLE KING SONGS

1. I feel the earth move
2. Way over Yonder
3. Home Again
4. You Make me Feel Like a Natural Woman
5. Sweet Seasons
6. So Far Away
7. Where you lead
8. It's Too Late
9. Tapestry
10. Jazzman
11. SMackwater Jack
12. Ony Love is Real
13. You've Got A Friend 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years 

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years 

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years 

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years 

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis

5. 1941 - Nilsson


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells

7. 1970 something - Mark Willis


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Willis
8. 1985 - Bowling For Soup


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Wills
8. Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Wills
8. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
9. Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville
10. 1969 - Boards of Canada


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Wills
8. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
9. Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville
10. 1969 - Boards of Canada
11. New York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Wills
8. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
9. Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville
10. 1969 - Boards of Canada
11. New York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees
12. Disco 2000 - Pulp


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Song titles about years

1. '65 Love Love Affair - Paul Davis
2. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adam
3. 1999 - Prince
4. 1982 - Randy Travis
5. 1941 - Nilsson
6. '74 - '75 - The Connells
7. 1970 something - Mark Wills
8. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
9. Louisiana 1927 - Aaron Neville
10. 1969 - Boards of Canada
11. New York Mining Disaster 1941 - Bee Gees
12. Disco 2000 - Pulp 
13. 1980 - Herb Albert


NEXT: Any objections to continuing with the same category for another Baker's Dozen? (*If no one is up for another round of this category, someone can change it)
*Song titles about years* 

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years 

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order

3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey 
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson 
9. 1985 - Bowling For Soup


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson 
9. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
10. '65 Love Affair - Paul Davis


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson 
9. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
10. '65 Love Affair - Paul Davis 

11. 2006 - Ari Ari


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson
9. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
10. '65 Love Affair - Paul Davis
11. 2006 - Ari Ari 
12. 2001 (Also Sprach Zarathustra) - Deodato


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

Song titles about years

1. In the Year 2525 - Zager & Evans
2. 1963 - New Order
3. On Saturday Afternoons In 1963 - Rickie Lee Jones
4. 1979 - Smashing Pumpkins
5. 1999 - Prince And The New Power Generation
6. Munich Air Disaster 1958 - Morrissey
7. Summer Of '69 - Brian Adams
8. Summer of '42 - Gil Scott-Heron & Brian Jackson
9. 1985 - Bowling For Soup
10. '65 Love Affair - Paul Davis
11. 2006 - Ari Ari 
12. 2001 (Also Sprach Zarathustra) - Deodato 

13. 1970 - The Stooges 

Next challenge: Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 21, 2008)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> Next challenge: Songs Where the title is not said in the song
> 
> 1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne






Question: Are there actually 13 songs of this topic??


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Question: Are there actually 13 songs of this topic??



Perhaps, but I feel that is the fun...trying to find them, I am more than willing to think of another one if you would like......I am all up for compromising

I feel another good one would be a song from the last band you saw in concert


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Next challenge: Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin (for those who need help, I think they have a bunch that qualify)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 21, 2008)

Next challenge: Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John\


I really think this is going to be complicated and we might need a change in category


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta

6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

Songs Where the title is not said in the song

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins

8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse
9. I Shot Andy Warhol - Yo La Tengo


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse
9. I Shot Andy Warhol - Yo La Tengo

10.Seasons In The Abyss-Slayer


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse
9. I Shot Andy Warhol - Yo La Tengo
10.Seasons In The Abyss-Slayer
11. Aqueous Transmission - Incubus


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse
9. I Shot Andy Warhol - Yo La Tengo
10.Seasons In The Abyss-Slayer
11. Aqueous Transmission - Incubus
12. Helicopter - Bloc Party


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

1. 11 Silver - Ozzy Osbourne
2. Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin
3. This Song Has No Title - Elton John
4. Screenager - Muse
5. Cicatriz esp - Mars Volta
6.10th and Crenshaw-FatboySlim
7. Tarantula - Smashing Pumpkins
8. From Skin To Liquid-Cannibal Corpse
9. I Shot Andy Warhol - Yo La Tengo
10.Seasons In The Abyss-Slayer
11. Aqueous Transmission - Incubus
12. Helicopter - Bloc Party
13. Badge - Cream


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm stealing the topic: A song from the last band you saw in concert 

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm stealing the topic: A song from the last band you saw in concert 

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 21, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I'm stealing the topic: A song from the last band you saw in concert
> 
> 1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham




it is what I am here for 





I'm stealing the topic: A song from the last band you saw in concert 

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton 

3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 22, 2008)

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band (they do a really cool version! )


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm stealing the topic: A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band (they do a really cool version! ) 
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night


----------



## mango (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band (they do a really cool version! )
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night 

*6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane* (just saw her live last week!)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band (they do a really cool version! )
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane

7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR (GREAT show!)


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band 
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band 
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon 

9. Sound of Madness - Shinedown


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon

9. Sound of Madness - Shinedown
10. Meet In The Middle- Diamond Rio


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon
9. Sound of Madness - Shinedown
10. Meet In The Middle- Diamond Rio 
11. Mob Goes Wild - Clutch


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon
9. Sound of Madness - Shinedown
10. Meet In The Middle- Diamond Rio
11. Mob Goes Wild - Clutch
12. Back In Black--AC/DC


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 22, 2008)

A song from the last band you saw in concert

1. Great Day - Lindsey Buckingham
2. It's Only Life - Daniela Cotton
3. Warriors of Time - Black Tide
4. What's Going On? - Dirty Dozen Brass Band
5. Joy To The World - Three Dog Night
6. 200 Lbs of Fun - Candye Kane
7. Have you ever seen the rain? CCR
8. Shiny - Shoot The Moon
9. Sound of Madness - Shinedown
10. Meet In The Middle- Diamond Rio
11. Mob Goes Wild - Clutch
12. Back In Black--AC/DC
13. Elvira -- Oak Ridge Boys


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 22, 2008)

New Baker's Dozen category

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 22, 2008)

New Baker's Dozen category

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan

2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney

3.Combine Harvester--The Wurzles


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> New Baker's Dozen category
> 
> Songs that mention farm machinery:
> 
> ...


3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 22, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan

2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney

3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels


4.Scarecrow-Ministry

Screwed up on the last one,sorry.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 23, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie

*Don't think Scarecrow qualifies as farm "machinery." Arguably equipment, but not machinery.

Now, this topic seems harder than the title that isn't said in the song.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 23, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. She Thinks My Tractor's Sexy - Kenny Chesney

Google is clearly the answer to this >_<


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 23, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 

Hi Pixelpops!! -- check out # 2

The machinery doesn't have to be in the title, but can be part of the story told.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2008)

you all stumped me on this one......


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 23, 2008)

BBW Betty said:


> Songs that mention farm machinery:
> 
> 1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
> 2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
> ...



Bugger it >_< I should have checked properly.

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 23, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd
8. John Doe on a John Deere - Lonestar


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs that mention farm machinery:

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd
8. John Doe on a John Deere - Lonestar
9. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizell & Shelly West


----------



## BBW Betty (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't mean to make this one so difficult. I hereby declare we can include any other specialized heavy duty machinery, including military.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

In which case, please allow me to jump in!

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd
8. John Doe on a John Deere - Lonestar
9. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizell & Shelly West
10. JCB song - Nizlopi


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 24, 2008)

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd
8. John Doe on a John Deere - Lonestar
9. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizell & Shelly West
10. JCB song - Nizlopi

11.Bulldozer-Machine Head


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

1. International Harvestor --Craig Morgan
2. She thinks my tractors sexy - Kenny Chesney
3.I Got A Brand New Combine Harvester - The Wurzels
4. John Deere Green - Joe Diffie
5. Amarillo Sky -- Jason Aldean 
6. Tractor - Monster Magnet 
7. Grandpa Got Runned Over By a John Deere - Cledus T. Judd
8. John Doe on a John Deere - Lonestar
9. You're the Reason God Made Oklahoma -- David Frizell & Shelly West
10. JCB song - Nizlopi
11.Bulldozer-Machine Head
12. Spitfire - Prodigy (might be a bit dodgy.. hopefully it counts..)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

13. Chris Wind - Here comes an Army Tank


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen (thought I'd get it out of the way early )


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen 

3. Sara Smile


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen

3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 24, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett

5. Smile - No Thanx


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
9. SMile - The Jayhawks


----------



## mango (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
9. SMile - The Jayhawks

*10. Your Smile Is A Rifle - John Frusciante*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
9. SMile - The Jayhawks
10. Your Smile Is A Rifle - John Frusciante
11. Smiling Faces - The Undisputed Truth


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
9. SMile - The Jayhawks
10. Your Smile Is A Rifle - John Frusciante
11. Smiling Faces - The Undisputed Truth
12. Smile --Judy Garland


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Songs with the word "SMILE" in the title

1. When you're smiling
2. Smile - Lily Allen
3. Sara Smile
4. The Shadow Of Your Smile--Tony Bennett
5. Smile - No Thanx
6. I Like Your Smile - Shanice
7. Salvage a Smile - Laura Veirs
8. God Put A Smile Upon Your Face - Coldplay
9. SMile - The Jayhawks
10. Your Smile Is A Rifle - John Frusciante
11. Smiling Faces - The Undisputed Truth
12. Smile --Judy Garland

13.Blinding Smile - Honolulu Playboys


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 25, 2008)

Songs with the Word "ACROSS" in Them!

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 25, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Songs with the Word "ACROSS" in Them!
> 
> 1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
> 2.Across the Universe - The Beatles



Good luck with this one, I think it's going to be too hard


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

sweetnnekked said:


> Songs with the Word "ACROSS" in Them!
> 
> 1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
> 2.Across the Universe - The Beatles



3.Across the Sea - Weezer


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 25, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Across the Sea - Weezer


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 25, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Across the Sea - Weezer
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song* 


*For those who are interested: Hands Across America was an event which took place on Sunday May 25, 1986 in which approximately seven million people held hands in a human chain for fifteen minutes along a path across the continental United States. A theme song, entitled "Hands Across America," was played simultaneously on hundreds of radio stations at 3:00 p.m. Eastern time (noon Pacific time) to add to the festive atmosphere of the event. The song was written by Marc Blatte and John Carney, sung by Joe Cerisano and Sandy Farina with Toto as the backing band. (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hands_Across_America)


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 25, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> 1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
> 2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
> 3.Across the Sea - Weezer
> 4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
> 5. Across the Sea - Weezer



So I just noticed that I used a song that had already been used, so I am adding adding this to make up for it.

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 25, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*

7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits (One of my fave bands)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 25, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits (One of my fave bands)
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits 
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen
9. Cuts Across The Land - The Duke Spirit


----------



## mango (Sep 26, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen
9. Cuts Across The Land - The Duke Spirit 

*10. Write Your Name (Across My Heart) - Kenny Rogers*


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 26, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen
9. Cuts Across The Land - The Duke Spirit 
10. Write Your Name (Across My Heart) - Kenny Rogers
11. Come Across - Tilt


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 26, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen
9. Cuts Across The Land - The Duke Spirit 
10. Write Your Name (Across My Heart) - Kenny Rogers
11. Come Across - Tilt

12:Four Down And Twelve Across-George Strait


----------



## wrestlingguy (Sep 27, 2008)

1.Across the Great Divide - The Band
2.Across the Universe - The Beatles
3.Across the Sea - Weezer
4. Over the Mountain, Across the Sea - Johnnie & Joe
5. Madman Across The Water - Elton John
6. "Hands Across America" Theme song*
7. Ride Across The River - Dire Straits
8. Across The Border - Bruce Springsteen
9. Cuts Across The Land - The Duke Spirit
10. Write Your Name (Across My Heart) - Kenny Rogers
11. Come Across - Tilt
12:Four Down And Twelve Across-George Strait
13. Across the Wide Missouri - The Kingston Trio

*Next, songs with the word Arrythmia in the title. Just Kidding. How about songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.
Example - Patent Medicine by Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band*


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head


----------



## FayeDaniels (Sep 27, 2008)

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale


----------



## dragorat (Sep 27, 2008)

*1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3.Fire-Crazy world of Arthur Brown (There's an oldie for ya...lol)*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown

6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown

6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners

7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen


----------



## mango (Sep 27, 2008)

Songs from bands that have at least 4 words in the band's name.

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen 

*9. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen 
9. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers

10.Psycho - System Of A Down


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen 
9. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers
10.Psycho - System Of A Down

11. Come on Eileen - Dexie and the Midnight Runners (LOVE that song!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen 
9. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers
10.Psycho - System Of A Down
11. Come on Eileen - Dexie and the Midnight Runners (LOVE that song!)

12.A Portable Death Ray and a Sterile Claw Hammer - See You Next Tuesday


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

1. Patent Medicine - Dr. West's Medicine Show & Junk Band
2. Sophisticated Sideways Ponytail - Natalie Portman's Shaved Head
3. Step by step - New Kids on the Block
4. Jocasta - Noah and the Whale
5.Fire-Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
6.Casper's Dictum-The County Medical Examiners
7. Judy Blue Eyes- Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
8. Northern Whale - The Good, The Bad and The Queen
9. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers
10.Psycho - System Of A Down
11. Come on Eileen - Dexie and the Midnight Runners 
12.A Portable Death Ray and a Sterile Claw Hammer - See You Next Tuesday
13. Do It Again - Queens Of The Stone Age 

Hmm...

Disney Songs.. That been done yet? If not, song and film, unless thats against the rules, in which case I'm sure someone will come slap me upside the head and start a new topic. But for now!

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea	-Samuel E. Wright	- The Little Mermaid


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid

3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood

5.Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 27, 2008)

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective

8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 27, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective
8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo 
9. Reflection - Mulan


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective
8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo 
9. Reflection - Mulan
10. A Whole New World - Aladdin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective
8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo 
9. Reflection - Mulan
10. A Whole New World - Aladdin
11. You've Got a Friend In Me - Toy Story


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective
8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo
9. Reflection - Mulan
10. A Whole New World - Aladdin
11. You've Got a Friend In Me - Toy Story
12. This Is Halloween - Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## dragorat (Sep 28, 2008)

*NEXT: Disney song including movie title

1. What Time Is It - High School Musical 2
2. Under the Sea -Samuel E. Wright - The Little Mermaid
3.Trust In Me-The Jungle Book
4. Oo-De-Lally - Robin Hood
5. Everybody Wants To Be A Cat-The Aristocats
6. Go the Distance - Roger Bart - Hercules
7. Goodbye So Soon - Basil The Great Mouse Detective
8. When I See An Elephant Fly - Dumbo
9. Reflection - Mulan
10. A Whole New World - Aladdin
11. You've Got a Friend In Me - Toy Story
12. This Is Halloween - Nightmare Before Christmas
13. Somewhere Out There-An American Tail

Next....Artists in more than 1 band.Name the Artist & the bands

1,Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & the Eagles*


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles

2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band. Name the artist & the bands.

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band. Name the artist & the bands.

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band. Name the artist & the bands.

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer

5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band. Name the artist & the bands.

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.

7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 28, 2008)

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs

9.Max Cavalera(sp?)-Soulfly, The Cavalera Conspiracy


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs

9.Max Cavalera(sp?)-Soulfly, The Cavalera Conspiracy
10. Eric Clapton- ---The Yard Birds, Cream, Blind Faith


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs
9.Max Cavalera(sp?)-Soulfly, The Cavalera Conspiracy
10. Eric Clapton- ---The Yard Birds, Cream, Blind Faith

11.Mark Knopfler-Dire Straits,Mark Knopfler,The Notting Hillbillies


----------



## mango (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band.Name the Artist & the bands

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs
9.Max Cavalera(sp?)-Soulfly, The Cavalera Conspiracy
10. Eric Clapton- ---The Yard Birds, Cream, Blind Faith
11.Mark Knopfler-Dire Straits,Mark Knopfler,The Notting Hillbillies

*12. Dave Navarro - Jane's Addiction, Red Hot Chilli Peppers*


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

Artists in more than 1 band.Name the Artist & the bands

1.Timothy B.Schmidt-Coral Reefer Band & The Eagles
2.George Fisher-Cannibal Corpse,Paths Of Possession,Monstrosity,Dethklok.
3. Blake Sennett - Rilo Kiley & The Elected
4. Maynard James Keenan - Tool, A Perfect Circle, Puscifer
5.Chris Reifert-Abscess,Autopsy(defunct),Death(Defunct),Eat My Fuk,Doomed,The Ravenous.
6. Damon Albarn - Blur, Gorillaz, The Good, The Bad and The Queen.
7.Jack Owen (guitarist)-Deicide,Adrift
8. Jack White - The White Stripes, The Raconteurs
9.Max Cavalera(sp?)-Soulfly, The Cavalera Conspiracy
10. Eric Clapton- ---The Yard Birds, Cream, Blind Faith
11.Mark Knopfler-Dire Straits,Mark Knopfler,The Notting Hillbillies

12. Dave Navarro - Jane's Addiction, Red Hot Chilli Peppers
13. Jimmy Page---The Yard Birds, Led Zeppelin,The Firm
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: 38 SPECIAL
1. Hang On Loosely


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 28, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance

7. Chain Lightnin'


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance

7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance
7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling

9. Undercover Lover

Hiya SAS :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance
7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling

9. Undercover Lover
10. Somebody Like You
Hi Ya Chik:kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance
7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling
9. Undercover Lover
10. Somebody Like You

11. Fantasy Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance
7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling
9. Undercover Lover
10. Somebody Like You

11. Fantasy Girl
12.Stone Cold Believer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: .38 SPECIAL

1. Hold On Loosely
2. Caught Up In You
3. Back Where You Belong
4. If I'd Been the One
5. Rockin' Into the Night
6. Second Chance
7. Chain Lightnin'
8. Same Old Feeling
9. Undercover Lover
10. Somebody Like You
11. Fantasy Girl
12.Stone Cold Believer

13. Firestarter


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

*Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.*

1. Set On You - George Harrison


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 29, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> *Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.*
> 
> 1. Set On You - George Harrison



2. Imagine - John Lennon


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison 
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On)	- John Lennon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 29, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison 
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On)	- John Lennon

4. No No song - Ringo


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 29, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison 
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney 
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney


----------



## mango (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney
*
9. Mull of Kintyre - Paul McCartney*


----------



## dragorat (Sep 30, 2008)

*Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney

9. Mull of Kintyre - Paul McCartney
10.You're 16-Ringo*


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney
9. Mull of Kintyre - Paul McCartney
10.You're 16-Ringo 
11. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney


----------



## Pixelpops (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney
9. Mull of Kintyre - Paul McCartney
10.You're 16-Ringo
11. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
12. Nod Your Head - Paul McCartney


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

Name a song by one of the Beatles,(after the Beatles broke up) and who sang it.

1. Set On You - George Harrison
2. Imagine - John Lennon
3. Instant Karma! (We All Shine On) - John Lennon
4. No No song - Ringo
5. Photograph - Ringo Starr
6. All Those Years Ago - George Harrison
7. Live And Let Die - Paul McCartney
8. Dance Tonight - Paul McCartney
9. Mull of Kintyre - Paul McCartney
10.You're 16-Ringo
11. No More Lonely Nights - Paul McCartney
12. Nod Your Head - Paul McCartney
13. Cold Turkey - John Lennon 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos 

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos 

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos 

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire

3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos 

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 30, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!
9. Better With Time - Boney James & Bilal


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!
9. Better With Time - Boney James & Bilal
10. Street Life - The Crusaders feat. Randy Crawford (Wilton Felder on sax)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!
9. Better With Time - Boney James & Bilal
10. Street Life - The Crusaders feat. Randy Crawford (Wilton Felder on sax)
11. Bright Lights Big City - Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!
9. Better With Time - Boney James & Bilal
10. Street Life - The Crusaders feat. Randy Crawford (Wilton Felder on sax)
11. Bright Lights Big City - Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis

12. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (Clarence Clemons is the BOMB!)


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Vocal songs with cool sax solos

1. Urgent - Foreigner (sax solo by Junior Walker)
2. The Way You Move - Kenny G & Earth, Wind & Fire
3. Your Latest Trick - Dire Straits
4. What a Wonderful World - Kenny G & Louis Armstrong
5. Just The Way You Are - Billy Joel (solo by Phil Woods)
6. Love Changes Everything - Dave Koz & Brian McKnight
7. Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington, Jr. & Bill Withers
8. Careless Whisper - Wham!
9. Better With Time - Boney James & Bilal
10. Street Life - The Crusaders feat. Randy Crawford (Wilton Felder on sax)
11. Bright Lights Big City - Willie Nelson & Wynton Marsalis
12. Born to Run - Bruce Springsteen (Clarence Clemons is the BOMB!)
13. My One And Only Love - John Coltrane and Johnny Hartman 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets 

1. The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets 

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets 

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 1, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous quartets

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin

8. The Monkees


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 1, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin
8. The Monkees

9: Metallica


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin
8. The Monkees
9. Metallica 
10. John Coltrane Quartet (classic line up: Garrison, Jones, Tyner and Trane)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin
8. The Monkees
9. Metallica
10. John Coltrane Quartet (classic line up: Garrison, Jones, Tyner and Trane)
11. The Mamas and The Papas


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin
8. The Monkees
9. Metallica
10. John Coltrane Quartet (classic line up: Garrison, Jones, Tyner and Trane)
11. The Mamas and The Papas 
12. The Chiffons


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. The Four Tops
3. Alabama
4. MJQ (Modern Jazz Quartet)
5. Fourplay
6. Van Halen
7. Led Zeppelin
8. The Monkees
9. Metallica
10. John Coltrane Quartet (classic line up: Garrison, Jones, Tyner and Trane)
11. The Mamas and The Papas
12. The Chiffons
13. U2 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets 

1. Aerosmith


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. Cannonball Adderly Quintet


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K


----------



## intraultra (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K
9. New Kids on the Block


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K
9. New Kids on the Block

10: Saxon (hurrah for NWOBHM!)


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K
9. New Kids on the Block

10: Saxon (hurrah for NWOBHM!)
11. Guns N Roses


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K
9. New Kids on the Block
10: Saxon (hurrah for NWOBHM!)
11. Guns N Roses
12. Shenandoah


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous Quintets

1. Aerosmith
2. Journey
3. The Dave Clark Five
4. The Jackson Five
5. Westlife
6. The Spice Girls
7. Cannonball Adderly Quintet
8. Relient K
9. New Kids on the Block
10: Saxon (hurrah for NWOBHM!)
11. Guns N Roses
12. Shenandoah

13. Nsync


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bands with a female lead singer*

1. Heart - Ann Wilson


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bands with a female lead singer

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

Bands with a female lead singer

1. Heart - Ann Wilson

2.Girlschool - Enid Williams (i think)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bands with a female lead singer

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Bands with a female lead singer

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams

4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 2, 2008)

Bands with Female Lead Singers

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs

6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox

7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 3, 2008)

. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox

7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox
7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick
9. The Brand New Heavies - N'Dea Davenport


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox
7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick
9. The Brand New Heavies - N'Dea Davenport
10. 10,000 Maniacs - Natalie Merchant


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox
7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick
9. The Brand New Heavies - N'Dea Davenport
10. 10,000 Maniacs - Natalie Merchant

11. Arch Enemy - Angela Gossow


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 3, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox
7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick
9. The Brand New Heavies - N'Dea Davenport
10. 10,000 Maniacs - Natalie Merchant

11. Arch Enemy - Angela Gossow 
12. Vedera - kristen May


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2008)

1. Heart - Ann Wilson
2. Sugarland - Jennifer Nettles
3. Girlschool - Enid Williams
4. Dixie Chicks - Natalie Maines
5. The Bangles - Susannah Hoffs
6. Eurythmics - Annie Lennox
7. The Distillers - Brody Dalle
8. Jefferson Airplane--Grace Slick
9. The Brand New Heavies - N'Dea Davenport
10. 10,000 Maniacs - Natalie Merchant
11. Arch Enemy - Angela Gossow 
12. Vedera - kristen May 
13. Rufus featuring Chaka Khan 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements" 

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements" 

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles


2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles


2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey

3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath


----------



## dragorat (Oct 4, 2008)

*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 4, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am voting to change this category


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 5, 2008)

Is anyone else in favor of changing this category? 


NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 5, 2008)

Its fine with me if you want to pick a new category Maria go for it.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 5, 2008)

awww, come on.... we can do it! we're more than half way home!  

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC
8. Jean Terrell replaced Diana Ross in The Supremes


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC
8. Jean Terrell replaced Diana Ross in The Supremes
9. Alan Wilder replaced Vince Clarke in Depeche Mode


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC
8. Jean Terrell replaced Diana Ross in The Supremes
9. Alan Wilder replaced Vince Clarke in Depeche Mode
10. J.D. Fortune replaced Michael Hutchence in INXS


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC
8. Jean Terrell replaced Diana Ross in The Supremes
9. Alan Wilder replaced Vince Clarke in Depeche Mode
10. J.D. Fortune replaced Michael Hutchence in INXS
11. Larry Ramos replaced Jules Alexander in The Association
12. Gene Pearson replaced Buzzy McClain in The Cleftones


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Famous "replacements"

1. Billy Griffin - replaced Smokey Robinson in The Miracles
2. Steve Augeri replaced Steve Perry in Journey
3. Sammy Hagar replaced David Lee Roth in Van Halen
4. Ringo Starr replaced Pete Best as drummer for The Beatles
5. Ronny James Dio replaced Ozzy Osbourne in Black Sabbath
6. Jay Black replaced Jay Traynor in Jay & the Americans
7. Bon Scott replaced by Brian Johnson in AC/DC
8. Jean Terrell replaced Diana Ross in The Supremes
9. Alan Wilder replaced Vince Clarke in Depeche Mode
10. J.D. Fortune replaced Michael Hutchence in INXS
11. Larry Ramos replaced Jules Alexander in The Association
12. Gene Pearson replaced Buzzy McClain in The Cleftones
13. Joey Robinson Jr. replaced Guy O'Brien as "Master Gee" in The Sugar Hill Gang 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love 

1. Hall & Oats


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love 

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love 

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 6, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love
> 
> 1. Hall & Oats
> 2. Frankie & The Fashions
> 3. Pink



4. Audubon Jazz Explosion


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love 

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink 
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff
8. The Delfonics
9. Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff
8. The Delfonics
9. Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes
10. Chubby Checker


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff
8. The Delfonics
9. Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes
10. Chubby Checker
11. Philly Pops


----------



## intraultra (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff
8. The Delfonics
9. Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes
10. Chubby Checker
11. Philly Pops
12. Dead Milkmen

whoever picked this is pretty cool


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Bands/musicians from The City of Brotherly Love

1. Hall & Oats
2. Frankie & The Fashions
3. Pink
4. Audubon Jazz Explosion
5. Boyz II Men
6. Grover Washington, Jr.
7. Will Smith & DJ Jazzy Jeff
8. The Delfonics
9. Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes
10. Chubby Checker
11. Philly Pops
12. Dead Milkmen
13. The Stylistics


Other groups that I found from Philadelphia
Brenda & The Tabulations
Danny & The Juniors
The Dovells
The Orlons
The Sapphires
The Silhouettes
Wolfpac


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 6, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8.Creed-2002


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8.Creed-2002
9.Chicago- 1986


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8.Creed-2002
9.Chicago- 1986
10. Bee Gees 1980


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8.Creed-2002
9.Chicago- 1986
10. Bee Gees 1980
11. The Eagles - 1996


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8. Creed-2002
9. Chicago- 1986
10. Bee Gees 1980
11. The Eagles - 1996
12. Backstreet Boys 2001


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: The American Music Award for Favorite Pop/Rock Band/Duo/Group and Year (*if you know)

1. Fleetwood Mac - 1978, 2003
2. Red Hot Chili Peppers-2006
3. Air Supply - 1982
4. Red Hot Chilli Peppers - 2006
5. Gladys Knight & The Pips - 1975
6. The Carpenters - 1974
7. C&C Music Factory - 1992
8. Creed-2002
9. Chicago- 1986
10. Bee Gees 1980
11. The Eagles - 1996
12. Backstreet Boys 2001
13. Gloria Estefan and the Miami Sound Machine 1989


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies


----------



## mango (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies

*7. Graceland*


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years
9. Bridge Over Troubled Water


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years
9. Bridge Over Troubled Water
10. The Sounds of Silence


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years
9. Bridge Over Troubled Water
10. The Sounds of Silence

11. 59th Street Bridge (Feelin' Groovy)


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years
9. Bridge Over Troubled Water
10. The Sounds of Silence

11. 59th Street Bridge (Feelin' Groovy)
12. Scarborough Fair


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen: Paul Simon (with or without Garfunkel)

1. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover (without)
2. You Can Call Me Al
3. Me and Julio (down by the schoolyard)
4. Mrs. Robinson
5. Boy in the bubble
6. Under African Skies
7. Graceland
8. Still Crazy After All These Years
9. Bridge Over Troubled Water
10. The Sounds of Silence
11. 59th Street Bridge (Feelin' Groovy)
12. Scarborough Fair

13. The Boxer


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

wooops disregard this


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

heh heh...I want to party with YOU!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 8, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love
9. Dr. Feelgood


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love
9. Dr. Feelgood
10. Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 9, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love
9. Dr. Feelgood
10. Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)

11. Ain't no way


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love
9. Dr. Feelgood
10. Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)
11. Ain't no way 
12. I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You)


----------



## frankman (Oct 10, 2008)

Aretha Franklin Songs

1. Respect
2. Chain of Fools
3. Jump To It
4. (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman
5. Don't Play That Song (You Lied)
6. I Say a Little Prayer
7. Rock Steady
8. Freeway of Love
9. Dr. Feelgood
10. Until You Come Back to Me (That's What I'm Gonna Do)
11. Ain't no way 
12. I Never Loved a Man (The Way I Love You)

13 THINK

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 10, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 10, 2008)

Eels have songs???  :doh:


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 10, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man
3. I Need Some Sleep


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Eels have songs???  :doh:



I have never heard of the group, but looked the songs up on ITunes... Not really my type of music though.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man
3. I Need Some Sleep
4. Fresh Feeling


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

This really doesn't seem to be a popular group....


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 11, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man
3. I Need Some Sleep
4. Fresh Feeling
5. Beautiful Freaks


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man
3. I Need Some Sleep
4. Fresh Feeling
5. Beautiful Freaks
6. Hey Man (Now You're Really Living)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

Next: Eels songs

1. Novocaine for the Soul
2. A Most Unpleasant Man
3. I Need Some Sleep
4. Fresh Feeling
5. Beautiful Freaks
6. Hey Man (Now You're Really Living)
7. Saturday Morning
8. Love of the Loveless
9. Trouble with Dreams
10. Railroad Man
11. I'm Going to Stop Pretending That I Didn't Break Your Heart	
12. In the Yard, Behind the Church	
13. Losing Streak	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer	*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer 

2. Hit me baby one more time


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 11, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer 
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer 
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)

8. Dear Diary


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)
8. Dear Diary

9. Sometimes


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)
8. Dear Diary

9. Sometimes
10. Why Should I Be Sad


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)
8. Dear Diary

9. Sometimes
10. Why Should I Be Sad
11. Break the Ice


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)
8. Dear Diary
9. Sometimes
10. Why Should I Be Sad
11. Break the Ice

12. Soda Pop


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Britney Spears

1. Womanizer
2. Hit me baby one more time
3. (You Drive Me) Crazy
4. Gimme More
5. Oops, I Did It Again
6. Born to Make You Happy
7. E Mail My Heart (truly, poetry for the ages!)
8. Dear Diary
9. Sometimes
10. Why Should I Be Sad
11. Break the Ice
12. Soda Pop
13. Toy Soldier


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More*


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers
9. All I Want to Do


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 15, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers
9. All I Want to Do
10. Mean Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers
9. All I Want to Do
10. Mean Girls
11. Come On Get Higher


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers
9. All I Want to Do
10. Mean Girls
11. Come On Get Higher

12. Very Last Country Song


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: SUGARLAND

1. Something More
2. Stay
3. Everyday America
4. Baby Girl
5. Already Gone
6. Who Says You Can't Go Home (with Jon Bon Jovi)
7. Life In a Northern Town
8. April Showers
9. All I Want to Do
10. Mean Girls
11. Come On Get Higher
12. Very Last Country Song
13. Take Me As I Am	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers	*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 17, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

BAKER'S DOZEN: Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons

4. Haunted Town - Lordi


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Halloween songs


1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## intraultra (Oct 18, 2008)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 18, 2008)

Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter
9. Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter
9. Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Twilight Zone - Neil Norman


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 19, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Halloween Songs
> 
> 1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
> 2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
> ...



11. Trick Or Treat - Nekromantix


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter
9. Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Twilight Zone - Neil Norman 
11. Trick Or Treat - Nekromantix
12. Halloween Songs

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter
9. Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Twilight Zone - Neil Norman 
11. Trick Or Treat - Nekromantix
12. The Munster's Theme - Jack Marshall


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 19, 2008)

1. Monster Mash - Bobby "Boris" Pickett & The Crypt-Kickers
2. Clap For The Wolf Man--The Guess Who
3. Haunted House - Jumpin' Gene Simmons
4. Haunted Town - Lordi
5. Purple People Eater - Sheb Wooley
6. Welcome to My Nightmare - Alice Cooper
7. Do They Know It's Hallowe'en? - North American Hallowe'en Prevention Initiative
8. Theme (From "Halloween") - John Carpenter
9. Bad Moon Rising-Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Twilight Zone - Neil Norman
11. Trick Or Treat - Nekromantix
12. The Munster's Theme - Jack Marshall
13. DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince - "Nightmare On My Street" 

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner - Titanic


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 19, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 20, 2008)

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 20, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun 
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun 
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing

8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun 
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing 
8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever 
9 What Time is It - High School Musical 2


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing
8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever
9 What Time is It - High School Musical 2
10. I'm Alright--Caddy Shack


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing
8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever
9 What Time is It - High School Musical 2
10. I'm Alright--Caddy Shack

11. Looking Through The Eyes Of Love - Maureen McGovern - Ice Castles *LOVE that movie!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing
8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever
9 What Time is It - High School Musical 2
10. I'm Alright--Caddy Shack

11. Looking Through The Eyes Of Love - Maureen McGovern - Ice Castles *LOVE that movie!
OOHHH Me too Chikie.
12. Footloose---Footloose


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

Next - Top 40 songs from famous movies - name the song & movie it came from.

1. My Heart Will Go On - Titanic
2. Circle of Life - The Lion King
3. Don't You Forget About Me- The Breakfast Club
4. You're the One That I Want - Grease
5. Eye Of The Tiger-Rocky lll
6. Take My Breath Away - Top Gun
7. Hungry Eyes - Dirty Dancing
8. Kiss From A Rose - Batman Forever
9 What Time is It - High School Musical 2
10. I'm Alright--Caddy Shack

11. Looking Through The Eyes Of Love - Maureen McGovern - Ice Castles *LOVE that movie!
OOHHH Me too Chikie.
12. Footloose---Footloose
13. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain	- Guns N' Roses*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this) **This works too 
8. Harvest Moon - Neil Young


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this) **This works too
8. Harvest Moon - Neil Young 
9. September - Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this) **This works too
8. Harvest Moon - Neil Young 
9. September - Earth Wind & Fire
10. When All Is Said and Done - ABBA


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this) **This works too
8. Harvest Moon - Neil Young 
9. September - Earth Wind & Fire
10. When All Is Said and Done - ABBA
11. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 22, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)

1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
3. Falling Leaves - John Denver
4. California Dreaming- The Mama's and the Papa's
5. Leaves In the River - Sea Wolf
6. Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett or The Misfits
7. September Morn - Neil Diamond (I hope Sept. is not too close to summer for this) **This works too
8. Harvest Moon - Neil Young
9. September - Earth Wind & Fire
10. When All Is Said and Done - ABBA
11. Wake Me Up When September Ends - Green Day
12. Autumn In New York - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

wrestlingguy said:


> NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Autumn songs (anything associated with Autumn, October, November, harvest, etc)
> 
> 1. November Rain - Guns N' Roses
> 2. We Gather Together To Ask The Lord's Blessing--A hymn for Thanksgiving from the 1600's
> ...



13. Forever Autumn - Jeff Wayne, Gary Osborne and Paul Vigrass

*Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title*

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water	- elton John


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water	- Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins

5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 22, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC


----------



## mango (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC 

*9. Spirit on the Water - Bob Dylan*


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC
9. Spirit on the Water - Bob Dylan
10. Agua De Beber (Water To Drink) - Antônio Carlos Jobim


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC
9. Spirit on the Water - Bob Dylan
10. Agua De Beber (Water To Drink) - Antônio Carlos Jobim
11. Splash Waterfalls - Abdul Raoof, Bruno Speight, Roddy Smith & Unwrapped


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC
9. Spirit on the Water - Bob Dylan
10. Agua De Beber (Water To Drink) - Antônio Carlos Jobim
11. Splash Waterfalls - Abdul Raoof, Bruno Speight, Roddy Smith & Unwrapped
12. Blackwater---The Doobie Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Next Baker's Dozen-Songs with the word 'Water' in the title

1. Water Of Love - Dire Straits
2. Madman Across the Water - Elton John
3. Wade In The Water - Traditional
4. Muddy Water - Trace Adkins
5. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
6. Bridge Over Troubled Water - Simon & Garfunkel
7. Holy Water - Big and Rich
8. Waterfalls - TLC
9. Spirit on the Water - Bob Dylan
10. Agua De Beber (Water To Drink) - Antônio Carlos Jobim
11. Splash Waterfalls - Abdul Raoof, Bruno Speight, Roddy Smith & Unwrapped
12. Blackwater---The Doobie Brothers
13. Cadent Waterfalls	- Kevin Wood	


*NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry*


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour

3. More than a feeling - Boston


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour

3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses

5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## John12 (Oct 23, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse

6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## frankman (Oct 23, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith

7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith

7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey

9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer (I've got tons of songs I airguitar to-I'm such a dork)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 23, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey
9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer 
10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 24, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey
9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer
10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
11. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 24, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey
9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer
10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
11. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix
12. Selkies: The Endless Obsession - Between the Buried and Me


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey
9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer
10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
11. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix
12. Jessica - Allman Brothers Band


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2008)

Songs that you like to play Air Guitar to:

1. Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry
2. Cult Of Personality--Living Colour
3. More than a feeling - Boston
4. Sweet Child of Mine---GunsNRoses
5. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
6. Love in an Elevator - Aerosmith
7. AC/DC - A Whole Lot of Rosie
8. Any Way You Want It - Journey
9. Seasons In The Abyss - Slayer
10. Summer of '69 - Bryan Adams
11. Manic Depression - Jimi Hendrix
12. Selkies: The Endless Obsession - Between the Buried and Me
13. Jessica - Allman Brothers Band 


**Swamptoad you are actually #13.... so you get to pick the next category


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm gonna jump in since this was all the way back at the bottom of page 3....I'm sure Swampy won't mind 

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2.Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist
> 
> 1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
> 2.Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream



3. Apache - The Shadows (My god this band's incredible.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 26, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2.Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream 
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2.Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream 
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream 
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. Heart Break Hotel - Elvis Presley


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

george83 said:


> Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist
> 
> 1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
> 2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
> ...



Heartbreak Hotel actually came out in 1956.


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

**LJ is right George... Sorry

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
10. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> Heartbreak Hotel actually came out in 1956.



damn you lol!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
10. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
11. In A Gadda Da Vida---Iron Butterfly


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
10. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
11. In A Gadda Da Vida---Iron Butterfly
12. Crying In The Chapel - Elvis Presley

There you go that one came out in the 60's


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock and Roll Favorites of the 60's - you pick song and artist

1. Bad Moon Rising - Credence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine Of Your Love--Cream
3. Apache - The Shadows
4. Mr. Tambourine Man - The Byrds
5. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
6. Light My Fire - The Doors
7. 96 Tears - ? and the Mysterians
8. White Rabbit - Jefferson Airplane
9. (I Can't Get No) Satisfaction - The Rolling Stones
10. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
11. In A Gadda Da Vida---Iron Butterfly
12. Crying In The Chapel - Elvis Presley
13. Piece of My Heart - Janis Joplin


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Next Baker's dozen: 1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Oct 27, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 1980's POP Songs
> 
> 1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
> 2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
> 3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen



4. Thriller - Michael Jackson


----------



## John12 (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen 
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson 

5. Take On Me - Aha


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

John12 said:


> 1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
> 2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
> 3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen
> 4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
> 5. Take On Me - Aha



6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 27, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen 
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson 
5. Take On Me - Aha 
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 28, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen 
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson 
5. Take On Me - Aha 
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Taken In - Mike & The Mechanics


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 28, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
5. Take On Me - Aha
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Taken In - Mike & The Mechanics

9. STill - Commodores


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 28, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
5. Take On Me - Aha
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Taken In - Mike & The Mechanics

9. STill - Commodores
10. Walking On Sunshine--Katrina And The Waves


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> 1980's POP Songs
> 
> 1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
> 2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
> ...



11. Especially For You - Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 28, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
5. Take On Me - Aha
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Taken In - Mike & The Mechanics
9. STill - Commodores
10. Walking On Sunshine--Katrina And The Waves 

11. Especially For You - Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan
12. Faith - George Michael


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2008)

1980's POP Songs

1. Like a Virgin - Madonna
2. Safety Dance- Men Without Hats
3. Dancing In the Dark - Bruce Springsteen
4. Thriller - Michael Jackson
5. Take On Me - Aha
6. Come On Eileen - Dexys' Midnight Runners
7. Girls Just Want to Have Fun - Cyndi Lauper
8. Taken In - Mike & The Mechanics
9. STill - Commodores
10. Walking On Sunshine--Katrina And The Waves
11. Especially For You - Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan
12. Faith - George Michael 
13. Careless Whisper - Wham 

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN 

1990s Rap Jams: 

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams: 

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J 
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 29, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love
9. Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z


----------



## John12 (Oct 30, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love
9. Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z

10. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix a Lot


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 30, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love
9. Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z
10. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix a Lot
11. It's Like That - Run-DMC vs Jason Nevins


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love
9. Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z
10. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix a Lot
11. It's Like That - Run-DMC vs Jason Nevins
12. Keep Ya Head Up - Tupac


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

1990s Rap Jams:

1. Mama Said Knock You Out - LL Cool J
2. U Can't Touch This - MC Hammer
3. Gin And Juice- Snoop Dogg
4. The Choice Is Yours - Black Sheep
5. Jump Around - House Of Pain
6. Bonita Applebum - A Tribe Called Quest
7. The Humpty Dance - Digital Underground
8. It's A Shame - Monie Love
9. Hard Knock Life - Jay-Z
10. Baby Got Back - Sir Mix a Lot
11. It's Like That - Run-DMC vs Jason Nevins
12. Keep Ya Head Up - Tupac
13. Now That We Found Love - Heavy D & The Boyz	


*NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge	*


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 30, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Wookalai (Oct 31, 2008)

(see below, my 2nd post, still awkward)


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane


----------



## Wookalai (Oct 31, 2008)

Still learning. Steep curve.

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter



**Wookalai - glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Wookalai (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles


Thanks mariac, very nice to be here.


----------



## Pixelpops (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles
9. She's Gone - Hall and Oates


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles
9. She's Gone - Hall and Oates
10. Pick Up The Peices - Average White Band


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles
9. She's Gone - Hall and Oates
10. Pick Up The Pieces - Average White Band
11. Sideshow - Blue Magic


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles
9. She's Gone - Hall and Oates
10. Pick Up The Pieces - Average White Band
11. Sideshow - Blue Magic
12. Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the Alantic Soul/ Atlantic Records Label

1. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
2. Killing Me Softly - Roberta Flack
3. In the Midnight Hour - Wilson Pickett
4. I'll Be Around - The Spinners
5. My Favorite Things - John Coltrane
6. Hard to Handle - Otis Redding
7. Patches - Clarence Carter
8. Come Rain or Come Shine - Ray Charles
9. She's Gone - Hall and Oates
10. Pick Up The Pieces - Average White Band
11. Sideshow - Blue Magic
12. Chain Of Fools - Aretha Franklin
13. I'm Still Waiting - Patti Labelle & The Bluebelles	


*NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt	*


----------



## Wookalai (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 31, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin
4. Tain't Noboody's Bizness If I Do--Bessie Smith


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

**Happy Halloween, Sugar


NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin
4. Tain't Noboody's Bizness If I Do--Bessie Smith
5. Tired of My Tears - Susan Tedeschi


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin
4. Tain't Noboody's Bizness If I Do--Bessie Smith
5. Tired of My Tears - Susan Tedeschi
6. Five Long Years - Ike & Tina Turner


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 1, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin
4. Tain't Noboody's Bizness If I Do--Bessie Smith
5. Tired of My Tears - Susan Tedeschi
6. Five Long Years - Ike & Tina Turner
7. Back to the River - Susan Tedeschi	
8. Hound Dog - Big Mama Thornton


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Blues Ladies

1. Love Me Like a Man - Bonnie Raitt
2. At Last - Etta James
3. Nobody Knows the Way I Feel This Morning - Aretha Franklin
4. Tain't Noboody's Bizness If I Do--Bessie Smith
5. Tired of My Tears - Susan Tedeschi
6. Five Long Years - Ike & Tina Turner
7. Back to the River - Susan Tedeschi 
8. Hound Dog - Big Mama Thornton
9. St. Louis Blues - Bessie Smith, Louis Armstrong & The Louis Armstrong Orchestra	
10. Kozmic Blues - Janis Joplin	
11. Crazy Blues - Mamie Smith	
12. Bo-Weavil Blues - Ma Rainey	
13. Fine and Mellow - Alberta Hunter	


*NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith

3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band

6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins


----------



## John12 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins

8. Angel - Aerosmith


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins

8. Angel - Aerosmith
9. Love Will Keep Us Alive--The Eagles


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins
8. Angel - Aerosmith
9. Love Will Keep Us Alive--The Eagles
10. Fearless - Pink Floyd


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins
8. Angel - Aerosmith
9. Love Will Keep Us Alive--The Eagles
10. Fearless - Pink Floyd
11. I Do (Cherish You) - Mark Wills


----------



## george83 (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins
8. Angel - Aerosmith
9. Love Will Keep Us Alive--The Eagles
10. Fearless - Pink Floyd
11. I Do (Cherish You) - Mark Wills

12. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

Your Favorite song

1. My Maria - Brooks & Dunn
2. Dream On - Aerosmith
3. Addicted to love -Robert Palmer
4. Crazy - Gnarls Barkley
5.Soulshine--The Allman Brothers Band
6. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
7. Swing - Trace Adkins
8. Angel - Aerosmith
9. Love Will Keep Us Alive--The Eagles
10. Fearless - Pink Floyd
11. I Do (Cherish You) - Mark Wills
12. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
13. Never Loved Before - Alan Jackson and Martina McBride	

*
NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart*


----------



## mango (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
*
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses*


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone


----------



## intraultra (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco


----------



## intraultra (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
9. Thanks a Lot - Neko Case


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
9. Thanks a Lot - Neko Case
10. Thanksgiving Song - Mary Chapin Carpenter


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 4, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
9. Thanks a Lot - Neko Case
10. Thanksgiving Song - Mary Chapin Carpenter
11. Mom and Daddy Thanks Again -- Ricky Skaggs


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
9. Thanks a Lot - Neko Case
10. Thanksgiving Song - Mary Chapin Carpenter
11. Mom and Daddy Thanks Again -- Ricky Skaggs
12. Be Thankful for What You Got - William DeVaughn


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT: Songs with any form of the word "thank (s)"

1. Thanks for the Memory - Rod Stewart
2. Thank God It's Friday - Love & Kisses
3. Thank You (Faletin Me Be Mice Elf Again) - Sly & the Family Stone
4. Thanks for the Killer Game of Crisco Twister - Minus the Bear
5. Thank You - Dido
6. The Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sander
7. Thank You For Being A Friend--Andrew Gold
8. I Constantly Thank God for Esteban - Panic! At the Disco
9. Thanks a Lot - Neko Case
10. Thanksgiving Song - Mary Chapin Carpenter
11. Mom and Daddy Thanks Again -- Ricky Skaggs
12. Be Thankful for What You Got - William DeVaughn
13. Thankful---Kelly Clarkson

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Los Lonely Boys
1. Heaven


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Los Lonely Boys

1. Heaven
2. Staying With Me


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Los Lonely Boys

1. Heaven
2. Staying With Me
3. More Than Love


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Los Lonely Boys
> 
> 1. Heaven
> 2. Staying With Me
> 3. More Than Love



whoa this doesn't seem to be very popular so I'll change the category if that's alright since I picked the one that isn't moving.
NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
> 1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses



I am not a fan of metal bands so I don't have a favorite


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:


1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains 
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:


1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla
8. Back In Black--AC/DC


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:
> 
> 
> 1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
> ...



9. Hell Awaits - Slayer

Whoops,how'd I miss THIS!?


----------



## mango (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:

1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla
8. Back In Black--AC/DC
9. Hell Awaits - Slayer

*10. How the Gods Kill - Danzig*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:

1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla
8. Back In Black--AC/DC
9. Hell Awaits - Slayer
*10. How the Gods Kill - Danzig*
11. Unsung - Helmet


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:

1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla
8. Back In Black--AC/DC
9. Hell Awaits - Slayer
10. How the Gods Kill - Danzig
11. Unsung - Helmet
12. F***ing Hostile - Pantera


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT BAKERS DOZEN: Your favorite metal band songs:

1. Sweet Child Of Mine---Guns N Roses
2. 18 and Life - Skid Row
3. Enter Sandman--Metallica
4. No More Tears - Ozzy Osbourne
5. Paradise City--Guns N Roses
6. Rooster - Alice in Chains
7. Modern Day Cowboy - Tesla
8. Back In Black--AC/DC
9. Hell Awaits - Slayer
10. How the Gods Kill - Danzig
11. Unsung - Helmet
12. F***ing Hostile - Pantera
13. Shake Me - Cinderella 


*NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa	*


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

** Hi ya, Sugar


NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

***Hi Maria 
NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah


----------



## John12 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah

5. Real Love - Mary J Blige


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah

5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 8, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 9, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown
9. Paper Thin - MC Lyte


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 9, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown
9. Paper Thin - MC Lyte
10. Paper Planes - M.I.A.


----------



## mango (Nov 9, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown
9. Paper Thin - MC Lyte
10. Paper Planes - M.I.A.
*
11. Buffalo Stance - Neneh Cherry*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown
9. Paper Thin - MC Lyte
10. Paper Planes - M.I.A.

11. Buffalo Stance - Neneh Cherry
12. Lip Gloss - Lil Mama


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 10, 2008)

NEXT: First Ladies of Hip Hop

1. Push It - Salt-N-Pepa
2. Creep---TLC
3. Doo Wop (That Thing) - Lauryn Hill
4. Unity- Queen Latifah
5. Real Love - Mary J Blige
6. Funkdafied--DaBrat
7. Daddy's Little Girl - Nikki D.
8. Fallin--Foxy Brown
9. Paper Thin - MC Lyte
10. Paper Planes - M.I.A.
11. Buffalo Stance - Neneh Cherry
12. Lip Gloss - Lil Mama
13. Freak Like Me - Adina Howard

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations_ "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."_


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 10, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## runnerman (Nov 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.
> 
> 1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
> 2. Brick House - The Commodores
> ...



8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 11, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips
8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks
9. I'll Be There - The Jackson 5


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips
8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks
9. I'll Be There - The Jackson 5
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men


----------



## John12 (Nov 11, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips
8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks
9. I'll Be There - The Jackson 5
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men

11."I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)" - The Four Tops


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips
8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks
9. I'll Be There - The Jackson 5
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men

11."I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)" - The Four Tops
12. Dancing In The Street--Martha Reeves& The Vandellas


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 11, 2008)

Next up - Motown Groups, and one of their greatest hits. There's a catch, though, as each group can only be mentioned one time.

1. Stop In The Name Of Love- Dianna Ross & The Supremes
2. Brick House - The Commodores
3. Heard It Through The Grape Vine-- Marvin Gaye
4. Superstition - Stevie Wonder
5. Tears Of A Clown--Smokey Robinson and The Miracles
6. Get Ready - The Temptations "I never met a girl that makes me feel the way that you do, you're alright."
7. Neither One of Us (Wants to Be the First to Say Goodbye) - Gladys Knight & The Pips
8. Keep on Truckin' (Baby) -- Eddie Kendricks
9. I'll Be There - The Jackson 5
10. On Bended Knee - Boyz II Men

11."I Can't Help Myself (Sugar Pie, Honey Bunch)" - The Four Tops
12. Dancing In The Street--Martha Reeves& The Vandellas
13. My Guy - Mary Wells 


*NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS*

1. I Want a Love I Can See


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 11, 2008)

*NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS*

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5.The Way You Do The Things You Do


----------



## Wookalai (Nov 11, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5.The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint to Proud to Beg


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5.The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5.The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 12, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5.The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything
9. I Can't Get Next to You


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5. The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything
9. I Can't Get Next to You
10. Treat Her Like a Lady


----------



## John12 (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5. The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything
9. I Can't Get Next to You
10. Treat Her Like a Lady

11. Get Ready


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5. The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything
9. I Can't Get Next to You
10. Treat Her Like a Lady
11. Get Ready
12. Beauty is Only Skin Deep


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 14, 2008)

NEXT: THE TEMPTATIONS

1. I Want a Love I Can See
2. My Girl
3. Just My Imagination ( Running Away With Me )
4. I Wish It Would Rain
5. The Way You Do The Things You Do
6. Aint too Proud to Beg
7. Papa Was a Rollin' Stone
8. You're My Everything
9. I Can't Get Next to You
10. Treat Her Like a Lady
11. Get Ready
12. Beauty is Only Skin Deep
13. Psychedelic Shack

*Next up - the 60's British Invasion*

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

*Next up - the 60's British Invasion*

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 14, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 14, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love


----------



## mango (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love

*8. The Troggs - Wild Thing*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
8. The Troggs - Wild Thing
9. The Who - My Generation


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
8. The Troggs - Wild Thing
9. The Who - My Generation
10. Lola--The Kinks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
8. The Troggs - Wild Thing
9. The Who - My Generation
10. Lola--The Kinks
11. Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is A Season) - The Byrds


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
8. The Troggs - Wild Thing
9. The Who - My Generation
10. Lola--The Kinks
11. Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is A Season) - The Byrds
12. Bus Stop--The Hollies


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

Next up - the 60's British Invasion

1. The Searchers - Needles & Pins
2. For Your Love - The Yardbirds
3. I Want to Hold Your Hand - The Beatles
4. I'm Into Something Good - Herman's Hermits
5. The Animals - House of the Rising Sun
6. Time of The Season--The Zombies
7. Cream - Sunshine of Your Love
8. The Troggs - Wild Thing
9. The Who - My Generation
10. Lola--The Kinks
11. Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is A Season) - The Byrds
12. Bus Stop--The Hollies
13. You Don't Have to Say You Love Me - Dusty Springfield	


*NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas*


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas
7. The Restroom Door Said, "Gentleman"


----------



## John12 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas
7. The Restroom Door Said, "Gentleman"

8. What if Eminem Did Jingle Bells?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas
7. The Restroom Door Said, "Gentleman"
8. What if Eminem Did Jingle Bells?
9. O Come All Ye Grateful Dead-Heads


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas
7. The Restroom Door Said, "Gentleman"
8. What if Eminem Did Jingle Bells?
9. O Come All Ye Grateful Dead-Heads
10. Yellow Snow! Yellow Snow! Yellow Snow!	
11. We Wish You Weren't Living With Us	
12. Carol of the Bartenders


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from Bob Rivers

1. The Twelve Pains of Christmas
2. Osama Got Run Over By a Reindeer
3. Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire
4. Wreck the Malls
5. White Trash Christmas
6. I'll Be Stoned For Christmas
7. The Restroom Door Said, "Gentleman"
8. What if Eminem Did Jingle Bells?
9. O Come All Ye Grateful Dead-Heads
10. Yellow Snow! Yellow Snow! Yellow Snow! 
11. We Wish You Weren't Living With Us 
12. Carol of the Bartenders
13. A Visit from St. Nicholson	


*NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May*


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Nov 19, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May 
2. Handbags & Gladrags


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May 
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest


----------



## george83 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest

4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

**Hi Sugar!! :wubu:

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart Hi Maria :wubu:

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind
8. Some Guys Have All The Luck


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart 

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind
8. Some Guys Have All The Luck
9. Every Picture Tells a Story


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind
8. Some Guys Have All The Luck
9. Every Picture Tells a Story
10. Twisting The Night Away


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind
8. Some Guys Have All The Luck
9. Every Picture Tells a Story
10. Twisting The Night Away
11. Tonight's the Night


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 21, 2008)

NEXT: Rod Stewart

1. Maggie May
2. Handbags & Gladrags
3. The First Cut Is the Deepest
4. Do Ya Think I'm Sexy
5. Sailing
6. You're In My Heart
7. Mandolin Wind
8. Some Guys Have All The Luck
9. Every Picture Tells a Story
10. Twisting The Night Away
11. Tonight's the Night
12. Two Shades of Blue
13. Hot Legs



** NEXT PERSON PLEASE PICK A NEW CATEGORY **


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## WillSpark (Nov 22, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 22, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 23, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Nov 24, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 24, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 25, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste

8. Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 27, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste
8. Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom
9. Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste
8. Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom
9. Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant

10. Whip it *whip it GUUD!* - Devo


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste
8. Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom
9. Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant
10. Whip it *whip it GUUD!* - Devo
11. Macarena - Los del Río	
12. MMMBop	- Hanson


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

One Hit Wonders.

1. Achy Breaky Heart - Billy Ray Cyrus
2. Crank Dat - Soulja Boy
3. Come on Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners
4. Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
5. 99 Luftballons - Nena
6. Car Wash - Rose Royce
7. One Tin Soldier - The Original Caste
8. Montego Bay - Bobby Bloom
9. Electric Avenue - Eddie Grant
10. Whip it *whip it GUUD!* - Devo
11. Macarena - Los del Río
12. MMMBop - Hanson

13. Tootsee Roll - 69 Boyz


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood

5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## intraultra (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley 
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley 
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul 
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 27, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley 
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul 
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks
9. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks
9. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon

10. Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake


----------



## mango (Nov 28, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks
9. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake

*11. Walking In The Rain - Oran 'Juice' Jones*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 28, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks
9. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake
11. Walking In The Rain - Oran 'Juice' Jones

12. Lyin' Eyes - Eagles


----------



## Twilley (Nov 28, 2008)

Songs about Infidelity

1. Whoever's in New England - Reba McIntyre
2. Cheater, Cheater - Joey and Rory
3. F#@k It (I Don't Want You Back) - Emon
4. before he cheats-carrie underwood
5. When I think about Cheating - Gretchen Wilson
6. Does He Love You? - Rilo Kiley
7. Me and Mrs. Jones - Billy Paul
8. The Thunder Rolls-Garth Brooks
9. 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover - Paul Simon
10. Cry me a river - Justin Timberlake
11. Walking In The Rain - Oran 'Juice' Jones
12. Lyin' Eyes - Eagles
13. Reptile- Nine Inch Nails
_________________________________________________________________

-Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 28, 2008)

-Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 28, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 28, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 29, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey	- Mamma Mia!


----------



## intraultra (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease

7. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical
8. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds
9. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical
8. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds
9. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray
10. You're the One that I want - Grease


----------



## george83 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical
8. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds
9. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray
10. You're the One that I want - Grease

11. She Caught the Katy - The Blue Brothers


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical
8. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds
9. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray
10. You're the One that I want - Grease
11. She Caught the Katy - The Blue Brothers 
12. Good Morning Baltimore	Hairspray


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Next: Favorite Song from a Musical

1) The Time Warp- The Rocky Horror Picture Show
2) Seasons of Love - RENT
3. Sunrise, Sunset - Fiddler on the Roof (Used it in our own wedding)
4. Origins of Love -Hedwig and the Angry Inch
5. Honey, Honey - Mamma Mia!
6. Summer Nights - Grease
7. Fabulous - High School Musical
8. Forever Autumn - The War Of The Worlds
9. You Can't Stop The Beat - Hairspray
10. You're the One that I want - Grease
11. She Caught the Katy - The Blue Brothers 
12. Good Morning Baltimore Hairspray
13. Super Trouper - Mamma Mia


*NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs*

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken **(I love this song, but my favorite version is the duet with Kenny Rogers and Wynonna Judd)**
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken 
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood

4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard


----------



## Pixelpops (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken 
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall


----------



## Pixelpops (Dec 1, 2008)

Doubled posted by accident, and I don't know how to delete it.. sorry


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken 
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall

6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall

6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall

6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall
6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds
9. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - The Springsteen Version


----------



## Twilley (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall
6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds
9. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - The Springsteen Version
10. The Nutcracker Suite- Tchaikovsky


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall
6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds
9. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - The Springsteen Version
10. The Nutcracker Suite- Tchaikovsky 
11. Little Drummer Boy-David Bowie/Bing Crosby


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall
6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds
9. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - The Springsteen Version
10. The Nutcracker Suite- Tchaikovsky 
11. Little Drummer Boy-David Bowie/Bing Crosby
12. Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Your Favorite Winter Holiday Songs

1. Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee
2. Mary Did You Know--Clay Aiken
3. Do You Hear What I Hear - Carrie Underwood
4. I Wish It Could Be Christmas Every Day - Wizzard
5. Fairytale Of New York - The Pogues and Kirsty McCall
6. White Christmas - Stiff Little Fingers (Cover)
7. What Child Is This--Martina McBride
8. Beautiful Star of Bethlehem - The Judds
9. Santa Claus Is Coming To Town - The Springsteen Version
10. The Nutcracker Suite- Tchaikovsky 
11. Little Drummer Boy-David Bowie/Bing Crosby
12. Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town - Brooks & Dunn
13. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson 

*NEXT: Songs that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie	(starts and ends with "E")*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

*NEXT: Songs that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie (starts and ends with "E")* 
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie 
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley 
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## george83 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone

5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone

5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone

5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans


----------



## g-squared (Dec 2, 2008)

1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone

5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter


1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone

5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim
9. The Saint - Orbital


----------



## mango (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter


1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone
5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim
9. The Saint - Orbital 

*10. You Can Make It If You Try - Sly & the Family Stone*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter


1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone
5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim
9. The Saint - Orbital

10. You Can Make It If You Try - Sly & the Family Stone
11. Suspicious Minds---Elvis Presley


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

'NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter


1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone
5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim
9. The Saint - Orbital
10. You Can Make It If You Try - Sly & the Family Stone
11. Suspicious Minds---Elvis Presley 
12. Every Light In the House - Trace Adkins


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

'NEXT: Song Titles that start and end with the same letter


1. Endless Love - Diana Ross & Lionel Richie
2. Hallelujah- Jeff Buckley
3. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
4. Everyday People--Sly and the Family Stone
5. Serve The Servents - Nirvana
6. Ohio--Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young
7. Lovefool - The Cardigans
8. Silver Tiles - Matt & Kim
9. The Saint - Orbital
10. You Can Make It If You Try - Sly & the Family Stone
11. Suspicious Minds---Elvis Presley 
12. Every Light In the House - Trace Adkins 
13. True Grit - Glen Campbell	



*NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs*
1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

*NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs
*1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 4, 2008)

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

*NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs*

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy 
Today 08:36 PM 
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks 
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy 
Today 08:36 PM 
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks 
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Who else? Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy 
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks 
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey 
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy 
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks 
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs
8. Santa Cow (I don't recall who sang it)


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs
8. Santa Cow (I don't recall who sang it) 
9. Rusty Chevrolet (parody of Jingle Bells) - Da Yoopers


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs
8. Santa Cow (I don't recall who sang it) 
9. Rusty Chevrolet (parody of Jingle Bells) - Da Yoopers
10. Nuttin' for Christmas - Stan Freberg


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs
8. Santa Cow (I don't recall who sang it) 
9. Rusty Chevrolet (parody of Jingle Bells) - Da Yoopers
10. Nuttin' for Christmas - Stan Freberg 
11. Dominick the Donkey- Lou Monte


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs

1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
3. Grandma Got Run Over By a Reindeer - Elmo & Patsy
4. The Christmas Song (I Want A Hula Hoop) - Alvin & The Chipmunks
5. Leroy the Redneck Reindeer - Joe Diffie
6. Redneck 12 Days of Christmas - Jeff Foxworthy
7. Jingle Bells - The Singing Dogs
8. Santa Cow (I don't recall who sang it) 
9. Rusty Chevrolet (parody of Jingle Bells) - Da Yoopers
10. Nuttin' for Christmas - Stan Freberg 
11. Dominick the Donkey- Lou Monte
12. Wreck the Malls - Bob Rivers


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 6, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Christmas Novelty/Silly Songs
> 
> 1. I Want a Hippopotamus for Christmas - Gayle Peevey
> 2. All I Want for Christmas is My 2 Front Teeth-Spike Jones and his City Slickers
> ...



13. The 12 Pains of Christmas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XH-He10OZ_E

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge 
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge 
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge 
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge 
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis
9. Christmas Must Be Something More - Taylor Swift


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis
9. Christmas Must Be Something More - Taylor Swift
10. Do They Know It's Christmas---Band aid


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis
9. Christmas Must Be Something More - Taylor Swift
10. Do They Know It's Christmas---Band aid
11. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree -- Brenda Lee


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 9, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis
9. Christmas Must Be Something More - Taylor Swift
10. Do They Know It's Christmas---Band aid
11. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree -- Brenda Lee
12. Put a Little Holiday In Your Heart - LeAnn Rimes


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Next Category: Non-caroling Christmas Songs

1. A Baby Changes Everything - Faith Hill (brand new this year)
2. Let It Be Christmas - Alan Jackson
3.Grandma Got Run Over By A Reindeer---Elmo&Patsy Shropshire
4. Christmas Time Down South - Charlie Daniels
5. Christmas In America - Melissa Etheridge
6. Slower Than Christmas - The Boxmasters
7. Christmas Shoes- Newsong (if mama meets jesus tonight...makes me well up every time )
8. Blue Christmas - Elvis
9. Christmas Must Be Something More - Taylor Swift
10. Do They Know It's Christmas---Band aid
11. Rocking Around the Christmas Tree -- Brenda Lee
12. Put a Little Holiday In Your Heart - LeAnn Rimes
13. The Greatest Christmas - Lee Greenwood 



*NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"*

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 11, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"
> 
> 1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
> 2. Jingle Bells
> ...



5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis 
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield


----------



## mango (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
*
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone*


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

mango said:


> NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"
> 
> 1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
> 2. Jingle Bells
> ...



8.Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone 
8. Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly
9. Jesus, Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 12, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that start with the letter "J"

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly
9. Jesus, Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
10. Jump - Van Halen


----------



## g-squared (Dec 12, 2008)

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly
9. Jesus, Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
10. Jump - Van Halen[/QUOTE]
11. J Train - Reggie and the full effect


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 13, 2008)

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly
9. Jesus, Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
10. Jump - Van Halen[/quote]
11. J Train - Reggie and the full effect
12. Jump Around - House of Pain


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

1. Just a Dream - Carrie Underwood
2. Jingle Bells
3. Just a Gigolo - David Lee Roth
4. Just Dance - Lady GaGa & Colby O'Donis
5. Jason Voorhees - L.F.O
6. Johnny and June - Heidi Newfield
7. Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. Jumpdaf**kup - Soulfly
9. Jesus, Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
10. Jump - Van Halen[/quote]
11. J Train - Reggie and the full effect
12. Jump Around - House of Pain
13. Jessie's Girl--Rick Springfield
NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar
1. Heart breaker


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot 
3. Love is a Battlefield


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot 
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

1. Heart Breaker 2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot 3. Love is a Battlefield 4. We belong 5. Shadows of the night


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot 
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice
7. Little Too Late


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice
7. Little Too Late
8. Promises in the Dark


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

9. True Love


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice
7. Little Too Late
8. Promises in the Dark
9. True Love
10. Treat Me Right


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice
7. Little Too Late
8. Promises in the Dark
9. True Love
10. Treat Me Right
11. The Legend Of Billie Jean


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

12. Wide Awake in Dreamland


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

radman said:


> 12. Wide Awake in Dreamland



Radman, please copy and paste the whole list from the post above you and then add your selection.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

NEXT BAKER'S DOZEN: Pat Benatar

1. Heart breaker
2. Hit Me With Your Best Shot
3. Love is a Battlefield
4. We Belong
5. Shadows of the Night
6. Fire and Ice
7. Little Too Late
8. Promises in the Dark
9. True Love
10. Treat Me Right
11. The Legend Of Billie Jean
12. Wide Awake in Dreamland 
13. One Love 


*NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension *


----------



## Big D. (Dec 15, 2008)

2.In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida-Iron Butterfly


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension 
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension 
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension 
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension 
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## intraultra (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
9. Hush - Deep Purple


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
9. Hush - Deep Purple 
10. Mello Yello - Donovan


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
9. Hush - Deep Purple 
10. Mello Yello - Donovan
11. This Magic Moment - Jay And The Americans


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
9. Hush - Deep Purple 
10. Mello Yello - Donovan
11. This Magic Moment - Jay And The Americans
12. Dock of the Bay-Otis Redding


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 16, 2008)

NEXT: Songs from the 60s

1. Aquarius/Let the Sunshine In - The 5th Dimension
2. In a Gadda Da Vida - Iron Butterfly
3. Questions 67 and 68 - Chicago Transit Authority
4. These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - Nancy Sinatra
5. Ain't That a Kick in the Head- Dean Martin
6. Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat & Tears
7. Light My Fire - The Doors
8. Cathy's Clown - The Everly Brothers
9. Hush - Deep Purple
10. Mello Yello - Donovan
11. This Magic Moment - Jay And The Americans
12. Dock of the Bay-Otis Redding
13. Young Girl - Gary Puckett & The Union Gap

*Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. I'll start.
*

1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 17, 2008)

Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. I'll start.


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. I'll start.


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. I'll start.
> 
> 
> 1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
> ...



4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 17, 2008)

Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 18, 2008)

Next up. Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 19, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 20, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks


Can someone please finish this category so that we can move on to a new one


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 20, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks
10. The Sugarcubes - Bjork


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks
10. The Sugarcubes - Bjork 
11. Emperor - Ishahn



-Uriel


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 21, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks
10. The Sugarcubes - Bjork 
11. Emperor - Ishahn
12.The Birthday Party-Nick Cave


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 21, 2008)

Name a band, and a member of the band that had a career after going solo. .


1. Genesis - Peter Gabriel
2. The Beatles--Paul McCartney
3. Culture Club-Boy George
4. Black Sabbath - Ozzy Osbourne
5. The Doobie Brothers - Michael MacDonald
6. Genesis - Phil Collins
7. Wham! - George Michael
8. Cockeyed Ghost - Adam Marsland
9. Fleetwood Mac - Stevie Nicks
10. The Sugarcubes - Bjork
11. Emperor - Ishahn
12.The Birthday Party-Nick Cave
13. Harold Melvin and The Blue Notes - Teddy Pendergrass


*
Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.*

1. The New York Dolls


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 21, 2008)

*Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.*

1. The New York Dolls

2. *Texas*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys


----------



## Uriel (Dec 22, 2008)

Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas


-Uriel


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 22, 2008)

Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama
6.Boston


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Next is - Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.
> 
> 1. The New York Dolls
> 2. Texas
> ...



7. The Macc Lads (Macclesfiled)


----------



## mango (Dec 22, 2008)

Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama
6. Boston
7. The Macc Lads (Macclesfiled) 

*8. Chicago*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama
6. Boston
7. The Macc Lads (Macclesfiled)

8. Chicago
9. Nazareth


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.
> 
> 1. The New York Dolls
> 2. Texas
> ...



10. America


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama
6. Boston
7. The Macc Lads (Macclesfiled)
8. Chicago
9. Nazareth
10. Philadelphia Orchestra
11. america


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.
> 
> 1. The New York Dolls
> 2. Texas
> ...



12. U.K.Subs


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bands that have a city/state/country in their name.

1. The New York Dolls
2. Texas
3. The Florida Boys
4. Kansas
5. Alabama
6. Boston
7. The Macc Lads (Macclesfiled)
8. Chicago
9. Nazareth
10. Philadelphia Orchestra
11. America 
12. U.K.Subs
13. The New Jersey Mass Choir	


*NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke	*


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 22, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 23, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash
9. You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash
9. You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff
10 I Will Survive--Gloria Gaynor


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 25, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash
9. You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff
10 I Will Survive--Gloria Gaynor
11. I Am Woman - Helen Reddy


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash
9. You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff
10 I Will Survive--Gloria Gaynor
11. I Am Woman - Helen Reddy
12. The Rising - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Songs that inspire Hope and/or Change

1. A Change Is Gonna Come - Sam Cooke
2. We Shall Be Free---Garth Brooks
3. You Raise Me Up - Josh Groban
4. I Believe I Can Fly----R Kelly
5. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
6. Climb Every Mountain - From The Sound of Music
7. Jupiter, The Bringer Of Jollity - Gustav Holst
8. I Can See Clearly Now----Johnny Nash
9. You Can Get It If You Really Want - Jimmy Cliff
10 I Will Survive--Gloria Gaynor
11. I Am Woman - Helen Reddy
12. The Rising - Bruce Springsteen
13. Brand New Day - Sting	


*NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard *


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate

3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner	/ Titanic


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments
9. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments
9. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
10. Somewhere Out There - Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram - An American Tale


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments
9. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
10. Somewhere Out There - Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram - An American Tale
11. I'm All Right--Kenny Logins--Caddy Shack


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments
9. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
10. Somewhere Out There - Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram - An American Tale
11. Love You I Do - Jennifer Hudson / Dreamgirls
12. I'm All Right--Kenny Logins--Caddy Shack


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 28, 2008)

NEXT: Movie Hit Songs (with the name of the movie)

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston / The Bodyguard
2. Mrs. Robinson--Paul Simon--The Graduate
3. Goldeneye - Tina Tuner - Goldeneye
4. My Heart Will Go On - James Horner / Titanic
6. Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Elton John & London Community Gospel Choir / The Lion King
7. Evergreen---Barbara Streisand--A Star Is Born
8. Try a Little Tenderness - The Commitments / The Commitments
9. Don't You Forget About Me - Simple Minds - The Breakfast Club
10. Somewhere Out There - Linda Ronstadt & James Ingram - An American Tale
11. Love You I Do - Jennifer Hudson / Dreamgirls
12. I'm All Right--Kenny Logins--Caddy Shack
13. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey - Goldfinger

*Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals*


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 30, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 30, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 30, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 31, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King

8. Sweet Transvestite - Rock Horror


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King
8. Sweet Transvestite - Rock Horror
9. Maria (West Side Story) 
10. If Ever I Would Leave You (Camelot)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King
8. Sweet Transvestite - Rock Horror
9. Maria (West Side Story) 
10. If Ever I Would Leave You (Camelot)
11. Everything's Coming Up Roses (Gypsy)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 2, 2009)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King
8. Sweet Transvestite - Rock Horror
9. Maria (West Side Story)
10. If Ever I Would Leave You (Camelot)
11. Everything's Coming Up Roses (Gypsy)
12. Go, Go, Go Joseph (Joseph & The Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 2, 2009)

Next - Famous songs from Broadway Musicals

1. The Music of the Night (The Phantom of the Opera) - Michael McGuire, Skitch Henderson & The New York Pops
2. Summer Time-Porgy and Bess
3. All That Jazz (Chicago) - Marti Webb, Matthew Freeman & The West End Theatre Orchestra
4. Theme from RENT - Cast of RENT
5. Memory (Cats) - David Firman & His Orchestra & Mary Carewe
6. Dancing Queen - Mamma Mia
7. The Circle of Life - The Lion King
8. Sweet Transvestite - Rock Horror
9. Maria (West Side Story)
10. If Ever I Would Leave You (Camelot)
11. Everything's Coming Up Roses (Gypsy)
12. Go, Go, Go Joseph (Joseph & The Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat)
13. I Dreamed a Dream (Les Misérables)	


*NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.*


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.

2. Dancing in the Dark


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire


----------



## mango (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire

*4. Born To Run*


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run

5. Devils & Dust


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run

5. Devils & Dust
6. The River


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 3, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)


----------



## george83 (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)

9. Cover Me


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)
9. Cover Me
10. Radio Nowhere


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 4, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)
9. Cover Me
10. Radio Nowhere
11. Rosalita


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)
9. Cover Me
10. Radio Nowhere
11. Rosalita
12. Thunder Road


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

NEXT: Bruce Springsteen

1. Born In the U.S.A.
2. Dancing in the Dark
3. I'm On Fire
4. Born To Run
5. Devils & Dust
6. The River
7. Streets of Philadelphia
8. The Wrestler (from the new movie of the same name)
9. Cover Me
10. Radio Nowhere
11. Rosalita
12. Thunder Road
13. Souls of the Departed


lesser known "grunge" era artists and their songs

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

lesser known "grunge" era artists and their songs

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Come On Down


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

lesser known "grunge" era artists and their songs

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Come On Down ----> songs by Green River
3. Tad - Greasebox


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

lesser known "grunge" era artists and their songs

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Green River
3. Tad - Greasebox
4. Other Worlds - Screaming Trees


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have an objection to changing the category? I am not really familiar with "Grunge", and I don't know if too many people are


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2009)

lesser known "grunge" era artists and their songs

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Green River
3. Tad - Greasebox
4. Other Worlds - Screaming Trees
5. Samiam - Hey Brother


----------



## mimosa (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Reach Down  Temple of the Dog 

2. Lifeless Dead  Mad Season 

3. Swallow My Pride  Green River

4. Paint  Gruntruck

5. Broken Hands  Mudhoney 

6. Hooch  Melvins

:bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2009)

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Green River
3. Tad - Greasebox
4. Other Worlds - Screaming Trees
5. Samiam - Hey Brother
6. Temple of the Dog - Reach Down
7. Mad Season - Lifeless Dead
8. Paint &#8211; Gruntruck
9. Mudhoney - Broken Hands
10. Melvins - Hooch
11. Posies - Solar Sister


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Eyes Adrift - Dottie Dawn & Julie Jewel
2. Swallow My Pride - Green River
3. Tad - Greasebox
4. Other Worlds - Screaming Trees
5. Samiam - Hey Brother
6. Temple of the Dog - Reach Down
7. Mad Season - Lifeless Dead
8. Gruntruck - Paint
9. Mudhoney - Broken Hands
10. Melvins - Hooch
11. Posies - Solar Sister
12. The Melvins - Revolve
13. Dinosaur Jr. - The Wagon

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also. :bow:

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile


----------



## george83 (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile

2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile

2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade

*4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young*


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade

4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade

4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade

4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade
4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer
8. The Heart of Life - John Mayer


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade
4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer
8. The Heart of Life - John Mayer

*9. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade
4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer
8. The Heart of Life - John Mayer
9. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin

*10. Heartwork - Carcass*


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade
4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer
8. The Heart of Life - John Mayer
9. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin
10. Heartwork - Carcass

11. Now My Heart Is Full - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.
> 
> 1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
> 2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
> ...



12. At The Heart Of Winter - Immortal


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

New category: songs with "heart" in the title .... name the song and song artist also.

1. My Heart Is A Flower - King Missile
2. Heart Shaped Box - Nirvana
3. This Heart's On Fire - Wolf Parade
4. Heart of Gold - Neil Young
5. Irish Blood, English Heart - Morrissey
6. Heart Of Glass--Blondie
7. Heart Songs - Weezer
8. The Heart of Life - John Mayer
9. Heartbreaker - Led Zeppelin
10. Heartwork - Carcass
11. Now My Heart Is Full - Morrissey
12. At The Heart Of Winter - Immortal
13. Listen To Your Heart - Roxette

NEXT CATEGORY:

Songs with "night" in the title ....

In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> NEXT CATEGORY:
> 
> Songs with "night" in the title ....
> 
> 1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins



2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT CATEGORY:

Songs with "night" in the title ....

1.In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> NEXT CATEGORY:
> 
> Songs with "night" in the title ....
> 
> ...



4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse \m/
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

1.In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse \m/
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

1.In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse 
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush

7. Demons' Night - Accept


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush
7. Demons' Night - Accept
8. Can you Feel The Love Tonight? - Elton John


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush
7. Demons' Night - Accept
8. Can you Feel The Love Tonight? - Elton John
9. Tonight - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush
7. Demons' Night - Accept
8. Can you Feel The Love Tonight? - Elton John
9. Tonight - Ozzy Osbourne
10. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> 1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
> 2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
> 3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
> 4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
> ...



11. Night Boat To Cairo - Madness (one of my fave tracks.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
5. Nightrain - Guns N Roses
6. Night Scented Stock - Kate Bush
7. Demons' Night - Accept
8. Can you Feel The Love Tonight? - Elton John
9. Tonight - Ozzy Osbourne
10. Midnight Train to Georgia - Gladys Knight
11. Night Boat To Cairo - Madness (one of my fave tracks.)
12. Midnight - Orbital


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> 1. In The Air Tonight - Phil Collins
> 2. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
> 3. Late Night Maudlin Street - Morrissey
> 4. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
> ...



13. Nighttrain - Kadoc


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

too slow! :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.
> 
> 1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
> 2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders



3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders 
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head
9. Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffet :doh: :blush:


----------



## mango (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head
9. Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffet 

*10. Careful with That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd*


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head
9. Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffet
10. Careful with That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd

11. Hammer Horror - Kate Bush


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head
9. Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffet
10. Careful with That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd
11. Hammer Horror - Kate Bush
12. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs with the name of a tool in the title.

1. Sledgehammer - Peter Gabriel
2. Divine Hammer - The Breeders
3. The Chainsaw Buffet - Lordi
4. Fresh Screwdriver - Mark Eitzel
5. Hammer to Fall - Queen
6. If I Had a Hammer - Peter, Paul And Mary
7. Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
8. Ten Ton Hammer - Machne Head
9. Why Don't We Get Drunk And Screw - Jimmy Buffet
10. Careful with That Axe, Eugene - Pink Floyd
11. Hammer Horror - Kate Bush
12. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse

13. Maxwell's Silver Hammer - The Beatles

Next Bakers Dozen..

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Next Bakers Dozen..

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

Next Bakers Dozen..

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls

3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Next Bakers Dozen..

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2009)

Next Bakers Dozen..

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 9, 2009)

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg

7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Songs with the name of a famous Person within the title

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles
9. The Audrey Hepburn Complex - Pizzicato Five


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles
9. The Audrey Hepburn Complex - Pizzicato Five
10. Make Me Feel Like Doris Day - The Josephine Wiggs Experience


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles
9. The Audrey Hepburn Complex - Pizzicato Five
10. Make Me Feel Like Doris Day - The Josephine Wiggs Experience
11. Farewell To John Denver - Monty Python


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles
9. The Audrey Hepburn Complex - Pizzicato Five
10. Make Me Feel Like Doris Day - The Josephine Wiggs Experience
11. Farewell To John Denver - Monty Python

12. Grace Kelly Blues - The Eels


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

1. Buddy Holly by Weezer
2. Elvis Isn't Dead by Scouting for Girls
3. Lighten Up Morrissey - Sparks
4. Grace Kelly - Mika
5. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
6. Marilyn Monroe - Dave Frishberg
7. Michael Jackson - FatboySlim
8. James Dean - The Eagles
9. The Audrey Hepburn Complex - Pizzicato Five
10. Make Me Feel Like Doris Day - The Josephine Wiggs Experience
11. Farewell To John Denver - Monty Python
12. Grace Kelly Blues - The Eels

13. Robert De Niro's Waiting - Bananarama

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title. 

1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.

1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype

2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.

1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC

3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.

1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet

4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens

6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven


----------



## bexy (Jan 10, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets


----------



## mango (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets

*9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets
9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets
9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men
11. Crocodile Rock -- Elton John


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets
9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men
11. Crocodile Rock -- Elton John
12. Monkeys Gone To Heaven - Pixies


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets
9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men
11. Crocodile Rock -- Elton John
12. Monkeys Gone To Heaven - Pixies
13. Hungry Like A Wolf - Duran Duran


Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship
1. White Rabbit


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 11, 2009)

NEXT BAKERS' DOZEN - Songs containing the name of an animal in the title.


1. Tiger Style - DJ Hype
2. Dog Eat Dog - AC/DC
3. Kiss Of The Scorpion - Monster Magnet
4. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
5. The Lion Sleeps Tonight - The Tokens
6. B.A.T.S -Will Haven
7. Lovecats - The Cure
8. See You Later, Alligator - Bill Haley & His Comets
9. Eye Of The Tiger - Survivor
10. Who Let the Dogs Out - Baha Men
11. Crocodile Rock -- Elton John
12. Monkeys Gone To Heaven - Pixies
13. Hungry Like A Wolf - Duran Duran


Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
________________


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love

3. When the Earth Moves Again


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City

7. The Last Wall of the Castle


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico
9. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico
9. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
10. Skateboard


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico
9. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
10. Skateboard

11. Wild Again


----------



## mango (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico
9. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
10. Skateboard
11. Wild Again

*12. Embryonic Journey*


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up. Jefferson Airplane/Starship

1. White Rabbit
2. Somebody To Love
3. When the Earth Moves Again
4. Plastic Fantastic Lover
5. Have You Seen The Saucers
6. We Built This City
7. The Last Wall of the Castle
8. Mexico
9. Nothing's Gonna Stop Us Now
10. Skateboard
11. Wild Again
12. Embryonic Journey

13. Crown of Creation

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. *King Nothing - Metallica*


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

george83 said:


> Next up.
> 
> Songs with the word King in the title.
> 
> ...



6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon


----------



## george83 (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

Next up.

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall

9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 12, 2009)

Songs with the word King in the title.

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall

9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story
10. King Without A Crown - Matisyahu


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall
9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story
10. King Without A Crown - Matisyahu

11. Dead Kings - Misfits


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall
9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story
10. King Without A Crown - Matisyahu
11. Dead Kings - Misfits

12. King of the Mountain - Kate Bush


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall
9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story
10. King Without A Crown - Matisyahu
11. Dead Kings - Misfits
12. King of the Mountain - Kate Bush
13. King of the Road - Roger Miller


Ooops, Maria beat me to it!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

1. Kill The King - Megadeth
2. King Nothing - Metallica
3. King Creole - Elvis Presley
4. King Rocker - Generation X
5. King For A Day - Green Day
6. K.I.N.G - Satyricon
7. King of Kings - Motorhead
8. Legacy Of Kings - Hammerfall
9. King of Kissingdom - My Life Story
10. King Without A Crown - Matisyahu
11. Dead Kings - Misfits
12. King of the Mountain - Kate Bush
13. Kings - Steely Dan	


*NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights	*


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller

3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 12, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 13, 2009)

Accidental Double Post


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 13, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title
> 
> 1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
> 2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
> ...



7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth


----------



## mango (Jan 13, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth 

*8. Push th' little daisies - Ween*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 13, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth

8. Push th' little daisies - Ween
9. Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim


----------



## george83 (Jan 13, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
8. Push th' little daisies - Ween
9. Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim 

10. Roses For The Dead - Funeral For A Friend


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
8. Push th' little daisies - Ween
9. Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim 
10. Roses For The Dead - Funeral For A Friend
11. Blue Skies and Pink Carnations - Jon Travers & The Now Country


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
8. Push th' little daisies - Ween
9. Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim
10. Roses For The Dead - Funeral For A Friend
11. Blue Skies and Pink Carnations - Jon Travers & The Now Country

12. Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with the name of a flower in the title

1. Cherry Tulips - Headlights
2. Sunflower - Paul Weller
3. Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison
4. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
5. Black Roses Red - Alana Grace
6. A White Sport Coat and a Pink Carnation - Marty Robbins
7. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
8. Push th' little daisies - Ween
9. Tip Toe Through The Tulips--Tiny Tim
10. Roses For The Dead - Funeral For A Friend
11. Blue Skies and Pink Carnations - Jon Travers & The Now Country
12. Lilac Wine - Jeff Buckley
13. Daisy Jane - America	



*NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen	*


----------



## viracocha (Jan 14, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Songs about Cars
> 
> 1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen	[/B]



2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen 
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits

3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff

4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot



-Uriel


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett

8. Driving In My Car - Madness


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
8. Driving In My Car - Madness

9. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
8. Driving In My Car - Madness
9. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette 
*
10. Get Outta My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean*


----------



## george83 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
8. Driving In My Car - Madness
9. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
10. Get Outta My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean

11. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen


----------



## mango (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Cars

1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
3. Jump In My Car - David Hasselhoff
4. Slick Black Cadillac - Quiet Riot
5. One Piece at a Time - Johnny Cash
6. Cars - Gary Newman
7. Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett
8. Driving In My Car - Madness
9. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
10. Get Outta My Dreams, Get into My Car - Billy Ocean
11. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen

*12. Drive My Car - The Beatles*


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

mango said:


> NEXT: Songs about Cars
> 
> 1. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
> 2. 'Ol '55- Tom Waits
> ...



13. Greased Lightning - John Travolta


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

*NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse*


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse

2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey

3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran

4. Die Another Day - Madonna


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna

5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey

6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 14, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> NEXT: Songs Named After Films.
> 
> 1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
> 2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
> ...



7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 14, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 15, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2
9. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney or Guns & Roses


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2
9. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney or Guns & Roses

10. Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 15, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2
9. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney or Guns & Roses
10. Just Like Heaven - The Cure

11. They Came From Within - Splatterhouse (Film was also known as 'Shivers')


----------



## george83 (Jan 15, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2
9. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney or Guns & Roses
10. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
11. They Came From Within - Splatterhouse (Film was also known as 'Shivers')

12. Welcome To The Jungle (called the rundown in the states) - Guns N Roses


----------



## bexy (Jan 15, 2009)

NEXT: Songs Named After Films.

1. Night Of The Creeps - Splatterhouse
2. Angel, Angel, Down We Go (Together) - Morrissey
3. A View To A Kill - Duran Duran
4. Die Another Day - Madonna
5. Goldfinger - Shirley Bassey
6. Boys Don't Cry - The Cure
7. The Seventh Seal - Scott Walker
8. Vertigo - U2
9. Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney or Guns & Roses
10. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
11. They Came From Within - Splatterhouse (Film was also known as 'Shivers')
12. Welcome To The Jungle (called the Rundown in the states) - Guns N Roses

13. Man On The Moon - REM

*Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.
*
1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears

*2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul*


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears

2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul

3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears

2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul

3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits

4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz


----------



## george83 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles


----------



## bexy (Jan 16, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles

8. One More Time - Daft Punk


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't watch music videos to know who has animated ones.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
8. One More Time - Daft Punk

9. Experimental Film - They Might Be Giants


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
8. One More Time - Daft Punk
9. Experimental Film - They Might Be Giants
10. Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
8. One More Time - Daft Punk
9. Experimental Film - They Might Be Giants
10. Handlebars - Flobots

11. A Little Piece Of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> I don't watch music videos to know who has animated ones.



There are some very famous ones though, even for those who don't watch music videos regularly. Or you could have fun looking some up? Didn't mean to exclude anyone by picking this topic.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
8. One More Time - Daft Punk
9. Experimental Film - They Might Be Giants
10. Handlebars - Flobots
11. A Little Piece Of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold
12. Schism - Tool


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

Next Topic - Songs with animated music videos.

1. Break The Ice - Britney Spears
2. Opposites Attract - Paula Abdul
3. Money For Nothing - Dire Straits
4. Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz
5. Fell In Love With A Girl - The White Stripes
6. Hit That - Offspring
7. Yellow Submarine--The Beatles
8. One More Time - Daft Punk
9. Experimental Film - They Might Be Giants
10. Handlebars - Flobots
11. A Little Piece Of Heaven - Avenged Sevenfold
12. Schism - Tool
13. Winter Song - Sara Bareilles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> There are some very famous ones though, even for those who don't watch music videos regularly. Or you could have fun looking some up? Didn't mean to exclude anyone by picking this topic.



You didn't exclude me, Bexy... actually it was a very good choice for a category... After looking them up though I was able to find some.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 17, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion

5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion

5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.

7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive
9. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive
9. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
10. I Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith


----------



## bexy (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive
9. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
10. I Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith

11. Genie In A Bottle - Christina Aguilera


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive
9. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
10. I Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith
11. Genie In A Bottle - Christina Aguilera
12. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

NEXT: 90s POP

1. I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston
2. This Is How We Do It - Montell Jordan
3. Wannabe - Spice Girls
4. My Heart Will Go On - Céline Dion
5. The One and Only - Chesney Hawkes.
6. Relight My Fire - Take That and Lulu.
7. Everything I Do I Do It For You - Bryan Adams
8. Slam Dunk Da Funk - 5ive
9. Baby One More Time - Britney Spears
10. I Don't Want to Miss a Thing - Aerosmith
11. Genie In A Bottle - Christina Aguilera
12. Hold My Hand - Hootie & The Blowfish
13. I Want You - Savage Garden

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie
9. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)


----------



## george83 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie
9. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
10. Beat It


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 18, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie
9. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
10. Beat It
11. Amish Paradise (Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 19, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie
9. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
10. Beat It
11. Amish Paradise (Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
12. I Want It That Way (eBay song)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Next: Songs that have been parodied by Weird Al (the original song)

1. Genie In A Bottle
2. Smells Like Teen Spirit
3. Bad
4. MacArthur Park
5. American Idiot
6. I Want A New Drug
7. Ridin'
8. American Pie
9. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)
10. Beat It
11. Amish Paradise (Parody of "Gangsta's Paradise")
12. I Want It That Way (eBay song)
13. Do I Creep You Out (Parody of "Do I Make You Proud")	


*NEXT: Bubblegum Pop *(genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

*1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express	*


----------



## bexy (Jan 19, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express 

2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express 
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam

4. Sugar Sugar - The Archies (?)*

*Not sure if this is the right genre...this is a bit before my time.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam
4. Sugar Sugar - The Archies 
5. Jam up and Jelly Tight - Tommy Roe


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)
> 
> 1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
> 2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
> ...




You are right, Mulrooney!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam
4. Sugar Sugar - The Archies 
5. Jam up and Jelly Tight - Tommy Roe 
6. Tighter, Tighter - Alive 'N Kickin'


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972. The chief characteristics of the genre are that it is pop music contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens, and has an intangible, upbeat "bubblegum" sound. The songs typically have singalong choruses, seemingly childlike themes and a contrived innocence. They also have a catchy melody, simple chords, simple harmonies, danceable beats, and repetitive riffs or "hooks". The song lyrics often concern romantic love, but are notable for their frequent reference to sugary food, including sugar, honey, jelly and marmalade)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam
4. Sugar Sugar - The Archies 
5. Jam up and Jelly Tight - Tommy Roe 
6. Tighter, Tighter - Alive 'N Kickin' 
7. Bubblegum Music - Ohio Express	
8. Money Honey - Bay City Rollers


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Bubblegum Pop (genre of pop music whose classic period ran from 1967 to 1972.)

1. Yummy, Yummy, Yummy - Ohio Express
2. Sugar Baby Love - The Rubettes
3. Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - Steam
4. Sugar Sugar - The Archies 
5. Jam up and Jelly Tight - Tommy Roe 
6. Tighter, Tighter - Alive 'N Kickin' 
7. Bubblegum Music - Ohio Express 
8. Money Honey - Bay City Rollers
9. La La La (If I Had You) - Bobby Sherman	
10. Mony Mony - Tommy James & The Shondells	
11. Sugar On Sunday - The Clique	
12. Sweet and Innocent - Donny Osmond	
13. Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations	


*NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd*


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper

8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper
8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top
9. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper
8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top
9. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead
10. Highway To Hell - ACDC


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper
8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top
9. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead
10. Highway To Hell - ACDC
11. Reelin' in the Years = Steely Dan


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper
8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top
9. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead
10. Highway To Hell - ACDC
11. Reelin' in the Years = Steely Dan
12. More Than A Feeling - Boston


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Classic Rock

1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
3. Kickstart My Heart - Motley Crue
4. Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
5. Rock of Ages - Def Leppard
6. Light My Fire - the Doors
7. Schools Out - Alice Cooper
8. Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top
9. Ace Of Spades - Motorhead
10. Highway To Hell - ACDC
11. Reelin' in the Years = Steely Dan
12. More Than A Feeling - Boston
13. Hot Blooded - Foreigner	


**Since I picked the last 2 categories... someone else can pick the next one **


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Classic Rock
> 
> 1. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 2. Smoke On The Water - Deep Purple
> ...



Ok I'll do it...

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest
8. I'm not Jesus - Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest
8. I'm not Jesus - Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor
9. I've Met Jesus - Hot Leg


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest
8. I'm not Jesus - Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor
9. I've Met Jesus - Hot Leg 
10. Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest
8. I'm not Jesus - Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor
9. I've Met Jesus - Hot Leg 
10. Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson
11. Personal Jesus- Depeche Mode


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..

1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
3. God Am - Alice In Chains
4. Jesus of Suburbia - Green Day
5. God Smack - Alice In Chains
6. Oh My God - Guns N' Roses
7. Metal Gods - Judas Priest
8. I'm not Jesus - Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor
9. I've Met Jesus - Hot Leg
10. Personal Jesus - Marilyn Manson
11. Personal Jesus- Depeche Mode
12. Jesus Doesn't Want Me for a Sunbeam - Nirvana


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 21, 2009)

george83 said:


> Songs with Jesus or God In the title but are not gospel songs..
> 
> 1. I have forgiven Jesus - Morrissey
> 2. Jesus Take the Wheel - Carrie Underwood
> ...


13. Jesus Buildt My Hotrod - Ministry


*Next: Black Metal Bands*

1. Satyricon


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Good choice babe! 

*Next: Black Metal Bands*

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom 
5. Gorgoroth


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War 
9. Darkthrone


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War
9. Darkthrone
10. Wolves in the Throne Room


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War
9. Darkthrone
10. Wolves in the Throne Room¨
11. Behemoth


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War
9. Darkthrone
10. Wolves in the Throne Room¨
11. Behemoth
12. Burzum


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next: Black Metal Bands

1. Satyricon
2. Dimmu Borgir
3. Frost Like Ashes
4. Children Of Bodom
5. Gorgoroth
6. Cardinal Sin
7. Cradle Of Filth
8. War
9. Darkthrone
10. Wolves in the Throne Room¨
11. Behemoth
12. Burzum
13. Order From Chaos


*NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	*


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts	
2. Winter Wonderland - various


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring -- Tanya Tucker


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring -- Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York- Frank Sinatra


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring -- Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York- Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy


----------



## intraultra (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys
9. Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys
9. Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
10. All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys
9. Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
10. All Summer Long - Kid Rock
11. Autumn Breeze - James 'PJ' Spraggins


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys
9. Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
10. All Summer Long - Kid Rock
11. Autumn Breeze - James 'PJ' Spraggins

12. In The Grip Of Winter - Autopsy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

NEXT: Songs whose title includes the name of a season

1. Summer Breeze - Seals & Crofts
2. Winter Wonderland - various
3 Summer Holiday - Cliff Richard And The Shadows
4. Spring - Tanya Tucker
5. Autumn in New York - Frank Sinatra
6. Dead Winter Sky - Illusion of Joy
7. I Didn't Have Any Summer Romance - Simone White
8. All Summer Long - The Beach Boys
9. Summertime - DJ Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
10. All Summer Long - Kid Rock
11. Autumn Breeze - James 'PJ' Spraggins
12. In The Grip Of Winter - Autopsy
13. Summer in the City- The Lovin' Spoonful

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt *my favorite song!!!!!*


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables
10. Low - Foo Fighters


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables
10. Low - Foo Fighters
11. Everlong - Foo Fighters


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables
10. Low - Foo Fighters
11. Everlong - Foo Fighters
12. Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables
10. Low - Foo Fighters
11. Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks
12. A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Geroge your song is actually # 13 


Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics

1. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw - Jack Off Jill
2. Ride The Lighting - Metallica
3. My Give a Damn's Busted - Jo Dee Messina
4. Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen
5. Assurance - Hurt
6. Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey
7. Honky Tonk Badonkadonk - Trace Adkins
8. November Rain - Guns N Roses
9. A Little Fall of Rain - Les Miserables
10. Low - Foo Fighters
11. Everlong - Foo Fighters
12. Stealing Cinderella - Chuck Wicks 
13. A Tout Le Monde - Megadeth


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

oh balls haha


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Geroge your song is actually # 13
> 
> 
> Next! Songs with Awesome Lyrics
> ...



ok so it is,

lets see ...

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - orig. by B.W. Stevenson/Brooks and Dunn


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.
> 
> I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.
> 
> ...



5. I will always love You-orig Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - orig. by B.W. Stevenson/Brooks and Dunn 
5. I will always love You-orig Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin compares to you - orig Prince covered by Sinead O'connor


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - orig. by B.W. Stevenson/Brooks and Dunn 
5. I will always love You-orig Dolly Parrton & Porter Wagner covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin compares to you - orig Prince covered by alien Sinead O'connor
7. smooth criminal- org. Michael Jackson covered byAlient Ant farm


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - orig. by B.W. Stevenson/Brooks and Dunn
5. I will always love You-orig Dolly Parrton & Porter Wagner covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin compares to you - orig Prince covered by alien Sinead O'connor
7. smooth criminal- org. Michael Jackson covered byAlient Ant farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original The Troggs and Covered by Wet Wet Wet


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN and Covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki Original by Prince covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil original by the Rolling Stones covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - orig. by B.W. Stevenson/Brooks and Dunn
5. I will always love You-orig Dolly Parrton & Porter Wagner covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin compares to you - orig Prince covered by alien Sinead O'connor
7. smooth criminal- org. Michael Jackson covered byAlient Ant farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original The Troggs and Covered by Wet Wet Wet
9. Hallelujah - Original by Leonard Cohen covered by Jeff Buckley


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN, covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki - Original by Prince, covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil - Original by the Rolling Stones, covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - Original by B.W. Stevenson, covered by Brooks and Dunn
5. I Will Always Love You - Original by Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner, covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin Compares to You - Original by Prince, covered by Sinead O'Connor
7. Smooth Criminal - Original by Michael Jackson, covered by Alien Ant Farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original by The Troggs, covered by Wet Wet Wet
9. Hallelujah - Original by Leonard Cohen, covered by Jeff Buckley
10. Last Kiss - Original by Wayne Cochran, covered by Pearl Jam


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Hurt - Original by NIN, covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki - Original by Prince, covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil - Original by the Rolling Stones, covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - Original by B.W. Stevenson, covered by Brooks and Dunn
5. I Will Always Love You - Original by Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner, covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin Compares to You - Original by Prince, covered by Sinead O'Connor
7. Smooth Criminal - Original by Michael Jackson, covered by Alien Ant Farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original by The Troggs, covered by Wet Wet Wet
9. Hallelujah - Original by Leonard Cohen, covered by Jeff Buckley
10. Last Kiss - Original by Wayne Cochran, covered by Pearl Jam
11. Live And Let Die - Orginal by Paul McCartney covered by Guns N Roses


----------



## mango (Jan 22, 2009)

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN, covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki - Original by Prince, covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil - Original by the Rolling Stones, covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - Original by B.W. Stevenson, covered by Brooks and Dunn
5. I Will Always Love You - Original by Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner, covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin Compares to You - Original by Prince, covered by Sinead O'Connor
7. Smooth Criminal - Original by Michael Jackson, covered by Alien Ant Farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original by The Troggs, covered by Wet Wet Wet
9. Hallelujah - Original by Leonard Cohen, covered by Jeff Buckley
10. Last Kiss - Original by Wayne Cochran, covered by Pearl Jam
11. Live And Let Die - Orginal by Paul McCartney covered by Guns N Roses

*12. All Along the Watchtower - Original by Bob Dylan, covered by Jimi Hendrix*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Next topic is songs that are more popular after they were covered by a different singer/band.

I'm looking for the song, who sang the song originally and the cover artist.

1. Hurt - Original by NIN, covered by Johnny Cash
2. Darling Nikki - Original by Prince, covered by Foo Fighters
3. Sympathy for the Devil - Original by the Rolling Stones, covered by Guns N Roses
4. My Maria - Original by B.W. Stevenson, covered by Brooks and Dunn
5. I Will Always Love You - Original by Dolly Parton & Porter Wagner, covered by Whitney "crack is wack" Houston
6. Nothin Compares to You - Original by Prince, covered by Sinead O'Connor
7. Smooth Criminal - Original by Michael Jackson, covered by Alien Ant Farm
8. Love Is All Around - Original by The Troggs, covered by Wet Wet Wet
9. Hallelujah - Original by Leonard Cohen, covered by Jeff Buckley
10. Last Kiss - Original by Wayne Cochran, covered by Pearl Jam
11. Live And Let Die - Orginal by Paul McCartney covered by Guns N Roses

12. All Along the Watchtower - Original by Bob Dylan, covered by Jimi Hendrix
13. You Keep Me Hangin' On - Original by Diana Ross & The Supremes, 
covered by Vanilla Fudge


Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8. Tears of a Clown


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Next up. Bob Dylan called him the greatest poet of our time. Smokey Robinson. Songs can be by him alone, or with the Miracles.

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8. Tears of a Clown
9. You've Really Got a Hold on Me - The Miracles


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 23, 2009)

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8. Tears of a Clown
9. You've Really Got a Hold on Me - The Miracles
10. Going To A Go-Go - Smokey & The Miracles


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 23, 2009)

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8. Tears of a Clown
9. You've Really Got a Hold on Me - The Miracles
10. Going To A Go-Go - Smokey & The Miracles
11. Being With You


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

1. Cruisin
2. The Tracks of My Tears - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
3. OOO Baby Baby- Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
4. Quiet Storm-Smokey
5. Baby Come Close - Smokey
6. I Love the Nearness of You - Smokey
7. I Second That Emotion - Smokey Robinson & The Miracles
8. Tears of a Clown
9. You've Really Got a Hold on Me - The Miracles
10. Going To A Go-Go - Smokey & The Miracles
11. Being With You
12. Mickey's Monkey - Smokey & The Miracles
13. Baby, Baby Don't Cry - Smokey & The Miracles 


*NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them*

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind-Ray Charles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles 
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel 
5. Hotel California - Eagles


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel 
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead
8. California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead
8. California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas
9. Meet Me In Montana -- Dan Seals & Marie Osmond


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead
8. California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas
9. Meet Me In Montana -- Dan Seals & Marie Osmond
10. Jersey Girl - Tom Waits AND Bruce Springsteen


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead
8. California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas
9. Meet Me In Montana -- Dan Seals & Marie Osmond
10. Jersey Girl - Tom Waits AND Bruce Springsteen

*11. Carolina in my mind - james taylor*


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them

1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
3. I'm From New Jersey - John Gorka
4. The Only Living Boy In New York-Simon and Garfunkel
5. Hotel California - Eagles
6. Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
7. Tennessee Jed-Grateful Dead
8. California Dreamin' - Mamas and Papas
9. Meet Me In Montana -- Dan Seals & Marie Osmond
10. Jersey Girl - Tom Waits AND Bruce Springsteen
11. Carolina in my mind - james taylor

12. Dani California - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 24, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> NEXT: Song titles with the name of a state in them
> 
> 1. Luckenbach, Texas (Back to the Basics of Love) - Waylon Jennings
> 2. Georgia On My Mind - Ray Charles
> ...



13. Oklahoma Swing -- Vince Gill & Reba McIntyre


Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River

2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River

2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction

3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley

4. Island In The Sun - Weezer


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer

5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush

6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell 
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf
9. Into the Ocean	- Blue October


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf
9. Into the Ocean	- Blue October
10. Running up that hill- Placebo


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf
9. Into the Ocean - Blue October
10. Running up that hill- Placebo
11. Hotter Than Mojave in My Heart - Iris DeMent


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf
9. Into the Ocean - Blue October
10. Running up that hill- Placebo
11. Hotter Than Mojave in My Heart - Iris DeMent
12. Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 25, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that feature geographical features (general or specific)

1. Old Man River
2. Mountain Song - Jane's Addiction
3. Nightmares By The Sea - Jeff Buckley
4. Island In The Sun - Weezer
5. Running Up That Hill - Kate Bush
6. Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell
7. Islands in the Stream - Dolly Parton & Kenny Rogers
8. The Sea - Carbon Leaf
9. Into the Ocean - Blue October
10. Running up that hill- Placebo
11. Hotter Than Mojave in My Heart - Iris DeMent
12. Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden
13. The White Cliffs Of Dover - Connie Francis


Next - songs that mention weather
1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver


----------



## Pixelpops (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega

5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega

5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2


----------



## mango (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2 

*8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers
10. A Hard Rains a Gonna Fall - Bob Dylan


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...


1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers 
10. November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## Angellore (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers 
10. November Rain - Guns N Roses
11. Rain - The Beatles


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers 
10. November Rain - Guns N Roses
11. Rain - The Beatles
12. You Stole The Sun From My Heart - Manic Street Preachers


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs that mention weather ...

1. Have You Ever Seen The Rain? - Creedence Clearwater Revival
2. Sunshine On My Shoulder - John Denver
3. Dreams - The Corrs/Fleetwood Mac
4. 99.9 F Degrees - Suzanne Vega
5. Ride The Lightning - Metallica
6. The Thunder Rolls - Garth Brooks
7. Electrical Storm- U2
8. Here Comes The Rain Again - Eurythmics
9. Everybody Loves The Sunshine-Roy Ayers
10. November Rain - Guns N Roses
11. Rain - The Beatles
12. You Stole The Sun From My Heart - Manic Street Preachers

13. Into the Frost of Winter - Opeth

-

Songs with references to books

1. Wuthering Heights - Kate Bush


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

1. Wuthering heights-kate Bush
2. Feed my Frankenstein- Alice cooper


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Songs with references to books

1. Wuthering heights-kate Bush
2. Feed my Frankenstein- Alice cooper


*** are there enough songs to cover this category?*


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Songs with references to books
> 
> 1. Wuthering heights-kate Bush
> 2. Feed my Frankenstein- Alice cooper
> ...



Hmmmm sorry, maybe this is a tough one but I can think of a few... 

maybe I should give it a push?

Songs with references to books

1. Wuthering heights - Kate Bush
2. Feed my Frankenstein - Alice cooper
3. The Last March of the Ents - The Fall of Troy (Lord of the Rings)
4. Revelations - Iron Maiden
5. Hex; Or Printing in the Infernal Method - Earth
6. Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin
7. Paranoid Android - Radiohead (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)
8. Of Mice And Men - Megadeth
9. Hamlet - Tangerine Dream
10. Firestarter - The Prodigy (I forget the name of the book)
11. Close to the Edge - Yes (Siddhartha)
12. Paperback Writer - The Beatles (not a real book but still... hehe)


----------



## mergirl (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Wuthering heights - Kate Bush
2. Feed my Frankenstein - Alice cooper
3. The Last March of the Ents - The Fall of Troy (Lord of the Rings)
4. Revelations - Iron Maiden
5. Hex; Or Printing in the Infernal Method - Earth
6. Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin
7. Paranoid Android - Radiohead (The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy)
8. Of Mice And Men - Megadeth
9. Hamlet - Tangerine Dream
10. Firestarter - The Prodigy (I forget the name of the book)
11. Close to the Edge - Yes (Siddhartha)
12. Paperback Writer - The Beatles (not a real book but still... hehe)
13.Venus in Furs-The velvet underground

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork 
9. 1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork
9. 1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins
10. #1 Crush - Garbage


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork
9. 1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins
10. #1 Crush - Garbage
11. 500 Miles ~ The Proclaimers


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork
9. 1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins
10. #1 Crush - Garbage
11. 500 Miles ~ The Proclaimers
12. 8x10 - Fefe Dobson


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

Songs with numbers in the title

1.Three little birds-Bob marley
2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
3. 1,2,3,4 -Feist
4. A Hundred Dead Rabbits - Agoraphobic Nosebleed
5. 10,000 days- Tool
6. Count 5 or 6 - Cornelius
7. 867-5309 / Jenny - Tommy Tutone
8. 107 steps - Bjork
9. 1979 ~ Smashing Pumpkins
10. #1 Crush - Garbage
11. 500 Miles ~ The Proclaimers
12. 8x10 - Fefe Dobson 
13. 4th of July ~ Soundgarden


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

kiwilicious said:


> Songs with numbers in the title
> 
> 1.Three little birds-Bob marley
> 2. One of These Days - Pink Floyd
> ...




Kiwi... you actually get to pick the next category, if would like to change it.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> Kiwi... you actually get to pick the next category, if would like to change it.



I had one in there, but you must have posted straight after me... so I edited it out, No biggie... 

Carrying on with: All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

Carrying on with: All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 27, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas 
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas 
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas 
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas 
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!
9. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas 
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!
9. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
10. Passenger Seat - SheDaisy


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!
9. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
10. Passenger Seat - SheDaisy

11. Beep - Pussycat Dolls


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!
9. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
10. Passenger Seat - SheDaisy

11. Beep - Pussycat Dolls
12. Suck my left one- Bikini kill


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

All Girl Groups

1. Remember (Walkin' In the Sand) - The Shangri Las
2. Shitlist - L7
3. He's So Fine - The Chiffons
4. 'Bitch' ~ McQueen
5. Baby, Baby (I Still Love You) - The Cinderellas
6. 'Drown' ~ Scarlet Sins
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Bug A Boo - Destiny's Child - when they were a four girl group!
9. The Loco-Motion - Little Eva
10. Passenger Seat - SheDaisy
11. Beep - Pussycat Dolls
12. Suck my left one- Bikini kill
13. Our lips are sealed- Gogos

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats


----------



## sugarmoore (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. pour some sugar on me ~ def lepord


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. pour some sugar on me ~ def lepord
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. pour some sugar on me ~ def lepord
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground

5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
*9. Meat - Autopsy*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
9. Meat - Autopsy
10. Candy - Ash


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
9. Meat - Autopsy
10. Candy - Ash

11. Captain Crunch - GWAR


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
9. Meat - Autopsy
10. Candy - Ash
11. Captain Crunch - GWAR
12. Big Cheese - Nirvana


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title
1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
9. Meat - Autopsy
10. Candy - Ash
11. Captain Crunch - GWAR
12. Raspberry Beret - Prince


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Next: Songs about food or have food in the title

1. Bread and Butter- The New Beats
2. Pour some sugar on me ~ def leppard
3. Peaches - Presidents Of The United States
4. Sex and Candy- Marcy Playground
5. Chop Suey - System Of A Down
6. Lollipop - Framing Hanley (and also Lil' Wayne ; ; )
7. Old Dogs, Children, and Watermelon Wine - Tom T. Hall
8. Something Like That- Tim McGraw (I had a BBQ stain on my white T-shirt)
9. Meat - Autopsy
10. Candy - Ash
11. Captain Crunch - GWAR
12. Big Cheese - Nirvana
13. Raspberry Beret - Prince 



****QtPatooti... your post was #13... so you can pick the next category*


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 28, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles

7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash


----------



## george83 (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash
9. Jump In My Car - David Hasslehoff


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash
9. Jump In My Car - David Hasslehoff
10. Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol?


I can't believe Pork and Beans by Weezer didn't make it in the food category.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash
9. Jump In My Car - David Hasslehoff
10. Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol?

11. Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash
9. Jump In My Car - David Hasslehoff
10. Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol?
11. Little Red Corvette - Prince

12. Shredded Humans - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Songs about cars - either in title or lyrics

1. Mercury Blues - Alan Jackson
2. I'm In Love With My Car - Queen
3. Pink Cadillac - Bruce Springsteen
4. Cars - Gary Numan
5. Hot Rod Lincoln - Commander Cody
6. Drive My Car - The Beatles
7. Sleeping In My Car - Roxette
8. Brand New Cadillac - The Clash
9. Jump In My Car - David Hasslehoff
10. Chasing Cars- Snow Patrol?
11. Little Red Corvette - Prince
12. Shredded Humans - Cannibal Corpse
13. Little Deuce Coupe- Beach Boys

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!:eat1:
1. Pork and Beans- Weezer


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer

2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson

I knew you would do this to use that Weezer one lol!!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson

3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey

5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash

6. Cocoa - Clipz


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band

8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band
8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes
9. 21 Questions- 50 Cent (I love you like a fat kid loves cake.)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band
8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes
9. 21 Questions- 50 Cent (I love you like a fat kid loves cake.) 
10. Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band
8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes
9. 21 Questions- 50 Cent (I love you like a fat kid loves cake.) 
10. Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit
11. Lunchlady Land- Adam Sandler


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band
8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes
9. 21 Questions- 50 Cent (I love you like a fat kid loves cake.)
10. Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit
11. Lunchlady Land- Adam Sandler

12. Milk and Toast and Honey - Roxette


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

More songs about food or using food in the title! No using previous answers!

1. Pork and Beans- Weezer
2. Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson
3. Meat Sandwich - GWAR
4. Honey- Mariah Carey
5. Pumpkin Soup - Kate Nash
6. Cocoa - Clipz
7. Cut the Cake- Average White Band
8. Cookie Jar - Gym Class Heroes
9. 21 Questions- 50 Cent (I love you like a fat kid loves cake.)
10. Hot Dog - Limp Bizkit
11. Lunchlady Land- Adam Sandler
12. Milk and Toast and Honey - Roxette
13. The More I Drank- Blake Shelton

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death

2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs :wubu


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 29, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs :wubu

3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs :wubu
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.


----------



## fiore (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge


----------



## Angellore (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
9. All You Nedd Is Love - The Beatles


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
9. All You Nedd Is Love - The Beatles
10. The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
9. All You Nedd Is Love - The Beatles
10. The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield
11. Heaven Tonight - H.I.M


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
9. All You Nedd Is Love - The Beatles
10. The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield
11. Heaven Tonight - H.I.M
12. Endless Love - Lionel Richie & Diana Ross


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Next topic- Songs about Love

1. Even in Death- Evanescence
2. My Best Friend - Queen (one of mine and George's songs )
3. Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Babe - Barry White (dude had an AWESOME voice!)
4. Let's Stay Together - Al Green
5. Unchained Melody - Righteous Brothers
6. Alive- P.O.D.
7. Love You Madly - Cake
8. When a Man Loves a Woman - Percy Sledge
9. All You Nedd Is Love - The Beatles
10. The Look of Love - Dusty Springfield
11. Heaven Tonight - H.I.M
12. Endless Love - Lionel Richie & Diana Ross
13. Like Someone In Love - Bjork


Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle

2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire

3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce

4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire

5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet


----------



## george83 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
*7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy*


Awesome song,George!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy
9. Walk Through the Fire- Cast of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, the series.


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy
9. Walk Through the Fire- Cast of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, the series.

10. Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy
9. Walk Through the Fire- Cast of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, the series.
10. Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash

11. House Of Fire - Alice Cooper \m/


----------



## grandecafe1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy
9. Walk Through the Fire- Cast of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, the series.
10. Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash
11. House Of Fire - Alice Cooper \m/

12. Fire - The Pointer Sister


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with "FIRE" in the title .....


1. Nightmares On Wax - Fire In The Middle
2. Disturbed - Inside The Fire
3. Through the Fire and the Flames - Dragonforce
4. Kings of Leon - Sex On Fire
5. Demon Fire - Davenport Cabinet
6. Jump In The Fire - Metallica
7. Purification By Fire - Cannibal Corpse
8. Bathe In Fire - Autopsy
9. Walk Through the Fire- Cast of Buffy, The Vampire Slayer, the series.
10. Ring Of Fire - Johnny Cash
11. House Of Fire - Alice Cooper \m/
12. Fire - The Pointer Sisters

13. Light My Fire - The Doors
*******************************

NEXT TOPIC

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## bexy (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats

3. Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie

4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 30, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 30, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 30, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles 
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice one Kinky- I havent heard that in a long time. Took me back a few years.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles 
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie
9. Ruby Tuesday- The Rolling Stones


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles 
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie
9. Ruby Tuesday- The Rolling Stones
10. Waiting for Wednesday - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories


----------



## mango (Jan 31, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie
9. Ruby Tuesday- The Rolling Stones
10. Waiting for Wednesday - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories

*11. Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie
9. Ruby Tuesday- The Rolling Stones
10. Waiting for Wednesday - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories
11. Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats
12. Thursday - Steve Cole


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

Songs that have a day of the week in the title.

1. Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2
2. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
3. Sunday Girl - Blondie
4. Saturday Night At The Movies - The Drifters
5. Friday, I'm in love - The Cure
6. Saturday Nights Alright (for fighting) - Elton John
7. Manic Monday- The Bangles
8. Easy (Like Sunday Morning) - Lionel Richie
9. Ruby Tuesday- The Rolling Stones
10. Waiting for Wednesday - Lisa Loeb & Nine Stories
11. Friday On My Mind - The Easybeats
12. Thursday - Steve Cole
13. Wednesday Week - Elvis Costello

Next- Name a song that is humorous
1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic

7. Sick Of You - GWAR


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR

8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR
8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)

9. I'm A Cider Drinker - The Wurzles


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR
8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)
9. I'm A Cider Drinker - The Wurzles

Darn you Tom, I was about to do the combine harvester one by the Wurzels! 

10. Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life - Monty Python


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR
8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)
9. I'm A Cider Drinker - The Wurzles
10. Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life - Monty Python

11. Sushi Girl - The Tubes


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR
8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)
9. I'm A Cider Drinker - The Wurzles
10. Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life - Monty Python
11. Sushi Girl - The Tubes
12. I'm Gonna Miss Her - Brad Paisley


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that is humorous

1. At A Medium Pace- Adam Sandler
2. King Tut - Steve Martin
3. Detachable Penis- King Missile
4. The Streak - Ray Stevens
5. Sugar- System of a Down
6. Amish Paradise - "Weird Al" Yankovic
7. Sick Of You - GWAR
8. I Wish I Was Queer So I Could Get Chicks - Bloodhound Gang (what song by them isn't funny lol!)
9. I'm A Cider Drinker - The Wurzles
10. Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life - Monty Python
11. Sushi Girl - The Tubes
12. I'm Gonna Miss Her - Brad Paisley
13. Ugly Girl- Jack Off Jill

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse

2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman


----------



## george83 (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper

5. Not This Time - Kate Bush


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush 

6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)

That defo works! 

7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus

9. Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus
9. Time - Pink Floyd

10. Closing Time - Semisonic


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus
9. Time - Pink Floyd
10. Closing Time - Semisonic

11. Time For Death - GWAR


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus
9. Time - Pink Floyd
10. Closing Time - Semisonic
11. Time For Death - GWAR

12. No Time This Time - The Police


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Next- Name a song that references time

1. Time Is Running Out- Muse
2. Time Consumer - Coheed and Cambria
3. Time to Say Goodbye - Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman
4. Time After Time - Cyndi Lauper
5. Not This Time - Kate Bush
6. 12 Hours - Davenport Cabinet (that works, right?)
7. Time To Dance - Panic! At The Disco
8. Time To Burn - The Rasmus
9. Time - Pink Floyd
10. Closing Time - Semisonic
11. Time For Death - GWAR
12. No Time This Time - The Police

13. The Time To Kill Is Now - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

*NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.*

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars

2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey

3. Slayer - God Send Death


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death

4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss

5. Psalm 69- Ministry


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 31, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish


----------



## mango (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish

*9. How The Gods Kill - Danzig*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish
9. How The Gods Kill - Danzig
10. Valhalla - Black Sabbath


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish
9. How The Gods Kill - Danzig
10. Valhalla - Black Sabbath
11. God Must Hate Me - Simple Plan


----------



## kinkykitten (Feb 1, 2009)

NEXT - Songs That Make Reference To God Or Gods.

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish
9. How The Gods Kill - Danzig
10. Valhalla - Black Sabbath
11. God Must Hate Me - Simple Plan
12. Thank God For The Suffering - Cradle Of Filth


----------



## george83 (Feb 1, 2009)

1. Ra - Ebony Dubstars
2. Dear God Please Help Me - Morrissey
3. Slayer - God Send Death
4. God Gave Rock And Roll To You - Kiss
5. Psalm 69- Ministry
6. Awesome God - Rich Mullins
7. God Blessed Texas - Little Texas
8. I Only Ask of God- Outlandish
9. How The Gods Kill - Danzig
10. Valhalla - Black Sabbath
11. God Must Hate Me - Simple Plan
12. Thank God For The Suffering - Cradle Of Filth
13. The God That Failed - Metallica

Next Topic.

Artists or bands that have recorded a song to be used as a wrestlers themesong, it has to be an original song and not a song already released so for example Limp Bizkits Rolling is not allowed.

1. Motorhead - The King Of Kings


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Topic.

Artists or bands that have recorded a song to be used as a wrestler's themesong, it has to be an original song and not a song already released so for example Limp Bizkit's Rolling is not allowed.

1. Motorhead - The King Of Kings - HHH

2. Alter Bridge - Metallingus - Edge


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

bexy said:


> Next Topic.
> 
> Artists or bands that have recorded a song to be used as a wrestler's themesong, it has to be an original song and not a song already released so for example Limp Bizkit's Rolling is not allowed.
> 
> ...



I think you need to pick a new category... one that is not so obscure for people.


----------



## george83 (Feb 3, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> I think you need to pick a new category... one that is not so obscure for people.



It is not obscure at all a quick google search will get you an answer!!!!


1. Motorhead - The King Of Kings - HHH
2. Alter Bridge - Metallingus - Edge 
3. Run DMC - The Kings - DX


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 3, 2009)

/total apathy


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont want to have to google to make a contribution


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> I dont want to have to google to make a contribution



I agree with you QTPatooti.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

1. Motorhead - The King Of Kings - HHH
2. Alter Bridge - Metallingus - Edge 
3. Run DMC - The Kings - DX 
4. "My Time Is Now" John Cena 
5. "I Won't Do What You Tell Me" Steve Austin 
6. "If You Smell" The Rock 
7. "The Game" Triple H 
8. "Sexy Boy" Shawn Michaels 
8. "Rest In Peace" The Undertaker 
10. "No Chance In Hell" Mr. McMahon 
11. "I Walk Alone"* Batista 
12. "Line In The Sand" Evolution 
13. "Break The Walls Down" Chris Jericho 



*NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker*

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 4, 2009)

*NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker*

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton


----------



## george83 (Feb 4, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> 1. Motorhead - The King Of Kings - HHH
> 2. Alter Bridge - Metallingus - Edge
> 3. Run DMC - The Kings - DX
> 4. "My Time Is Now" John Cena
> ...



I'm sorry but the answers you posted are not correct at all, as half of them were created by Jim Johnston for WWE and not a famous artist or band! So in my eyes are not valid.

I don't think its right that I feel right in that my topic has been rushed on there has been many a topic I have not been able to take part in as I didnt have a clue. It's only a game though and I hate it the way so many people on here take it so serious!

This is my last post in these bakers dozen threads as I cant deal with the way certain posters take control of other peoples topics.


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 4, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker
> 
> 1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
> 2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
> ...



7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 4, 2009)

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton 
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses

9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses
9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac
10. Kentucky Gambler - Merle Haggard


----------



## bexy (Feb 4, 2009)

In the past when I have participated in this thread, I have used Google to research my answers. And enjoyed doing so. There are often topics I know nothing or very little about, and I enjoy expanding my knowledge by Googling them to read more about different actors/singers/etc. If it was a topic that just didn't interest me, I would wait until a new topic was started as I imagined people would choose topics that were of interest to themselves and far be it from me to tell anyone their topic was boring to me. For example I might be likely to pick a Morrissey topic, and would hope people would participate or let it run, as they would know he was my favourite singer. Obviously I am more considerate and patient than some.

I refuse to believe George and I are the only people who ever use Google or other sites to get our answers for this game.

Either way it doesn't matter, as I also won't be participating anymore. It seems that not many people are interesting in learning new things or even being polite in this game.

It seems to me that George was singled out, and then ignored when he posted about his topic being rushed. No-one even bothered to reply to him. Very rude.


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

I must admit I didn't notice Georges post until I saw Bexys as I just hit the space bar and replied to the last post last time I checked this thread and totally zoomed past the pages first post

And I must say I think its a real shame that George and Bexy have been made to feel this way about this thread, its awful someone feels singled out and ignored in a thread that is superposed to be a fun game

My last topic was also rushed (by me admittedly) cos i felt embarest for picking a dud subject, when really it would be easy for people to come up with answers for

I always get my answers (if they don't just pop in my head) from my own itunes library but I agree people can use google to find things, its all part of the fun

I just wanted to say something as George and Bexy always contributed to this thread and always have interesting songs and made it fun and it sucks that they will no longer be a part of it


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

george83 said:


> I'm sorry but the answers you posted are not correct at all, as half of them were created by Jim Johnston for WWE and not a famous artist or band! So in my eyes are not valid.
> 
> I don't think its right that I feel right in that my topic has been rushed on there has been many a topic I have not been able to take part in as I didnt have a clue. It's only a game though and I hate it the way so many people on here take it so serious!
> 
> This is my last post in these bakers dozen threads as I cant deal with the way certain posters take control of other peoples topics.





bexy said:


> In the past when I have participated in this thread, I have used Google to research my answers. And enjoyed doing so. There are often topics I know nothing or very little about, and I enjoy expanding my knowledge by Googling them to read more about different actors/singers/etc. If it was a topic that just didn't interest me, I would wait until a new topic was started as I imagined people would choose topics that were of interest to themselves and far be it from me to tell anyone their topic was boring to me. For example I might be likely to pick a Morrissey topic, and would hope people would participate or let it run, as they would know he was my favourite singer. Obviously I am more considerate and patient than some.
> 
> I refuse to believe George and I are the only people who ever use Google or other sites to get our answers for this game.
> 
> ...





I did search for the answers to George's topic and those were the songs that I could find. And yes I put the all the answers in because it seemed as if no one else was. I was not trying to single him out or ignore his post. I am sorry you feel that way.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

I would like to throw my two cents here and say that some of my challenges have gone unanswered for hours at a time and were given a mercy killing. There are some subjects that I find fascinating (example: parasitology, plate tectonics, and proofing reading technical reports) that most folks flee from in horror. There are other subjects as George mentioned that I could teach (and have) and folks could learn about if they wanted to. 

Anyhoo, I also respect Mariac's ability to referee these question and answer games she has created. She has done a wonderful job of overseeing a bunch of trivia questions and answers for a long time. A very even tempered girl too.

And like OPs, I would also like to see Bexy and George come back and play with us again. I am not able to play the Music Lovers game (lack of ability), but enjoy lurking. I would hate to lose some fine younger players who bring a new outlook into subjects.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

Bexy and George....... Perhaps I should have given your topic more time for others to post in, and for that I am sorry. But my intent was to keep this thread moving along. I thoroughly enjoy seeing your posts and would really hate to see you stop contributing to this thread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses
9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac
10. Kentucky Gambler - Merle Haggard


----------



## mergirl (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about gambling/poker

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses
9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac
10. Kentucky Gambler - Merle Haggard
11.Ace of spades-motorhead


----------



## mergirl (Feb 5, 2009)

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses
9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac
10. Kentucky Gambler - Merle Haggard
11.Ace of spades-motorhead
12.Thurston hearts the who-Bikini Kill


----------



## mergirl (Feb 5, 2009)

1. The Gambler - Kenny Rogers
2. Luck Be a Lady Tonight - Frank Sinatra
3. The Joker - Steve Miller Band
4. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis Presley
5. Queen of Clubs - KC & The Sunshine Band
6. Queen of Hearts - Juice Newton
7. Deuces Are Wild - by Aerosmith.
8. Snake eyes- Throwing Muses
9. Lazy Poker Blues - Fleetwood Mac
10. Kentucky Gambler - Merle Haggard
11.Ace of spades-motorhead
12.Thurston hearts the who-Bikini Kill
13. Winner takes it all-abba

Riot Grrl songs by Uk riot grrl bands.

1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, personally I'm not into Googling stuff for this (I feel like I'm cheating :doh. But I can understand that George feels that his topic was hijacked a bit. I should've consulted my friend Will, he knows everything about wrestling . But George and Bexy definitely must needs come back. Their input is necessary.


----------



## bexy (Feb 5, 2009)

It was not my intention in anyway to completely derail this thread as I do not want to spoil the game for anyone else. I think the best thing to do is for someone to just start a new topic and for people to continue playing. I will still sit it out for a while at least, but think someone should start a new topic and get the thread back on track for everyone else.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Riot Grrl songs by Uk riot grrl bands.
> 
> 1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear


2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Riot grrl song by uk riot grrl bands

1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 

(btw 'bikini kill' are an American riot grrrl band not Uk though we can change it just to riot grrl bands if its too difficult)


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

bexy said:


> It was not my intention in anyway to completely derail this thread as I do not want to spoil the game for anyone else. I think the best thing to do is for someone to just start a new topic and for people to continue playing. I will still sit it out for a while at least, but think someone should start a new topic and get the thread back on track for everyone else.


i started a new topic! join in biiaaatch! lol The subject is riot grrl bands.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> I dont want to have to google to make a contribution





mariac1966 said:


> I agree with you QTPatooti.



hmm..now did you get Bikini Kills "feels blind" off their "pussy whipped" or "double dare ya" album i forget! lol
I think its ok to google types of music to get tracks, its good to learn something about the types of music other people on the boards like..if it goes too long and people have utterly NO interest in the subject then fair enough..but can we not try?? It cant be that hard.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Songs by riot grrrl bands (changed to make easier)

1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Songs by riot grrrl bands (changed to make easier)

1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile


----------



## mergirl (Feb 6, 2009)

1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile
6. Only straight girls wear dresses-cunts with attitude


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Riot Grrrl Bands


1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile
6. Only straight girls wear dresses-cunts with attitude
7. Decide - Heavens to Betsy	
8. Standing In the Way of Control - The Gossip	
9. Duvet Ta - Frumpies


----------



## mergirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Riot Grrrl Bands


1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile
6. Only straight girls wear dresses-cunts with attitude
7. Decide - Heavens to Betsy 
8. Standing In the Way of Control - The Gossip 
9. Duvet Ta - Frumpies
10.Dig me out-Sleater Kinney


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

Riot Grrrl Bands


1.Shaved pussy poetry-huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx-lungleg 
4. cool shmool-bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile
6. Only straight girls wear dresses-cunts with attitude
7. Decide - Heavens to Betsy 
8. Standing In the Way of Control - The Gossip 
9. Duvet Ta - Frumpies
10.Dig me out-Sleater Kinney
11. Forever Fired - Excuse 17


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

Riot Grrrl Bands


1.Shaved pussy poetry- huggy bear 
2. Feels Blind - Bikini Kill
3. Maid to minx- lungleg 
4. cool shmool- bratmobile
5. I'm In the Band - Bratmobile
6. Only straight girls wear dresses- cunts with attitude
7. Decide - Heavens to Betsy 
8. Standing In the Way of Control - The Gossip 
9. Duvet Ta - Frumpies
10. Dig me out- Sleater Kinney
11. Forever Fired - Excuse 17
12. You're No Rock 'n' Roll Fun - Sleater-Kinney	
13. Kissing Well - Free Kitten


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

*NEXT: Songs about Working*

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 8, 2009)

*NEXT: Songs about Working*

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2009)

*NEXT: Songs about Working*

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton

3. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic (not so sure about this one)


----------



## Esther (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush


----------



## mango (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush 

*6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush 
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush 
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush 
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford

9. Take This Job and Shove It! (I Ain't Workin' Here No More!) Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush 
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford
9. Take This Job and Shove It! (I Ain't Workin' Here No More!) Johnny Paycheck
10. Money For Nothing- Dire Straits


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford
9. Take This Job and Shove It! (I Ain't Workin' Here No More!) Johnny Paycheck
10. Money For Nothing- Dire Straits
11. Five O'Clock World - The Vogues


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford
9. Take This Job and Shove It! (I Ain't Workin' Here No More!) Johnny Paycheck
10. Money For Nothing- Dire Straits
11. Five O'Clock World - The Vogues
12. She Works Hard For The Money - Donna Summer


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Working

1. Working for the Weekend - Loverboy
2. 9 to 5 - Dolly Parton
3. Why Don't You Get A Job? - The Offspring
4. Like A Surgeon - 'Weird Al' Yankovic
5. Working Man - Rush
6. Working For The Man - Roy Orbison
7. Workin for a Livin - Huey Lewis & The News
8. 16 Tons - Tennesse Ernie Ford
9. Take This Job and Shove It! (I Ain't Workin' Here No More!) Johnny Paycheck
10. Money For Nothing- Dire Straits
11. Five O'Clock World - The Vogues
12. She Works Hard For The Money - Donna Summer
13. Bright Future In Sales - Fountains of Wayne	


*NEXT: Torch Songs* ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 10, 2009)

*NEXT: Torch Songs *( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
3. I'll Be Over You - Toto


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
3. I'll Be Over You - Toto
2. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)


----------



## Paquito (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis


----------



## Esther (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill


----------



## Mythik (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others
9. Rehab - Rhianna


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others
9. Rehab - Rhianna
10. You Don't Know My Name- Alicia Keys


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others
9. Rehab - Rhianna
10. You Don't Know My Name- Alicia Keys
11. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others
9. Rehab - Rhianna
10. You Don't Know My Name- Alicia Keys
11. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor
12. Don't Speak--No Doubt


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 11, 2009)

NEXT: Torch Songs ( torch song is a sentimental love song, typically one in which the singer laments an unrequited or lost love, where one party is either oblivious to the existence of the other, or where one party has moved on)

1. I Can't Make You Love Me - Bonnie Raitt
2. I'll Be Over You - Toto
3. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam (among others)
4. Teardrops on My Guitar - Taylor Swift
5. Does He Love You - Reba McEntire & Linda Davis
6. November Rain - Guns n' Roses
7. X-Factor-Lauryn Hill
8. You Don't Know Me - Elvis, Ray Charles, others
9. Rehab - Rhianna
10. You Don't Know My Name- Alicia Keys
11. Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor
12. Don't Speak--No Doubt
13. Don't Know Why - Norah Jones	

**Since I picked the last 2 categories, someone can pick the next one


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

What about songs that mention items of clothing?? Has that been done yet?


----------



## mango (Feb 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> What about songs that mention items of clothing?? Has that been done yet?



*1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies*


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2009)

What about songs that mention items of clothing?? Has that been done yet?

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

What about songs that mention items of clothing?? Has that been done yet?

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup

5. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
9. Yellow Brick Road- Eminem (And said that Puma's The Brand 'cause the
clan makes troops)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
9. Yellow Brick Road- Eminem (And said that Puma's The Brand 'cause the
clan makes troops)
10. Undone (The Sweater Song) - Weezer


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
9. Yellow Brick Road- Eminem (And said that Puma's The Brand 'cause the
clan makes troops)
10. Undone (The Sweater Song) - Weezer
11. Leather- Tori Amos


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
9. Yellow Brick Road- Eminem (And said that Puma's The Brand 'cause the
clan makes troops)
10. Undone (The Sweater Song) - Weezer
11. Leather- Tori Amos
12. Fit But You Know It - The Streets


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention items of clothing

1. Zoot Suit Riot - Cherry Poppin' Daddies
2. Hand in Glove - The smiths
3. Devil with a Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & The Detroit Wheels
4. Trucker Hat - Bowling For Soup
5. Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny Yellow Polka Dot Bikini- Brian Hyland
6. (She Wore) Blue Velvet - Bobby Vinton
7. Blue Suede Shoes- Elvis
8. Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake
9. Yellow Brick Road- Eminem (And said that Puma's The Brand 'cause the
clan makes troops)
10. Undone (The Sweater Song) - Weezer
11. Leather- Tori Amos
12. Fit But You Know It - The Streets
13. 21 Questions 50 cent (staring at you tryin' to figure how you got dem jeans)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America

9. Jambalaya - Hank Williams


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 12, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America
9. Jambalaya - Hank Williams
10. Cream - Prince


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 12, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America
9. Jambalaya - Hank Williams
10. Cream - Prince
11. Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay and The Techniques


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America
9. Jambalaya - Hank Williams
10. Cream - Prince
11. Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay and The Techniques
12. Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog


----------



## moore2me (Feb 12, 2009)

Songs that mention food part 3

1. Sugar- System of a Down
2. Too High For The Supermarket - The Uninvited
3. Vicinity of Obscenity- System of a Down (Banana terracotta pie, and beat the meat!)
4. Chop Suey - System of a Down
5. I Can't Help Myself- The Four Tops (Sugarpie honeybunch)
6. Pop Rocks and Coke - Green Day
7. Waiter Bring Me Water- Shania Twain
8. Peaches - Presidents of the United States of America
9. Jambalaya - Hank Williams
10. Cream - Prince
11. Apples, Peaches, Pumpkin Pie - Jay and The Techniques
12. Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog

13. Sugar, Sugar - the Archies

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr


----------



## icenine (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire 
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney


----------



## mango (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney

*7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace

9. Blowin' in the Wind - Peter, Paul, and Mary


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace
9. Blowin' in the Wind - Peter, Paul, and Mary

10. For what it's worth - buffalo springfield


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace
9. Blowin' in the Wind - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. For what it's worth - buffalo springfield

11. Please Mr. Custer, I Don't Want To Go - Larry Verne


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace
9. Blowin' in the Wind - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. For what it's worth - buffalo springfield
11. Please Mr. Custer, I Don't Want To Go - Larry Verne
12. War Pigs - Black Sabbath


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 13, 2009)

Next Challenge - Songs written during the Vietnam War Era or later that promote peace and describe the horrors of war.

1. One Tin Solider Rides Away - Joni Mitchell (From The Legend of Billy Jack)
2. Country Joe McDonald - Feel Like I'm Fixing To Die Rag
3. War, What Is It Good For? - Edwin Starr
4. Give Peace a Chance - John Lennon
5. Eve Of Destruction-Barry McGuire
6. Pipes of Peace - Paul McCartney
7. Masters of War - Bob Dylan
8. Billy Don't Be a Hero - Paper Lace
9. Blowin' in the Wind - Peter, Paul, and Mary
10. For what it's worth - buffalo springfield
11. Please Mr. Custer, I Don't Want To Go - Larry Verne
12. War Pigs - Black Sabbath
13. What's Goin' On? - Marvin Gaye


*Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled*

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 13, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure) 
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)

6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')

7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)

9.Peter Piper-RUN DMC (samples Bob James-TaKe Me To The Mardi Gras)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 14, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)
9.Peter Piper-RUN DMC (samples Bob James-TaKe Me To The Mardi Gras)
10. Sing For The Moment- Eminem (samples Dream On by Aerosmith)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)
9.Peter Piper-RUN DMC (samples Bob James-TaKe Me To The Mardi Gras)
10. Sing For The Moment- Eminem (samples Dream On by Aerosmith)
11. Me Against the World - 2Pac (samples "Walk on By" Isaac Hayes)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 15, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)
9.Peter Piper-RUN DMC (samples Bob James-TaKe Me To The Mardi Gras)
10. Sing For The Moment- Eminem (samples Dream On by Aerosmith)
11. Me Against the World - 2Pac (samples "Walk on By" Isaac Hayes)
12. Turn It Up/Fire It Up- Busta Rhymes (samples Knight Rider theme)


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next - Famous Hip-Hop or Rap Songs that sampled other songs. Name the newer version, and the song it sampled

1. Vanilla Ice - Ice, Ice Baby (sampled Queen's Under Pressure)
2. Run DMC - Aerosmith's Walk This Way
3. Kanye West - Stronger (sampled Daft Punk's 'Harder Better Faster Stronger')
4. Bury Me AG - 2Pac (samples For the Love of You by the Isley Brothers)
5. Stranded On Death Row - Dr. Dre (sampled Isaac Hayes' Do Your Thing)
6. Gz and Hustlas-Snoop Dogg (sampled Bernard Wright-Haboglabotribin')
7. Beyonce - Naughty Girl (sampled Love to Love you by Donna Summer)
8. Gimmie Some More- Busta Rhymes (sampled the song from the driving scene in Psycho at the beginning)
9.Peter Piper-RUN DMC (samples Bob James-TaKe Me To The Mardi Gras)
10. Sing For The Moment- Eminem (samples Dream On by Aerosmith)
11. Me Against the World - 2Pac (samples "Walk on By" Isaac Hayes)
12. Turn It Up/Fire It Up- Busta Rhymes (samples Knight Rider theme)
13. Stranded on Death Row - Dr. Dre (samples "Do Your Thing" Isaac Hayes)


*NEXT: songs by Buffalo Springfield

1. For What It's Worth	*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

**Since the other category doesn't seem to be a good choice, I am changing it to:


*NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 15, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 15, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La

5. Love Is Strange


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La

5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)

7. Raining In My Heart


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)
7. Raining In My Heart
8. Rave On 
9. Think It Over


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 19, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)
7. Raining In My Heart
8. Rave On
9. Think It Over
10. Valley of Tears


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)
7. Raining In My Heart
8. Rave On
9. Think It Over
10. Valley of Tears

11. True Love Ways


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 21, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)
7. Raining In My Heart
8. Rave On
9. Think It Over
10. Valley of Tears
11. True Love Ways
12. Holly Hop


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 21, 2009)

NEXT: Buddy Holly (alone or with The Crickets)

1. That'll Be the Day (w/ The Crickets)
2. Peggy Sue
3. Everyday
4. Be Bop A Lu La
5. Love Is Strange
6. Maybe Baby (w/ The Crickets)
7. Raining In My Heart
8. Rave On
9. Think It Over
10. Valley of Tears
11. True Love Ways
12. Holly Hop
13. Crying, Waiting, Hoping

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 21, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 21, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane

*4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News*


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News

5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182

6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet

7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human & League Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett

8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human League and Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett
8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears

9. Crash - Dave Matthews Band and Gwen Stefani


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human League and Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett
8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears
9. Crash - Dave Matthews Band and Gwen Stefani

10. Photograph - Nickelback and Weezer


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human League and Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett
8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears
9. Crash - Dave Matthews Band and Gwen Stefani
10. Photograph - Nickelback and Weezer

11. Dreams - Fleetwood Mac and The Cranberries


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 22, 2009)

New Category: Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human League and Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett
8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears
9. Crash - Dave Matthews Band and Gwen Stefani
10. Photograph - Nickelback and Weezer
11. Dreams - Fleetwood Mac and The Cranberries 

12. It's My Life - Bon Jovi and No Doubt


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 22, 2009)

Songs by two different bands/artists with the same title (but are NOT covers or remakes)

1. Fix You - The Offspring and Coldplay
2. Don't You Want Me - Human League and Jody Watley
3. My Way - Limp Bizkit and Beretta Jane also Usher & Frank Sinatra
4. The Power of Love - Jennifer Rush and Huey Lewis & the News
5. I Miss You - Bjork and Blink 182
6. California - Joni Mitchell and Phantom Planet
7. Illuminate - Orbital and Latrice Barnett
8. Stronger - Kanye West and Britney Spears
9. Crash - Dave Matthews Band and Gwen Stefani
10. Photograph - Nickelback and Weezer
11. Dreams - Fleetwood Mac and The Cranberries 
12. It's My Life - Bon Jovi and No Doubt
13. Don't Be Cruel - Elvis and Bobby Brown

*Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972*


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy


----------



## moore2me (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini
5. I Don't Wanna Fight - What's Love Got to Do with It


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 23, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini
5. I Don't Wanna Fight - What's Love Got to Do with It
6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2009)

*I took the liberty of making a few corrections. My source was
http://www.oscars.org/*

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972

2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994

3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy *- 2003, Song title "Into The West"*

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini

5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It *(1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.*

6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic *(1997) "My Heart Will Go On"*

7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 23, 2009)

*Giving a Rep and a Thanks to Moore2Me for the corrections!*

..on with the countdown...

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972

2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994

3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy *- 2003, Song title "Into The West"*

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini

5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It *(1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.*

6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic *(1997) "My Heart Will Go On"*

7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955) 

8. *"Jai Ho" - Slumdog Millionaire - 2009*


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 23, 2009)

moore2me said:


> 7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)



Love that movie! It is a NEW/OLD favorite


----------



## mango (Feb 23, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972

2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994

3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 2003, Song title "Into The West"

4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini

5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It (1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.

6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic (1997) "My Heart Will Go On"

7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)

8. "Jai Ho" - Slumdog Millionaire - 2009
*
9. Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Arthur (1981) Music: Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager and Christopher Cross *


----------



## moore2me (Feb 23, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Giving a Rep and a Thanks to Moore2Me for the corrections!*
> 
> *Thank you OneWicked Angel.*
> 
> ...



9. Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Arthur (1981) Music: Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager and Christopher Cross 


10. "The Days Of Wine And Roses" from the movie of the same name (1962) music by Henry Mancini


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 23, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 2003, Song title "Into The West
4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini
5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It (1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.
6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic (1997) "My Heart Will Go On"
7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)
8. "Jai Ho" - Slumdog Millionaire - 2009 *
9. Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Arthur (1981) Music: Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager and Christopher Cross 
10. "The Days Of Wine And Roses" from the movie of the same name (1962) music by Henry Mancini
11. Falling Slowly- Once- 2008


----------



## moore2me (Feb 24, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 2003, Song title "Into The West
4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini
5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It (1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.
6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic (1997) "My Heart Will Go On"
7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)
8. "Jai Ho" - Slumdog Millionaire - 2009 *
9. Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Arthur (1981) Music: Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager and Christopher Cross 
10. "The Days Of Wine And Roses" from the movie of the same name (1962) music by Henry Mancini
11. Falling Slowly- Once- 2008

12. "The Shadow Of Your Smile" from The Sandpiper (1965)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 24, 2009)

Next Category: Oscar Winning Songs and What Movie and Year

1. "The Morning After" - The Poseidon Adventure - 1972
2. "Can You Feel The Love Tonight" - The Lion King - 1994
3. Concerning Hobbits - The Lord of the Rings Trilogy - 2003, Song title "Into The West
4. "Moon River" - Breakfast at Tiffany's (1961) Music by Henry Mancini
5. "I Don't Wanna Fight" - What's Love Got to Do with It (1994) No music from this movie won an Oscar. The song was nominated tho (also nominated for a Grammy-no win there). A song from the Lion King Won in '94.
6. Hymn To The Sea - Titanic (1997) "My Heart Will Go On"
7. "Love Is A Many Splendored Thing" - from the movie with the same name (1955)
8. "Jai Ho" - Slumdog Millionaire - 2009 *
9. Arthur's Theme (Best That You Can Do) - Arthur (1981) Music: Burt Bacharach, Carole Bayer Sager and Christopher Cross 
10. "The Days Of Wine And Roses" from the movie of the same name (1962) music by Henry Mancini
11. Falling Slowly- Once- 2008
12. "The Shadow Of Your Smile" from The Sandpiper (1965)
13. Lose Yourself - 8 mile - 2002

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 24, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 24, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou 
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 25, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain

5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 25, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain

5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.

7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas

8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"

9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Songs from Soundtracks, the name, artist, and soundtrack

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"
9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'
10. Ghost In You - Mark McGrath / 50 First Dates


----------



## mango (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"
9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'
10. Ghost In You - Mark McGrath / 50 First Dates

*11. There Are Worse Things I Could Do - Stockard Channing / Grease*


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"
9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'
10. Ghost In You - Mark McGrath / 50 First Dates

11. Worse Things I Could Do - Stockard Channing / Grease
12. Nature Boy - David Bowie / Moulin Rouge


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"
9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'
10. Ghost In You - Mark McGrath / 50 First Dates
11. Worse Things I Could Do - Stockard Channing / Grease

12. Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Madonna - from Evita


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

1. Love- Rosey- Bridget Jones's Diary soundtrack
2. Man of Constant Sorrow - The Soggy Bottom Boys - O Brother Where Art Thou
3. Good Morning Baltimore - Nikki Blonsky/Hairspray
4. Purple Rain - Prince/Purple Rain
5. Poor Judd Is Dead - sung by Gordon MacRae - in the 1955 version of Oklahoma
6.Closer To You--sung by Dennis Quaid--The Big Easy soundtrack.
7. Kidnap the Sandy Claws - sung by Lock, Shock, and Barrel (Lock is voiced by Pee Wee Herman) - from the movie Nightmare Before Christmas
8. Crusin' - sung by Gwyneth Paltrow and Huey Lewis from the movie "Duets"
9. Mr Sandman -performed by The Chordettes,featured in 'Halloween II'
10. Ghost In You - Mark McGrath / 50 First Dates
11. Worse Things I Could Do - Stockard Channing / Grease
12. Nature Boy - David Bowie / Moulin Rouge
13. Don't Cry For Me Argentina - Madonna - from Evita



Your turn to pick next category M2M


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 26, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 26, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go) 

2. Come a Little Closer


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do
4. What Was I Thinkin'


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do
4. What Was I Thinkin'
5. Trying to Stop Your Leaving


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 27, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Dierks Bentley
> 
> 1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)




lol i wish i knew who that was lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> lol i wish i knew who that was lol



Oh Mama what you're missing! If you like country music Dierks is easy on the the ears and and not bad at all on the eyes (especially when wet :eat2!

http://www.cmt.com/artists/az/bentley_dierks/videos.jhtml 

...I now return you to your regularly scheduled music list

(hums "Free and Easy" as screen fades to black...)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do
4. What Was I Thinkin'
5. Trying to Stop Your Leaving
6. My Last Name


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 27, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do
4. What Was I Thinkin'
5. Trying to Stop Your Leaving
6. My Last Name
7. Feel That Fire


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2009)

haha

weird post


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 28, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh Mama what you're missing! If you like country music Dierks is easy on the the ears and and not bad at all on the eyes (especially when wet :eat2!
> 
> http://www.cmt.com/artists/az/bentley_dierks/videos.jhtml
> 
> ...




ahhh no wonder.. country music makes me want to slash my wrists.. lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Dierks Bentley

1. Free and Easy (Down the Road I Go)
2. Come a Little Closer
3. Lotta Leavin' Left To Do
4. What Was I Thinkin'
5. Trying to Stop Your Leaving
6. My Last Name
7. Feel That Fire
8. Every Mile a Memory
9. Sideways
10. I Wanna Make You Close Your Eyes	
11. Settle for a Slowdown
12. Long Trip Alone
13. Beautiful World


*NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross	*


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross 

*2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens

3. Papa'z Song-2Pac


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac

4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin

5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna

6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> 1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
> 2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
> 3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
> 4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
> ...


7. Oh Father - Madonna


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 3, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn
7. Oh Father - Madonna

8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptations


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 3, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> NEXT: Songs about Fathers
> 
> 1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
> 2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
> ...


9. Papa - Prince


----------



## moore2me (Mar 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by OneWickedAngel 
NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn
7. Oh Father - Madonna
8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptations
9. Papa - Prince

10. Oh My Pa-Pa! - Eddie Fisher


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn
7. Oh Father - Madonna
8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptations
9. Papa - Prince
10. Oh My Pa-Pa! - Eddie Fisher
11. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn
7. Oh Father - Madonna
8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptations
9. Papa - Prince
10. Oh My Pa-Pa! - Eddie Fisher
11. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton

12. Father Abraham Had Many Sons - Bible Songs


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 4, 2009)

NEXT: Songs about Fathers

1. Dance With My Father - Luther Vandross
2. Father and Son - Cat Stevens
3. Papa'z Song-2Pac
4. Cat's In The Cradle - Harry Chapin
5. Papa Don't Preach - Madonna
6. Daddy's Hands - Holly Dunn
7. Oh Father - Madonna
8. Papa Was A Rolling Stone - The Temptations
9. Papa - Prince
10. Oh My Pa-Pa! - Eddie Fisher
11. My Father's Eyes - Eric Clapton
12. Father Abraham Had Many Sons - Bible Songs

13. Father of Mine - Everclear


Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys ("...and I got more hits than Sadaharu Oh...")


----------



## mango (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys ("...and I got more hits than Sadaharu Oh...") 

*2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys ("...and I got more hits than Sadaharu Oh...") 
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers

3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)


----------



## BTB (Mar 4, 2009)

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys ("...and I got more hits than Sadaharu Oh...") 
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers

3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash) 

And now you deserved this entry 
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do ?

(When Brian Boitano was in the Olympics skating for the gold, he did two solchows and a triple lutz while wearing a
blindfold. When Brian Boitano was in the Alps fighting grizzly bears, he used his magical fire-breath and saved the maidens, fair.)

see also
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB-oiuPDnco


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?

5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne

6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 4, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes
> 
> 1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
> 2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
> ...



7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol) 

8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 4, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)
8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince

9. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel (Joe DiMaggio)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)
8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
9. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel (Joe DiMaggio)

10. The Golden Greek - in reference to Harry Agganis of the Boston Red Sox


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)
8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
9. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel (Joe DiMaggio)
10. The Golden Greek - in reference to Harry Agganis of the Boston Red Sox

11. Triumph - Wu Tang Clan (Rod Strickland)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)
8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
9. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel (Joe DiMaggio)
10. The Golden Greek - in reference to Harry Agganis of the Boston Red Sox
11. Triumph - Wu Tang Clan (Rod Strickland)

12. You & Your Heroes - Da Lench Mob (Babe Ruth,Dwight Gooden, Larry Bird,Magic Johnson,Patrick Ewing,Michael Jordan,Hakeem Olajuwon,Isiah Thomas, Charles Barkley)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that mention famous athletes

1. Hey Ladies - Beasties Boys (Sadaharu Oh)
2. Magic Johnson - Red Hot Chili Peppers
3. Promiscuous - Nelly Furtado (Steve Nash)
4. DVDA- What Would Brian Boitano Do?
5. Barry Bonds - Kanye West ft. Li'l Wayne
6. Center Field - John Fogerty (Ty Cobb, Joe DiMaggio)
7. I come off - Young MC (greg luganus - cant spell his name lol)
8. I think I can beat Mike Tyson -Dj Jazzy Jeff & The Fresh Prince
9. Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel (Joe DiMaggio)
10. The Golden Greek - in reference to Harry Agganis of the Boston Red Sox
11. Triumph - Wu Tang Clan (Rod Strickland)
12. You & Your Heroes - Da Lench Mob (Babe Ruth,Dwight Gooden, Larry Bird,Magic Johnson,Patrick Ewing,Michael Jordan,Hakeem Olajuwon,Isiah Thomas, Charles Barkley)

13. _Hurricane_ by Bob Dylan (The story wrongfully imprisoned boxer Rubin "Hurricane" Carter) 

*Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.* 

1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon

2. Simon & Garfunkel - Bleeker Street


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 6, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.
> 
> 1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon
> 
> 2. Simon & Garfunkel - Bleeker Street



3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Bleeker Street 
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis


----------



## Uriel (Mar 6, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.
> 
> 1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon
> 2. Simon & Garfunkel - Bleeker Street
> ...



The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band




-Uriel


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon
2. Simon & Garfunkel - Bleeker Street 
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis 
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band

6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.


----------



## mango (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.

*7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel*


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.
7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel

8. Livin' on Tulsa Time - Don Williams


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.
7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel
8. Livin' on Tulsa Time - Don Williams

9. English Bay - Blue Rodeo


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.
7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel
8. Livin' on Tulsa Time - Don Williams
9. English Bay - Blue Rodeo

10. Walla Walla - Offspring


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category: Songs that name places that are real.

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.
7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel
8. Livin' on Tulsa Time - Don Williams
9. English Bay - Blue Rodeo
10. Walla Walla - Offspring
11. Wild Montana Skies - John Denver


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 7, 2009)

1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
5. The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Charlie Daniels Band
6. Oklahoma - James Whitmore and Charlotte Greenwood in 20th Century Fox's Oklahoma.
7. New York State of Mind - Billy Joel
8. Livin' on Tulsa Time - Don Williams
9. English Bay - Blue Rodeo
10. Walla Walla - Offspring
11. Wild Montana Skies - John Denver

12. Los Angeles - Frank Black


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 7, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> 1. Goodnight Saigon - Billy Joel
> 2. Bleeker Street - Simon & Garfunkel
> 3. New York, New York - Frank Sinatra/liza minelli etc etc
> 4. Maybe it was Memphis - Pam Tillis
> ...



13. Viva Las Vegas - Elvis (hehehe)

*Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title*


1. Winter Nights ------Cloud


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud

2. Summer Nights - Grease


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease

3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head


----------



## mariac1966 (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease

3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6

7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs

8. Night Moves - Bob Segar


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
8. Night Moves - Bob Segar

9. Hey, Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
8. Night Moves - Bob Segar
9. Hey, Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival

10. Tonight, Tonight. - From West Side Story - music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim


----------



## QtPatooti (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
8. Night Moves - Bob Segar
9. Hey, Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Tonight, Tonight. - From West Side Story - music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
11. Aint Even Done With The Night - John Mellencamp


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
8. Night Moves - Bob Segar
9. Hey, Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Tonight, Tonight. - From West Side Story - music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
11. Aint Even Done With The Night - John Mellencamp

12. Starry, Starry Night - Don McClean


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 9, 2009)

Next Category.....songs with the word night in the title

1. Winter Nights ------Cloud
2. Summer Nights - Grease
3. In The Heat Of The Night - Diamond Head
4. Into The Night - Santana
5. Oh What a Night- The Dells
6. Here's To The Night - Eve 6
7. Because the Night - 10,000 Maniacs
8. Night Moves - Bob Segar
9. Hey, Tonight - Creedence Clearwater Revival
10. Tonight, Tonight. - From West Side Story - music by Leonard Bernstein, lyrics by Stephen Sondheim
11. Aint Even Done With The Night - John Mellencamp
12. Starry, Starry Night - Don McClean
13. Tonight, Tonight- Smashing Pumpkins

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter.

1. You Suck- The Murmurs


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter.

1. You Suck- The Murmurs

2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 9, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter.

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter.
> 
> 1. You Suck- The Murmurs
> 2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
> 3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill



4. You oughta know..Alanis Morissette


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2009)

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette

5. Shitlist - L7


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 9, 2009)

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7 


6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 9, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco

7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 11, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco
7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring
8. My Lullaby- Zira from The Lion King II


----------



## moore2me (Mar 11, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco
7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring
8. My Lullaby- Zira from The Lion King II

9. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 12, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter
> 
> 1. You Suck- The Murmurs
> 2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
> ...



10. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## mergirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco
7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring
8. My Lullaby- Zira from The Lion King II
9. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck 
10. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies
11. Suck my left one-Bikini Kill


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco
7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring
8. My Lullaby- Zira from The Lion King II
9. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
10. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies
11. Suck my left one-Bikini Kill

12. Fuck It (I Don't Want You Back) - Eamon


----------



## moore2me (Mar 12, 2009)

Next: Songs in which the singer is obviously bitter

1. You Suck- The Murmurs
2. Fuck and Run - Liz Phair
3. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw- Jack Off Jill
4. You Oughta Know - Alanis Morissette
5. Shitlist - L7
6. Untouchable Face (also know as Fuck You)- Ani DiFranco
7. Spare Me the Details - Offspring
8. My Lullaby- Zira from The Lion King II
9. Take This Job and Shove It - Johnny Paycheck
10. Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies
11. Suck my left one-Bikini Kill
12. Fuck It (I Don't Want You Back) - Eamon
13. Just You Wait (Henry Higgins) - Sung by Eliza Dolittle in My Fair Lady

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Songs that have the word "Heaven" *or* "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure

3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack


----------



## Uriel (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack

5. Angel of Death - Slayer


Haha, I beat Adamtoise on it!!! Mwuahahaha!!

-Uriel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Haha, I beat Adamtoise on it!!! Mwuahahaha!!
> 
> -Uriel



Now,at this point I'd say 'Ah,dammit'-but my freind,I have an ace up my sleeve,as thou shalt see... 



swamptoad said:


> 1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
> 2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
> 3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
> 4. Angel - Massive Attack
> ...



7. South Of Heaven - Slayer

Mwahahahaha!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.


1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.


1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle

9. Engel - Rammstein


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle
9. Engel - Rammstein 

10. Angel - Angela Winbush


----------



## Uriel (Mar 12, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Now,at this point I'd say 'Ah,dammit'-but my freind,I have an ace up my sleeve,as thou shalt see...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems I have Rep'd you too recently, so I shall have to just say 'Touche!' (But with a little French squiggly thingie in there somewhere that my keyboard doesn't have...)



-Uriel


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle
9. Engel - Rammstein 
10. Angel - Angela Winbush
11. Kiss and Angel Good Morning - Charley Pride


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle
9. Engel - Rammstein 
10. Angel - Angela Winbush
11. Kiss and Angel Good Morning - Charley Pride

12. Angels Fell - Dillinja (wicked tune!)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Heaven" or "Angel" in them.

1. Heaven Must Be Missing An Angel - Tavares
2. Just Like Heaven - The Cure
3.Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton
4. Angel - Massive Attack
5. Angel of Death - Slayer
6. Homeward Angel - Moby
7. South Of Heaven - Slayer
8. Heaven Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle
9. Engel - Rammstein 
10. Angel - Angela Winbush
11. Kiss and Angel Good Morning - Charley Pride
12. Angels Fell - Dillinja (wicked tune!)
13. Angels Fuck, Devils Screw

Next: Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 13, 2009)

Next: Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White

2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 13, 2009)

Next: Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song

3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks


----------



## Esther (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)

5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid

6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - Song of The South


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Songs from Disney movies
> 
> 1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
> 2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the Song
> ...



Hold up a second ....

2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - _Song of the Song_ ..can we change that to
Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - _Song of the South_?

and

7. The Bear Necessities - _Song of The South_ .. can we change that one to _The Jungle Book_?

:blush:


----------



## moore2me (Mar 13, 2009)

Originally Posted by wrestlingguy 
Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book

8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book
8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins


9. A Whole New World - Aladdin


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book
8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins
9. A Whole New World - Aladdin

10. Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo - Cinderella


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 17, 2009)

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book
8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins
9. A Whole New World - Aladdin
10. Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo - Cinderella
11. Be Our Guest- Beauty and The Beast


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book
8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins
9. A Whole New World - Aladdin
10. Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo - Cinderella
11. Be Our Guest- Beauty and The Beast 

12. Colors of the Wind - Pocahontas


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs from Disney movies

1. Whistle While You Work - Snow White
2. Zip-a-Dee-Doo-Dah - Song of the South
3. Substitutiary Locomotion-Bedknobs and Broomsticks
4. Lion King II - My Lullaby (I usually hate sequels but the villain who sings this is so badass!)
5. Kiss the girl - The Little Mermaid
6. We Are Siamese - Lady And The Tramp
7. The Bear Necessities - The Jungle Book
8. A Spoonful of Sugar Makes The Medicine Go Down - Mary Poppins
9. A Whole New World - Aladdin
10. Bibbidi-Bobbidi-Boo - Cinderella
11. Be Our Guest- Beauty and The Beast 
12. Colors of the Wind - Pocahontas
13. When You Wish Upon a Star- Pinocchio

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly

2. Charred Remains - Autopsy


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry

4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck

6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry, duplicate post. Carry on.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 17, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Songs about Heat or Warmth
> 
> 1. Hot In Here- Nelly
> 2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
> ...



7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter 
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer

8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter 
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin
9. In The Heat of the Night- Ray Charles


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin
9. In The Heat of the Night- Ray Charles
10. Long Hot summer - The Style Countcil


----------



## moore2me (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin
9. In The Heat of the Night- Ray Charles
10. Long Hot summer - The Style Countcil

11. Cool Water - Marty Robbins
__________________


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin
9. In The Heat of the Night- Ray Charles
10. Long Hot summer - The Style Countcil
11. Cool Water - Marty Robbins

12. Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs about Heat or Warmth

1. Hot In Here- Nelly
2. Charred Remains - Autopsy
3. Hot N Cold- Katy Perry
4. The Heat is On - Glen Frey
5. Hotwax- Beck
6. Hot, Hot, Hot - Buster Poindexter
7. Hot Stuff - Donna Summer
8. It's Summertime - From Porgy and Bess, music by Gershwin
9. In The Heat of the Night- Ray Charles
10. Long Hot summer - The Style Countcil
11. Cool Water - Marty Robbins
12. Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful

13. Hotter Than Hell - Kiss



Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 18, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them.
> 
> 1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
> 2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
> ...



5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 18, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals


----------



## Esther (Mar 18, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals

7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 18, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
*8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring*


----------



## moore2me (Mar 19, 2009)

Songs that have the word "Beautiful" or "Pretty" in them

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring

9. Oh, What A Beautiful Morning! - sung by Gordon McRae in Rodgers & Hammerstein's Oklahoma


----------



## mango (Mar 19, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring
9. Oh, What A Beautiful Morning! - sung by Gordon McRae in Rodgers & Hammerstein's Oklahoma

*10. P.Y.T. Pretty Young Thing - Michael Jackson*


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 19, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring
9. Oh, What A Beautiful Morning! - sung by Gordon McRae in Rodgers & Hammerstein's Oklahoma
10. P.Y.T. Pretty Young Thing - Michael Jackson
11. Beautiful Dreamer


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 19, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring
9. Oh, What A Beautiful Morning! - sung by Gordon McRae in Rodgers & Hammerstein's Oklahoma
10. P.Y.T. Pretty Young Thing - Michael Jackson
11. Beautiful Dreamer 

12. (Did You Happen To See) The Most Beautiful Girl in the World - Charlie Rich


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 19, 2009)

1. You Are So Beautiful To Me - Joe Cocker
2. I Wanna Ask You Pretty Baby - Memo Gonzalez
3. Pretty Woman - Roy Orbison
4. So Beautiful- Alex
5. The most beautiful girl in the world - Prince of course!
6. It's a Beautiful Morning - The Rascals
7. Pretty Bird - Jenny Lewis
8. Pretty Fly (For A White Guy) - The Offspring
9. Oh, What A Beautiful Morning! - sung by Gordon McRae in Rodgers & Hammerstein's Oklahoma
10. P.Y.T. Pretty Young Thing - Michael Jackson
11. Beautiful Dreamer
12. (Did You Happen To See) The Most Beautiful Girl in the World - Charlie Rich
13. Beautiful - Christina Aguilera

*Next: Songs with extra long titles*


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 19, 2009)

*Next: Songs with extra long titles*

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 19, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 19, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Next: Songs with extra long titles
> 
> 1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
> 2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
> 3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam



4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam 
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco

6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus


----------



## mergirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!

8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!
8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart

9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!
8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart
9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd

10. The Boy Who Ate Lasagna and Could Jump over a Church - King Missile


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!
8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart
9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd
10. The Boy Who Ate Lasagna and Could Jump over a Church - King Missile

11. Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!
8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart
9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd
10. The Boy Who Ate Lasagna and Could Jump over a Church - King Missile
11. Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles

12. Matthew Looney And The Space Pirates/ Compound Cumulonimbus Cloud - The Cartoon Lunchbox (with special guest Jeff) me. :bow: just thought I'd throw that in. :blush:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next: Songs with extra long titles

1. Papyrus Containing The Spell To Preserve Its Possessor Against Attacks From He Who Is In The Water - Nile
2. Urethrive Decortico Xanthomatose Muco Gestated Scaffolds - Disgorge (Mexico)
3. Elderly Woman Behind The Counter In A Small Town - Pearl Jam
4. anotherloverholenyohead - prince
5. Lying is the Most Fun a Girl Can Have Without Taking Her Clothes Off- Panic! At The Disco
6. All the Things You Could Be by Now, If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus
7.She Dreamt She Was a Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone in an Empty Field- Godspeed you Black emperor!
8. A Carrot Is as Close as a Rabbit Gets to a Diamond - Captain Beefheart
9. Several Species of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together in a Cave and Grooving with a Pict - Pink Floyd
10. The Boy Who Ate Lasagna and Could Jump over a Church - King Missile
11. Everybody's Got Something to Hide Except Me and My Monkey - The Beatles
12. Matthew Looney And The Space Pirates/ Compound Cumulonimbus Cloud - The Cartoon Lunchbox (with special guest Jeff) me. just thought I'd throw that in. 

13. That Lucky Old Sun (Just Rolls Around Heaven All Day) - Louis Armstrong


Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries

5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena

9. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena
9. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
10. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena
9. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
10. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes
11. Build Me Up, Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena
9. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
10. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes
11. Build Me Up, Buttercup - The Foundations
12. Where the Wild Roses Grow- Kylie Minogue and Nick Cave


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with some flower in the title

1. The Rose - Bette Midler
2. Please Don't Eat The Daisies - Doris Day
3. Pickin' Wildflowers - Keith Anderson
4. Daffodil Lament - The Cranberries
5. Yankee Rose - David Lee Roth
6. Kiss From a Rose- Seal
7. Kelly Polar - Chrysanthemum
8. Como La Flor- Selena
9. Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
10. Blue Orchid - The White Stripes
11. Build Me Up, Buttercup - The Foundations
12. Where the Wild Roses Grow- Kylie Minogue and Nick Cave

13. The Yellow Rose of Texas (Various artists)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - Name one of your favorite singers that died too early in his/her life. Sadly, their career in music was too short.

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Next challenge - Name one of your favorite singers that died too early in his/her life. Sadly, their career in music was too short.

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.

3. Kurt Cobain


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith


----------



## Esther (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith

5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.

6. Mark Sandman - Morphine


----------



## mergirl (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot

8. Chuck Schuldiner (Death)


-Uriel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison of the Doors
2. Nick Drake 
3. Kurt Cobain of Nirvana
4. Elliott Smith of Heatmiser (plus solo career)
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot aka Mama Cass of The Mamas And The Papas (plus solo career)
8. Chuck Schuldiner of Death

9. Shannon Hoon of Blind Melon


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot
8. Chuck Schuldiner (Death)

9. The Day the Music Died (plane crash in 1959) that killed Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, and the Big Bopper.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot
8. Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
9. Shannon Hoon of Blind Melon
10. The Day the Music Died (plane crash in 1959) that killed Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, and the Big Bopper.

11. John Lennon


-Uriel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot
8. Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
9. Shannon Hoon of Blind Melon
10. The Day the Music Died (plane crash in 1959) that killed Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, and the Big Bopper.
11. John Lennon

12. Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Jim Morrison - the Doors
2. Nick Drake.
3. Kurt Cobain
4. Elliott Smith
5. Bradley Nowell of Sublime. Died on my birthday.
6. Mark Sandman - Morphine
7. Cass Elliot
8. Chuck Schuldiner (Death)
9. Shannon Hoon of Blind Melon
10. The Day the Music Died (plane crash in 1959) that killed Ritchie Valens, Buddy Holly, and the Big Bopper.
11. John Lennon
12. Jimi Hendrix

13. Gram Parsons


Next :Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones


----------



## ZosofanCMR (Mar 24, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 24, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin

3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 24, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise

4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise

4. Detachable Penis- King Missile


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle

7. Hammer Smash _Face_ - Cannibal Corpse



-Uriel

PS: I couldn't let the last one go without mentioning one last wonderful artist taken way before her time...Patsy Cline.

PPS: Yes, I mentioned Cannibal Corpse and Patsy Cline in the same post...


----------



## Esther (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smash _Face_ - Cannibal Corpse

8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smash Face - Cannibal Corpse
8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis

9. Place For My Head - Linkin Park


----------



## mergirl (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smash Face - Cannibal Corpse
8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis
9. Place For My Head - Linkin Park
10. Shaved Pussy poetry-Huggybear


----------



## mulrooney13 (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smash Face - Cannibal Corpse
8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis
9. Place For My Head - Linkin Park
10. Shaved Pussy poetry-Huggybear
11. Dope Nose - Weezer


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 25, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis
9. Place For My Head - Linkin Park
10. Shaved Pussy poetry-Huggybear
11. Dope Nose - Weezer

12. A Skull Full Of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Name a song (and the artist) that contains a body part in the title.

1. Under My Thumb - Rolling Stones
2. Trampled Underfoot - Led Zeppelin
3. Crossing Our Fingers for the Summer - Cinematic Sunrise
4. Eyes Without A Face - Billy Idol
5. Detachable Penis- King Missile
6. Don't It Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle
7. Hammer Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
8. Acid Tongue - Jenny Lewis
9. Place For My Head - Linkin Park
10. Shaved Pussy poetry-Huggybear
11. Dope Nose - Weezer
12. A Skull Full Of Maggots - Cannibal Corpse
13. Bigfoot! - Weakerthans.


NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney

2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case

3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom


----------



## Paquito (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor

5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile



-Uriel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile

6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 29, 2009)

NEXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile
6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe
7. Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 30, 2009)

EXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile
6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe
7. Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley 

8. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## Esther (Mar 30, 2009)

EXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile
6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe
7. Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley 
8. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin

9. Beatles - Octopus's Garden


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 30, 2009)

Esther said:


> EXT: A song with an animal in the title.
> 
> 1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
> 2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
> ...



10 Foxy lady - Hendrix baby!


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 30, 2009)

EXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile
6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe
7. Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley 
8. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
9. Beatles - Octopus's Garden 
10 Foxy lady - Hendrix baby!
11. Sneaky Snake - Tom T. Hall


----------



## mango (Mar 30, 2009)

EXT: A song with an animal in the title.

1. The Fox - Sleater Kinney
2. The Tigers Have Spoken - Neko Case
3. Hounds Of Hell - Venom
4. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor
5. Serpent Headed Mask - Nile
6. The Okapi Dance - The Boisterous Mellow Pollywog Tribe
7. Purple People Eater- Sheb Wooley
8. Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin
9. Beatles - Octopus's Garden
10 Foxy lady - Hendrix baby!
11. Sneaky Snake - Tom T. Hall

*12. Horse With No Name - America*


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

(sorry..can i just say ..i have used the song "shaved pussy poetry" in about 5 different lists now.. and i could have used it in this one too if i hadnt been so godamm slow!!!!.. Can the next catagory be songs with crude names for sex organs in the title??  )


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is NOT from England Proper.


1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland


-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Naqme a great UK band that is not from England Proper
I dont get it.. lmao.. Oh a UK band thats not English?..i'll asume that,,but how the hell am i ment to get a dolly song out of this!!??

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Next Topic: Naqme a great UK band that is not from England Proper
> I dont get it.. lmao.. Oh a UK band thats not English?..i'll asume that,,but how the hell am i ment to get a dolly song out of this!!??



1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales

3. Primordial - Ireland


I meant Scottish or Irish, really...or Welsh, always Welsh...Mmm.Welsh Girls.
Oh, and 'Thanks' for quoting me before I fixed my Naqme typo...Haha.


-Uriel


----------



## mergirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper
1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland

Noq problem! lol


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper
1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland

5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper
1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland

6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland

7. U2 - Ireland


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland

8. The View - Scotland


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland
8. The View - Scotland

9. Mael Mórdha - Ireland (Celtic Doom Metal)


----------



## wrestlingguy (Mar 30, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland
8. The View - Scotland
9. Mael Mórdha - Ireland (Celtic Doom Metal)
10. Big Country (Ireland)


----------



## Uriel (Mar 31, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland
8. The View - Scotland
9. Mael Mórdha - Ireland (Celtic Doom Metal)
10. Big Country (Ireland)

11. Alestorm !!!! - Scotland

(kittencat is going to be pissed that she didn't get to post that one...Hehehe)



-Uriel


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland
8. The View - Scotland
9. Mael Mórdha - Ireland (Celtic Doom Metal)
10. Big Country (Ireland)
11. Alestorm !!!! - Scotland

*12. Franz Ferdinand - Scotland*


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Name a great UK band that is not from England Proper

1. Hecate Enthroned - Ireland
2. Catatonia-Wales
3. Primordial - Ireland
4. Idlewilde=scotland
5. Snow Patrol - Northern Ireland / Scotland
6. Stiff Little Fingers - Belfast,Northern Ireland
7. U2 - Ireland
8. The View - Scotland
9. Mael Mórdha - Ireland (Celtic Doom Metal)
10. Big Country (Ireland)
11. Alestorm !!!! - Scotland
12. Franz Ferdinand - Scotland

13. Cruachan - Ireland

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen

2. The River Phoenix


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix

3. Dahmer


----------



## moore2me (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer

4. Bill Haley and the Comets


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets

5. Hieronymus Bosch


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys

7. Abigail Williams


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys
7. Abigail Williams

8. Jethro Tull


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 5, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys
7. Abigail Williams
8. Jethro Tull

9. Bill Haley And The Comets


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys
7. Abigail Williams
8. Jethro Tull
9. Bill Haley And The Comets

10. Bon Jovi


----------



## MamaLisa (Apr 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> 1. Van Halen
> 2. The River Phoenix
> 3. Dahmer
> 4. Bill Haley and the Comets
> ...



11. Dandy Warhols


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by OneWickedAngel View Post
1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys
7. Abigail Williams
8. Jethro Tull
9. Bill Haley And The Comets
10. Bon Jovi
11. Dandy Warhols

12. The Steve Miller Band


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Bands named after a person

1. Van Halen
2. The River Phoenix
3. Dahmer
4. Bill Haley and the Comets
5. Hieronymus Bosch
6. The Dead Kennedys
7. Abigail Williams
8. Jethro Tull
9. Bill Haley And The Comets
10. Bon Jovi
11. Dandy Warhols
12. The Steve Miller Band
13. Bootsy Collins & Booty's New Rubber Band

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 6, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Originally Posted by OneWickedAngel View Post
> 1. Van Halen
> 2. The River Phoenix
> 3. Dahmer
> ...




Bill Haley and the comets is on there twice


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Next Topic: Bands named after a person
> 
> 1. Van Halen
> 2. The River Phoenix
> ...


2. Aretha Franklin and annie lennox- Sisters are doing it for themselves.



Famouslastwords said:


> Bill Haley and the comets is on there twice


ok i changed it xx


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone

*I don't know if it counts because T.I. is rapping, so you can remove it if neccessary.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone

4. Ozzy and Kelly Osbourne - Changes


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
** sorry, Ozzy is male, and Kelly female, so didn't fit the category **


----------



## mergirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and elaine Paige- I know him so well


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Duets (1980s to now)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and elaine Paige- I know him so well

6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory

sorry Betty...it's getting rather late...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before _singing_ was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory

7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World


----------



## Paquito (Apr 6, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before singing was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You


----------



## Uriel (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before singing was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You

9. Dani Filth & Martin Walkyier - For Those Who Died





Odd, Cradle of Filth did a cover of this song (A Sabbat song), and asked Martin (Sabbat's singer) to duet with them. I was listening, and heard Martin's very distinct voice, then checked the linear notes. martin Walkyier is one of the most distinct vocalists in all of Thrash/Black Metal, and when you hear his voice, strange folksy almost spoken-rhyme,mixed with his barked singing (Which you can understand, unlike mot modern Black/Death Metal...which I love, but still. you'd understand. Awesome of them (Cradle of Filth)to convince Martin and Sabbat to reform to tour with them. It must be grand to be in a position to have your idols give it another try, and then to be able to help them relaunch their careers.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 7, 2009)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You
9. Dani Filth & Martin Walkyier - For Those Who Died 
10. Bjork and Pj Harvey -Satisfaction


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 7, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before singing was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You
9. Dani Filth & Martin Walkyier - For Those Who Died
10. Bjork and Pj Harvey -Satisfaction

11. Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet - It's Five O'Clock Somewhere


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before singing was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You
9. Dani Filth & Martin Walkyier - For Those Who Died
10. Bjork and Pj Harvey -Satisfaction
11. Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet - It's Five O'Clock Somewhere
12. Kenny Chesney and George Strait- Shift Work


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 8, 2009)

Next Topic: Modern Day Single Sex Singing Duets (1980s to now)
(** Listed before singing was specified so it can stay.)

1. Bono and Luciano Pavarotti -- Miss Sarajevo
2. Aretha Franklin and Annie Lennox - Sisters Are Doing It For Themselves
3. Justin Timberlake and T.I. - Dead and Gone **
4. Reba McIntyre & Linda Davis - Does He Love You
5. Barbara Dickson and Elaine Paige- I Know Him So Well
6. Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder - Ebony and Ivory
7. Eric Clapton and Babyface - Change The World
8. Kelly Clarkson and Reba McIntyre - Because of You
9. Dani Filth & Martin Walkyier - For Those Who Died
10. Bjork and Pj Harvey -Satisfaction
11. Alan Jackson and Jimmy Buffet - It's Five O'Clock Somewhere
12. Kenny Chesney and George Strait- Shift Work
13. Fred Durst and Aaron Lewis - Outside


How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.
1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 8, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates

2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston

3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith (And yes, it is the one cover where I think the Cover is better...)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 9, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith 

4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 9, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith 
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg

5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone/Muse


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 9, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone/Muse 

6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash

Johnny Cash version is one of my favorite songs ever...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone/Muse 
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash

7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse 
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit

8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit
8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big

9. For Those Who Died - Sabbat/Cradle of Filth


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit
8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big
9. For Those Who Died - Sabbat/Cradle of Filth

10. Its a Long Way to the Top - AC/DC/Lucinda Williams


----------



## moore2me (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit
8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big
9. For Those Who Died - Sabbat/Cradle of Filth
10. Its a Long Way to the Top - AC/DC/Lucinda Williams

11. Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland/ IZ (AKA Israel Kamakawiwo'ole)


----------



## QtPatooti (Apr 11, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit
8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big
9. For Those Who Died - Sabbat/Cradle of Filth
10. Its a Long Way to the Top - AC/DC/Lucinda Williams
11. Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland/ IZ (AKA Israel Kamakawiwo'ole)

12. Carelss Whisper - George Michael / Seether


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2009)

How about song remakes? List the original & artist then the artist who did the remake.

1. You Lost That Lovin' Feeling - Righteous Brothers/Hall and Oates
2. I'm Every Woman - Chaka Kahn / Whitney Houston
3. Come Together - The Beatles/Aerosmith
4. La Di Da Di - Slick Rick/Snoop Dogg
5. Feeling Good - Nina Simone / Muse
6. Wichita Lineman - Glen Campbell / Johnny Cash
7. Adagio For Strings - Samuel Barber / William Orbit
8. Wild World - Cat Stevens / Mr. Big
9. For Those Who Died - Sabbat/Cradle of Filth
10. Its a Long Way to the Top - AC/DC/Lucinda Williams
11. Somewhere Over The Rainbow - Judy Garland/ IZ (AKA Israel Kamakawiwo'ole)

12. Carelss Whisper - George Michael / Seether

13. I Will Always Love You - Dolly Parton/Whitney Houston

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean

2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa

3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well  )


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )

4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria

5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis

... i cant stop with the Bs


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis

6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy -- CW McCall


----------



## moore2me (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats

7. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis

6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy - CW McCallo
8. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton
9. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy - CW McCallo
8. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton
9. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
10. Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill


----------



## wrestlingguy (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy - CW McCallo
8. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton
9. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
10. Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill
11. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.

1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy - CW McCallo
8. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton
9. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
10. Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill
11. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles
12. Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 12, 2009)

double post


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Name songs that tell a story and the artist. The song can be sung or spoken to music.
 
1. Big Bad John - Jimmy Dean
2. Billy the Mountain - Frank Zappa
3. Boy Named Sue - Johnny Cash (carrying on the "B" theme as well )
4. Blood Red Summer - Coheed and Cambria
5. Back in N.Y.C. - Genesis
6. I Don't Like Mondays - The Boomtown Rats
7. Convoy - CW McCallo
8. The Battle of New Orleans - Johnny Horton
9. Coat of Many Colors - Dolly Parton
10. Ernie (The Fastest Milkman In The West) - Benny Hill
11. Rocky Raccoon - The Beatles
12. Ode to Billy Joe - Bobbie Gentry
13. Saginaw, Michigan -- Lefty Frizzell


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler

2. Forever and Ever Amen


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 13, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler

2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler

2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So

5. On the Other Hand


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 20, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So

5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So

5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. If I Didn't Have You


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. If I Didn't Have You
9. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You

Corrected - Two 'If I Didn't Have You'


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You
9. Better Class of Losers (thanks for the correction Surly!)


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 22, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You
9. Better Class of Losers (thanks for the correction Surly!)
10. Diggin' Up Bones


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You
9. Better Class of Losers (thanks for the correction Surly!)
10. Diggin' Up Bones

11. Too Gone, Too Long


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You
9. Better Class of Losers (thanks for the correction Surly!)
10. Diggin' Up Bones
11. Too Gone, Too Long

12. Good Intentions


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next Catagory: Randy Travis

1. Deeper than the Holler
2. Forever and Ever Amen
3. Three Wooden Crosses
4. I Told You So
5. On the Other Hand
6. If I Didn't Have You
7. He Walked on Water
8. The Truth Is Lyin Next To You
9. Better Class of Losers (thanks for the correction Surly!)
10. Diggin' Up Bones
11. Too Gone, Too Long
12. Good Intentions

13. Before You Kill Us All

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!


1.At Dawn They Sleep


----------



## Surlysomething (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!


1.At Dawn They Sleep

2. Seasons in the Abyss (I thought at first that the "Before You Kill Us All" entry was actually a joke because this thread was dying a slow death-haha)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss 

3. Evil Has No Boundaries


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries

4. Chemical Warfare


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare

5. Hell Awaits 

This thread now has me grinning like a maniac.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 

6. Gemini (The only good song off of that horrible 'Punk Covers+1 EP)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 5, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 
6. Gemini 
7. Live Undead


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 6, 2009)

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits
6. Gemini
7. Live Undead
8. Behind the Crooked Cross


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 
6. Gemini 
7. Live Undead
8. Behind The Crooked Cross

9. SS-3


----------



## Adamantoise (May 6, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 
6. Gemini 
7. Live Undead
8. Behind The Crooked Cross
9. SS-3

10. Black Serenade

Bump.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 
6. Gemini 
7. Live Undead
8. Behind The Crooked Cross
9. SS-3
10. Black Serenade

11. Raining Blood


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!

1. At Dawn They Sleep
2. Seasons in the Abyss
3. Evil Has No Boundaries
4. Chemical Warfare
5. Hell Awaits 
6. Gemini 
7. Live Undead
8. Behind The Crooked Cross
9. SS-3
10. Black Serenade
11. Raining Blood

12. 213 (One of my fave Slayer tracks,the intro is very cool indeed!)


----------



## cammy (May 7, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Next Topic: SLAYER SONGS!!!
> 
> 1. At Dawn They Sleep
> 2. Seasons in the Abyss
> ...



13. Show No Mercy


NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Chaka Khan / Mary J. Blighe)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 7, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Chaka Khan / Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 8, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (original: Chaka Khan / remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (original: Nina Simone / remake: Muse)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 8, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (original: Chaka Khan / remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (original: Nina Simone / remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 9, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (original: Chaka Khan / remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (original: Nina Simone / remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)

6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 9, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (original: Chaka Khan / remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (original: Nina Simone / remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)

7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (original: Chaka Khan / remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (original: Nina Simone / remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)

8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Original: Chaka Khan/Remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (Original: Nina Simone/Remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)

9. Nothing Else Matters (Original: Metallica/Remake: Luci Silvas)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Original: Chaka Khan/Remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (Original: Nina Simone/Remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)
9. Nothing Else Matters (Original: Metallica/Remake: Luci Silvas)
10. The Pick Axe Murders (Original: Cannibal Corpse/Remake: DEVOURMENT)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Original: Chaka Khan/Remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (Original: Nina Simone/Remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)
9. Nothing Else Matters (Original: Metallica/Remake: Luci Silvas)
10. The Pick Axe Murders (Original: Cannibal Corpse/Remake: DEVOURMENT)

11. Richard Cory (Original: Simon and Garfunkel/Remake: Wings)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 12, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Original: Chaka Khan/Remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (Original: Nina Simone/Remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)
9. Nothing Else Matters (Original: Metallica/Remake: Luci Silvas)
10. The Pick Axe Murders (Original: Cannibal Corpse/Remake: DEVOURMENT)
11. Richard Cory (Original: Simon and Garfunkel/Remake: Wings)

12. Orgasmatron (Original: Motorhead/Remake: Sepultura)


----------



## Uriel (May 14, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC: Song re-records

1. Angel - Shaggy
2. Sweet Thing - (Original: Chaka Khan/Remake: Mary J. Blighe)
3. Sweet Love - M-beat feat. Nazlyn (Originally by Anita Baker)
4. Feeling Good - (Original: Nina Simone/Remake: Muse)
5. The Exorcist - (Original: Possessed/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
6. Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds - (Original: The Beatles/Remake: Elton John)
7. Zero The Hero - (Original: Black Sabbath/Remake: Cannibal Corpse)
8. It's a Long Way to the Top - (Original:AC/DC - Remake:Lucinda Williams)
9. Nothing Else Matters (Original: Metallica/Remake: Luci Silvas)
10. The Pick Axe Murders (Original: Cannibal Corpse/Remake: DEVOURMENT)
11. Richard Cory (Original: Simon and Garfunkel/Remake: Wings)
12. Orgasmatron (Original: Motorhead/Remake: Sepultura)

13. Green Hell (Last Caress): Misfits/Metallica. 

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts



1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts



1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts



1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Surlysomething (May 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts


1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)

4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts


1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)

5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 14, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)

6. Hotel California (Eagles)


----------



## BBW Betty (May 15, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)

6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)


----------



## Uriel (May 15, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)
6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)

8. Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) /Wagner (Yes,an entire opera...)


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)
6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)
8. Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) /Wagner (Yes,an entire opera...)
9. When Bad Meets Evil (Eminem)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 15, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)
6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)
8. Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) /Wagner (Yes,an entire opera...)
9. When Bad Meets Evil (Eminem)

10. Phantasm - Possessed


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 16, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)
6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)
8. Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) /Wagner (Yes,an entire opera...)
9. When Bad Meets Evil (Eminem)
10. Phantasm - Possessed

11. Walking With a Ghost (White Stripes)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts

1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
3. The Ghost Of Tom Joad (Bruce Springsteen)
4. Weighty Ghost (Wintersleep)
5. (Waiting For The) Ghost Train (Madness)
6. Hotel California (Eagles)
7. Riding With Private Malone (David Ball)
8. Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman) /Wagner (Yes,an entire opera...)
9. When Bad Meets Evil (Eminem)
10. Phantasm - Possessed
11. Walking With a Ghost (White Stripes)

12. Ghost Behind My Eyes - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Next Topic: Songs about Ghosts
> 
> 1. The Unquiet Grave (Faith & the Muse)
> 2. Dead Man's Party (Oingo Boingo)
> ...



13. Midnight in Montgomery - Alan Jackson


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein


----------



## Tanuki (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein

4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica


----------



## Tanuki (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica

8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica
8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom
9. Fallen Angel - Possessed (one of my fave songs-can't believe I almost forgot about it!)


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica
8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom
9. Fallen Angel - Possessed (one of my fave songs-can't believe I almost forgot about it!)
10. Angel-Sarah Mclachlan


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica
8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom
9. Fallen Angel - Possessed 
10. Angel-Sarah Mclachlan
11. Angels Fell - Dillinja


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica
8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom
9. Fallen Angel - Possessed 
10. Angel-Sarah Mclachlan
11. Angels Fell - Dillinja
12. Angels Fuck, Devils Kiss- Jack Off Jill


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs with the word "Angel" in the title

1. Faster than Angels Fly - Big & Rich
2. Angel Of Death - Slayer
3. Engel- Rammstein
4. Angel On The Shoulder - Davenport Cabinet
5. Angel Of Mercy - Dire Straits
6. Angel Of Mine - Eternal
7. Angel of Mine- Monica
8. Live Like an Angel (Die Like a Devil) - Venom
9. Fallen Angel - Possessed 
10. Angel-Sarah Mclachlan
11. Angels Fell - Dillinja
12. Angels Fuck, Devils Kiss- Jack Off Jill
13. Angel Falls - Pariah


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth (I effin' HATE this song)


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth


Famouslastwords said:


> (I effin' HATE this song)



3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani

I totally understand your hatred-I only heard a segment of the song and was sick of it after 3 or 4 seconds.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth (I effin' HATE this song)
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth (I effin' HATE this song)
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton

5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth (I effin' HATE this song)
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier- Busta Rhymes


----------



## BBW Betty (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: *Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking*

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth (I effin' HATE this song)
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier- Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith


----------



## StarWitness (May 16, 2009)

Next Category: Songs About Drunkness,Alcohol or Drinking

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier- Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith
8. Alcohol- Gogol Bordello


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: Songs About Drunkenness, Alcohol or Drinking

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier - Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith
8. Alcohol - Gogol Bordello
9. All Jacked Up - Gretchen Wilson


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: Songs About Drunkenness, Alcohol or Drinking

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier - Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith
8. Alcohol - Gogol Bordello
9. All Jacked Up - Gretchen Wilson
10. Sittin' in a Bar-Rehab


----------



## BBW Betty (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: Songs About Drunkenness, Alcohol or Drinking

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier - Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith
8. Alcohol - Gogol Bordello
9. All Jacked Up - Gretchen Wilson
10. Sittin' in a Bar-Rehab
11. Beer for my Horses - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## MamaLisa (May 17, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> Next Category: Songs About Drunkenness, Alcohol or Drinking
> 
> 1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
> 2. I Love College- Asher Roth
> ...



12. Gin & Juice - snoop.. LAAAIDD BAACK... WITH MY MIND ON MY MONEY AND MY MONEY ON MY MIND lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Next Category: Songs About Drunkenness, Alcohol or Drinking

1: (Empty) Tankard - Tankard
2. I Love College- Asher Roth
3. Let's Drink - Korpiklaani
4. The More I Drink- Blake Shelton
5. Liars' Bar - The Beautiful South
6. Pass The Courvoisier - Busta Rhymes
7. I Love This Bar - Toby Keith
8. Alcohol - Gogol Bordello
9. All Jacked Up - Gretchen Wilson
10. Sittin' in a Bar-Rehab
11. Beer for my Horses - Toby Keith and Willie Nelson
12. Gin & Juice - snoop.. LAAAIDD BAACK... WITH MY MIND ON MY MONEY AND MY MONEY ON MY MIND lol
13. The Queen and I- Gym Class Hereos

Next Category- Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt


----------



## StarWitness (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt 
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt 
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt 
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck


----------



## Adamantoise (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt 
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt 
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 17, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots

7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!!  )


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 18, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Andrew Bird- Yawny at the Apocalypse
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots
7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!! )
8. Crazy Posessive - Kaci Battaglia (don't laugh)


----------



## StarWitness (May 18, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Yawny at the Apocalypse- Andrew Bird
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots
7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!! )
8. Crazy Posessive - Kaci Battaglia (don't laugh)
9. the Greatest- Cat Power


----------



## Tanuki (May 18, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Yawny at the Apocalypse- Andrew Bird
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots
7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!! )
8. Crazy Posessive - Kaci Battaglia (don't laugh)
9. the Greatest- Cat Power

10. Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan from Alive In America (Live)


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 18, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Yawny at the Apocalypse- Andrew Bird
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots
7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!! )
8. Crazy Posessive - Kaci Battaglia (don't laugh)
9. the Greatest- Cat Power
10. Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan from Alive In America (Live)
11. Sometime Around Midnight- The Airborne Toxic Event


----------



## Uriel (May 18, 2009)

Top songs on your mp3 player (or songs that would be on your mp3 player if you don't have one)

1. House Carpenter- Hurt
2. Yawny at the Apocalypse- Andrew Bird
3. Chucked - Rob Crow
4. Bad for Me- Danielle Peck
5. Serpent Masquerade - Agiel
6. Kitchenware & Candybars- Stone Temple Pilots
7. Black Dog - Led Zeppelin ( Something 70's, dammit!!!!! )
8. Crazy Posessive - Kaci Battaglia (don't laugh)
9. the Greatest- Cat Power
10. Reelin' In The Years - Steely Dan from Alive In America (Live)
11. Sometime Around Midnight- The Airborne Toxic Event

12. Brother's Band- Tyr (From Ragnarok)


----------



## Risible (May 18, 2009)

Time for Part 2!

Here's the link - Good Luck!


----------

